# Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt



## Hardi (14. Januar 2007)

Moin,
da ich im Laufe meiner Zeit im Anglerboard immer wieder vernommen habe, daß doch der eine oder andere Member sich seine Ruten auch selber aufbaut, fände ich es eine gute Idee, diese auch mal zu zeigen bzw. vor zu stellen.
Eine Inspiration, ob es jetzt Farbkombinationen betrifft, oder Fragen zu Blanks oder Komponenten könnte sich der interessierte Leser dann hier holen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann werde ich mal den Anfang machen.
Fliegenrute auf einem Blank von Dan-Craft; Five Rivers FT905-4, 9 Fuss, Klasse 5.
Das ist mein erster Versuch an einer Fliegenrute, die Farben sind deswegen auch unauffällig gehalten (graue Maus :g ). Auf die Versiegelung der Bindungen habe ich, obwohl es eine Fliegenrute ist, großen Wert gelegt, kommt die doch im Salzwasser zum Einsatz.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ronen (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

sieht super aus die Rute!

Bin gespannt auf mehr!


----------



## wobbler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ganz speziell..........dickes lob#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Hardi
Da haste Dir aber wirklich einen speziellen entlastenden Griff "geschnitzt", super #6 

Mal sehen wie das anläuft, Fotos machen kann man ja schon mal anfangen. 

Wobei: Blanks mit ihrem dicken Klarlack und den Lichtreflexen möglichst auch noch farbstimmig zu fotografieren ist gar nicht einfach. 
Ich erinnere mich dunkel, das es da mal irgendwo im Fotobereich schon Diskussionsstoff zu gab, weiß da jemand noch genaueres, wer hat noch gute Anregungen bzw. Aufbauten? |wavey: 

So mit einer einzigen starken Beleuchtung kommt man dabei nicht weiter, mehrere Lampen müssen so einstrahlen, daß keine direkte Reflexion in die Kamera kommen kann, sonst schmiert das Weiß ab. 
Wenn man mit nicht woviel Licht "ballern" will, kommt man mit einem Stativ und Ruhe bei längeren Belichtungszeiten auch schon mal weiter, Blitzen geht eh eigentlich nicht.


----------



## KHof (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Das ist ja mal interessant!
ich bin sehr gespannt was da so kommt......

Von meiner Seite eine typische Angeberrute: Eine Balzer Magna Majesty Pike 90. Das ist ein normales Arbeitstier mit serienmäßig extrem schlechten Ringen.
Bei der Überlegung, das Ding in die Tonne zu treten fielen mir aber Ringe mit etwas spezieller Farbe bei Mudhole auf. Da die restliche Rute so schlecht aber nicht ist wurde sie tiefergelegt, verspoilert und mit Alufelgen versehen. Nur der Fuchsschwanz fehlt (gell Det....).

...und nun mehr davon!

Klaus


----------



## KHof (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

da ist noch eins auf der Strecke geblieben. Die Wicklung verbirgt die Riesenaufschrift über dem Griff.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jo, das ist eine Hammer-Glitterrute geworden. #6

Nur mit den elenden Lichtreflexen und hier effektiver Aufhellung kämpfst Du ja auch ganz schön, vor allem ist der Blank eigentlich matt, in Natura sehen die Farben besser aus! |supergri #h


----------



## heinzi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Hardi schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal den Anfang machen.
> Fliegenrute auf einem Blank von Dan-Craft; Five Rivers FT905-4, 9 Fuss, Klasse 5.
> Das ist mein erster Versuch an einer Fliegenrute, die Farben sind deswegen auch unauffällig gehalten (graue Maus :g ). Auf die Versiegelung der Bindungen habe ich, obwohl es eine Fliegenrute ist, großen Wert gelegt, kommt die doch im Salzwasser zum Einsatz.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


hi hardy,
rute sieht wirklich super aus. ist die wicklung wirklich lackiert? wenn ja, siehts nach einem matten klarlack aus.


----------



## Hardi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@AngelDet, der Korkgriff ist ein Fertigkauf, ein ergonomisch geformerter Griff namens "Maniform" aus England, direkt von der Manufaktur "Corktile". Genau das richtige für meine rechte "Klaue"

@heinzi, die Bindungen sind sogar getränkt und Lackiert, mit dem üblichen 2K Coat. Habe mir Mühe gegben die Bindungen zu versiegeln, aber nicht zu dick den Lack aufzutragen.
Ich gebe zu, das Licht auf den Photos ist sehr ungünstig. Werde doch mal ein paar Photos am WE bei Tageslicht machen.

@KHof, die Ringe aber oftmals auch nur die Bindungen, bzw. die Lackierungen sind bei fertigen Ruten zum abgewöhnen. Ich habe auch vor 1 1/2 Wochen eine Zweihandrute originalverpackt, sehr günstig ersteigert. Die Bindungen waren so dick lackiert das diese schon Risse hatten. Der Lack war auch kein bischen flexiebel. So was übles habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen! Habe kurz überlegt ob ich die Rute zurückschicke. Aber nein, für den ersteigerten Kurs würde ich nie wieder solch eine Rute belommen. Nach 10 Minuten habe ich angefangen die alten Bindungen und die Ringe zu entfernen und beringe die mit den Originalringen wieder neu. Die Bindungen so schmal wie möglich und die Lackierung/Versiegelung der Bindungen versuche ich auch wieder mit so wenig Lack wie möglich zu vorzunehmen, aber auch durchtränkt, da die Rute auch warscheinlich mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommt. Mal schauen was draus wird. Die Bindungen bekommen natürlich auch eine andere Farbe.|supergri 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## KHof (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Thomas!

Bei diesem Patienten waren die Ringeinlagen nach höchstens 25 bis 30 Touren mit Geflecht (Monotec Futura, nicht besonders rauh) an den ersten 3 Ringen tief eingeschnitten. Besonders glatt waren die auch noch nie. Am besten dran war die Bezeichnung "Titanium Sic", die Leistung war unter jeder Kajüte.
Mal sehen, was die Grün-goldenen aushalten.
Als nächstes folgen dann Photos von "normal" aufgebauten Ruten!

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Als nächstes folgen dann Photos von "normal" aufgebauten Ruten!


*Hüstel, Hüstel*  
Hast Du denn sowas (bei den Spinnen)? :q :q 

Laß uns mal eine Fotosession planen, ich habe 2 (oder auch  3) 150W Halogenstrahler, sehr gut nutzbar zum Fotografieren, das zusammen mit deiner Lumix (und meine mit Stativ) und ein paar netten Stoffbahnen sollte doch endlich mal ein sauberes Bild vom Blank und Farben zeichnen können.


----------



## KHof (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wieso nichts normales???

Unten sieht man ne Kev 3 und 4 in fast normalem, aber nicht serienmäßigen Dress sowie eine Harrison in rot-gold. Normaler gehts doch nicht mehr.

Ich mag nun mal keine grauen Mäuse, hab aber auch so angefangen. Irgendwann verwendet man dann eben Farben als Gestaltungselement. Zugegebermaßen wird die momentan im Bau befindliche Kev 4 nicht ganz normal.... 

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht schon richtig gut aus!
Glückwunsch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Normaler gehts doch nicht mehr.


Also wenn Sportex Deine Wicklungsfarben und Griffbauten verwendet hätte, wäre es ihnen bestimmt nicht so ergangen. 
Deine Bonbon-Kev4 (1.Bild) ist nicht normal, die ist voll unnormal, außerdem hat die auch schon viel zu viele Esoxe gefangen, da gehört die schon eher in die Vitrine oder ins Museum!  :q :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Von mir mal meine Harrison VHFs in 10ft+, von vorne die -75, -45, -30g.
Sind sozusagen noch meine "Prototypen", einige Designfragen und endgültige Realisierung ist noch nicht geklärt, die bessere Beringungspositionen mit 7+1 aber schon.

Mit der Ausleuchtung ganzer Ruten bin ich noch nicht zu frieden, en detail geht ja manches aber so im Großen? #c


----------



## Jan0487 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gute idee #6 

Auf dem Foto seht ihr zwei meiner Ruten  

http://www.fastcpu.de/Fischmuster2.JPG

Mfg Jan


----------



## eiswerner (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, eine Frage gibt es auch Bauteile für Inlinerruten????


----------



## KHof (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Jan!

Klasse Aufbau!
Was sind das für Blanks?

Klaus


----------



## Hardi (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@AngelDet, wow da hast Du Dir aber ein paar schicke Blanks aufgebaut ! 
@Jan, klasse aufgebaut. Die Diamantkreuzwiclungen (ich glaube so heißen die ?) fallen sofort ins Auge. Traumhaft. Bei dem geteilten Endgriff passen die auch ganz hervorragend, tolle Idee. In welcher Farbe hast Du die Ringwicklungen gemacht ?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jan0487 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@KHof
Das sind G.loomis Blanks :vik: 

@Hardi
Ringwicklung sind auch in Schwarz mit Metallic Blauem Schmuckrand

Mfg Jan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Jan0487 schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto seht ihr zwei meiner Ruten


Einiges wurde ja schon gefragt, bleibt mir nur noch:
Schönes Foto #6, feines Design mit viel Kork und dem Holzspacer, und mit gutem Fotolicht draußen kommt doch gleich eine Menge mehr herüber!



Jan0487 schrieb:


> @KHof
> Das sind G.loomis Blanks


Und welche? Beurteilung (kurz)?


----------



## don_king (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus,

hier ein paar Bilder meiner VHF 8' 15-45g :m

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/5611/vhf18sw.jpg

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/6091/vhf29dm.jpg


----------



## Jan0487 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einiges wurde ja schon gefragt, bleibt mir nur noch:
> Schönes Foto #6, feines Design mit viel Kork und dem Holzspacer, und mit gutem Fotolicht draußen kommt doch gleich eine Menge mehr herüber!
> 
> Und welche? Beurteilung (kurz)?



Beide sind IMX Blanks.
Bin bischer sehr sehr Zufrieden. Schön leicht, schnell und dieses Matte finish liebe ich :q 
Mal schauen ob ich mir demnächst mal von MAD nen Harrison Blank bestelle oder ob ich doch mal nen GLX von Loomis order :c 
Natürlich steht der GLX zu den Preisen die MAD mir genannt hat ne ganze ecke höher |uhoh: 

Mal schaun...

Mfg Jan

@don king
So nen Griff muß ich mir auch noch irgendwann mal irgendwo verbauen.... SEEEEEHR NICE...
Ne Rote Daiwa Certate hab ich bischer noch nicht gesehen ....GOIL.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@don_king
Ein netter Aufbau und sehr schön festgehalten! Angelsituation geben doch gleich eine ganz andere Stimmung.
Und ne rote Rolle von Daiwa, na sowas, JDM?

Wo gibt es denn solche Rollenhalter bzw. integrierte Griffe? Mir schwebt ja noch was etwas anderes vor, im normalen Webangebot sind mir diese bisher nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Import?


----------



## don_king (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für die Blumen|stolz:

Die Rolle ist ne Certate 2500R Fuego. 
Im Prinzip die gleiche wie die 2500R Custom, also Rotor und Spule der 2500er und Getriebe der 3000er und ne gefräste Alukurbel, nur halt in Rot.
Gibts meines Wissens in der Ausführung nur in Frankreich zu astronomischen Preisen, aber dank eBay hat sie etwa so viel wie das Japan-Modell inklusive Zoll und Steuer gekostet! :vik:

Beim Aufbau der Rute habe ich mich an den im Moment so angesagten Japanischen HiEnd-Ruten orientiert.

Beringung: 8+1 Fuji SIC nach dem "new guide concept", guggst du hier: http://www.fujitackle.com.au/concept.htm
Ringtyp und Grösse: YSG30, 16, 10, 8, vier mal LSG7, Spitze FST8

Rollenhalter: Fuji IPS16 mit 28mm Kork. Ursprünglich hatte er ne normale Mutter mit Rollenschuh, ich wollte aber unbedingt den Vorgriff zum schrauben. Versucht mal so ein Ding aufzutreiben! #d  Aber andersrum wollte ich den Rollenhalter auf keinen Fall montieren, so liegt er viel besser in der Hand und sieht auch besser aus.#6

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Hardi (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
wollte auch mal einen älteren Aufbau einstellen.
Zielsetzung war die optimale schwere Pilkrute für das schwere Downditeangeln/Vertikalangeln speziell Pilken vom Kutter, auf dem gelben Riff. Eine Rute die real 500 Gramm und evtl. auch mehr mitmacht. Die Länge sollte so bei ca. 240 cm liegen, damit auch in der Andrift "gut gepumpt" werden kann und auch Abstand zum Rumpf des Schiffes gehalten werden kann. eine Spitzenaktion wäre förderlich.
Da lief mir durch Zufall dieser Blank über den Weg.
Century Armalite CPT Big Cat in 236 cm, ein Aramid Blank - super schlank, aber mit einer sagenhaften Wanddicke.

Der Wunschaufbau, den ich auch umsetzen konnte, Kreuzschlitz, super fette Duplongriffe - meinen Pranken angepaßt, Rollenhalter für die Multi "richtig-rum" montiert, Fuji SIC-Ringe-schwer, unterwickelt und doppelt überwickelt. Beringung 8 + 1. Komolett Fuji Komponenten.

Aus heutiger sicht würde ich einiges anders machen, ich würde eine 9+1 Beringung wählen, auch nicht mehr doppelt überwickeln, die Bindungen natürlich so schmal wie möglich gestalten und auch etwas mehr mit dem Lack auf den Bindungen sparen, aber dennoch die Bindungen tränken und versiegeln und einen Alu-Kreuzschlitz wählen   .

Auch wenn der Aufbau aus meiner heutigen Sicht besser gestalltet werden könnte, ist die Rute nichts desto trotz, heute immer noch der Hammer und ich habe noch keine gefunden die diesem Aufbau in der Praxis das Wasser reichen kann. Einen 40 Pfünder bei Drift und Strom in 50 Meter Tiefe braucht die Rute nicht zu fürchten. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön!


----------



## KHof (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Thomas!

Um Himmelswillen!
Braucht man für das Ding nen Führerschein? So Baukran oder so ähnlich - das ist jedenfalls kompromisslos!

Klaus


----------



## polli (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann z.Zt. nur von der Arbeit aus ins Netz.
Deshalb kann ich keine Bilder reinstellen, werde das nachholen. 
Wens interessiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69847&highlight=pimp+rod

Hab noch was von Loop... Der Gelbheit wegen:q


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Bastler!

Ich hab wieder eine fertig und möchte die mal hier vorführen!
Wegen den absehbaren Schwierigkeiten bei Sportex für die Blankbeschaffung hab ich mir schnell noch eine KEV 4 beschafft. Meine Alte ist inzwischen 8 Jahre alt und hat deswegen Unterstützung nötig.

Diesmal hab ich einen Aufbau gewählt, der beim Orginalhersteller wohl so nie zu finden gewesen wäre:
Rollenhalter mit blauen Beschlägen von American Tackle, Endkappe auch daher, Ringe 7+1 Zirkonia ebenfalls American Tackle in blau!
Dazu einen kombinierten Griff Kork/Duplon und eine passende Zierwicklung.
Nächste Woche gehts zur Einweihung.
Übrigens: Der Glanz und die merkwürdigen Reflektionen auf dem Blank machen das Wickeln mit Silber zur Qual!

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bin mal gespannt, wie das in natura aussieht! #h


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab auch schon mal dran gedacht, mir ne Rute selber zu bauen, da es meine Mefo Rute nicht mehr gibt. Aber ich bin mit dem Gerät so zufrieden, das ich mich gefragt hab, ob man die denn annähernd genau so nachbauen kann.
Die Rute ist 3,10m lang, würde jedoch in diesem Fall auf 3,20m hochgehen, und ein WG von 18 - 50g.
Wo kann ich alle Teile dafür herbekommen und was kostet der ganze Spaß?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mit dem Gerät so zufrieden, das ich mich gefragt hab, ob man die denn annähernd genau so nachbauen kann.


Die Menge der handgebauten Ruten und Möglichkeiten ist größer als die der von der Stange, sprich: es geht immer! 

Als Quelle für die Teile Blank, Ringe, Griff und Rollenhalter gibt es die sogenannten "Rutenbauer", die schneidern aus den Grundstoffen die fertige Rute, sogar wirklich der Nähkunst ähnlich mit dem Wickelgarn. Man kann fertige Ruten nach eigenen Vorstellungen, oder die Teile dort beziehen. Preise für die Teile lliegen so ungefähr von 100 bis 250 EUR, da kommt aber ganz auf die Fabrikate an, die besseren Ringe von Fuji sind z.B. ganz schön teuer.

Wenn Du auf die Boardpartner-Seite gehst:
http://www.anglerboard.de//index.php?id=shops
findest Du dort auch jemand mit "Rutenbau" im Namen, eine gute Adresse. 
Anzurufen lohnt sich auch recht schnell, weil vieles abzusprechen ist, vor allem wenn man keine detaillierten Vorstellungen hat.


----------



## ok1 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon mal dran gedacht, mir ne Rute selber zu bauen, ...



Ganz ehrlich: für eine einzelne Rute würde ich nicht das bauen anfangen. Es ist viel Kenntnis und Fingerfertigkeit für ein halbwegs befriedigendes Ergebnis erforderlich. Lass Dir lieber eine bauen, von jemanden der schon Erfahrung hat. Der wird dann auch eher in der Lage sein, deine alte Mefo-Rute nachzubauen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



ok1 schrieb:


> Es ist viel Kenntnis und Fingerfertigkeit für ein halbwegs befriedigendes Ergebnis erforderlich. Lass Dir lieber eine bauen, von jemanden der schon Erfahrung hat.



Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht: Es ist schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl mit einer Selbstgebauten. Ich habe bisher nur eine gebaut, die "Wasserpatscher I", eine Fliegenrute mit blauem RST-Blank und schlichten, schwarzen Wicklungen. Es gibt bestimmt schönere, pimpigere Ruten, und auch mit den Lackierungen bin ich nicht zufrieden, weil ich zunächst den falschen Lack hatte.

Aber funktional ist sie "voll OK" und - es macht einfach Spaß!

Und ich gucke auch meine gekauften Ruten jetzt ganz anders an.

Unten ist jetzt mal ein bescheidenes Bild des unscheinbaren Rütchens.


----------



## KHof (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Wasserpatscher!

Ich glaube, das ist es.
Rutenbauen spart kein Geld, sondern kostet Arbeit und Nachdenken. Es bringt aber einen Blick für das Detail und eine ganz andere Verbundenheit zum eigenen Gerät. Sicherlich gibt es perfektere Rutenbauer als wir alle hier, aber das ist nicht das Problem. Man sollte die Schwierigkeit auch nicht überschätzen. 

Ein schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt: Was ich machen muß, muß möglichst einfach sein. Was ich machen darf, darf auch ruhig etwas komplizierter sein.

Klaus


----------



## Hardi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
als Hobbyrutenbauer, der noch nicht allzu viele Ruten aufgebaut hat, habe ich für mich folgendes festgestellt. Die am besten gelungene Rute ist immer die zuletzt gebaute. Ich setze immer wieder etwas neues um und kann die Erfahrung vom letzten Male umsetzen.
An fing alles mit Reparaturen und dann Umbauten. Und wo das hinführt kann man ja sehen.  
Der Blick für "Komplettruten" und Komponenten ändert sich. Es fällt aber auch dann sofort ein guter Bau einer Rute auf. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Hardi schrieb:


> Die am besten gelungene Rute ist immer die zuletzt gebaute. Ich setze immer wieder etwas neues um und kann die Erfahrung vom letzten Male umsetzen.


Du sagst es, und es ist das wichtigste daran: Die eigenen Vorstellungen ganz genau immer wieder neu umsetzen, bis man sich seiner Idealrute nähert!


----------



## ok1 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht:
> ...



#6 wie alles im Leben. Jedem seine Welt. Ich bleibe aber dabei. Ich kann ja durchaus verstehen, dass alle die Ruten selber bauen, davon begeistert sind und dafür plädieren einen Versuch zu starten. Das sehe ich schon auch so.

Bellyboater will aber nicht einfach mal das bauen ausprobieren, sondern seine Mefo-Rute nachbauen. Eine Rute nachzubauen bei der Performance und Feeling möglichst nahe am Original liegen, ist für jeden Profi eine enorme Herausforderung. Für einen Anfänger ist diese Aufgabe nicht zu bewältigen. Dabei geht es doch gar nicht um das bisschen Ringe antüdeln und Korkringe kleben und schleigen. Logisch kann jeder halbwegs geschickte Mensch eine Rute zusammenbasteln. Die optimale Performance aus einem Blank zu holen, gelingt dann schon oft nicht mehr. Und Nachbau - ganz sicher nicht mit der ersten Rute.

Nur meine Meinung. 

Viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn er den identischen Blank findet, und die Ringabstände gut nachmisst, das Rückgrat findet, ... dann sollte das gar nicht so schwierig sein....

:q 

Eventuell ist die Blank-Recherche der springende Punkt.


----------



## Udo Mundt (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Fing mit dem Rutenbau über das Anbringen von Einhängeösen, dann zum Umbau bis zum komplett Neubau von Ruten an.
Meine letzte Komplettrute: Blank von Loomis, LNSG Titanium-Sic und Rutenhalter von Fuji.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@KHof:

Magst Du von Deiner KEV4 mal ein Foto einstellen, 
wo das komplette Griffteil abgelichtet ist?

Grüße, DD


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe hier schon echte "Meisterwerke"#r gesehen und wollte mal fragen welche Kosten auf einen zukommen wenn man sich seine Rute selber baut.
Ich spiele nämlich mit dem gedanken mir eine zu bauen. 
Falls es wichtig seien sollte (ich meine für den Preis) ich wollte mir eine Grundrute bauen.
WG: 20-60 Gr.

Euer 
Feeder-Freak


----------



## KHof (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo DD:
Bitte schön.

Hallo Feederfreak!

Kosten - tja, das ist so ein Thema. Es gibt im Handel Kits zu kaufen mit denen man recht kostengünstig loslegen kann. Die Teile, die hier bislang gezeigt wurden können aber durch die Bank nicht zu Economieclass gerechnet werden. Es ist leicht möglich 150-300 € so zu versenken.

Klaus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Boardies,
Habe hier auch was zu den Eigenbauruten beizutragen.
Wollte mir ein Pärchen starke Karpfenruten (12' 3,5 lbs) bauen, die auch optisch aus der Masse der Karpfenruten herausstechen. Nachdem ich mich für einen optisch schon sehr schönen Blank entschieden hatte (Tricast Velocity Carp 12' 3,5 lbs), sollte auch der Rest des Designs ungewöhnlich sein. Da Gewicht bei Karpfenruten eigentlich keine Rolle spielt, habe ich mir von einem Bekannten die Griff-Teile (Untergriff und die kurzen Stücke um den Rollenhalter) auf Maß aus VA-Stahl drehen lassen. Beim Untergriff habe ich noch Rillen reindrehen lassen. In diese habe ich dann schwarzes Garn gewickelt und so viel Lack dann aufgetragen, dass es zu einer Griffbildung kommt. Damit ich immer die gleichen Hand- und Spitzenteile aufeinander stecke, habe ich bei der einen Rute die Metallic-Zierwicklungen in royalblau und auf der anderen in eisblau gewickelt (Ich hoffe man kann es auf den Fotos erkennen). Da ich meinen Eigenbau-Ruten immer Namen gebe, habe ich mir bei diesen zwei lang überlegt, was denn immer gemeinsam als Paar auftritt. Irgendwann während der Bauphase kam ich während eines Gewitters dann auf die Idee: Blitz und Donner treten immer gemeinsam auf-->Deswegen heissen die beiden "Thunder" und "Lightning".
Was die sonstige Ausstattung angeht habe ich mir einen Fuji-Rollenhalter und Slim-SIC-Ringe (ab Grösse 40) von Sven Neumann besorgt.


Gruß
MeFO-Schreck


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, viel???
Nein, danke, selbst bei all den tollen Ergebnissen das ist mir zuviel.


----------



## KHof (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Mefoschreck!

Was wiegen denn diese Griffteile?
Kopflastigkeit ist da wohl nicht mehr das Problem - und glücklicherweise ist der Karpfen nicht der ausgesprochene Winterfisch!
Sieht aber klasse aus.

Tja Feeder-freak - billiger ist es ohne Zweifel von der Stange zu angeln.

Klaus


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Die Teile, die hier bislang gezeigt wurden können aber durch die Bank nicht zu Economieclass gerechnet werden. Es ist leicht möglich 150-300 € so zu versenken.



So sieht das aus. Blank aus den USA, die Ringe aus Japan usw.
 Für das Geld bekommt man sicherlich ein feines Rütchen von der Stange, aber halt kein Einzelstück.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Khof
Da diese Griffteile nicht allzu dick von der Wandstärke sind, ist das mit dem Extragewicht gegenüber "normalen" Griffen (Duplon/Kork) gar nicht so wild. Während eine sonstige Karpfenrute in dieser Länge und doch heftigen Wurfgewichtsklasse von 3,5 lbs bei ca. 300-350 g liegt, so liegen meine beiden bei ca. 400-410 g. Da ich sowieso der Meinung bin, dass das Gewicht bei Karpfenruten sekundär ist (sie liegen schliesslich 99 % der Zeit auf dem Pod) und ich dann auch noch grosse Rollen bevorzuge (Daiwa Infinity) ist dieses Mehrgewicht locker verkraftbar. Und ich kann Dir sagen: Die Ruten sind beim werfen echt waffenscheinpflichtig |supergri . Ein 3,5 oz-Blei jage ich damit schier zum Horizont (wenn es sein muss).
Ach ja, habe noch ein Bild eingefügt. Hatte oben das mit den Namen für meine Ruten erwähnt. Hier kommt das dazu passende Foto.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nochmal zu den Preisen, Klaus hat die Region für die hier eher equisiten Teile mal angerissen, nach oben sogar wenige Limits, es geht noch ordentlich höher, so bis 800 EUR (nur an Teilen) sind locker für eine "normale" ;+ Spinnrute verbaubar. :g

Anders herum geht es auch weit günstiger, gerade wenn man mit Äquivalenten zu den Stangenruten zufrieden wäre.
Hauptkostenteil Blank: Die bei Spinnruten gängigen Preise liegen so zwischen 20 und 500 EUR, das ist eine Riesenspanne. Wer sich einen einfachen Blank besorgt (Sonderposten,ebay), braucht dafür nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, und trotzdem ist der immer noch weit besser als die untere Standardrutenklasse von der Stange. Durch den angepaßten Aufbau wird er sowieso nochmal besser, liftet die Rute um 1-2 Luxus+Wohlfühlklassen.

Ringe kann man selbst bei SIC mit einem Satz für knappe 10 EUR erstehen, geht aber auch mal so auf das 20fache hoch. Günstiger sind Griffe, Kork, Duplon und auch der Rollenhalter. Wenn jemand einen günstigen Blank mit einfachen aber guten SICs bestückt, nen Standardrollenhalter und womöglich noch Duplon (günstig) verwendet, dann sind auch Bausatzpreise von 70 EUR oder je  nach Schnäppchen noch erheblich weniger möglich. Wenn man Ringe und Kork aus Rest/Sonderposten kauft, die durchaus einen guten Job schon besser als der Stangenstandard machen, muß man manchmal nur wenige Zehner ausgeben,

In dem Sinne: Es muß nicht so teuer sein, gerade zum Einstieg kann man sehr gut einfach anfangen und wird trotzdem begeistert sein. Nach den ersten eigenen Erfahrungen weiß man dann auch, was wieviel Wert ist, schaut ganz anders drauf, und dirigiert seine Wünsche sehr schnell auf die passenden Objekte der Begierde.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Achso,
dann bekommt man also wass ordentliches immernoch für 100.
Das ist  dann  schon was ganz  anderes. Klar überleg ich mir es dann nochmal.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich muss was die Preise angeht, AngelDet absolut recht geben.
Am Anfang habe ich auch nicht gleich mit Ruten angefangen, wo alleine der Blank 200+ Euronen gekostet hat. Mein erster Blank war ein sogenannter 1B-Blank von Sportex, den ich über den schon erwähnten Sven Neumann in Gross-Gerau gekauft habe.
Mit Ringen, Rollenhalter, Kork und allem was sonst noch dazu gehört, war ich damals in den guten alten D-Mark-Zeiten bei rund DM 190,-.
Dazu muss man sagen dass es mir damals schwer fiel, dass "B" an diesem Blank zu finden, erst Sven Neumann machte mich damals auf ein paar kleine Lackblasen aufmerksam an einer Stelle, die später sowieso unter dem Kork verschwand. Man kann mit solchen 1B-Blanks vom "Blank-Dealer" Deines Vertrauens am Anfang 'ne Menge sparen. Aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann ich da ausser Sven Neumann auch noch Hsobolewski (Boardie mit Ebay-Shop). Auch wenn Christian Weckesser (CMW) 1B-Blanks aus seinem Online-Shop "rausschiesst" sollte man mal genau hinschauen. 
Gruß
MeFo-SChreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann Dir mit den genannten Rutenbauern nur beipflichten. #6

Um das noch zu erweitern:
Boardie-partner mad's-rutenbau hat ja (leider #c) bisher keine günstigen B-Blanks im Angebot!       (dafür aber was ganz anderes, 1aaa sozusagen)
Das definiert nun aber schon mal in erster Linie der jeweilige Blankhersteller.


----------



## KHof (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na ich schrieb doch: Mit Kits gehts recht günstig! CMW ab ca. 70 Euros, bei den anderen Anbietern gibt`s ähnliche Angebote.

@ MEFOschreck:

Ich hätt da noch das Gegenteil von deinen Karpfenruten! Diese Rute wurde allerdings vor einiger Zeit schon aufgebaut - allerdings mit schlechtem (einkomponentigen) lack. Also: nochmal.

Das ist eine Bruce & Walker Compound taper carp mit einer Testkurve von 20 Unzen (ca. 1,25 lbs). Der Blank hat eine Parabolaktion und deswegen eine Beringung mit 9+1 Hardloy-Einbeinringen und davon 3 auf dem Handteil. Griff natürlich klassisch durchgehend Kork und mit Schieberingen.
ÄÄh-3,5 Unzen Bleie - kann ich damit vorsichtig anheben aber nicht werfen! Ein weicher Köder wie Frühstücksfleisch, Teig oder Kartoffel kann man aber schonend schlenzen. Bislang hab ich allerdings mehr mit (Mini) Köderfisch und Fetzen geangelt als mit Karpfenködern da man kaum ein Köderausschlitzen riskiert.

Klaus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@KHof:

Nicht dass Du denkst, dass ich nur 3,5-lbs-"Raketen" baue  und fische...alles zu seiner Zeit! Ich hab da auch noch ein Pärchen (werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch mit Fotos einstellen) von superschlanken Ruten, die ich auf einem rotbraunen Harrison-Blank gebaut habe. Die Ruten sind 12' lang und haben offziell eine TC von 2 lbs, vom Gefühl her sind sie eher 1,5lbs-1,75 lbs. Mit diesen "Stöckchen" fische ich gerne im See auf Karpfen oder im Neckar auch auf Zander mit 16er-18er Mono-Vorfächern. Durch die schnelle aber doch unglaublich sensible Aktion habe ich dabei noch nie Probleme mit solchen Vorfachstärken gehabt.
Ich hatte dieses Pärchen von Ruten deswegen bis jetzt hier nicht eingestellt, weil sie doch vom Aufbau eher "konventionell" sind... aber bevor ich hier als "Grobschmied" gelte...:q 
Was die "englische" Aktion von den "Bruce&Walkers" und "Hardys" dieser Welt angeht, so kann *ich persönlich* mich mit dieser "lappigen" (Entschuldigung ) Aktion dieser beiden englischen Hersteller nicht so recht anfreunden.
Aber das ist persönlicher Geschmack, darüber mag ich nicht streiten.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KHof (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Stimmt schon, daß die Aktion insbesondere der CT-Ruten von Bruce and Walker gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
Man muß seinen Wurfstil schon umstellen im Vergleich zu einer modernen steifen Rute, ist man aber mit solchen Dingern "aufgewachsen" also seit 15 Jahren damit beim Fischen kommt einem die Aktion mancher Ruten richtig tot vor.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jetzt wissen wir ja, wo Du Deinen Hartruten inkompatiblen Wurfstil her hast! :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Holymoly!!!! Endgeiler Fred das hier:q !!!!!!!!!!
Da schiessen mir ja die Neidtränen in die Augen wenn ich Eure Aufbauten hier so sehe...
Spiele ja auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken mir ne Rute selbst zu bauen.... Leider scheitert das bei mir an meinen 2 linken Händen (selbsteinschätzung:q )...
Ich bin nämlich schon seit Jahren auf der Suche nach  DER Pilkrute (Kutter)... Von der Stange hab ich die noch nicht gefunden...
Meine Ansprüche wären: 
-3,60m länge
- Aktion mit weicherer Spitze und ordentlich "Dampf" ab mittte des Blanks ( Soll aber trotzdem noch harmonisch Rund aussehen im Drill, nicht so "abgehackt" wie bei den modernen Jiggerruten)
-real zu bewätltigendes WG von 50-100gr 
-Rutengewicht nach Aufbau unter 400gr (besser unter 350).   
-Ringe die mit Salzwasser und Geflecht klarkommen
-Überschubrollenhalter (|kopfkrat )mit Korkeinlage
- auf meinen Körper abgestimmter (länge) Korkgriff
und das Endprodukt dann natürlich als schlanke Erscheinung:vik:  
Steh nicht so auf Fett:q :q 
Zum Schluss wäre da meine Preisvorstellung: 150 wären Endgeil... 200 ok und 250 meine momentane Schmerzgrenze (da Erstversuch)
Könnt Ihr Profis mir da nicht ein paar Komponeneten Empfehlungen aussprechen??....


----------



## hsobolewski (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mal eine der letzten aufgebauten Ruten.
Eine sehr leichte Spinrute mit 2,7m und -12g Wurfgewicht.
Einwenig dezent aufgebaut da ich dies so mag.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@hsobolewski
Was steckt da fürn Blank drin?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Hardi (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin hsobelowski,
die Rute sieht klasse aus. Das mag ich, matter Blank und dezent. Die toten Zierwiclungen und Wicklungen an den Steckenden passen super zu dem schwarz. Was hast Du für eine Farbe (rot) verwendet, mit oder ohne Farbfixativ? Der Rollenhalter gefällt mir auch sehr gut, sowie das untere Griffstück. Was hast Du an Deiner Rute für einen Rollenhalter verwendet? mal was anderes. Die Ringwicklungen schlank und nicht mehr lack als nötig. 
Schöne Arbeit #6 
Magste mir noch mal ein größeres Bild der Wicklungen der Steckenden reinstellen, Sind die Zweifarbig ?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Daniel,
ich würde bei der Preisgestalltung für Deine zukünftige Pilkrute erst mal nach einem geeigneten Blank suchen und den finden.   Dann hast Du schon mal einen Preis X. Und dann mußte mal schauen was Du Dir da so an Komponenten gönnen wilst. Überlege Dir auch mal ob Du für die Bootsrute Duplon oder Kork möchtest. Da kannst Du nämlich ein wenig sparen.
Falls Du noch ein paar Adressen von Rutenbauern und Lieferenten für Komponenten und Blank in und Hamburg brauchst, schick mir mal eine PN. Habe da noch so ein/zwei Adressen im WWW gefunden.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## hsobolewski (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Pikepauly
Das ist ein Pacific Bay Traditional . Vieleicht sagt die die Nr etwas T22SH1081-2

Hardi
Die Farbe ist lila und einen fuxroter Metalicfaden. Ich verarbeite nur unfexierte Fäden weil wenn man sie fixiert sehr oft mit der Zeit Probleme bekommt mit eintrübungen der Wicklungen. Und wenn man pech hat wenn sich ein Haarriss im Lack gebildet hat sogar total milchig durch das Wasser das eindringt.
Der Rollenhalter ist ein Fliegenrollenhalter den man unter dem Kork versteckt auf der einen Seite. Mit dem Kork ist eine kleine Fleißarbeit weil man nichts passendes bekommt. Und einen guten Fliegenrutenkork wäre mir zu lang gewesen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## zandertex (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kleiner Jerkrutenumbau am Griffteil.War mal ein durchgehender Duplongriff.Aber ein Korkgriff ist auch nicht schlecht.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## KHof (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Zandertex!

Das hat was!
Was ist denn das für ein Endknauf?

Klaus


----------



## zandertex (4. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ein selbstgedrehter aus Bangkirai und Birke-Multuplex.In das Bangkirai wurde ein Loch gebohrt,so groß das ein Messingewinde das sich nach außen weitet wenn eine Schraube eingedreht wird.Dann eine 8mm Gewindestange fest eingeschraubt.Danach ab in die Bohrmaschiene damit.Nachdem der Bangkirai Knauf grob fertig war wurde das durchgebohrte Birke-Multiplex Stück mit 2 Komponenten Kleber auf das Bangkirai draufgeklebt und mit einer 8er Mutter verschraubt.Die Gewindestange mit Holz nochmals in die Bohrmaschiene eingespannt,und nach ca.2 Std war die Abschlußkappe fertig.Da wo das Loch der Gewindestange war ist jetzt der Blank bombenfest mit der Abschlußkappe befestigt.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zandertex schrieb:


> Kleiner Jerkrutenumbau am Griffteil.


Klasse Sache mit dem Umbau! #6
Finde den Umbau eines Handteiles (=HT) eine lohnende Sache (zumindest wenn die Kleber "normal" sind), da man sich das zeitaufwendige Wickeln des Spitzenteils (=ST) dabei sparen kann. Bei mir zumindest geht der Griff schneller als die vielen Ringe am ST wickeln. |supergri 

Habe auch noch 4 Umbauruten stehen, die nicht ganz fertig sind, Lackausbesserungen z.B. noch. 
2 mal ist der Umbau schief gegangen , hab zu spät bemerkt daß dies B-Blanks mit heftiger Krümmung waren. Weil ich den Rollenhalter optimal in  Vorzugsbiegung drauf haben wollte, habe ich die orginale Stellung nicht beibehalten, mit dem Resultat: Die Spitze sitzt jetzt schief drauf. :r 
Das kann halt schiefgehen, muß man eben dran denken doch das ST öfter mal zur Kontrolle der Flucht aufzustecken, mach ich jetzt lieber zukünftig. :m 

Da man die Fuji-Rollenhalter mit dem Föhn lange erhitzen und damit das Tesa-Band darunter erweichen kann (1mal ausprobiert), schätze ich wenigstens den Rollenhalter retten zu können und nur die eine Ringwicklung des Leitrings und den Vorderkork zu verlieren, der war aber leider einiges an Schleifarbeit. |rolleyes


----------



## DozeyDragoN (7. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

hab mal auf die Schnelle zwei Bilder von einer Selfmade-Rute gemacht, wenn das Wetter besser wird, kann ich ja mal ordentliche Pics einstellen, bei Interesse.

Grüße, DD














Grüße, DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Looks like a Sportex Kev, als Bootsrute?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (7. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jenau, Kev in 8ft. Als Zandershadrute aufgebaut. 
Läßt sich aber auch gut vom Ufer aus einsetzen *gg*

DD


----------



## don_king (7. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick, schick!

Aber das ist doch ne Multi-Beringung, oder?


----------



## KHof (7. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na das ist mal ne Klasse Kev!

Hast du da für das untere Griffstück am Rollenhalter einen Fliegenrutengriff "vergewaltigt"?
Die Beringung zeigt jedenfalls von Fleiß!

Klaus


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

habe mir die Rute nach dem "Fuji New Guide Concept" aufgebaut (welches ja nun auch sicher schon 10 Jahre alt ist |kopfkrat ), daher die höhere Anzahl an kleineren Ringen. Die drei Duplons sind eigens zurechtgeschliffen worden. Der mittlere am Rollenhalter so, dass  er ohne Kante vom Rollenhalter zum Griff übergehen. Fühlt sich beim Angeln recht nett an    ... So, wie die "Ryú-I" aufgebaut ist, wiegt sie 136gr., was mir beim Zanderärgern sehr entgegen kommt ## ... *gg*

Grüße, DD


----------



## don_king (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> habe mir die Rute nach dem "Fuji New Guide Concept" aufgebaut (welches ja nun auch sicher schon 10 Jahre alt ist |kopfkrat ), daher die höhere Anzahl an kleineren Ringen.



Servus,

es gibt aber Concept Guides für Multi und für Stationär.
Die Beringung für Stationär sieht dann so aus:http://img250.*ih.us/img250/547/cimg3159eo2.jpg

Vorne LSG und hinten YSG Ringe.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Japp,

Deine (schicke) Rute hast Du vermutlich nach den Schemata von Fuji aufgebaut? Wenn man, wie in meinem Fall, aber andere Ringe, als die typischen, verwendet, wird man nicht immer etwas in den Schemata finden, was genau zur Rute passt (versch. Grifflängen, Aktion u. Power des Blanks, Rollenposition und Rollengröße, etc.). 
Daher bin ich auch von den typischen Ringen und der entsprechenden Auswahl abgewichen und habe nur das Prinzip des Konzepts weiterhin verwendet. "Stangenruten" die auch vom Schema abweichen, aber trotzdem sehr gut aufgebaut sind, sind z.B. die höhergewichtigen Aspireruten.

Grüße, DD


----------



## don_king (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was für Ringe hast Du verwendet?
Hast Du die Teile für den Griff selbst zurechtgeschliffen, und wenn ja: Wie?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ringe (angefangen vom Bockring aus):
BMNAG 20, 16, 12, 10, dann Rest BUNAG 8/7 und BFAT 8 als Top

Duplon schleifen ist gar nicht soo schwer: Grob formen mit 100er bis 140er Körnung, Feinschliff mit 180er bis 220. Wichtig ist eine mittlere bis hohe Umdrehungszahl (Drehbank/ Bohrmaschine).

Grüße, DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Du hast die Griffteile montiert auf dem HT oder auf einer extra Achse geschliffen?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Direkt auf dem B-Teil zu schleifen wäre mir zu heiß ... 
Besonders, da der Mittelgriff vom Durchmesser am Ende direkt in den Winding Check übergeht ...

DD


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen versprochen neben den "3,5 lbs-Raketen" mit den VA-Griffen auch mal meine leichteren eher klassisch-konventionellen Karpfenruten hier einzustellen. Nun komme ich endlich dieser Ankündigung nach. Es handelt sich hierbei um 2 Karpfenruten auf Harrison-Blanks mit der Länge 12' und einer TC von 2 lbs wobei sie vom Gefühl her eher 1,5-1,75 lbs sind- schlank, sensibel und doch schnell. Ich nutze sie meist beim Karpfenfischen in meinem Vereins-See oder am Neckar auf Zander mit Köderfisch. Beim Drill ist die sensible Aktion ein Genuss.. Wenn man sie vergleicht mit den hier schon vorgestellten 3,5-lbs-Ruten ist das wie ein Vergleich eines 2-Händer-Breitschwertes mit einem edlen Florett! |rolleyes 
Aber man brauch halt verschiedene "Waffen", je nachdem was man "angreift". An den beiden Harrison-Blanks habe ich Fuji-Kon-Rollenhalter und Fuji-Sic-Ringe verbaut.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Einen weiteren Eigenbau habe ich dann auch noch gleich fotografiert. Es ist eine 2-Hand-Lachsfliegenrute, gebaut auf auf einen Loop-Adventure-Blank 14' Klasse 10. Die Komponenten wie Rollenhalter und Ringe sind von PacificBay. Mit dieser Rute habe ich schon in Norwegen (Stordalselva), Irland (River Inny) und Dänemark (Ribe Vesterau) gefischt und Fische verhaftet. Benannt habe ich sie (Wie man auf dem einen Bild hoffentlich erkennt) nach dem norwegischen Fluss Orkla.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Rael (13. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Mefo-Schreck, 

geiles Teil, Deine Zweihänder. Wie hast Du das denn mit der Beschriftung hinbekommen? Sieht aus wie ne bedruckte Folie. Kannst Du mal beschreiben, wie Du das gemacht hast?
Danke.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Fliegenpeitsche immer gut ausgelastet ist.

Gruß
Rael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (13. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Rael

Was die Beschriftung angeht, habe ich schon verschiedenes ausprobiert. Bedruckte Folien haben mich nur in Ausnahmefällen überzeugt. Das Problem mit den Folien ist, dass sie meist zu steif sind und sich deshalb nicht sauber an die Rutenkrümmung (speziell bei dünneren Ruten) anschmiegen.
Die Beschriftung an der 2-Händer habe ich mit Transferbuchstaben (Gibt es von Edding oder Letraset-leider immer seltener zu bekommen) auf die Rute geschrieben. Dabei sind die Buchstaben auf einem dünnen Pergamentpapier auf der Unterseite. Sie müssen dann Buchstabe für Buchstabe angelegt und von der Oberseite des Transferpapiers mit einem weichen Bleistift "durchgerubbelt" werden. Der Fischaufkleber (Lachs) der ebenfalls zu sehen ist, ist ein Aufkleber von der Firma PescArs. Nach dem Übertragen der Buchstaben und des Aufklebers kommt dann ein dünne Lackschicht darüber, um es zu schützen. Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit weiterhelfen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Rael (13. März 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck,

danke für die Beschreibung. Sieht astrein aus. Muss mal schauen, ob ich auch sowas bekommen kann. 

Gruß
Rael


----------



## DozeyDragoN (3. April 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

habe mal wieder was fertig (zumindest das Griffteil *g*).







Grüße, DD


----------



## don_king (3. April 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus!

Und was solls werden wenns fertig ist?#y
(Blank, Aufbau und Daten)

Gruss Stefan


----------



## DozeyDragoN (4. April 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

als Blank habe ich den 9ft. VHF bis 75gr. gewählt. Sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, sich den mit Duplon aufzubauen |clown:  . Beringt wird der Stecken mit LC's [20,16,12], MN [10], LN [8,7,7,7,7] und einem 6er  MN Topguide. Beringung wurde nach Positionierung für eine 4000er Rolle mit 50mm Spulendurchmesser gewählt. Die Griffsektion ist recht lang gewählt, zum einen, weil ich das so mag  und zum anderen um einen ordentlichen Hebel zum werfen zu haben. Der Griffdurchmesser ist mit 23mm recht schlank gehalten und passt vorn zudem "gratlos" an den 18er DPS-G. Denke, dass ich die Rute fertig aufgebaut, auch ohne Alu-/ Edelmetallendkappe, nicht "nachgewichten" brauche. Zur Zeit, mit den größten 4 Ringen liege ich bei ca. 165-170gr. Ich hoffe, wenn alles klappt, die "200gr. - Grenze", nach dem Binden und Lackieren aller Ringe, nicht zu erreichen, bzw. nur zu kratzen |kopfkrat ... Gewickelt wird wieder mit gold-schwarz. Sicher werden jetzt einige VHFler hier die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen *ggg* .....

Grüße, DD


----------



## troutcontrol (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

moin!

hardi, wie wirft sich denn die fliegenrute mit dem von dir verwendeten griff? sieht jedenfalls sehr gut aus.

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Hardi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Martin, #h 
ich habe diesen Griff an meinen Küstenruten. Ich werfe mit der "Daumenhaltung". Dafür ist er allerbest.
Die Resonaz der Leute, die meine Ruten geworfen haben, war sehr überrschend. Gut die Hälfte derer fand den Griff gut/angenehm, nicht nur in der Daumenhaltung.
Am besten Du wirfst den Griff mal selber ... will sagen, wird mal wieder höchste Zeit, dass Du mal wieder hoch kommst ... |wavey: 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## troutcontrol (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

moin,
bei benzinpreisen von 1 meter 37 sind 700 km für ein paar stunden angeln so ne sache...
komme mitte juni aus spanien zurück, vielleicht dann.

tight lines
martin


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

endlich fertig geworden die Harrison  ... Anbei mal ein Bild:







Grüße, DD


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht wirklich oberedel aus!
Sag mal, wie viele Arbeitsstunden, bzw. Wartezeit hast du gebraucht um die Rute fertigzustellen.
Und falls ich das mal so fragen darf, wieviel hast dich alles gekostet?
Grüße Chris


----------



## Hardi (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin DD,
die Rute sieht doch richtig lecker aus! Hast Du nach dem Fuji Ringkonzept beringt ?
Und jetzt machst Du Dich bestimmt an die Zweite Rute ... ? :m
Gruß Thomas


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

_@ BarschAngler1991: _
Arbeitsstunden evtl. 10-12 ... Mit allen Lackierungen, Bindungen, Montagen, etc. --- 
Wartezeit: War das längste, da ich für einige Teile eben lange auf die Bestellung aus den Staaten warten musste ... Als alles zusamengetragen war, gings schnell *ggg*
Kosten:Tja, rein vom Material her habe ich vielleicht so 210€ bis 230€ ausgegeben. Planung, Konzeption & Ausführung wird im "heimischen" Rutenbau ja nicht gezahlt ... Brauch es auch nicht, denn mit einer Custom einen tollen Fisch zu drillen ist eben UNBEZAHLBAR  :vik:

_@ Hardi:_
Klar wieder mit dem Guide Concept aufgebaut ... Verwende ich fast nur noch  ... Die zweite? *GGG* Denke da stehen schon mehrere Customs im Schrank ... Aber zwei baugleiche VHF's ... Hm, ne NOCH nicht |kopfkrat *GGG*

Grüße, DD


----------



## Big Fins (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier mal eine alte Cormoran BlackStar 2,70 60gr. Vorher war da so ein Korkrollenhalter drauf, der keine Saison gehalten hat. Irgendwann stand die Rute dann nur rum, bis ich den Umbau in Angriff nahm bzw habe nehmen lassen.
EVA Griffe, Fuji DPS und Fuji Endkappe.


----------



## Hardi (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe auch eine Neue ! :q

Blank : Dan Craft Five Rivers FT 906-4.
Länge 9 Fuss, angegebene Klasse : 6, wirft aber mit meinen bescheidenen Wurffähigkeiten locker eine WF 7.
Komponenten Batson Enterprises.
Griff ist wieder der Englische ergonomische Maniform Griff.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hondo (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sorry, aber ich finde die Low`s sehen an Spinnruten grauenhaft aus. Nur meine Meinung#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also Aussehen ist Geschmackssache. |rolleyes

Aber faktisch finde ich 2 Mängel:
- Zu kleine Leitringe, da ist dann nicht mehr entspannt mit Monofil oder steiferen Schnüren.
- Zuviel tote Masse der riesigen Ringstege, macht die Rute außerdem erheblich weicher im "Leerlauf".

Bezüglich Leichtigkeit + Toter Masse finde ich die Einsteg-Version wie z.B. bei
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1494864&postcount=76
deutlich attraktiver.

Mit leichterer Beringung geht eine Rute auch höher im präzisen WG (schwerer beringt entsprechend tiefer mit kleinen Ködern), und der Anschlag und die Response ist wegen der geringeren Masse einfach einen Tick schneller - was entscheidend sein kann, gerade an der sowieso schon oberschnellen VHF. ("Immer einen Tick schneller als der Fisch" :m)


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

klaro ist das Aussehen Geschmackssache *g*... Der Leitring ist aber eigentlich nicht zu klein, _wenn_ man bedenkt, dass der ca. 1/2 Spulendurchmesser für einen Leitring reicht, wenn er entspechend weit von der Spulenoberkante entfernt montiert wird (eben NGC). Da eh nur weiche Geflechtschnüre mit der Rute eingesetzt werden, hab ich auch noch nix negatives gegenüber einer klassischen Beringung feststellen können. Dazu gepaart mit ner Rolle die recht "eng oszillierend" die Schnur "abgibt", gehts echt klasse. War selber erstaunt, wie gut die Wurfweiten bei den ersten Trips mit dem Stock waren.

Naja, die 8' mit leichterem WG hätte ich sicher auch mit Eizelstegern aufgebaut. Bei der 9' mit 75gr. waren mir die Doppelsteger doch lieber. Klar, zum Einzelsteger wäre natürlich noch Gewichtsreduzierung möglich gewesen. Im Vergleich zur klassischen Beringung (6+1 oder 7+1) mit SVSG (30er Leitring) und 8er oder wohlmöglich noch 10er PST Spitzenring liegen die Ringsätze aber insgesamt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, nur ist der Anteil der Ringe im vorderen Bereich sicher einen netten Tick leichter ...  Durch die größere "hooking Power" (deutlich kleinere Winkel zw. den Ringen bei Belastung) und die höhere Verwindungssteifheit hab ich bisher, auch bei gutem Wind, Strömung und recht leichten Ködern (3inch Gummi, 4gr. Köpfchen) auch in der Ferndistanz noch keine Probleme gehabt, schneller als der Fisch zu sein *ggg*

Eine Rute so aufzubauen ist sicherlich nicht der "Rutenbauerweißheits-letzter-Schluss" ... Da bin ich mir auch sicher. Aber bisher hat der Aufbau sehr überzeugt beim Fischen. Vor allem auch, da sie mit ihren 196gr. herrlich mit der TP4oooFB harmoniert. Würde sie gerne mal direkt mit einer eher klassisch aufgebauten und real vergleichbaren (Position des Rollenhalters müsste auch identisch sein) VHF im Vergleich fischen ... 

DD


----------



## Abbo (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo DD,

ist das Absicht, dass Du den Lowrider am Handteil mit dem Einsteg nach unten und am anderen Rutenteil mit den Einsteg
nach oben beringt hast ??

Ich hoffe es war Absicht. Nicht das ich Dir jetzt den Tag versaut habe #c

Gruss Abbo


----------



## Big Fins (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn ich darf DD?!
Das ist Absicht, sieht man immer öfter gerade an japanischen Ruten der gehobenen Preisklasse.


----------



## Jan0487 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Abbo schrieb:


> Hallo DD,
> 
> ist das Absicht, dass Du den Lowrider am Handteil mit dem Einsteg nach unten und am anderen Rutenteil mit den Einsteg
> nach oben beringt hast ??
> ...




Das war absicht von ihm.

Beim Wurf kann es passieren das sich die erste schlaufe die von der Rolle aus los geht sich um den ersten Leitring legt. Das würde schnurbruch heißen. Mit dem Umgedrehten Low Rider versucht man diese zu verhindern.

Mfg Jan


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

stimmt, war Absicht! Puh, doch nicht der Tag versaut  ... 

Aber nicht nur wegen der möglichen Schlaufe (ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie bewußt passiert), habe ich den anders montiert. Rein optisch hätte ich den Bockring auch "normal" montiert. Wird auch (immernoch) bei vermeindlichen High-End-Ruten so praktiziert. Aber: Durch den verhältnismäßig kleinen Durchmesser des Leitringes und der Aufgabe die er erfüllt, ist es ratsam, ihn so zu montieren, wie zu sehen ist. Durch diese Art wird die Funktion (Kanalisierung der Schnur die kegelförmig von der Rolle kommt) nicht beeinträchtigt. Sprich die Oszillation der Schnur reibt beim Ring nicht am Rahmen, was besonders die Wufweite stören würde. Zudem wird so die Schnur nicht so schnell angegriffen ...

Daiwa hats auf seiner Sivercreek auch erst "verkehrt richtig" herum montiert (siehe Katalog) dann aber einen Anpfiff von Fuji bekommen, die es eben so empfehlen, wie ich des auch aufgebaut habe ... (Details die sogar bei einer aktuellen 1000€+ Rute [Snybber oder so ähnlich] vergessen wurden *g*) ----- Und mittlerweile kann ich mich sehr mit dieser Montageart anfreunden *ggg*


Grüße, DD


----------



## Jan0487 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das passiert auch hauptsächlich bei Weitwurfruten wie z.B. beim Castingsport 7.5gr. und 18gr. Weit oder beim Brandungsangeln. Beim normalen Spinnfischen ist mir das auch noch nie passiert.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Aha, wieder was gelernt!

DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Würde sie gerne mal direkt mit einer eher klassisch aufgebauten und real vergleichbaren (Position des Rollenhalters müsste auch identisch sein) VHF im Vergleich fischen ...


Jo , das wäre ein wirklicher Erkenntnisgewinn, wie ihn nur die Praxis bringen kann. #6
Viele Effekte gehen evtl. einfach nur unter ...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Japp,

das stimmt ... Fischt jemand nen längeres Griffteil als 35cm nach dem (ungekürztem Rollenhalter)? So ca. 42,5cm? *g*

@ Big Fins:

Sind das fertige Duplons oder zugeschliffene, die verwendet wurden?


Grüße, DD


----------



## McRip (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wundervolle Bilder hier & tolle Infos. Vielen Dank und allen viel Spaß beim Angeln mit ihren fantastischen Uniques. :vik:


----------



## Alex Schlager (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade eine CTS Affinity MX fertiggestellt. Anbei ein paar Fotos der Wurfkanone.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## KHof (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Alex!

Das sieht mir aber nicht nach einem Erstlingswerk aus!!!!!

Mal ne Frage - Du hast die Steckteile praktisch rundlackiert, also bis zum letzten Rest des Blanks. Wie schaffst du das, daß dir der Lack nicht die Passung versaut? Musst du das nachschleifen oder bleibt der Lack zuverlässig draußen?

Klaus


----------



## DozeyDragoN (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Alex!

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass Du hier auch auftauchst *g*

Tolle Arbeit hast da eingestellt!

@ KHof: Ich nehme für die Enden gerne einen konischen Kork, der kaum porig sein sollte. Diesen entferne ich ca. eine Stunde nach dem Lackieren. So läuft nix in die Innenseite, der Lack am Übergang "legt" sich aber noch schön rund "runter" ... 


Grüße, Jan / DozeyDragoN


----------



## Hardi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja! Da bekomme ich endlich mal eine CTS Affinity zu sehen. Ich mußte schon bis nach Kolding fahren, um mal eine augebaute sehen zu können und zu werfen. Ich finde die Farbe Olive einfach passend. Deine akkuraten Wicklungen mit den Zierrändern farblich absolut passend, einfach herrlich. 
Ein Schmuckstück die Rute! #6
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Alex!
> 
> Das sieht mir aber nicht nach einem Erstlingswerk aus!!!!!
> 
> ...




Ne, isses auch nicht.
Die Ruten aus OE sind mir gut bekannt und ich muss sagen,
dass sie einfach nur perfekt verarbeitet sind.
Da gibt es nichts mehr zu verbessern.


----------



## Alex Schlager (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich mich mal recht für die schmeichelhaften Antworten bedanken. Freut mich, dass die Optik gefällt. Ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach, einen Blank in "Golden olive" mit einem passenden Bindefaden zu kombinieren.

@Hardi
Es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine "normale" CTS Affinity One, sondern um eine CTS Affinity MX. Die ist noch ein bisschen schneller vom Wurfverhalten.

@KHof
Das ist alles eine Frage der Technik, wie der Lack aufgetragen wird. Nachdem ich alles in Drehrichtung lackiert habe streiche ich einfach mit einem Pinsel (darf nicht zu weich sein) in Längsrichtung, also von der Überschuböffnung Richtung Zierwicklung - dann lässt sich der Lack perfekt "rund" verarbeiten. Man benötigt dabei keine Hilfsmittel - die Überschuböffnung bleibt sauber. 
Du kannst natürlich auch 2 Rutenteile ineinander stecken, dann kann auch nichts in die Öffnung eindringen.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## DozeyDragoN (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Alex Schlager schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch 2 Rutenteile ineinander stecken, dann kann auch nichts in die Öffnung eindringen...



Könnte aber zu einer dauerhaften Verbindung der beiden Blankteile führen, oder? *g*


Grüße, DD


----------



## Hardi (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
ich habe mir auch mal wieder eine Rute gezimmert. :q

6-Geteilt Klasse 5, mit 2. 5 Teil als zweites Griffstück. 
Rutenlänge 9' oder 7'6''. Meine Allroundrute.
Und nix von wegen ... gefühlloser Mikadostock. Die Rute hat eine absolut harmonische Aktion und läßt sich mit der Airflo Platimum Chalkstream excellent werfen und fischen - in beiden Längen! |rolleyes Unglaublich, was die heute an Blanks herstellen können!
Wer es nicht glaubt, sollte die Rute mal fischen. 
Ach ja, Transportlänge keine 50 cm, die paßt in jeden Rucksack.
Die Griffe habe ich (das erste mal) selber hergstellt, auf meine Klauen angepasst. :q
Blank von Dancraft Five Rivers FTL905-6.

Die Bilder sind nicht so doll, warte ich doch verzweifelt auf schönes Wetter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem gestern ein Thread zu ALPS-Rollenhaltern 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1692838&posted=1#post1692838
ein wenig abglitt zu einer Diskussion über die bekannte BP und den Blank Pacific Bay T2SP1088-2, hatte ich AngelDet und KHof versprochen, hier ein paar Bilder eines weiteren Eigenbaus einzustellen. Er wurde gebaut mit dem oben erwähnten Blank von Pacific Bay, Korkgriff, ALPS-Rollenhalter, TRIangel-SIC-Ringen (40, 30, 20,16,12, 10 + Spitzenring), blauem Metallic Gudebrod-Garn als Unterwicklung und blauem "Electra-Metallic"-Garn von Gudebrod als Ringwicklung. Zur Verzierung sind Windungen mit dem Electra-Metallic-Braid in der Farbe Perlmut angebracht. Da ich meine Ruten immer Namen gebe, habe ich diese hier "Hatchet" (=Beil) :g getauft.
Den Blank habe ich mir aufgebaut als Waller-Spinnrute und wurde schon beim ersten Einsatz am Oster-Montag am Neckar standesgemäss mit einem Waller von 1,38 m eingeweiht.:vik:

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wow, klasse, da haste ja richtig was rausgeholt aus dem an sich sehr tristen Blank! #6 
"Beil" paßt ja auch nicht schlecht zu der Monsterspinne, "Spalthammer" wäre noch angebrachter! :q
Was sind das für Triangel, auch US? Hast Du da positive Langzeiterfahrungen, bei schweren Ruten schaue ich die genauso supekt an #t wie z.B. die leichten bunten etc. 
Für die ganz schweren Spinnen käme für mich nur 2-Bein Fuji SIC Org SVG oder der ähnliche CMW org. in Frage.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo AngelDet,

Erst einmal Danke für das Lob , das freut einen immer!
Bei solchen "tristen" Blanks gibt es meiner Meinung nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder mit einem starken aber nicht beissenden Kontrast bei den Farben arbeiten oder komplett 
"Ton in Ton" mit einem einzigen Farbtupfer. Den "kleinen Bruder" dieses Pacific Bay-Blanks, die T2SP1086-2, den ich mir letzte Woche organisiert habe, plane ich ganz in Schwarz zu halten: Geteilten Duplon-Griff (japanese Style), schwarzen ALPS-Rollenhalter, schwarze Ringwindungen. Als Ringe habe ich mir 2-Bein-Ringe (wirklich 2-Bein, ahnlich den Seymo Supaglide) mit ebenfalls schwarzem Rahmen aber (hier kommt der Farbtupfer #6) SIC-Einlagen in der Farbe "Illusion" (schimmert in allen Regenbogenfarben) bestellt. Bei der Namensgebung schwanke ich noch zwischen "Dark Demon" und "Dark Warrior" |rolleyes.
Bis die Rute fertig ist, dauert es allerdings noch ein wenig, habe noch nicht mal alle "Brocken" zusammen...
Werde sie aber nach Fertigstellung auch hier vorstellen, versprochen!
Der Name "Hatchet" für die T2SP1088-2 passte wirklich wie die Faust aufs Auge , die haut wirklich zu wie ein Beil.

Was die Triangel-SIC-Ringe angeht, hatte ich mir gleich mehrere Sätze vor einiger Zeit (4-5 Jahre) von Zebco über meinen Gerätehändler organisiert. Ich habe damit schon einige Ruten (Neu- und Umbauten) ausgestattet und sie erfüllen ihre Dienste bis jetzt klaglos! Diese Ringe habe ich bis jetzt nur bei schwereren Ruten genutzt (Spinnruten, Bootsruten, Karpfenruten), da ich bei feinen Ruten auf die Slim-Sic-Ringe von Sven Neumann schwöre. Die Triangel-Ringe sind durch die fetten SIC-Einlagen mir dann ein wenig zu schwer.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bin mal gespannt auf die schwarze 1086.
So farblich und von der Oberfläche her gefallen mir die dkl.grünen RF2 IM7 eigentlich besser, allerdings ist man dann auf grün dabei festgelegt. Die RF2 könnten straffer sein, weiß ich aber nicht weil noch keine 2 gleichen Typen aus beiden Serien da waren. Die RF2-1086 ist von der Power und den Wurfmöglichkeiten heftig, für meinen Geschmack spitzenaktionstypisch aber ungenau im Zielwurf, dafür sehr einfach sehr weit, echte 4-40g gehen, voll Newbie tauglich. 
Würde um das mit dem IM6/7 mal zu testen z.B. eher gerade ne RF2-1088 kaufen und nachschauen 

Das mit den Beinen und Stegen müssen wir aber wenigstens in diesem Thread mal richtig regeln: :g
Ich bin gerade davon ausgegangen, daß ein Bein einen Fuß hat, ein Bein aber mehrere Stege haben kann. Also Bein > Steg. Was sagt ihr dazu? |wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gut dass Du das ansprichst mit den 1/2/3-beinigen Ringen, da geht aus Bequemlichkeit machmal (auch bei mir) einiges durcheinander.
Lass uns also das Thema mal so angehen: Es gibt prinzipiell 1- und 2-beinige Ringe, d.h. die Ringe haben einen oder 2 Füsse, die an den Blank gewickelt werden.
Ein einbeiniger Ring hat in der Regel wie der Fuji LVSG (siehe 1. Bild) 2 Stege.
2-beinge Ringe können 2 Stege (Seymo Supaglide 2. Bild), 3 Stege (Fuji SVSG 3. Bild) oder bis zu 6 Stege (Fuji USG 4. Bild) haben.
Also um meine Absichten zur 1086-2 klar zu machen: Ich werde 2-beinige Ringe mit 2 Stegen verwenden:g.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Zustimm #6  , s.o.


----------



## KHof (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

OK - Machen wir im richtigen Thread weiter!

Meine 1088 hat einen etwas anderen Aufbau bekommen. Die Ringe (7+1) sind CMW Sic orginal. Die kenn ich schon seit Jahren und hab gute Erfahrungen damit.
Das Bindegarn hab ich ausnahmsweise mal in den USA bestellt und ein Zeugs bekommen das Fireline nach einem Jahr Spinnfischen glich (trotzdem Gudebrod!!).
Da der Stecken eine reine Gummirute sein soll bekam er einen zweiteiligen Duplongriff.

Klaus


----------



## fishmanschorsch (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Damit dieser Tröt nicht zu ernst wird und damit ihr auch mal was zum Lästern habt, hier mal eine Spezialanfertigung auf besonderen Wunsch der CRF, die ich auf einem alten Pilkrutenblank aufgebaut habe.  Wäre doch was für Franz, oder?


----------



## fishmanschorsch (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier aber doch noch ein brauchbarer Tip für Rutenbeschriftungen
Rutenbeschriftung auf ein durchsichtiges Selbstklebeetikett drucken (Schriftfarbe weiß, Hintergrung schwarz) Blank an der gewünschten Stelle unterwickeln möglichst helle Farbe, bedrucktes Etikett aufkleben, überlackieren.

Beispiele:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Meine 1088 hat einen etwas anderen Aufbau bekommen.


Klasse, viel schöner hat sie sich gewandelt #6, der alte mehr fast violette Aufbau hätte ja fast mit der pinken von Georg mithalten können - naja nicht ganz :q

Die Wicklungen auf Bild-2 gefallen mir farblich viel besser  als die Ringwicklungen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Hier aber doch noch ein brauchbarer Tip für Rutenbeschriftungen
> Rutenbeschriftung auf ein durchsichtiges Selbstklebeetikett drucken (Schriftfarbe weiß, Hintergrung schwarz) Blank an der gewünschten Stelle unterwickeln möglichst helle Farbe, bedrucktes Etikett aufkleben, überlackieren.


Ich würd sagen: Da muß mein Bruder ran! :m 
Sowas kann schon richtig professionell aussehen, wenn man den richtigen Drucker hat! #6

Aber wieso druckst Du den Hintergrund schwarz und läßt ihn nicht transparent? |kopfkrat Oder sparst die helle Unterwicklung?


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber wieso druckst Du den Hintergrund schwarz und läßt ihn nicht transparent? |kopfkrat Oder sparst die helle Unterwicklung?



Die meisten Drucker können nicht weiss drucken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gralf schrieb:


> Die meisten Drucker können nicht weiss drucken.


stimmt. 
Man könnte aber immer noch helles gelb oder cyan nehmen, sollten sie jedenfalls haben.


----------



## Gralf (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> stimmt.
> Man könnte aber immer noch helles gelb oder cyan nehmen, sollten sie jedenfalls haben.



Ja. Und konturierte Schriften gehn auch. Rote Schrift mit gelber Kontur oder so. 

Oder direkt auf weisse Folie drucken. Dann geht auch weisse Schrift mit Hintergrund schwarz ohne weissen Untergrund.

Was man preislich auch verkraften könnte: Die Buchstaben mit dem Schneidplotter ausplottern lassen. Manche von denen verarbeiten auch Chromfolie und Holographiefolie. Letztere ist nicht selbstklebend. Könnte edel aussehen.


----------



## KHof (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich arbeite mit der rechten Hand meiner Frau (siehe oben!), die kann sogar silber, gold oder rot-weiß.
Ist aber nicht zu verkaufen....

Klaus


----------



## DozeyDragoN (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Da der Stecken eine reine Gummirute sein soll bekam er einen zweiteiligen Duplongriff.





MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> ... ganz in Schwarz zu halten: Geteilten Duplon-Griff (japanese Style) ...




... Es werden immer mehr ... *ggg* :vik:

Schicke Stecken habt Ihr da wieder eingestellt !!! #6

Mal ne PacBay-Blankfrage: Sind die Blanks im Verhältnis zu gleichartigen (WG, Länge) anderer Firmen (Lamiglas, St. Croix, etc.) eigentlich immer einen, zum Teil erheblichen, Tick schwerer? Bei zwei vergleichbaren Blanks im "Spielzeugrutenbereich", 6'6'', 3/16-5/8, X-fast, MH sind Spannen von 33gr. bis über 70gr. (PacBay) !!! |kopfkrat


Grüße, DD


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@DozeyDragoN

Laut Hersteller ist der IM6-Blank der TSP1088-2 von Pacific-Bay 175 g schwer. Ich habe jetzt nicht die Vergleichszahlen zu entsprechenden Blanks von Harrison, Graphite USA, St. Croix o.ä. zur Hand, da kann vielleicht einer von euch aushelfen.
Der Blank ist allerdings nicht unbedingt dickwandig zu nennen, er bekommt seine Steifigkeit mehr durch den Konus (Handteil unten hat 16 mm Durchmesser) als durch die Wandstärke.
Diese 175 g habe ich leider vor dem Bau nicht getestet, wage ich aber fast zu bezweifeln, da die fertige Rute insgesamt nur 285-290 g (die Digi-Waage springt dazwischen hin und her)wiegt, was für eine Wallertaugliche Spinnrute nicht wirklich schwer ist.

@fishmanschorsch
Welche Klebeettiketten benutzt Du denn? Ich hatte mit solchen Etiketten/Klebefolien bisher immer das Problem, dass die Folien speziell bei dünnen Ruten zu steif waren und sich nicht richtig anschmiegten, bzw. begannen sich wieder von den Rändern her abzulösen, bevor der Lack darüber aushärten konnte.
Wenn Du da 'nen Tip hättest?

P.S. Die rosa Rute ist wohl frisch aus dem Film "Ein Käfig voller Narren" entsprungen!?! |muahah:
Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## fishmanschorsch (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich drucke weiße Schrift (dann druckt der Drucker nämlich nichts #6) mit schwarzem Hintergrund auf durchsichtige Folien-Etiketten, damit die Unterwicklung (meist silberne oder goldene Holo-Folie) durch die durchsichtige Schrift des Etiketts schimmert. Weiße Papier-Etiketten sehen nicht besonders gut aus. Und farbiger Druck auf Durchsichtigen Folien ist zu blass.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Boardies,

Mal 'ne ganz andere Frage:
Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit Blanks von *Tusk?*
Habe sie schon mehrfach auf Homepages von Rutenbauern gesehen, machen rein optisch 'nen netten Eindruck aber taugen die was? 
Habe auch noch keine Homepage eines Herstellers gefunden-hat da jemand eine Tip? wo kommen die eigentlich her?#c

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DozeyDragoN (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

habe bisher 2 Blanks von Tusk verarbeitet und bin SEHR zufrieden mit ihnen (ein dritter ist schon unterwegs *g*) ... Soweit ich weiß, kommen die von Ian Collins, der sie, glaube von verschiedenen Firmen, z.T. aus Übersee, importiert. Eine andere "Spur" war North Western/ UK. Evtl. ja auch eine "Organisationskombination" aus beidem. Bisher ist mir aber noch keine Liste oder ähnliches untergekommen, wo man mal die komplette Range der angebotenen Blanks einsehen könnte. Vielleicht auch nicht vorhanden, weil es eben ein ständig wechselndes Angebot ist?

Grüße, DD


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@DozeyDragoN

Schon mal besten Dank für die superschnelle Antwort!#6
Mal schauen, vielleicht organisiere ich mir auch mal einen Tusk-Blank.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@MeFo-Schreck
schau mal im Harrison-Fans Thread und bei mads Rutenbau auf der Homepage vorbei, der hat welche. Die werden sozusagen als Low-Cost Alternative gefischt.  Aber hüte Dich vor den Harrisons, das wird teuer ...


----------



## Gralf (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Ich drucke weiße Schrift (dann druckt der Drucker nämlich nichts #6) mit schwarzem Hintergrund auf durchsichtige Folien-Etiketten, damit die Unterwicklung (meist silberne oder goldene Holo-Folie) durch die durchsichtige Schrift des Etiketts schimmert. Weiße Papier-Etiketten sehen nicht besonders gut aus. Und farbiger Druck auf Durchsichtigen Folien ist zu blass.



Klar. Ich mein ja nur du kannst dir einen Arbeitsgang sparen oder bessere Optik schaffen. Jedenfalls eine Schicht weniger.

 Und man nimmt keine weissen Papieretiketten sondern Folien. Und ob die mal weiss waren bevor sie bedruckt wurden ist egal.

Also nimmst du direkt die Holofolie und druckst da drauf. Wie sonst auch. Also schwarzer Hintergrund, Schrift farblos.

Solltest du keinen Lösungsmitteldrucker haben, der auf diesem Material haltbare Farbschichten erzeugt, kannst du das Trägermaterial nur vorher klar laminieren. Dann ist es kein Arbeitsgang weniger. Aber direkt bedruckbar. 

Das bedeutet nicht nur deine derzeitig verfügbaren "transparenz oder schwarz" Optionen. Du kannst dann alles nutzen. Halbtransparent, Konturen...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @MeFo-Schreck
> schau mal im Harrison-Fans Thread und bei mads Rutenbau auf der Homepage vorbei, der hat welche. Die werden sozusagen als Low-Cost Alternative gefischt.  Aber hüte Dich vor den Harrisons, das wird teuer ...


@ AngleDet

Danke für den Hinweis zu den Tusk-Blanks im Harrison-Fan-Thread!
Was die Harrisons angeht...zu spät|rolleyes, ich bin schon "gehakt"!
Habe schon Harrison Interceptor-Ruten gebaut und ich lechze schon 'ne Weile nach der VHF in 3,20 m mit 10-45 g als Meerforellen-Küsten-Peitsche!
Ausserdem: Wann war Rutenbauen schon mal billig?

Gruß 

MeFo-schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Habe schon Harrison Interceptor-Ruten gebaut und ich lechze schon 'ne Weile nach der VHF in 3,20 m mit 10-45 g als Meerforellen-Küsten-Peitsche!


Die VHF ist ne ganz andere extrem suchtgefährliche Klasse!  gefährlich für den "Rest"-Rutenpark in Spinnweben zu versauern.
Die richtige Meerforellen-Küsten-Peitsche ist die VHF 3,20 m 5-30g, die hat mehr Power als genug und wirft noch 35g mit Volldampf, die wird schon eher als zu hart denn zu weich empfunden, VHF-WGs sind im Vergleich gegenüber vielen anderen Rutenangaben fast zu verdoppeln.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die richtige Meerforellen-Küsten-Peitsche ist die VHF 3,20 m 5-30g, die hat mehr Power als genug und wirft noch 35g mit Volldampf, die wird schon eher als zu hart denn zu weich empfunden, .


Sorry, die meinte ich auch, mir wurde schon mehrfach gesagt, dass die 5-30 g VHF eher als 10-45 g zu werten und dass dieser Blank als "Weitwurf-Peitsche" und extrem suchtgefährend  anzusehen ist. Ich bin da gespannt wie Sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner bisherigen "Küsten-Peitsche" der Quantum World Class Seaspin 3,15 m 10-35 g (erste Edition) schlägt! Das ist *bisher *für mich der ultimative Weiten-Jäger. 

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Tisie (5. August 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Thread neulich entdeckt und inzwischen mal komplett durchgelesen. Neben bekannten und bereits anderswo bewunderten "Werken" (Hi Thomas |wavey, bin ich echt beeindruckt von den hier gezeigten Ruten, den tollen und teilweise recht ausgefallenen Ideen und der handwerklichen Perfektion #6

@Klaus:



KHof schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage - Du hast die Steckteile praktisch rundlackiert, also bis zum letzten Rest des Blanks. Wie schaffst du das, daß dir der Lack nicht die Passung versaut? Musst du das nachschleifen oder bleibt der Lack zuverlässig draußen?


Ich stecke die Rute vor dem Lackieren zusammen und tape das männliche Teil der Steckverbindung bis an die Stoßkante der Hülse (weibliches Teil) ab (richtig straff dagegen wickeln). So kann ich die Bindung ohne Probleme lackieren und ziehe das Tape mit dem über die Kante gepinselten Lack einfach hinterher ab. Das sieht dann sehr sauber aus und macht überhaupt keine Probleme. Anbei mal zwei Beispiele, leider etwas unscharf.

@DD:



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> habe bisher 2 Blanks von Tusk verarbeitet und bin SEHR zufrieden mit ihnen (ein dritter ist schon unterwegs *g*) ...


Rein optisch gefallen mir die Blanks auch sehr gut. In welcher Länge und mit welchem WG hast Du die Blanks verbaut und wofür verwendest Du die Ruten?

Mal noch 'ne andere Frage ... ich benötige für zwei Fliegenrutenblanks noch Ringe, passendes Garn und Lack. Ich habe da konkret an die Fuji CLNAG als Leitringe, Hopkins & Holloway Einsteg- bzw. Schlangenringe (inkl. Thin Wire Snakes und extraleichte Spitzenringe) und an ein paar spezielle Gudebrod-Farben (z.B. Maroon oder Purple für den dunkelgrünen Blank und Olive Green für den oliv grünen Blank) gedacht. Weiterhin überlege ich, ob ich für die Fliegenruten evtl. mal Flex Coat Lite Build oder ThreadMaster ausprobiere?! Besonders der ThreadMaster-Lack soll ja herausragende Eigenschaften haben. Neben der Klärung der Frage, was ich nun letztendlich verwende, habe ich echte Probleme, einen Anbieter zu finden, bei dem ich alle genannten Komponenten bekommen könnte. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja bei beidem behilflich sein?!

Interessant sind für mich in diesem Zusasammenhang auch Eure Erfahrungen bei der Bestellung im Ausland, z.B. bei http://shop.mudhole.com oder http://www.guidesnblanks.com.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Angler 1991 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann will ich auch mal, meine erste aufgebaute Rute vorstellen:m
(#hThomas und Matze)

Zu den Komponenten:
RST Impulse Spin 285cm 7/20gr 
Fuji LSVG Sic 30(SVSG)-25-20-16-12-10-8-Spitzenring 
Gudebord 326 rot 
Aluabschlusskappe rosenholz- metall 
Formkork Qualität super 
Fuji Rollenhalter Gr 18 rosenholzspacer 
Einhängeöse klein, silber 

Die Rute habe ich am Donnerstag das erste Mal gefischt und bin vollkommen zufrieden:l.
Schnelle Aktion, doch unter Belastung(Hänger|rolleyes), geht die Aktion bis ins Handteil. Genauso,wie ich es wollte.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilderchen|wavey:


----------



## DozeyDragoN (5. August 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> @DD:Rein optisch gefallen mir die Blanks auch sehr gut. In welcher Länge und mit welchem WG hast Du die Blanks verbaut und wofür verwendest Du die Ruten?



Hi,

bisher  habe ich einen Blank 1,85m (auf 1,80m eingekürzt) mit ca. 65gr. optimales Wg, semiparabolisch, einteilig, zum mittleren Jerken und einen 1,83m langen auch semipara ( bißchen mehr spitzenbetont *g*) Blank, mit ca. 10-21gr. Wg., einteilig als Vertikal-/ Twitchrute, aufgebaut.. Der dritte Bank, 1,86m sehr straff, aber trotzdem semipara, einteilig, mit einer gewebten Matte die ersten 75cm (unten), mit ca. 90gr. Wg. ist mittlerweile eingetroffen (NUR 40gr. !!! :k), wird auch eine Jerkrute werden und freut sich gerade drauf, genauer vermessen zu werden ...


DD


----------



## avoelkl (16. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein paar Bilder meiner erste Eigenbaurute. Mit der lackierung hatte ich so meine Probleme, aber das lag vermutlich am Bindegarn. Das fuselte etwas stark. Aber für meinen ersten Versuch bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Und fischen läßt sich das Teil einfach genial.:k

Zu den Daten:
VHF-Blank 5-30 gr. in blau, Ein-Fuß-Ringe mit blauen SIC-Einlagen (7+1) und Rollenhalter mit "Spezialspacer". Aus dem gleichen Material ist die Endkappe. Den Spacer vom Rollenhalter und die Endkappe habe ich selbst gedreht. Der Gummipuffer am Ende kommt eigentlich aus dem Bereich Billard und wird hinten zum Schutz für Billard-Queues benützt. 

Das Gewicht der fertigen Rute ohne Rolle beträgt 187gr. Die Farben passen einfach genial zusammen.


----------



## uga (16. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

g......


----------



## profifischer (16. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

|bigeyes Nice Tackle.
mfg Manuel


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ein Erstlingswerk? 
Respekt #r vor deinem Mut gleich in das "obere Regal" (Harrison VHF) zu greifen und auch optisch wirklich schönes Teil. Was für ein Holz hast Du da für den Spacer und den Abschluss verarbeitet?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## avoelkl (17. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für die Blumen|rotwerden. Bei dem Holz handelt es sich um ein spezielles Material (Dymondwood) welches z.B. auch für Messergriffe verwendet wird. Gibt's als Rundmaterial aber nur in den USA meines Wissens. Sind verschieden eingefärbte Holzschichten (wie Sperrholz) die dann mittels sehr hohem Durck und Harz als Bindemittel verpresst werden.
Das Material läßt sich traumhaft bearbeiten (auf einer Drehbank), gut polieren und ist absolut Wasserfest.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hooked (17. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das Griffteil sieht nicht schlecht aus. Du hast es sogar hinbekommen das Arc-Rot mit dem Blau zu kombinieren. Durch das Rot im Spacer und in der Kappe. Schick!


----------



## avoelkl (17. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Hooked schrieb:


> Das Griffteil sieht nicht schlecht aus. Du hast es sogar hinbekommen das Arc-Rot mit dem Blau zu kombinieren. Durch das Rot im Spacer und in der Kappe. Schick!


 
Ja, das paßt wirklich super zusammen. Und mit unter 190 gr. ist die Rute auch noch super leicht. Nur ist derzeit noch eine 10300 RedArc drauf. Werde mir aber zum leichten Fischen noch ne kleinere holen. Die Frage welche Rolle das dann wird ist wegen der Farbe fast schon klar |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Muß auch sagen, klasse eine Rote an die blaue VHF zu adaptieren. #6
Die Kombination hatte ich schon verworfen, eine blaue Rolle eben 
Der Rollenhalter bzw. das Inlay gefällt mir auch supergut, das ist eine feine grifffreundliche stabile Sache so.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (27. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi!

Hab auch mal wieder etwas zusammengebastelt:







Grüße, DD


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht interessant aus!#6
Welcher Blank? Welche Ringe? Und woher hast Du diesen tollen Schraub-Abschluss?

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DozeyDragoN (27. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Blank ist ein 6'2'' Tusk einteilig mit ca. 1/4 bis 3/4 oz. Lureweight. Feine Spitze, semiparabolische Aktion mit nettem Rückgrad. Hab die Rute bisher mit 2 70er Rapfen, nem 73er Zander und einigen barschen bis 36cm testen dürfen. Aufgebaut habe ich sie mir als leichtere Vertikalrute, wenns mal nicht so tief ist und als Twitchrute für kleinere Wobbler und Topwaterbaits. Aber auch als Barschrute mit Jigs gut zu "missbrauchen" ...

Beringt ist sie mit CYSG 25, 16, 10, 8L, CLSG 6, 5.5, CMNST 5. Die (richtig harten) Duplons, die Metall-Parts (inkl. des Gewindes und der Abschlusskappe, man kann problemlos weitere Scheiben einfügen), den schwarz-glänzenden IPS 16 mit extra chromfarbenem SD 16 und dem chromfarbenem Spacer/ Tube habe ich mir in Japan bei Matagi bestellt. Der Spacer war praktisch, da ich das Problem hatte, dass der Blank die letzten 15cm von unten nicht mehr lackiert war, so dass man den Übergang zwischen den einzelnen Griffen gesehen hätte. Denke, er ist auch ein netter "eyecatcher". Bei einem "Straight-handle" wäre es natürlich vom Griff bedeckt gewesen *g* ... Aber es musste ja wieder ein "Splithandle" werden ...

Grüße, DD


----------



## jirgel (28. September 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Kollegen und mit User leiht mir eure Augen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heute bin ich es der eure Hilfe braucht nach langen ringen mit mir selbst(bitte nur geistig zu verstehen) will ich mir einen langen Wunschtraum erfüllen, ich will mir selbst ein ganz besondere freute machen (okay okay ich komme schon zur Sache).

Ich will mir eine Rute bauen und zwar selbst.

Ja ich weiß was ich mir da vor genohmen habe sicher wird es ein hartes Stück arbeit ich will es einfach wissen ob ich das auch schaffe.

Also bis jetzt ist meine Suche nach Lektüre sehr dürftig Blinker Sonderheft und ein Buch 

Ich weiß was ein Blank und so weiter aber ich bin hier für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Also legt los alles was ihr zum Thema wisst bitte danke schön.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hat hier jemand auch eine Jerk Rute mit Triggergriff gebaut?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja.

DD


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> DD



Bilder?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nö.

Dd


----------



## Hardi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
habe mir eine entspannt zu fischende und ausbalancierte Spinrute für die Küste aufgebaut.
Blank Harrison V2T 10'6'' 5-30 mit einem extra langen Griff. 















Gruß Thomas


----------



## zandertex (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Denni Lo,Jerkrute mit Triggergriff hier im Tröt auf Seite 5.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo Denni Lo,Jerkrute mit Triggergriff hier im Tröt auf Seite 5.Gruß Zandertex



Danke, habe den gesammten Thread durchgesucht, das auf Seite 5 habe ich gesehen, dabei handelt es sich lediglich um einen Umbau. Nichts gegen den Bauer aber ich wollte einfach mal wissen ob jemand eine Jerkrute für eine Multi von null auf gebaut hat.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

_@Denni_Lo:_
Ich habe mir 6' mit ca. 40-70gr. Wg. zum mittleren Jerken aufgebaut. 
Was hast Du, ausser Bildern, denn für Fragen dazu?

_@Hardi:_
Schicke, herrlich klassische, Mefopeitsche! 
Sogar mit umgedrehtem Bockring, gefällt!


Grüße!
dD


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mir geht es generell um die verwendeten Anbauteile wie: 

Ringe und Durchmesser im Detail
Rollenhalter – welcher 
Blank – welcher und Kosten evtl. Bezugsquelle
Griff - falls Kork, warum was spricht für Kork bei solchem "Arbeitsgerät"

Generell habe ich nicht viel gefunden was in D angeboten wird um eine LowProfile (20-80 g WG) aufzubauen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, 

mittlerweile ist die 2te Jerke/ Baitcaster fast fertig. Eine 40-70, die andere 50-95gr. Wg. Beide Ruten sind ca. 6' lang. Beringt habe ich bei den beiden Wurfgewichtsklassen mit Doppelstegringen. Genauer: Fuji MN 16, 12, 10, LN 8, 7, 7, 7, Tip F oder MN 7. Bei leichteren Stecken empfiehlt sich eher eine Beringung mit 1-3 Doppelstegern und den Rest mit Einzelstedringen. Als Rollenhalter habe ich jeweils den 18er TCS gewählt, da die Stecken eben etwas kräftiger sind. Je nach Geschmack kann man aber auch den 17er oder 16er wählen. Rolle: Lowprofile. Als Blanks wurden 2 Tuskblanks verbaut. TOP in der Qualität, nicht immer leicht zu bekommen. Hoffe, dass ändert sich mit der Zeit. 
Kork oder Duplon bei einer Castingrute spielt funktionell für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Da entscheiden die individuellen Vorlieben. Genauso, ob man sich die Rute straight oder mit splithandle aufbaut. Für meine beiden habe ich für Material und Versand ca. 90-130€ ausgegeben. Aber auch dass variiert, je nach verbauten Materialien (Ringe, Zierwerk, japanischer Extraschnickschnack, etc. ...), erheblich!

dD


----------



## Hardi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
habe vor kurzem meine ersten Zweihandruten für mich fertig gestellt; die Ruten sind aber noch nicht abgestimmt/gefischt

- Länge 11'6'' # 6/7
- Länge 12'6'' # 7/8










Gruß Thomas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Hardi

Die 2-Händer sehen echt Klasse aus mit dem 2-farbigen Kork. #r
Wo hast Du diesen Kork her? Is' mal ne Alternative!

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich angekündigt, dass ich auch wieder Bilder einstelle von einem Bauprojekt, dass nun endlich fertig ist.
Blank: PacificBay T2SP1086-2, 2,75 m WG -60 g
Rollenhalter: ALPS in schwarz
Griff: geteilter Kork (schwarz gefärbt)
Ringe: 2-Bein, Rahmen schwarz, SIC-Einlage in Farbe "Illusion"

Genau wie ich damals angekündigt hatte, habe ich die Rute ganz in schwarz gehalten und als farblichen Kontrapunkt die Ringe mit der Illusion-Einlage benutzt.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey MeFo-Schreck,

ist ein interessanter Stecken geworden! Aber der Hecht ist auf der falschen "Seite"  Magst Du was zum Blank ansich sagen (Aktion unter Last, optimale Köder, etc.)? Findet sich diese "Kreuzwicklung" im Spilthandle mittlerweile bei allen T2SPs oder hast Du da nachgeholfen?

Grüße!
DD


----------



## fluefiske (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo !
@Hardi : Schaut gut aus mit dem strukturierten Kork #6.Ist das der "Burl" vom Stefan ?
Was ist das für ein Blank,Forcast ? Mit welchem WG hast Du sie bestückt ?

@Axel : Bei diesen Ringen muß man mit dem Design vorsichtig sein,denn es kann schnell
zu viel des Guten sein.Ist Dir aber gut gelungen #6.Wie würdest Du die Aktion des Blanks bezeichnen ? Wäre
der was für Gummifisch oder eher Wobbler ? Wo würdest Du das untere 
Wurfgewicht ansiedeln ?
Die ALPS kommen auf den Bildern ( z.B. CMW ) eher etwas wuchtig daher.Bei
Deiner Rute scheint das aber schön harmonisch zu sein.

Gruß Erich


----------



## peterws (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@hardi
Was ist das für ein Griffmaterial, zwischen dem normalen Kork?

Sehr schick im übrigen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@MeFo-Schreck was hast Du für Griffmaterial benutzt, sieht wie Gummi aus?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Holla, da haben gleich mehrere auf dem Sprung gestanden, mich mit Fragen zu löchern! :g

Erst einmal ein Dank für das Lob, das freut mich sehr!
Und nun zu euren Fragen

@DozeyDragoN
Der Hecht ist auf der Unterseite, um von oben alles in schwarz zu halten.
Der Blank T2SP1086-2 ist in der Spitze nicht ganz so hart wie sein "grosser Bruder" T2SP1088-2, ist aber immer noch sauschnell.
Bei Belastung arbeitet er hauptsächlich im oberen Drittel, um dann "hart" zu werden.
Blinker mit 40 g habe ich mit dieser Rute schon voll "abgeschossen"-kein Problem- schwerere habe ich noch nicht versucht aber vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass bei 40 g noch nicht Schluss ist-50 g müssten allemal "drin" sein.
Das unterste Spektrum, wo sie vernünftig arbeitet, würde ich bei ca. 12/15 g ansiedeln
Was die Köder angeht würde ich sagen, Blinker bis 50 g, Wobbler bis 15 cm, für grössere ist die Spitze vielleicht nicht hart/"giftig" genug. Aber bei Wobblern bis 15 cm merkt man jede Bewegung bis ins Handteil.
Die nötigen harten Rucke zum GuFi-Angeln wären wahrscheinlich nur bei kleinen bis mittleren Gufis zu verwirklichen (habe es aber noch nicht versucht, kommt aber demnächst).
Drilltechnisch kann ich leider noch nichts sagen aber ich arbeite dran |supergri.
Die Kreuzwicklung im Splithandle? Man merkt, Du hast diese "Stecken" schon in der Hand gehabt!
Da habe ich nachgeholfen, da mir das kurze freie Stück des Blanks etwas zu "nackt" war, und habe mit Gudebrod HoloBraid in der Farbe "smoke" eine Kreuzwicklung gebunden.


@fluefiske
Was das Design angeht, habe ich bewusst *nur *die Ringe farbig gemacht und alles andere in schwarz gehalten. Ich gebe Dir absolut Recht, mit weiteren Farben am Blank ausser diesen Ringen wird die Rute dann einfach zu bunt. Hier sind sie eben nur der farbliche Kontrapunkt.

Den ALPS gibt es in verschiedenen Grössen, ich habe den mit 15,7 mm Innendurchmesser verwendet, das entspricht aussen ungefähr dem 18er Fuji DPS, also nicht zu wuchtig. Trotzdem passen da schon die grossen Rollen rein. Ich habe schon die gleiche Grösse an die T2SP1088-2 (WG bis 100 g) gebaut und da passt problemlos meine 6000er Stradic rein.
Für stärkere Ruten gibt es dann noch die Version mit knapp 20 mm Innendurchmesser (Aussen ca. wie der 22er Fuji Heavy Duty)
Es gibt ihn für feinere Ruten sogar noch in einer kleineren Version mit 12 mm Innendurchmesser, der Aussendurchmesser ist dann sogar etwas kleiner als der 16er Fuji DPS.

@Denni Lo
Das Griffmaterial ist Kork, den ich mir schwarzer, wasserfester Holzbeize gefärbt habe, nachdem ich ihn vorsichtig mit feinem Schleifpapier aufgerauht hatte.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## KHof (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo MeFo Schreck!

Klasse Teil - und gute Blankwahl!
Ich fisch die grüne Rainforest davon (Wie vorher irgendwo gezeigt.) und finde die immernoch als ein guter, vernüftiger Blank für eine Allroundrute.

Klaus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Klaus

Ja, der Blank gefällt mir beim Fischen sehr gut, passt gut zum Zander- und Hechtfischen. Auch werde ich sie im nächsten Jahr mit nach Norge nehmen, um die Küstendorsche/Pollacks  ein wenig zu "erschrecken"|supergri.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## fluefiske (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Alex für diese Superinfo.
Ich bin deshalb neugierig,da ich einem Freund Anfang nächsten Jahres eine Rute bauen soll mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.Zur Wahl stehen : Harrison VHF 30-75g,Tusk 30-60g.Aber was und wie Du über diesen Blank schreibst,könnte der auch in die engere Wahl kommen.Was die Aktion betrifft,scheint das bei PacBay Standard zu sein,im ersten Drittel flexibel,um dann in ein sehr kräftiges Rückgrat überzugehen.
Gerade für Norwegen hatte ich mir voriges Jahr so eine gebaut,allerdings in 12-30lb.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79965

Gruß Erich


----------



## KHof (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Alex!

Deine Beschreibung deckt sich sehr gut mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen. Gummifischspezialist ist sie nicht, aber 12 cm mit 10 Gramm Körfen ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Die untere Wurfgewichtsangabe würde ich bei ca. 10 Gramm ansetzten, oben hab ich schon 60 Gramm geworfen was aber kein Vergnügen damit ist.
Drilltechnisch ist das Teil sehr gut. Bislang hab ich Portionsforellen, Barsche, neben einer Menge Hechte bis 80 cm auch einen von 1,05 Meter und neulich eine Flunder (gezielt) damit gefangen. 

Jedenfalls immer einen Tip wert.

Viel Spass damit!

Klaus


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@fluefiske

Gerne geschehen, als Kunden von Sven Neumann muss man ja zusammenhalten! |rolleyes
Was die PacBay-Blanks allgemein angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich noch nie enttäuscht worden bin. Gute Qualität zu einem reellen Preis, auf jeden Fall deutlich günstiger als die VHF. allerdigs ist die VHF eben doch diesen gewissen Tick schneller, giftiger, rasanter, besser. Aber ob man dafür eben fast 'nen Hunni mehr für den Blank ausgeben will, muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen (Ich habe es schon mit mir ausgemacht, für Weihnachten steht die 3,20 m 5-30 g VHF auf dem Wunschzettel  :g).
Was das Thema "Tusk" angeht so werde ich auch da demnächst meinen "Senf dazugeben" können. Habe mir 2 Blanks von Tusk organisiert und zwar einen in 9 Fuss, 2-teilig mit WG 60-120 g und einen in 8 Fuss, 4-teilig, ebenfalls 60-120 g. 
Erster Eindruck von den Blanks: Geil!!
Wenn sie fertig sind werden sie auch hier veröffentlicht.

@Khof
Wenn ich den ersten 1m+ Hecht damit gefangen habe, sage ich Bescheid! 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das Griffmaterial ist Kork, den ich mir schwarzer, wasserfester Holzbeize gefärbt habe, nachdem ich ihn vorsichtig mit feinem Schleifpapier aufgerauht hatte.


Wow, das ist ja mal ein mutiges Experiment! Wenn es gut funzt - bei einigem Gebrauch und trotzdem sauberen angenehmen Fingern, dann verdienst Du nen Orden! :m



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> (Ich habe es schon mit mir ausgemacht, für Weihnachten steht die 3,20 m 5-30 g VHF auf dem Wunschzettel  :g).


Pass bloß auf was Du da tust! |uhoh: (Von wegen was machst Du mit dem bisheringen "Rest"? :q) 
Das lange Teilchen kann mehr als man denkt, ob Du damit Rotaugen stippst oder Großhechte zerrst ... WENN sie Dir so richtig liegt bist du "reif"! :g
Ich bin jedes mal aufs neue überrascht, nach fast 1 Jahr, min. 50 guten Fischen und fast 3 derartiger Ruten.
Wenn Du sie Dir holst bzw. eintrifft, wiege bitte mal genau den HT-Blank und den ST-Blank, dann können wir Infos tauschen. #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Angeldet

Danke für die Blumen...äääh...den "Orden" .
Die Finger blieben am Wasser bisher (3 kurze Einsätze) sauber, abfärben auf die Hände tut der Griff nicht. Was die Langzeit-Haltbarkeit der Farbe auf dem Kork angeht, kann ich da natürlich noch nichts sagen, is' eben ein Experiment. Bin kein Freund von Duplon an Spinnruten |uhoh: und da ich das Teil ganz in schwarz wollte, habe ich Neuland beschritten...

Zum Thema VHF: Schaun 'mer mal...
Zur Not werden die anderen Spinnruten eben im Freundeskreis "vertickt", die löchern mich sowieso immer|supergri.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## fluefiske (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Alex,so langsam kommt Licht in das dunkle Rutengeheimnis.Über PacBay denke ich genauso.Trotzdem würde mich doch noch interessieren,wo der Tuskblank 30-60g anzusiedeln ist,wahrscheinlich in der Nähe von Harrison VT,einen Tick weicher in der Spitze.Vielleicht kann jemand dazu noch was sagen.Hat der eigentlich Zapfen oder Steckverbindung ?
PS : Und paß nur auf,daß Dir Deine Frau am 1.April Deinen Griff nicht mit schwarzer Schuhcreme einreibt |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Erich


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

hab bisher nur die Traditions IM6 in den Pfoten gehabt, da mir das doofe grün der Rainforest IM7 nun mal gar nicht liegt. Dabei denke ich, dass diese noch einen kleinen Tick schneller sind, oder? Leichter sind sie ja laut Katalog nicht. Dann sind mir die Professionals IM??? aufgefallen. Sind diese eigentlich auch in Deutschland zu beziehen? Was mich wundert, bei weit höheren Preisen zu den Traditions und Rainforests sind die Professionals deutlich schwerer? Wer weiß mehr?

Grüße!
DD


----------



## fluefiske (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo DD !
Farblich liegen wir dicht zusammen,denn das schreckliche Grün hat mich auch abgestossen.Von der IM6-Serie habe ich etliche Fliegenruten verbaut und alle Besitzer waren süperzufrieden.Obwohl ich 2 GLX und 2 GL4 besitze,ist die PacBay #5-8'6"-in 4-teilig meine Lieblingsrute,und das schon ca.9 Jahre.
Die neue Traditions 2 soll schneller sein als die alte Serie,und die neuen Rainforest 2 noch einen Tick schneller als die neuen PacBay 2..
Deine erwähnten Professionals IM??? sind nicht mehr gelistet.

http://www.fishpacbay.com/products/rod-blanks/index.html

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

doofes - schreckliches Grün ?! |bigeyes   :#2:
|splat2: so verschieden können die Ansichten sein, gerade genau das dunkle Grün finde ich z.B. sehr schick, außerdem sehr gut "unsichtbar". #6


----------



## Slotti (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

is ja der Hammer hier !!! das ist voll mein Ding das muß ich auch probieren.

Da ich mit dem ersten Bauversuch nicht gleich in die vollen gehen will möchte ich mir zuerst mal einen Bausatz kaufen um mal reinzuschnuppern.

Ich möchte mir gerne eine "feine" Forellenrute so um 3,30-3,60 bauen wg ca 5-25 gr. Preisvorstellung bis max. € 150,- (muß für den ersten versuch reichen)

Hat jemand eventuell ein paar links für mich speziell zu Händlern die Bausätze anbieten. Die CMW seite habe ich mir bereits angeschaut aber da scheint für mein Vorhaben nichts dabei.

Was muß das für ein Gefühl sein mit einer selbst gebauten Rute am Wasser zu stehen.

Grüße Mark


----------



## fluefiske (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo AngelDet !
Das jetzige Grün der Rainforest 2 - Serie ist dunkler als das alte und sieht schick aus.Kommt dem Olympic-Green von Batson Enterprices sehr nahe.Guckst Du :









Gruß Erich

PS : Natürlich ist das alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Das jetzige Grün der Rainforest 2 - Serie ist dunkler als das alte und sieht schick aus.Kommt dem Olympic-Green von Batson Enterprices sehr nahe.


Genau das meinte ich ja, RF2 - Blank !
Andere außer PacBay RF2 und T2 kenn ich ja nicht, wußte nicht daß ein RF2 anders als ein RF(1) gefärbt ist.

Da sind wir uns ja wieder (doch) einig, dieses dunkle Grün ala English Spider (Auto) ist schick! :m
Hab noch ein paar andere dk.grüne Ruten, Ultra-Spin, Magna-Miracle, da gefällt mir das auch sehr.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Slotti

Was das für ein Gefühl ist, mit einer selbst gebauten Rute am Wasser zu stehen? Ich will es mal mit einer bekannten Werbung umschreiben:
Blank: 70 €
Ringe: 30 €
Rollenhalter 10 €
Kork 20 €
*Am Wasser gefragt zu werden, wo man diese tolle Rute gekauft hat: UNBEZAHLBAR!*

Spass beiseite, schön dass Du Dich auch für diese schöne Erweiterung unseres Hobbys interessierst!
Für die Forellen-Rute die Dir für den ersten Versuch vorschwebt, solltest Du mal auf die Page von Sven Neumann gehen http://www.tackle24.de/

Der hat auch einen Blank von PacBay lieferbar, der Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, der *T2SH1382-2*
Er ist 11'6" (ca. 3,45 m) lang, hat ein WG von ca. 10-20 g, mattdunkelgrau gefärbt und ist mittelschnell. Als Forellen-Rütchen wirklich gut geeignet. Kostenpunkt bei Sven Neumann € 68,-
Mit Ringen (ich empfehle hier die einbeinigen Slim-SIC von Sven), Kork, Rollenhalter, Rutenabschlusskappe,Garn, Lack wirst Du es schaffen in Deinem Preislimit zu bleiben. Sprich am besten direkt mit Sven, er berät *sehr fair* und kompetent!

@all others
mattgrau, schwarz, grün...was könnt Ihr Euch darüber ereifern#d
Die Farbe sollte doch nun wirklich die Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks bleiben|rolleyes.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Slotti (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Mefo-Schreck,#h

vielen Dank, ich habe mitlerweile mit Christian Weckesser von cmw gesprochen und wir haben gemeinsam was zusammengestellt, komme zwar etws über meine Preisvorstellung aber dafür habe ich dann einen Harrison Interceptor Blank in 3,20 5-20 gr. Kanns kaum erwarten damit anzufangen. Das Endergebnis werde ich dann hier posten ich hoffe es wird vorzeigbar 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na da wünsch ich doch viel Erfolg und viel Spass beim basteln!!|rolleyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Hardi schrieb:


> habe mir eine entspannt zu fischende und ausbalancierte Spinrute für die Küste aufgebaut.
> Blank Harrison V2T 10'6'' 5-30 mit einem extra langen Griff.


@Hardi: Ist der Blank aus dem HH Shop von CH? Kenne den nämlich nicht, scheint eine Custom-Auflage der VT zu sein oder? Wär mal ein interessanter Vergleich mit der gleichgetypten VHF.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> solltest Du mal auf die Page von Sven Neumann gehen


Na klasse, endlich hat der Sven eine richtige Seite! #6 wurde ja langsam mal Zeit ...


----------



## megger (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hoffe, dass du den 2-Komponenten-Lack mirbestellt hast. Bin nämlich gerade dabei, den 1-K-Lack von meiner Rute runterzukratzen. Ist überall gerissen. Dann lieber noch nen 10er drauflegen.


----------



## Slotti (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi megger,

ja hatte mich vorher schon etwas eingelesen und gleich darauf hingewiesen das ich nur 2k lack will.

Trotzdem danke für die Info

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi ich schon wieder,

da der Harrison Blank rot ist kommt als Rolle nur eine Redarc in Frage nur welche Größe 10200 oder doch 10300.

Länge der Rute : 3,20 

Schnur soll ne mono im bereich 0,18-0,22 werden und wo wir gerade dabei sind gibt es eine rötliche am besten dunkelrote monofile schnur die auch noch was taugt?


Danke Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> dunkelrote monofile schnur die auch noch was taugt?


Zebco/Quantum Lager was für Brandung. So all-red ist schon eine nette Idee! #6


----------



## Slotti (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hmm kann dir Schnur nirgends finden...

zur Rolle was denkst du reicht ne redarc 10200 oder doch lieber 10300?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> Hmm kann dir Schnur nirgends finden...



http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/cat...3_599&osCsid=f388f33d90f9584282d6239ff73179c1
(und ist sogar Boardpartner)


und noch mal ein Bild - weils so scheeen ist :m (sollt ich auch mal auf der Roten probieren)


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die schnur fängt erst bei 0,30 an |bigeyes oder nur in dem Shop nur so?

Naja wenns wirklich nur min 0,30er gibt würde ich mir andere Schnur suchen.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ihr mit euerm "Red-Fetisch"
Wieso ist der Harrison Blank eigentlich rot?????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ihr mit euerm "Red-Fetisch"
> Wieso ist der Harrison Blank eigentlich rot?????


Tja, Rot ist als Farbe einfach top!  Das mit dem Wasser-Licht-Verhalten zeigt eigentlich klar, daß es für eine für das menschliche Auge gut sichtbare Schnur auch optimal ist, wegen der schnellen Absorption in der Wassertiefe oder diesem Blut-Fetisch für Blutfäden bei Barschen :g :k und sicher auch anderen Räubern. Wir sehen Rot ganz gut, aber z.B. auf Entfernung und im Halblicht ist die RedArc z.B. eine der unsichtbarsten Rollen - jetzt noch von Fireblood und Branzino übertroffen. Jede silberne oder gar schneeweiße ist ein Extremleuchtkörper dagegen. Ist aber nur wichtig auf der Pirsch dicht am Fisch, in vielen Situationen ist es ja egal.
Deswegen finde ich aber auch den schwarzen Kork so Klasse, neuer "kalkweißer" leuchtet auch wie sonst was, und richtig verschleimt fleckig ist das nur noch schmuddelig. Und eine gelbe Schnur scheucht wirklich Fische, selbst eine gelbe Mono.

Die VT-Blanks sind standardmäßig wine bzw. burgund-rot. Einige Sonderserien wie von CMW oder die V2T-Sondermodelle von CH sind anthrazit-grau/schwarz, macht Harrison wie der Besteller das will. Die V2T soll aber nach Aussage CH nur eine renovierte VT sein, so wie die VHF M2Q halt die neuere 2007 Serie bezeichnet.

Die können übrigens auch Alt-Grün #6 liefern oder mad's exklusive Sonderfarbe cobaltblau #6 halt. 
Nur ein richtiges Blut-Dunkelrot (nicht weinrot) fehlt noch .


----------



## krombacher84 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Red Arc 10200 ist völlig ausreichend für die Schnur die du nutzen möchtest. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Det
Jetzt verstehe ich ihr meint der VT Blank ist rot.
Ich empfand den als braun.

Fireblood ist ne Massnahme.
Meine Brieftasche wehrt sich noch.
Aber ich denke nach der Hannover Messe bin ich fällig.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi nochmal,

also die Farbe der Schnur gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut aber da es wohl erst bei 0,30 losgeht ist mir das dann doch deutlich zu dick. 

@ alle Rutenbauer 

Blank und co sind zwar noch nicht einegtroffen und dennoch mache ich mir bereits gedanken über das Finish 

hat sich jemand von euch zwecks Beschriftung der eigenen Rute schonmal mit Decalfolie (auch als Wasserschieber bekannt) auseinander gesetzt?? 

Hier mal ein Link dazu : http://www.pearl.de/p/PE8064-InkMotiv-Modellbaufolien-Set-2-A4-1-A4-UEbertragungsbogen.html

Ich kenne das aus dem Automodellbaubereich dort werden die Sponsoraufkleber vor dem Klarlack aufgebracht und somit versiegelt.

Wie aggresiv ist der 2k Rutenlack? Das dünne Decal müßte ja mit Klarlack überpinselt werden.

Danke für eure Antworten

Grüße Slotti


----------



## peterws (19. November 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@slotti
Habe die beiden o.g. RedArc kürzlich verglichen. Würde an Deiner Stelle, bei der Schnur, die kleinere nehmen.


----------



## Slotti (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

hier ist sie dann , meine aller erste selbst gebaute Rute "Trout-Catcher-One" Harrison Interceptor 10,5` 5-20gr mit Fuji Rollenhalter und Fuji Hardloy Ringen Vielen Dank nochmal hier an alle die mir mit dem ein oder anderen Tip behilflich waren #h.






















der schon ein wenig stolze Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schicker Blank und nette Rute geworden! 

Das Fotografieren ist schwierig, gelle 

Die würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, bei der VT 3,20 und der Interceptor 3,20 juckt es so richtig in den Fingern, vor allem im Vergleich zu anderen ...

Der Materialpreis dürfte ja nicht soviel über dem Blank gelegen haben, oder? Wenn man sich mal die aktuellen Günstigpreise von gutem Material raussucht, Fuji-Hardloy, einfacher Halter und simpler Kork, dann kommt man fix mit 20-25 EUR hin. Eigentlich ein absoluter Preishammer, wenn man das mit besseren Fertigruten um 150 EUR vergleicht, die noch nicht mal annähernd so gut ausgestattet sind, geschweige denn "passen".


----------



## Slotti (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schicker Blank und nette Rute geworden!
> 
> Das Fotografieren ist schwierig, gelle
> 
> ...



1. Danke

2. Jaaaa 

Kann ja noch gegen nix vergleichen, weil is ja die erste  und damit fischen konnte ich auch noch nicht weils hier regnet ohne ende grrrr. Ist aber genauso geworden wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, nach dem Binden und Lackieren wurde die Rute dann auch nochmal ein Stückchen weicher. Würde die Rute ein wenig mit einer Match vergleichen , halt kürzer und knackiger aber genauso filigran.

Edit: der Bausatz lag komplett bei € 165,- mit allem drum und dran, sprich 2k Lack , Garn, Pinsel, Becher, Kork , Ringe, Rollenhalter und wurde perfekt vorbereitet wenn man bischen vergleicht gehts vielleicht auch noch ein tacken günstiger, kannst dir aber sicher sein das ich ab sofort lieber selber bauen werde anstatt fertig zu kaufen.
1. ist es gar nicht soo schwer
2. hat man einfach ein ganz anderen Bezug zu seinem Angelgerät
3. kann man alles auf seine wünsche abstimmen

Die nächste wird eine Spinnrute in 2,70 und 40gr bin nur noch nicht sicher ob VT oder VHF werde mir aber noch bischen Zeit lassen und erstmal die Interceptor genießen 



Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> Würde die Rute ein wenig mit einer Match vergleichen , halt kürzer und knackiger aber genauso filigran.


Ja, durchaus richtig! 
Meine langen VHFs sind jetzt auch prototypisch sehr :k so geworden, und das kann nur gut sein. 
An den Distanzwurfruten "Match" wurde ja auch lange optimiert, nur für noch feinere Schnüre und Köder. Baue mal ne Matchrute mit größeren und weniger Ringen Richtung Float-Rute um und schaue ...
Und letztlich haben die Match-Ruten alle sehr gleiche Merkmale. Mit der langen leichten Distanzspinne wirft man nur häufiger und führt anders. Wenn sie sich genauso federleicht bzw. noch leichter anfühlt und fischt, ist es top. 
Letztlich die Königsklasse der Spinnruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die nächste wird eine Spinnrute in 2,70 und 40gr bin nur noch nicht sicher ob VT oder VHF


Das ist inzwischen mit den gesammelten Erfahrungen aber ganz einfach: 
in 9ft die VT als Universalspinnrute, die VHF als GuFi-Rute. 
Da sind die Meinungen sehr übereinstimmend.


----------



## fluefiske (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Slotti !
Das ist doch ein sehr gelungener Anfang und lechtzt nach mehr.Die Nächste hast Du ja schon in Gedanken gebaut :q.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann wirds wohl ne VHF werden... soll eine ergänzung zu den folgenden Ruten werden

kleine Skelli in 2,40 4-24gr
Iron Claw Damokles 30-80gr

da ich damit zu 90% nur Shads schleudern werde ( 8-13cm ) müßte da die VHF 45gr gut reinpassen oder? 


Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Aber klar! Eine leichtere und eine schwerere mit Abstand hast Du ja schon.


----------



## Gäddsax (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein absoluter Preishammer, wenn man das mit besseren Fertigruten um 150 EUR vergleicht, die noch nicht mal annähernd so gut ausgestattet sind, geschweige denn "passen".



Na ja, die Garbolino Leana 270 ist mit Fuji Ringen ausgestattet, hat einen Fuji Rollenhalter und kostet 100 Euro.
Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Pernod (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Na ja, die Garbolino Leana 270 ist mit Fuji Ringen ausgestattet, hat einen Fuji Rollenhalter und kostet 100 Euro.
> Da kann man nicht meckern.


 
Du hast den "schicken" Duplongriff vergessen. |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wir sind doch nicht hier im Thread um über Fertigruten zu diskutieren, dafür gibt es 104 Mio andere Threads! :g :m

Aber gerade zu den Fuji-Teilen: Die RH sind ziemlich identisch, bei den Ringen kommt mir aber der Eindruck von 2.Wahl oder OEM-Qualität für die Großserienbauer, das ist nicht dasselbe was der Rutenbaushop als Fuji-SIC anbietet. #d 
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Fuji verschiedene Qualitäten und spezielle Ringrahmen an Großabnehmer abgibt. Auch werden die Zirkonia-Ringe gerne als SIC tituliert, liegt aber (min.) eine Polierstufe drunter. Der empfindliche Finger merkt schon einiges, schrubbelndes Geflecht noch mehr. 
Und was sonst so als SIC tituliert und angeboten wird |uhoh: - in der Tat ist ein echter Rutenbaushop Fuji-Hardloy glatter.

Für die Weitenjäger und Erbauer einer Weitenrute ist das sehr interessant und wichtig, da die Ringglätte sowohl bei der Wurfweite wie auch beim nachfolgenden Schnurverschleiß ein sehr wichtiger Faktor ist.


----------



## Hardi (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moinsen,
Erich, MeFo-Schreck und Peter,
die Zweihändeblanks sind von
Batson-Enterprises / Forecast, in den aktuellen Farben
F1166/7-4 + FF1267/8-4
Das ist so genannter "exotic burl cork" Capano.
im Übergang zum flor cork jeweils eine runtergeschliffene Scheibe "rubberized cork" 
Die Griffe sind mit reinem Tung-Öl behandelt, das bringt den exotic burl cork schön zur Geltung.

Den Kork habe ich von Stefan / redtag-flyfishing bezogen.

Was die Schußkopfgewichte angeht, bin ich noch am Testen.

Die 11'6'' Rute habe ich für die Angelei an der Küste in mein Herz geschlossen. :l
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gäddsax (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kommt mir der Eindruck... bla bla bla ... dass irgendwas so oder so sein könnte.
Na na, schau dir die Garbolino erstmal an, bevor du hier mutmaßt.
Das sind ganz normale Fuji Hardloy Ringe wie aus dem Rutenbaugeschäft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Hardi schrieb:


> Die 11'6'' Rute habe ich für die Angelei an der Küste in mein Herz geschlossen. :l


Kannst Du denn auch mal was zu der langen V2T aus Post 164 sagen #h, bevorzugt auch im Harrison Thread. Oder zu beschäftigt mit dem fliegen?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kurze Zwischenfrage mal:

Da Shimano ja den Vertrieb von G.Loomis nun auch in Europa starten will (ab 2oo8), würde es mich sehr interessieren, ob da auch das Blank-Programm mit zu uns herüberschwappt. Kennt jemand eine Email-Kontakt-Adresse von Shimano?


Grüße!
DD


----------



## KHof (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute mein neuestes Werk nach dem Lackieren bestaunen dürfen.

Eine Armalite CPT spin II in 3,05 Meter. Photos sind nicht wirklich sinnvoll da alle Teile von einer Kev Pike stammen und die Rute entsprechend genau wie eine zu dünne Pike aussieht.

Bemerkenswert sind da ein paar andere Daten: Gesamtgewicht 332 Gramm (22 Gramm im Handteil zusätzlich), Spitze 72 Gramm!
Da kommt einem die Pike als Fliegengewicht vor....

Diese Rute ist monströs oder man kann sagen daß das die Mutter aller Kopflastigkeit ist. 22 Gramm als Kontergewicht merkt man gar nicht. Um das Teil ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen müsste man das Handteil mit Blei ausgießen.

Aber - Ich habs ja so gewollt......

Jedenfalls bekomm ich in Zukunft einen Anfall wenn jemand bei einer 210 Gramm Spinne was von Kopflastigkeit faselt!



Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@KHof
Wie und was willst Du damit fischen?
Hecht, Waller, Schleppen??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



KHof schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert sind da ein paar andere Daten: Gesamtgewicht 332 Gramm (22 Gramm im Handteil zusätzlich), Spitze 72 Gramm!
> Da kommt einem die Pike als Fliegengewicht vor....


Das nächste Mal zieht der Baum den kürzeren #6, das ist nen echtes Laserschwert!


----------



## KHof (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Pauly!

Das ist eine Hechtrute für den harten Einsatz, insbesonders als Weitwurfstecken. Wir haben da einige Gewässer an denen man die 90 Meter braucht. Nachdem ich die Sportex bei einem solchen Manöver geschrottet hatte brauchte ich da Ersatz (auch in der Länge). Sollte mal was anderes dranspringen - is auch OK.

Hallo Det - Ob "Laser" da wohl passt? Der Baum hat keine Chance!!!!


Klaus


----------



## flori66 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab ne 3,60m lange Karpfenrute mit 3lbs, die mir an der unteren Steckverbindung gebrochen ist.
Zum wegwerfen ist sie mir zu schade.

Kann ich mir aus dem oberen Stück (so 2,30m lang) eine jerkrute bauen? Heißt die Spitze u.U. kürzen dass ich auf 2m komme. Dann sollte sie noch ein Stückchen Härter sein als sie jetzt schon ist.

Aber so allgemein: Funktioniert sowas überhaupt? Oder nur Wegwerfen?


----------



## peterws (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Könnte nur sein, je nach Aktion der Orginalrute, das Deine Karpfenruten-Spitzenteil-Jerkrute wenig Rückrad hat. Aber das solltest Du beurteilen können, hast das Teil doch schließlich schon gefischt.


----------



## flori66 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



peterws schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren? Könnte nur sein, je nach Aktion der Orginalrute, das Deine Karpfenruten-Spitzenteil-Jerkrute wenig Rückrad hat. Aber das solltest Du beurteilen können, hast das Teil doch schließlich schon gefischt.



Also es ist schon ein älteres Modell. Kohlefaser, aber noch nicht auf Ultraschlank getrimmt. Ich schätze sie wird so 12-13Jahre alt sein und oft gefischt und vor allem viele Fische Gebracht.

Ich denke ich werd das einfach versuchen. Kaputt isse ja schon, also auch nicht traurig wenn se noch Kaputter geht.


Aber wie kann ich die Bruchstelle ordentlich glätten? Lässt sich Kohlefaser sägen oder schleifen?


----------



## peterws (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



flori66 schrieb:


> Lässt sich Kohlefaser sägen oder schleifen?


Ja und ja!

Genau probier es einfach aus, Du hast dann auf jeden Fall eine einzigartige Rute. Kostenmäßig wird das auch nicht allzuviel. Mit 20-30€ bist Du locker dabei.


----------



## flori66 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja das werd ich ajF probieren. Hab die Rute auch grad mal rausgekramt und angeschaut. Ist ziemlich grade gebrochen, muss nur etwas schleifen.

Ich meld mich wenn ich hilfe brauch.


PS: ist das hier der Rutenbauhilfe-thread oder gibts da noch nen Passenderen?


----------



## peterws (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Um Hilfe von Anfang bis Ende mit detaillierten Zwischenschritten beim Rutenbau zu finden musst Du Dich hier schon durch viele Threads durcharbeiten. Ich kann Dir, wenn es Deine erste Eigenbaurute ist, aber das Blinker Sonderheft Rutenbau empfehlen


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf und schreibe dann dort nach und nach deine Fragen rein sofern du welche hast. 

hier der link zu dem Heft das peterws meint : http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...56&CatId=17&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Solltest du lesen und wer weiß vielleicht machts ja sogar Lust auf mehr 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## krombacher84 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Leute! Da ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte stelle ich meine Frage schnell hier! 

*Wie und mit welchen Hilfsmitteln befestige ich einen Ring ( der Alte war kaputt) an dem Rutenblank?* Müsste ja irgendwie verklebt werden!? Es ist ein Ring in der Mitte der Rute mit je nem Steg nach vorne und hinten.... Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich! #c

Danke Gruß Laslo


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mit Bindegarn und Lack.

schau mal hier : http://www.cmw-angeln.de/media/Tipps_und_Tricks-Klein.pdf 
ist vielleicht auch für flori66 ganz hilfreich

Grüße 

Slotti


----------



## krombacher84 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Slotti! Wo bekomme ich denn gute Qualität? |wavey:


----------



## KHof (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Krombacher!

Eben da.

(Bei CMW)

Klaus


----------



## peterws (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bei CMW auch ruhig mal anrufen und sich beraten lassen, aber nicht von der Sekretärin (die man immer zuerst an die Strippe bekommt), sondern von Herrn Weckesser selber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ähem, CMW hat auch einen gut funktionierenden Onlineshop. 
Andere auch, wie Rodbuilding. 
Geht im Zweifelsfall bei Standardteilen viel schneller.
Und so Fragen am Telefon: Wie groß ist denn der I.D. des 20er Fuji-SVSG-SIC Ringes sind auch nicht so nett ... :q


----------



## peterws (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]
> Und so Fragen am Telefon: Wie groß ist denn der I.D. des 20er Fuji-SVSG-SIC Ringes sind auch nicht so nett ... :q



Vielleicht nicht so nett, aber ein Service den ich von jedem Fachhändler erwarte.


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



peterws schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht so nett, aber ein Service den ich von jedem Fachhändler erwarte.


Wobei Fachhändler auch nicht gleich Fachhändler ist  ... aber es gibt einige in der Branche, die sich noch viel Zeit für die Beratung des Kunde nehmen => #6

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> ... Da Shimano ja den Vertrieb von G.Loomis nun auch in Europa starten will (ab 2oo8), würde es mich sehr interessieren, ob da auch das Blank-Programm mit zu uns herüberschwappt. Kennt jemand eine Email-Kontakt-Adresse von Shimano? ...



Keener eine Ahnung?  ;+

DD


----------



## Pikepauly (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

www.shimano.com


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

*g*

Da wäre ich _nie _drauf gekommen ....

Leider keine Emailadresse zu finden ....

Naja, werde dann mal in Krefeld anrufen ...

Grüße, DD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann ich Dir nicht empfehlen, aber vlt. weiß jemand noch einen Trick. 
Kork erhitzen geht nicht, er verkohlt höchstens vorher und leitet keine Wärme weiter. Einen Kunststoffrollenhalter kann man noch erhitzen und lösen, Kork wegen seiner geringen Wärmeleitung nicht.
Jedes größere Erhitzen setzt ordentlich giftige Dämpfe in Gang, das merkt man schon beim Abnehmen einer Endkappe, die aus Metall aber eine Wärmeübertragung gut erlaubt. Wenn man daran stundenlang sitzt ...

Auch ist es schwierig bis unmöglich beides zu retten: also entweder Griff oder Blank. Einen wertvollen Blank wegen Griffrettung riskieren ? #d
Durch Hitze weicht der nämlich irgendwann auf und verdreht sich. Abgeschnittene Griffe kann man ohne weiteres auf einem dünneren Blank wieder aufschieben. Habe sogar so einen zweiten Zwischenblank zur Unterfütterung in demontierten Griffen gefunden.


----------



## fluefiske (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Hecht !

Wenn Du nur den Griff kürzen willst,ist das eine ganz leichte Übung,bei der Du keinen Kork entfernen musst.Markiere Dir die Länge des Griffes und säge mit einer Eisensäge dieses Teil gerade ab.Dann ein Stück Carbon oder sonstwas als Adapter ( vielleicht auch ein Stück Metall zum Ausbalancieren #6 ) in den Blank einkleben.Auf diesen kommt dann die Abschlusskappe.
Andere Möglichkeit : Du markierst genau rundum die Stelle am Kork,wo Du das Cuttermesser ansetzen musst ( Gewünschte Grifflänge minus Innenlänge Kappe ) .Unter Drehen schneidest Du den Kork ein bis auf den Blank.In der Abschlusskappe misst Du,wie weit der Blank eingeschoben werden kann.Diese Länge zeichnest Du Dir von dem Cutterschnitt an und sägst dort ab.Dann kannst Du die paar cm Kork mit dem Messer abpulen bis auf den Blank.Dieses Stück Blank mit Tesakrepp auffüttern,bis die Kappe passt und festkleben.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Alex Schlager (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Rutenbauer,

folgend meine neue Zweihandrute:

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## fluefiske (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Saubere Arbeit Alex #6
Ist das der neue Batson Spey Rod Blank ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Alex Schlager (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Erich,

der Blank ist aus Neuseeland (CTS).

Gruß

Alex


----------



## fluefiske (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Hecht

Säge das hintere Stück direkt am Kork ab und schleife die Sägestelle glatt.Den Blank sägst Du vorsichtig unter Drehen an der Zierwicklung ab.Wiederum sauber gerade schleifen.Diese Stelle und das abgeschnittene Teil treffen sich später und bei exakter Vorgehensweise kann man den Übergang nicht erkennen.Besorge Dir ein Carbonstück ca.20cm,das Du in beide Blankteile einpasst.Könnte auch ein stabiles Aluröhrchen sein.Mit Tesakrepp aufwickeln,bis sich alles satt einpasst.Mit 2-Komponentenkleber einkleben.Am besten erst eine Seite des Adapters einkleben,einen Tag stehen lassen,dann das andere einpassen.Besonders in das abgesägte Stück etwas mehr Kleber,weil der Blank ja hinten etwas dicker ist.Aber bei 12 cm ist das nicht viel.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Du hast recht ist ein erstklassiker Blank aber das hintere Griffstück ist mir viel zu lang und muss deswegen deutlich eingekürzt werden, damit sich auch nen Wobbler mal vernüftig twitchen lässt.


Ich habe auch eine 2,40er, wohlweislich aber als Series1 mit anderem und kürzerem Griff besorgt. Würde ich nicht abschneiden wollen.

Alternative: Man kann auch von vorne arbeiten, also den Leitring runter und den Rollenhalter runternehmen, einen neuen wieder drauftun und Ring anbinden. Kork hinten bleibt erhalten. So einfache vergleichbare NPS-KON kosten gerade mal 3,90EUR, hab heute 2 verbaut. 
Ich fände den "Verlust" des Skeletor-Halters ja als Gewinn, dazu gibt es aber sicher 2 Meinungen.
Der wesentliche Vorteil: Das Verhalten des Blanks andert sich nicht. 10cm hinten abschneiden verändern das Feeling des Handteils schon erheblich.


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Alex,

sehr schöner Aufbau! #6

Bez. der Komponenten haben wir ja den gleichen Geschmack (Struble RH und Fuji CLNAG Leitringe) |rolleyes

Gruß aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> denn die aktion des blanks findet doch oberhalb des rollenhalters statt.


Nicht ganz, das HT spielt schon bis nach unten einiges mit, der straffe Hebel für Kraftausübung wird verringert. KANN schlecht sein, aber auch gut sein.

Noch schlimmer ist aber, daß das Spitzenteil übersteht, nicht mehr die gleiche Länge hat und evtl. die überstehende Spitze leicht ein Unfallopfer wird. |rolleyes



> und die normale series one hat nen kürzes endgriffstück, wie lang ist das denn? vieleicht hätte ich mir doch die bestellen sollen....


Um einiges kürzer, genau weiß ich es im Kopf nicht, bis zum Rollenhalter werden die 35cm aber nicht überschritten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn Du noch tauschen kannst, mach das. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier mal eine Anregung, das etwas zu splitten:

Für die vielfältige Fragerei um die Werkelei :b #4 |znaika: |thinkerg: und Bastelei ein anderer Thread, ich denke das macht inzwischen so richtig Sinn. :m

Rutenbau und Umbau - Basteln par Excellence 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115848


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Doch, hab ich da gekauft, könnte aber auch aus sein. Ist anders geführt, nicht Skeletor. -> ist 31733

Und: gibt im Moment so fast 100 Skeletor und Berkley Threads


----------



## PUCK (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich ein 16er und 17er von einem 18er Fuji Rollenhalter außer dem Innendurchmesser unterscheidet?
Passt auf ein 16er und 17er Modell auch noch eine 4000er Shimano Rolle und kennt jemand den Außendurchmesser der 16er und 17er Rollenhalter am Korkabschluss?

Danke euch!


----------



## irish pike (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

gaaanz leise frage: hat schon mal einer von euch ne telerute gebaut?
ist das möglich?
denn wen du mit dem fahrrad,mofa oder motorrad angeln gehst sind die dinger wirklich praktisch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



irish pike schrieb:


> gaaanz leise frage: hat schon mal einer von euch ne telerute gebaut?
> ist das möglich?
> denn wen du mit dem fahrrad,mofa oder motorrad angeln gehst sind die dinger wirklich praktisch


Gebaut insofern ja: Aus anderen Teleruten, umgebaut, re-kombiniert!  
Früher zu der Zeit als ich nur (ganz laaange) beringte Teles fischte. 

Es macht recht wenig Sinn, da diese eigentlich sehr günstig zu bekommen sind und sich kaum ein professioneller Rutenbauer damit auseinandersetzt. Auch sind die Hülsenringe nicht gerade ein lohnendes Handwerksgebiet.


----------



## hsobolewski (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

PUCK

Wenn der Blank sehr schlank ist Oder allgemein die Optik extrem schlank gehalten wird kannst du einen 17er verwenden. Dort passt die 4000er rein. Besser ist aber für die Kraftübertragung ein 18er.
Der 16er ist nur etwas für kleine Rollen wie beim Felchenfischen , Köderruten usw.


----------



## Alex Schlager (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

das Weihnachtsgeschenk ist noch gerade fertig geworden. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Burkheimer Blank - 9ft. - #5, 3tlg.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## fluefiske (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Alex !

Wieder sehr schön geworden.Burkheimer Blank - noch nie gehört ? 

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Alex Schlager
Das Futteral sieht aber auch sehr nett handgearbeitet aus! #6
Nähst Du die passend selber oder läßt nähen? :q

Ich habe meine eigene "Näherei" für sowas.


----------



## Alex Schlager (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

@Erich
Jede Epoche hat so ihre Vorreiter. Waren es im Bambus-Bereich Namen wie Garrison, Powell oder Ritz oder bei Glasfaserblanks Namen wie Jimmy Green oder Russ Peak ist die beginnende Epoche der Kohleafaserblanks in den 70er Jahren unzertrennlich mit dem Namen Burkheimer verbunden.
Einst war er Chef-Designer von Loomis, hat aber im Laufe der Zeit seine eigenen Taper entwickelt und baut blitzfeine Blanks. 
Google mal unter "burkheimer blanks" und du wirst eine Menge finden.

@fluefiske
Ich bin in erster Linie Rutenbauer und kein Futteral-Näher 
Die bekomme ich so von meinem Händler - keine Ahnung wo er die her hat.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## Hardi (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Alex,
wieder tolle Arbeiten von Dir.

Die CTS 2Handrute sieht wirklich lecker aus.  "Highlander" erinnert mich an die Serie von Bob Meiser auf CTS Blanks. Ist das ein Affinity Plus Blank und in welcher Klasse ist der angegeben?

Die Rute auf dem Burkheimer Blank ist ein Prachtstück. |rolleyes

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alex Schlager (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Hardi,

danke für deinen netten Kommentar zu meinen Ruten.
Ja, den "Highlander"-Blank habe ich direkt von Bob Meiser. Der Blank ist praktisch identisch mit der CTS Affinity Plus.
Die aufgebaute Rute ist 4,10m und hat Schnurklasse 7/8/9.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## FischFan271 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Boardies,

ihr habt es geschafft, mich mit eurem Rutenbau anzustecken. Dafür erst mal VIELEN DANK :q.

Nee Spaß bei Seite, ich habe mir auch überlegt eine Rute selber zu bauen, aber meine Finanziellen Mittel sind als Schüler ziemlich eingeschränkt. Ich Suche einen schönen wenn möglich schwarzen Blank, der eine länge zwischen 2,10 und 2,80 und ein wg zwischen 10- 28 haben sollte. Sollte aus den o.g Gründen nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten.


----------



## peterws (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, endlich kann ich in diesem Thread auch selber posten.

Habe hier schon vor Monaten begeistert mitgelesen und mir über das Forum alles was ich brauchte rausgesucht. 
Ich wollte eine hochwertige Rute für's mittelschwere Gummifischen haben/bauen und bin dann bei einem Harisson VHF Blank gelandet. Nach einem längeren Telefonat mit Herrn Weckesser (Senior) von CMW hatte ich dann auch alle weiteren Komponenten zusammen und der Bau begann.
Zunächst sah es dann in unserer Küche ein ganze Weile so, oder so ähnlich aus (zum Leidwesen meiner Frau).






Kurz vor Weihnachten wurde die Rute dann endlich fertig. Eingefischt habe ich sie gestern beim Bordie-Treffen in Köln am Rhein, leider nur ohne "Drill-Test". Aber fischen tut sie sich wunderbar und auch der Alu-Rollenhalter fasst sich bei nidrigen temperaturen noch gut an.


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Fotos,saubere Arbeit,aber warum dieser Rollenhalter?Oder fischst du im Winter grundsätzlich mit Handschuhen?Die Finger werden festfrieren an dem Teil.Nix für ungut.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Hardi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Peter,
klasse das Du Dich rangewagt hast! #6
Das sieht alles nett aus, saubere Arbeit. Ist das Dein erster Eigenaufbau ? .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## peterws (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ zandertex
Also wenn es zu kalt ist Trage ich auch Handschuhe und der "Kälte-Effekt" des Alu ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm wie oft behauptet wird.
Ich habe mich sehr lange mit der "Rollenhalterfrage" beschäftigt und so 100% das, was ich gerne hätte habe ich nicht gefunden. Was der ALPS aber hat ist eine sehr angenehme Haptik (bei gemäßigten Temperaturen) und er sorgt für einen bombenfesten halt der Rolle und er sieht richtig gut aus (ist für mich auch wichtig). Ich konnte mich nicht davon überzeugen ein (evtl. kantiges) Stück Plastik als Rollenhalter zu verbauen.
Ich habe mir versuchshalber mal einen Holzrollenhalter bestellt, mal schauen wie der sich so macht. Ist leider aber noch nicht da.

@hardi
Ja, mein erster Eigenbau! Und bestimmt nicht der Letzte.


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Peter,

sehr schöner Aufbau! #6

Bez. des Rollenhalters habe ich auch schon nachgedacht ... die Optik ist wirklich schick, aber mich stören die großen Rollenschuhe bzw. deren Kanten. Drückt das nicht in der Hand? Bez. Haltbarkeit sehe ich an einer normalen Spinnrute keine Notwendigkeit für einen Metallrollenhalter - ein standard Fuji-RH genügt völlig und im Gegensatz zu den billigen Nachbauten sind die auch qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben (nix kantiges Plastik ). Sehr schön finde ich auch die Spinnrollenhalter von REC, aber auch bei denen vermute ich Nachteile bez. der Griffigkeit |kopfkrat

Nochmal eine Frage zum Blank ... ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch noch eine schöne GuFi-Rute aufbauen und schwanke zwischen dem von Dir verwendeten Blank und der Version mit 30-75g WG. Welche Ködergrößen und Kopfgewichte fischst Du mit Deiner Rute und wo siehst Du die Grenzen?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage zum Blank ... ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch noch eine schöne GuFi-Rute aufbauen und schwanke zwischen dem von Dir verwendeten Blank und der Version mit 30-75g WG. Welche Ködergrößen und Kopfgewichte fischst Du mit Deiner Rute und wo siehst Du die Grenzen?


Die Antwort findest du wahrscheinlich besser da (mehrfach) 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007


----------



## peterws (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Tisie
zum Blank: 45g (15cm Gufi+Kopf) wirft man ohne Probleme, mehr habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
zum Rollenhalter: Der ALPS liegt samtweich in der Hand, alle Kanten sind sehr stark abgerundet. Eine Twinpower 2500 oder Mitchell 300 passt sehr gut rein, man hat aber auch Platz für deutlich größere Rollen.
Und ich mag einfach kein Stück Plastik in der Hand halten beim Fischen. 
REC werde ich mir mal anschauen, kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Tisie (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Peter!



peterws schrieb:


> zum Blank: 45g (15cm Gufi+Kopf) wirft man ohne Probleme


Das reicht #6 ... muß mal schauen, wo oder bei wem ich hier in der Gegend den ALPS begrappeln kann 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## J-son (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



peterws schrieb:


> [...]
> zum Rollenhalter: Der ALPS liegt samtweich in der Hand, alle Kanten sind sehr stark abgerundet. Eine Twinpower 2500 oder Mitchell 300 passt sehr gut rein, man hat aber auch Platz für deutlich größere Rollen.
> Und ich mag einfach kein Stück Plastik in der Hand halten beim Fischen.[...]



Jo,

und ausserdem hat man den eh bloss beim Auswerfen wirklich in der Hand. Da ich beim Führen des Köders meinen Zeigefinger auf dem Blank ruhen lasse, komme ich ansonsten nicht dem dem ALPS in Berührung, brauche also auch keine dickeren Handschuhe als andere.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## KHof (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Ich hab mal was anderes von der Rutenbaufront!

Bei meiner geliebten Meerforellen-Kev 3 flog der Rollenhalter mit Korkspacer auseinander. Zusätzlich löste sich ein Teil des Korks.
OK, nach 9 Jahren heftiger Benutzung meist an der Küste kann das passieren.
Als ich die restlichen Teile endlich mühsam abgepölkt hatte entdeckte ich diese gezeigte Schadstelle im Blank. Wo die herkommt weiß ich nicht, denke aber, daß ich beim Entfernen das selbst fabriziert habe.
Also was nun?
Kürzen, in die Tonne oder reparieren!

Versuch: Ich hab nun ein Edelstahlgewebe mit 0,25 mm Drahtdurchmesser und 3 mm Masche rundgewickelt und in 3-4 mm Flexcoat eingelassen. Blasenfrei gelang das leider nicht, ich hoffe aber dass dieser Käfig den Blank ausreichend aussteift um den Bruch zu verhindern.

Das Ganze noch mit einem zweiteiligen Duplongriff (Fische ich im Moment gerne!) und ab gehts.
Ist sicher nicht für die Vitrine, aber wie gesagt mal was anderes.

Klaus

Ps: Ich hab glücklicherweise noch eine zweite Gleiche!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Cool! Kev Spin Metalloid Frame Edition! #6

Jetzt steht aber noch der Belastungstest an ...


----------



## fluefiske (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Klaus !

Da gibt es doch eine ganz saubere,sichere,schnelle und billige Lösung.Das Geflecht hilft überhaupt nicht,wenn die Rute dort brechen will,dann tut sie es.Säge genau an der beschädigten Stelle den Blank durch,ein stabiles Adapterstück eingeklebt,Stützwicklung an der Stosskante und lackieren - fertisch.

Gruß Erich


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Erich!

Genau das werde ich tun falls die Rute bricht. Ich denke daß die Verletzung einen geraden Bruch bewirkt. Deswegen kam auch nur der zweiteilige Griff in Frage, damit ich im Falle des Falles dran komme.

Das Gewebe ist allerdings ziemlich steif. Die "Fäden" sind 0,25 mm dicker Stahl mit einem immensen E-Modul (>150000 N/qmm). Da sie parallel zum Blank in die Stauchungs- und Streckzone gelegt sind und deswegen die Bewegung dort einschränken mach ich mir Hoffnungen. 
Inzwischen ist auch die zweite Lackschicht drauf und das Gewebe ist vollständig eingebettet. Risiko daran ist ob die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Komponenten Gewebe und Blank kraftschlüssig ist. Drück die Daumen.

Diese Rute hat schon Unmengen von Fischen an Land befördert und ist mir ans Herz gewachsen. Für eine Andere würde ich den Aufwand nicht treiben.

Klaus


----------



## fluefiske (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Klaus !

Da hast Du Dir viel Mühe gemacht,aber für eine liebgewonnene Rute tut man das.Es könnte auch sein (auf dem Bild nicht gut zu erkennen ),daß die Beschädigung doch nicht so tief ist und die Rute auch ohne Spezialbehandlung gehalten hätte,denn das Material hält schon sehr viel aus.

Daumendrück  Erich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@KHof und Fluefiske,

Habe auch gute Hoffnung, dass die "Geschichte" so wie jetzt hält, schliesslich sind gerade die Sportex-*Kev*-Blanks sehr robust und "kränkeln" nicht so schnell wie viele andere hochmodulierte "Rennpferde". Kann den Aufwand gut nachvollziehen, würde ich für meine beiden KEV-Ruten von Sportex auch machen.
Ich drücke alle Daumen!

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Tisie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Klaus,

ich vermute auch, daß Deine Rute halten wird, aber ob das Stahlgeflecht im Zweifel so viel bringt?!|kopfkrat



KHof schrieb:


> Risiko daran ist ob die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Komponenten Gewebe und Blank kraftschlüssig ist.


Daran zweifel ich auch. War das Stahlgeflecht denn schon eine "Hülse" in passendem Durchmesser oder hast Du die selbst zusammengebogen? Wie hast Du die Stoßkanten miteinander verbunden?

Zwei andere Alternativen wären ...

1) eine Hülse aus einem Blankstück sägen, das einen zu Deiner Rute passenden Innendurchmesser und Verjüngung hat ... Blank anschleifen und die Hülse mit Epoxy (z.B. UHU) aufkleben.

2) Du kaufst Dir im Modellbauladen GFK-Matte und das passende Epoxy dazu ... Blank wieder anschleifen, Matte mit Epoxy einkleistern und je nach Stärke der Matte ein paar Wicklungen um den Blank machen. Zum Glätten Frischhaltefolie drüberwickeln ... das ist auch eine stabile Geschichte.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für alle Daumen!

@ Tiesi:

Das mit der Hülse hab ich auch überlegt. Die müsste aber 35 cm lang sein und da hab ich nix. Problem stellt auch der Kleber dar. Bei einer so langen Hülse besteht die Gefahr daß man den abstreift und ausgerechnet da wo er gebraucht würde ist keiner mehr da. Außen montierte Hülsen sind sicher auch eine sehr gute Möglichkeit - leider hatte die einzigen Teile aus meinem Vorrat eine nur geringe Wandstärke und würden deswegen kaum eine Versteifung ergeben.

Das Stahlgewebe ist keine Hülse. Der Überlappungspunkt liegt rechtwinklig zum Schaden, also dort wo theoretisch keine Verstärkung gebraucht wird.

Passt übrigens auf mit Epoxidharz. Dieses Zeug ist UV-empfindlich und recht starr. Ohne Überlackung vergilbt es und wird anschließend spröde. UV-Absorber wirken auch nicht unbegrenzt.
Flexcoat wird zwar der Einfachheit zuliebe ewig als Epoxy bezeichnet - ist aber keins sondern ein 2-komponentiges Acrylharz.


----------



## Tisie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Klaus,



KHof schrieb:


> Das mit der Hülse hab ich auch überlegt. Die müsste aber 35 cm lang sein ...


warum müßte die so lang sein?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## KHof (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gilt nur bei Innenmontage!
Hab ich mich etwas verdrückt ausgequert...
Eine kurze Hülse lässt sich schlecht so tief im Inneren der Rute sicher fixieren da man die von außen schlecht händeln kann.

Außenhülsen müssen das natürlich nicht!!!

Klaus


----------



## Tisie (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Alles klar, Klaus |thinkerg: ... innen = Zapfen, außen = Hülse 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Boardies,

Nachdem hier 3 Wochen keine Bewegung mehr war #u,muss ich mal mein neuestes "Machwerk" vorstellen.
Wie ich schon mal früher angedeutet, hatte habe ich mir 2 Blanks von Tusk (Tusk Seaspin) organisiert. Den ersten habe ich jetzt fertig. Der Blank ist 2,40 m lang hat ein WG von 60-120 g und ist *4-teilig! *Ich muss gestehen ich war skeptisch wg. der 4 Teile aber nachdem ich das Teil bei 3-2-1...meins für nur 50 Euronen "geschossen" hatte, wurde ich positiv überrascht! Das angebene WG ist echt (verträgt sogar etwas mehr) und der Blank ist sehr schnell und steif ohne dabei leblos zu wirken. Superschweres Spinnfischen,leichtes Pilken und Bootsfischen sollten damit kein Problem sein...und das bei einer Tranportlänge von nur 67 cm! Ein Superteil für Flugreisen!!
Für die Ausstattung hatte ich mal wieder eine spezielle Idee-ich wollte möglichst alles in blau.
Also habe ich mir von tk-Rutenbau (Ebay-Shop) ein Set bestehend aus blauem ALPS-Rollenhalter, blauer Alu-Gummi-Endkappe und sogar blauem Hakenhalter bestellt. Dazu bestellte ich eine 5+1 Beringung (30-12 mm) der Zirkonium-Ringe mit blauer Einlage von CMW. Die Unterwicklung der Ringe ist Gudebrod Metallic 9050 (Electric Bue) Stärke A, die eigentliche Ringfusswicklung ist Gudebrod Electra Metallic 9245 (Royal Blue) Stärke D.
Da der ALPS-Rollenhalter ebene gerade Flächen hat, habe ich mir sowohl meinen Namen als auch den Namen der Rute (Blue 4ce, sprich Blue Force) auf den Rollenhalter gravieren lassen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Tisie (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo MeeFo-Schreck,

sehr schöner Aufbau und harmonische Farbabstimmung #6 ... hast Du die Stufe im Kork des Handteils absichtlich drin gelassen? Ich hätte wahrscheinlich mehr und kleinere Ringe verwendet (Option Multirolle), aber das ist Geschmackssache. Wirklich feine Rute!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Den Blank hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber das WG ist mir einfach zu fett :g


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Tisie

Die Stufe sieht auf dem Foto gewaltiger aus als sie tatsächlich ist. Der untere Teil des Korks ist 26 mm dick, der längere Teil nur 22 mm. Den Übergang habe ich vorsichtig schräg geschliffen, so dass ein fliessender Übergang entsteht. Auf dem Foto sieht das nur "stufiger" wg. der geringen Auflösung aus. Mit der "Multi-Option" bei der Beringung hatte ich auch gedanklich gespielt aber mich dann doch für die Stationär-Beringung entschieden...vielleicht kaufe ich den Blank nochmal und baue ich sie mir später dann in Multi-beringung.... 
Aber erst einmal werde ich den anderen Tusk-Seaspin-Blank fertig bauen, habe aktuell einen in 2,70 m, 60-120 g allerdings in 2-teilig auf der Wickelbank.
Ansonsten vielen Dank für das Lob!|stolz: 
Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## fluefiske (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Axel !
Wenn man zum Viernheimer blaublütigen Hochadel zählt,kommt man zwangsläufig auf dieses Design :q .
Ich habe die Tuskblanks auch bemerkt und im Hinterkopf abgespeichert.Mich hatte der Blank in 2.75m,60-120g interessiert.Das WG-Spektrum soll von 15-140g reichen.Die Versuchung ist immer groß,aber manchmal muß man auch hart bleiben.
Gute Arbeit und eigenwilliges Design.Viel Spaß mit Deiner Tusk.
Was sind die Daten für den anderen Blank ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@fluefiske

Wow, jetzt gehöre ich schon zum Hochadel|muahah:.

Die 15-140 g WG sehe ich durchaus als realistisch an.
Der andere Tusk-Blank ist 9 Fuss (275 cm) lang, hat auch angegebene 60-120 g WG, ist allerdings 2-Teilig. Er ist für einen Blank dieser WG-Klasse sehr schlank (Handteil unten 15,2 mm) und wirkt nicht ganz so hart wie die 4-teilige 2,40-Version, ist allerdings immer noch straff genug um große Gummis und Wobbler bedenkenlos zu "feuern" und optimal zu führen.
Wenn sie fertig ist werde ich Sie hier auch vorstellen.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Moin!

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Glückwunsch!
Mein erster Selbstbau auch auf Basis eines Tusk Blanks ist auch gerade fertig geworden und wird hier vorgestellt sobald ich Bilder von @The Beach habe.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sooo,

jetzt bin ich an der Reihe.
Hab mich inspirieren lassen und mir einfach selber mal eine Rute gebaut.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht und viel, viel Zeit gekostet und natürlich Nerven.
Aber es hat sich gelohnt!
Das Schleifen des Kork´s und das anpassen mit dem Rollenhalter ging relativ zügig, als ich dann mal die richtige Drehzahl der Bohrmaschine raus hatte.
Auf das Ende habe ich ein Stück "Rubberkork" aufgeklebt.(per Hand kleiner und wieder rund geschliffen!)
Der Rollenhalter ist von mudhole in der Größe 16 (-super schlank-)
Die Ringe sind Fuji Alconite (25,16,10,8,7 Fly,6Fly,+ Spitzenring)
.....und der Blank ist von ST.Croix,...ein 2008er Avid ML6,6 -3/8 Oz 4-10.

Den Kork habe ich anschliessend noch mit Corkseal bestrichen, deswegen ist er so dunkel. passt und fühlt sich gut an.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht fertig. Die kommende Woche muss noch lackiert werden und dann geht´s ab ans Wasser.

Marcel|wavey:

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img211.*ih.us/img211/3076/47593369hz8.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img256.*ih.us/img256/64/75844501wv2.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img352.*ih.us/img352/6577/003ea4.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img352.*ih.us/img352/7729/004bv5.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img256.*ih.us/img256/4466/007ki4.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img352.*ih.us/img352/4849/008ce1.jpg[/URL]


----------



## marlin2304 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Doctor,
Kompliment, selten so ein schönes Handteil gesehen.
Super Rollenhalter!!!


----------



## hlat (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hi,

...dann möchte ich auch mal mein Erstlingswerk vorstellen!

Blank: Batson IST1025F, 8'6" mit 3/8-1oz., mod-fast
Beringung: Fuji SIC 9+1 nach dem New Guide Concept
Gewicht: 160g
Gewühl: unbeschreiblich 

gruß
hlat


----------



## DozeyDragoN (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Patrik, nun hat Dich der Virus ja richtig gepackt ... *g*

DD


----------



## hlat (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

man muss ja zeigen was man hat 
klar hats mich gepackt, ist ja auch ne feine sache!


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo hlat,

feines Rütchen #6 ... welche Köder fischst Du denn damit?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## hlat (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hi,

hauptsächlich gummis bis 50g. lassen sich trotz des schlanken blanks sehr gut führen.


----------



## Tisie (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



hlat schrieb:


> hauptsächlich gummis bis 50g. lassen sich trotz des schlanken blanks sehr gut führen.


So schwer? Traut man dem filigranen Blank auf den ersten Blick gar nicht zu. Auf Zander im Fluß?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## hlat (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ja, das war auch mein erster eindruck, aber das ding hat ordentlich power! 
auf zander und hecht im strelasund.


----------



## Tisie (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wo hast Du den Blank denn gekauft? Bei CMW?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## hlat (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

richtig! nachdem die die preise gesenkt hatten wars da am günstigsten. an sonsten ist dieter weiler noch ne gute adresse. import aus den staaten war leider zu teuer, der blank kostet da aber nur die hälfte.


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



hlat schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ...dann möchte ich auch mal mein Erstlingswerk vorstellen!
> 
> ...



Schreib mal was zu dem Rollenhalter/Griff gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Schönes "Erstlingswerk"!


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



hlat schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hauptsächlich gummis bis 50g. lassen sich trotz des schlanken blanks sehr gut führen.



Das ist aber mal das doppelte der oberen WG-Angabe!!!


----------



## hlat (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Rollenhalter ist ein schwarzlackierter Fuji-IPS mit angepasstem EVA. Den Foregrip schraubt man einfach drauf. Im Anhang ist noch mal ein besseres Bild.

Du hast recht, ist zwar das doppelte an WG aber die amerikanischen Lureweight-Angaben entsprechen ja auch nicht den deutschen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre war es so das die Amis da das tatsächliche Gewicht des Köders nehmen, während die Deutschen da in ihre Angaben noch den im Wasser erzeugten Wiederstand einbeziehen. Wie es genau war weiß ich leider nicht mehr, das könnte jemand anders bestimmt besser erklären 
Jedenfalls kommt so ein höheres Wurfgewicht zustande und die größeren Köder lassen sich problemlos werfen und führen.


----------



## peterws (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe die Bauteile für so einen Halter/Griff auch noch hier rumliegen, aber noch nicht verbaut. Hast Du den Halter in Hochglanz-Schwarz bekommen oder hast Du selbst lackiert?


----------



## hlat (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hab ihn so bestellt. lackieren ist mir dann doch zu heikel bei den vielen unebenheiten!


----------



## megger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wo bekommt man den Rollenhalter denn mit Duplon? Hab die bis jetzt nur mit Kork gefunden. Hast Du den Duplon an der Drehbank geformt?



Bis denne


Megger


----------



## hlat (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

nein, den kann man so fertig in japan bestellen 
wenn du ne adresse brauchst schick mir ne pn!


----------



## megger (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Matagi?


----------



## hlat (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

jo, genau da!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der neue Katalog wird wohl auch dafür sorgen, dass viel Geld ins Land der aufgehenden Sonne fließt *ggg*

DD


----------



## Alex Schlager (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

neben Fliegenruten baue ich auch gerne Spinnruten. Hier eine Rute für die Küstenfischerei mit kleinem Packmaß:





















Aus Bindegarn eingelegte Fäden, um die Rute genau in der Flucht ausrichten zu können.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## gismowolf (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus Alex!
Saubere Arbeit!!Bis zu welchem Gewicht kannst Du damit Pilker werfen?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ok1 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

#rsaubere Arbeit, feine Rute.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönes Ding #6
Ich habe noch nie gesehen, daß ein Teil vom Korkgriff auf dem zweiten Teil sitzt. Ist bestimmt ne ganz schöne Fummelei, bis man das passig hat|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Alex!

Das sieht ja nach einer Traumrute für den Transport-geplagten Spinnangler aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, superfeiner und dezenter Aufbau. Der Tarierstrich macht bei den vielen Steckungen natürlich besonderts Sinn #6 :q.

Die Ermittlung von Overlap/Spine etc. dürfte bei den kurzen Segmenten wahrscheinlich unbedeutend sein , oder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Alex, tolles Teil!

CTS-Spinnblanks? Wo bekommst du die her? Gerne PN.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Uli, schau mal bei ihm auf die Seite, Homepage.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das weiß ich doch 

Die Spinnblanks sind echt heiß. Aber so nun garnichts für dich.


----------



## Alex Schlager (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus Wolfgang,

die Rute ist nicht für die Pilkfischerei gedacht, sondern für die Jagd auf Meerforellen - das Wurfgewicht liegt so bei ca. 35 gr.

Fährst du heuer wieder nach Norwegen?

@Breamhunter

Mit der Fummelei hast du recht, es hat mich einige graue Haare gekostet, bis alles perfekt gepasst hat.

@AngelDet

Danke für die Blumen, ist wirklich ein super Stecken.
Ausnahmsweise habe ich für diese Rute den Overlap bestimmt ;-).
Ich hoffe, ich werde beim Werfen den Unterschied merken ;-).

@sundvogel

Wie alles von CTS kommen die Blanks aus Neuseeland. In diesem Fall ist es eine Sonderanfertigung, weil ein 6teiliger Blank nicht unbedingt Standard ist.
Die Burschen sind sehr hilfsbereit und würden mir auch einen 8teiligen Blank anfertigen, aber ich meine mal das 6teilig genug ist. Ist somit für den Rucksackangler wie geschaffen.
Wenn du mehr Infos brauchst, schick mir einfach eine PN.

Gruß aus Österreich.

Alex


----------



## gismowolf (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus Alex!
Heuer ist für uns in NORGE leider kein Termin mehr frei!!
Wir sollten vorher noch Martin`s Haus in Erlau bei Schwanenstadt fertigmachen!
Da wird`s eng mit freien Terminen.
Dein Spinnruteneigenbau mit WG 35g wär doch ideal zum Werfen für meine Entenschnabelwobbler!!Damit fang ich sehr viele Pollacks bis 7 kg über den Unterwasserfelsen zwischen den Schären rund um Hitra und Smölä.Kennst Du die überhaupt schon??Ich stell Dir hier mal ein paar fotos rein,obwohl der Thread nicht der Richtige ist.Ab und zu häng ich im Abstand von ca.30 cm noch eine schwarz-rote Meeresfliege vor.Diese Kombination ist extrem fängig.Auf Smöla hab ich in den Straumen zwischen den Schären auch schon Mefos gefangen!!


----------



## the doctor (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Alex:

schöne Arbeit, deine Aufbauten gefallen mir!#6


habe sie heute nochmal abgelichtet.
letzte Woche habe ich die Rute lackiert.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ans Wasser:k

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img295.*ih.us/img295/7687/rutehy4.jpg[/URL]

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Mike85 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo! 
Da hier ja einige Rutenbauer vertreten sind wollte ich mal nachfragen ob mir jemand meine Ron Thompson Monterra Jerk Piketime Limited Edition umbauen kann.... 

es soll lediglich aus dem Korkgriff ein 2-Teiliger Duplon Griff gemacht werden.Es soll eine goldfarbene Abschlusskappe drauf. Da kommt nämlich ne Calcutta Conquest dran. Als kleines Extra wäre vielleicht noch das man den Schriftzug auf der Rute durch chinesische Zeichen in gold ersetzt.Quasi das hintere drittel neu lackiert. Wäre das möglich??


----------



## peterws (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Alles was du an Technik und Werkzeug für Deinen Griffumbau benötigst findest Du in diesem Thread niedergeschrieben, das benötigte Griffmaterial belommst Du beim Rutenbauzubehörfachversand. Mach es doch einfach selber, macht 'ne Menge Spass und danach ist es halt wirklich "Marke Eigenbau".

Diesem Umbau von jemanden machen zu lassen, den Du bezahlen musst, lohnt sich finanziell denke ich nicht.

Möglich ist das natürlich, alles eine frage der Zeit oder des Geldes.


----------



## Mike85 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für Deine Tipps aber es wäre schön wenn mich da dann jemand unterstützen könnte.Kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus und würds lieber machen lassen.Denke mal da kann ich mir wohl eher ne neue Rute kaufen als das sich dann der Umbau lohnt oder??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nö, schau doch mal in anderen Threads, z.B. der Aufwertung der ansonsten beliebten Skeletor - der RH ist aber shai.sse sobald er irgendwie für jemanden nicht genau paßt und muß ersetzt werden. Rechne mal in Größen von 30 bis 50 EUR.


----------



## Mike85 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was ist RH?? Find so nix großartiges...hast mal nen Link?? 

Kann dat nicht jemand für mich machen?? Möchte doch lediglich die Griffe so haben...






Nur Anstatt rote Ringe dann goldene mit ner goldenen Abschlusskappe. Ich schick dann vorher die Rute zu,ihr macht ne Preisauflistung vorher mit mir aus und dann könnt Ihr da ein bissl basteln.Möchte bei mir nix kaputt machen und weiß auch nicht genau was ich da alles für bestellen muss und so. Bezahl das auch alles kein Problem.Das ist es mir wert.


----------



## ok1 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Was ist RH?? Find so nix großartiges...hast mal nen Link??
> 
> Kann dat nicht jemand für mich machen?? Möchte doch lediglich die Griffe so haben...



RH=Rollenhalter

Und solche eine Arbeit ist so einfach nun auch wieder nicht, erst Recht nicht für ungeübte Hände. Weiss ja auch keiner was unter dem Kork zum Vorschein kommt uswusf. Ein Profi wird den echten Arbeitsaufwand kaum berechnen können. Und wahrscheinlich macht das dein meisten auch kein Spass.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## habitealemagne (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, echt schöner Thread. Bin auf den Geschmack gekommen. Hab mir in den letzten zwei Wochen eine Bindebank gezimmert und nun mit meinem Erstlingswerk begonnen. Ich hab da so ein paar ältere Ringe angebaut. Das hat wirklich gleich gut gefunzt. Dummerweise fehlen mir jetzt drei Ringe der verbauten Art. Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch diese drei? Ich denke Sport@x hat diese Ringe bis vor einiger Zeit verbaut, so mit dreieckigen Einlagen. Also bitte , wer drei der gesuchten Ringe in den Größen   12,0  ;  10,0 (Außendurchmesser) und einen 30ger oder  2x 10,0 und einen 30ger entbehren kann, bitte bei mir melden. Danke.


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi wollte euch mal meine erste selbst gebaute Rute vortellen!
Hier ein paar Bilder!

Zudem habe ich noch eine Frage an die erfahrenen unter uns! Und zwar habe ich festgestellt, dass sich der Lack an den Übergängen zwischen Bindung und Blank gelöst hat und Luft darunter gellangt ist! Siehe Bild mit rotem Kreis! Was kann ich dagegen tun? Muss ich die Rute neu lackieren? Was für einen Fehler habe ich gemacht? Jetzt habe ich angst das sich der Lack weiter löst. 

Gruß


----------



## derextremexxl (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus

@Mike 85 - hast du deine Rute schon umgebaut bzw. umbauen lassen? Es ist nicht sehr schwer es selbst zu machen. Können dir ja gerne dabei weiterhelfen. 

@habitealemagne - hast dir aber eine schöne Wickelbank für den Anfang gebaut. Nach dem Motto: Wenn schon denn schon! Wirst sicher noch einige schöne Exemplare aufbauen


----------



## habitealemagne (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

JO,|stolz:
@derextremexxl - danke für die Blumen, das bauen der Bank hatte auch was. Nach dem ersten Test gibt es direkt noch Kleinigkeiten zu verbessern. Morgen test ich mal Kreuzwicklung, hab da grad am Spulenbaum so mit Gegengewichten experimentiert, wegen dem hin und her und der gleichmäßigen Spannung. Wenn`s wird stell ich paar Bilder rein.
ciao


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@derextremexxl

Hi Alex! #h

Jetze muß man aber immer genau überlegen wo man gerade ist ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Hallo, echt schöner Thread. Bin auf den Geschmack gekommen. Hab mir in den letzten zwei Wochen eine Bindebank gezimmert und nun mit meinem Erstlingswerk begonnen.


Die Bindebank sieht ja schon mal klasse aus! #6

Ich muß mal nachschauen wg. der Ringe, ob da was zu passen tät.


----------



## habitealemagne (1. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, 
@AngelDet , danke fürs Lob. Wegen der Ringe wurde mir schon geholfen, trot dem vielen Dank.|rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Harrison VT-Spin 9` ft 30-75 gr.

morgen wird lackiert  eigentlich schade ... schon wieder fast fertig.

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/3786/bild0004bur7.jpg


http://img245.*ih.us/img245/1788/bild0005bzl5.jpg


http://img395.*ih.us/img395/1567/bild0006btx4.jpg



Slotti
http://*ih.us%5D%5Bimg=http://img360.*ih.us/img360/1363/bild0005gt9.jpg%5D%5B/url%5D


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Glückwunsch sieht sehr sauber und schick aus.

Naja! Nach dem Bauen ist vor dem Bauen!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Slotti (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Pauly |wavey:


wer weiß vielleicht wirds ja ne Tusk


----------



## hsobolewski (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sh4RaS
Ich Tipe bei deinem Fehler auf : 
1 Möglichkeit das der Blank mit Politur bearbeitet war. Ist ein Teufelszeug für den Lack.
2 Möglichkeit. Du hast dort Fett oder ähnliches dran bekommen.

Um dies weg zu bekommen hast du entweder die Möglichteit mit einem scharfen und stabilen Katermesser den Lack weg zu schneiden und dann noch einmal sauber drüber zu lackieren. Ist aber nich ungefährlich für den Blank.
Ich persönlicher bevorzuge die Wicklung nochmal neu zu machen. Aber bevor du noch mal Wickelst alles sauber mit tech. Alkohol abzuwischen.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Slotti

Wenns von der Anwendung passt sicher keine schlechte Wahl.
Ne VT übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## flori66 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



hsobolewski schrieb:


> Katermesser




Was soll das denn bitte sein?;+#c

Du meinst sicherlich ein Cuttermesser |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moinsen Slotti,

deine Bank sieht ja hoch spannend aus. Vielleicht stellste mal ein paar pics rein und schickst mir einen Bauplan.

Wäre großartig. Als Grobmotoriker bin ich auf direkte Hilfe angewiesen...


----------



## Slotti (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ach was so schwer ist das alles gar nicht.

Muß aber sagen das nachdem ich die erste Rute "Oldschool" mit Schuhkarton und Telefonbuch gebaut habe , die Wickelbank dann doch eine immense Arbeitserleichterung ist.

Die Bank ist made by Onkel  Ich hab ihm ne Rute gebaut und er hat mich bei der Wickelbank unterstützt. Den groben Entwurf kommt aber von mir, ist recht simpel gehalten und funktioniert auch, wobei 1-2 Dinge würd ich dann doch noch ändern.

Schicke dir heute abend per PN ein paar Fotos sowie ein paar Tips was ich anders machen würde.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Slotti!

Das ist echt toll. Ich habe nachwievor mächtig Manschetten davor. Deine Konstruktion besticht nach dem was ich so sehen konnte durch Schlichtheit und Funktionalität...

Danke Uli


----------



## hsobolewski (10. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

flori66
Natürlich kann man auch ein Cuttermesser hernehmen #t

Hast ja Recht|wavey:


----------



## Shore Jigging Diaries (13. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

danke für deine Antwort, ist warscheinlich Fett gewesen...
Ich warte mal ab, wie sich die Stellen verhalten und binde dann neu...

Gruß Sh4RaS


----------



## megger (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab auch mal ne kleine Spinnrute zusammengeschustert. St. Croix SCII Blank, American Tackle Ringe, Fuji DPS 17,...


----------



## peterws (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick schick!
Du schreibst "kleine Spinnrute". WG? Länge? 
Ich frage, weil der Griff recht lang aussieht für eine wirklich Kleine.
Warum hast Du solch einen dicken graden Vordergriffkork verwendet?

Sieht aber sehr gelungen aus, vor allem der 2-teilige Griff, die silberne Abschlusskappe macht's edel.


----------



## megger (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Also Länge 1,80m, Wg. 1/4-5/8 oz., fast action.

Griff ist bis zum Rollenhalter 20 cm lang. War mir mit montierter rolle am angenehmsten von der länge her. Und den Vordergriff habe ich so lang gewählt, weil ich meinen Zeigefinger gern dort ablege. Wollte den auch erst kürzen, aber nach langem überlegen und probieren mit montierter Rolle hab ich es lieber so gelassen. Ist auch nicht so dick wie es scheint. Der Griff ist durchgehend 25 mm stark.


Petri 

megger


----------



## DozeyDragoN (17. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi!

@megger: Gefällt mir Dein Aufbau!

Habe auch mal wieder ein wenig zusammengeschraubt, leider sind die Bilder nicht so dolle ...

Grüße!
DD


----------



## megger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Diese Rollenhalter aus Fernost sind der Hammer. Immer wieder schön! Saubere Arbeit!


Petri


Megger


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Megger & Dozey Draggon

Schick, schick.

Feine Arbeit.
Ich habe den Eindruck, das man beim Bauen schnell dazu kommt, die kleinste Lücke bzw. unbesetzte Nische im Rutenpark besetzen zu wollen um eine Rechtfertigung fürs Bauen zu haben. Zumindest ist das bei mir so.
Macht einfach zuviel Spass!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## megger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Macht ja auch Spaß, gerade im Winter, wenn man gerade nicgt zum Angeln kommt. Freu mich auch schon, die Rute zu testen.


Petri

Megger


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Getestet wird in der Schonzeit zur Not mit Köder ohne Haken.
Wenn das mein Lieblings-Fischereiaufseher sieht, fängt der an zu Gröhlen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Slotti (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Megger & DozeyDragon

saubere Arbeit , schöne Ruten !!

DozeyDragon sind das Harrison Blanks? zumindest der rote sieht aus wie VT oder Interceptor.


----------



## heinzrch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

mein Sportex Rutenbauprojekt (gelber Glasblank) schreitet voran, z.Zt. bau ich das Wickelbrett. Dazu hätte ich ne Frage zu den Fadenspannern:
Ich hab ne 5er Schraube, 30er Beilagscheiben, oben ne Flügelmutter und als Bremsbelag so Filzscheiben (für untern Sessel...) vom Baumarkt. Damit das Garn nicht am Gewinde scheuert, mach ich noch ne Hülse dazwischen (Messingrohr), ne Druckfeder hab ich auch gefunden. Frage: geht das so ? Gehen alle Fäden (für mehrfarbige Wicklungen)  durch einen Fadenspanner oder baut man da besser zwei Stück ans Wickelbrett ? Die Schraubösen (Fadenumlenkung) wollte ich so im 2cm Raster in der Brettmitte anbringen (6 Ösen), da mir ein verstellbares Ösenbrettchen zu aufwendig ist.
Abschließend noch ne Frage zur Griff-/Endkappenmontage: ist das unterwickeln mit Klebeband Stand der  Technik oder gibts da vieleicht alternative (bessere) Lösungen ?
Macht es z.B. Sinn, einen Spacer zwischen Rutenblank und Rollenhalter aus Holz zu drehen ?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> ... DozeyDragon sind das Harrison Blanks? zumindest der rote sieht aus wie VT oder Interceptor.



Hi,

ne, der bräunliche ist eigentlich ein PacBay Tradition und der andere ein Tusk *g*
Nischenbesetzung eigentlich nicht, eher so, dass es zunächst mir gefällt, obwohl das Design der Tusk ein Kundenwunsch war ...

DD


----------



## megger (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und hier noch mein Versuch einer Karpfenrute. Soll aber vorwiegend zum Ansitz mit dem Köderfisch auf Hecht eingesetzt werden.

Sportex-Blank 12', 3lbs., 8+1 SIC-Beringung. Ist eigentlich auch nen Versuch gewesen mit Unterwicklung zu arbeiten.

Petri


Megger


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hübscher "Versuch" #r!

Ist das der Sportex FBC-Blank?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## megger (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann ich gar nicht sagen. Hab ich mal günstig auf ebay geschossen (30€), als b-ware wegen der Farbe. Schimmert schön braun bis grünlich. Mir gefällts, gerade in Verbindung mit den Korkgriffen. Den Aufdruck auf dem Blank habe ich natürlich mit dem Griff überklebt, bevor ich herausgefunden habe, dass man bei Ockert nachfragen kann um welches Modell es sich handelt. Aber Sportex ist es.


Petri


Megger


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hatte wg. dem bräunlichen Ton auf FBC getippt.
Is'allerdings auch egal, die Sportex-Karpfen-Blanks taugen allesamt was und sind robust! Habe da auch schon mehrere Blanks verarbeitet.

Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nett auch die klassische Ringanordnung wie bei den brittischen Raubfisch-Ansitzruten!

Grüße, DD


----------



## Fangnix (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, nach langer doch recht langer Bauzeit kann ich euch nun meinen ersten Eigenbau vorstellen. Es ist eine Fliegenrute. Aufgebaut auf einen Pacific Bay Tradition II Blank in 7'6'' und # 4. Ringe sind auch von PacBay, Bindegarn is Gudebrod Stärke A in schwarz (wollte estmal schauen, ob ich das mit dem Ringbinden überhaut hinbekomme, bevor ich mich an sowas wie Zierwicklungen wage). Den Griff hab ich aus Vollkorkstücken selber gedreht, ebenso ist der Rollenhalter auf der Drehbank entstanden. Danke hier an Bondex, ich selber hätt den sicher nie so sauber hinbekommen:m.
Die Schubringe sind ebenfalls in Eigenproduktion entstanden, ich hab einfach Stücke aus einem Metallrohr ausgesägt und entgratet. Den beweglichen Ring hab ich dann mit einem Korküberzug versehen.
Der Fighting Butt ist schraubbar.
Hier ein paar Bilder von dem Arbeitsprozess:





Und so sieht das Gute Stück dann fertig aus:





Grüße


----------



## Breamhunter (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dein erster Eigenbau|kopfkrat Verars...en kann ich mich auch alleine|supergri.

Ne im Ernst. Sieht super aus. Der Rollenhalter ist ja mal richtig geil. Respekt#6

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten. Warum wird bei der Ringwicklung auf dem Blank begonnen, und zum Ring hingebunden?


----------



## zandertex (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weil der Faden spätestens beim Ringfuss nicht mehr zu halten ist,und die Wicklungen vom Ringfuss rutschen. Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja schöne Rute Florian! Wie wirft sich das Teil denn jetzt wo der Griff dran ist? Oder hast immer noch keine Schnur dafür?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

#r ihr beiden. mit dem Rollenhalter habt ihr ja ein richtig individuelles Schmuckstück hinbekommen, und das @first. Ich sehe schon, Bondex wird hier öfter zu finden sein. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



megger schrieb:


> Und hier noch mein Versuch einer Karpfenrute. Soll aber vorwiegend zum Ansitz mit dem Köderfisch auf Hecht eingesetzt werden.


@megger, klasse Ding, einfach und schnörkellos, schön griffiger Parallelkork, das hat doch was anderes als diese vielen unseligen Spitztüten, wenn man mal wirklich damit arbeiten will! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Sportex Rutenbauprojekt (gelber Glasblank) schreitet voran,


Du weißt, daß das Ding inzwischen wirklich Kult ist  (ne Plechpeitsche ist nix dagegen).
Streng Dich an! #6



> Ich hab ne 5er Schraube, 30er Beilagscheiben, oben ne Flügelmutter und als Bremsbelag so Filzscheiben (für untern Sessel...) vom Baumarkt. Damit das Garn nicht am Gewinde scheuert, mach ich noch ne Hülse dazwischen (Messingrohr), ne Druckfeder hab ich auch gefunden. Frage: geht das so ? Gehen alle Fäden (für mehrfarbige Wicklungen)  durch einen Fadenspanner oder baut man da besser zwei Stück ans Wickelbrett ? Die Schraubösen (Fadenumlenkung) wollte ich so im 2cm Raster in der Brettmitte anbringen (6 Ösen), da mir ein verstellbares Ösenbrettchen zu aufwendig ist.


Alles was möglichst gleichförmig bremst und das Garn nicht anscheuert geht. Ich hab einmal Druckfedern auf 5mm Schlossbolzen direkt auf die kleinen Norm-Garnspulen und ein andermal nehm ich ne Nähmaschine, die kann das weitaus am besten.
Und jedes Garnröllchen durch einen eigenen, wenn Du parallel arbeiten willst.



> Abschließend noch ne Frage zur Griff-/Endkappenmontage: ist das unterwickeln mit Klebeband Stand der  Technik oder gibts da vieleicht alternative (bessere) Lösungen ?


Das ist schon gut, vor allem willst Du es ja auch mal wieder abbekommen falls Reparatur oder Umbau ansteht. 



> Macht es z.B. Sinn, einen Spacer zwischen Rutenblank und Rollenhalter aus Holz zu drehen ?


Eigentlich nicht, vor allem muß das ja recht dünnwandig werden. 
Dafür gibts extra Formschaumstücke (v. FlexCoat z.B.), oder man unterwickelt komplett mit Malertape, oder den Schaumkleber dazu. Damit sind viele zufrieden, und wenn man nicht gerade ein Stachelritter-Supersensibelchen bauen will, reicht das auch gut.


----------



## Fangnix (23. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dein erster Eigenbau|kopfkrat Verars...en kann ich mich auch alleine|supergri.
> 
> Ne im Ernst. Sieht super aus. Der Rollenhalter ist ja mal richtig geil. Respekt#6






			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> #r ihr beiden. mit dem Rollenhalter habt ihr ja ein richtig individuelles Schmuckstück hinbekommen, und das @first. Ich sehe schon, Bondex wird hier öfter zu finden sein. :q



Danke ihr beiden. Der Rollenhalter war auch nicht leicht und zuerst dachte ich auch, wir müssten den nochmal drehen. War aber am Ende doch noch zu retten.

@Bondex
nee, Schnur hab ich immer noch nicht. Keine Ahnung, wann ich mir die kaufe, aber auf jeden Fall nicht mehr im März.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mefo-Flitsche


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mefo-Flitsche


 

Bist du breit?:m


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nö langsam.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tactilus Plus


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Noch mal als kleine Anmerkung:

Dies sind meine ersten beiden selbstgebauten. Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Uli Sundvogel, KHof, Mr.Sprock und besonders bei Angeldet für ne Menge Tips!

Dickes Danke!

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

MÖÖÖNSCH Gerrit! Bei mir fließen gerade Tränen vor Glück...

aber wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weil es für einen Einsteiger meiner Meinung nach, das Wichtigste ist erst mal rauszukriegen was man nicht will. 
Und da mir Dets VHF zu heavy und Deine XST einen kleinen Ticken zu soft war hab ich den für mich richtigen Blank gefunden.

So wars gemeint.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gerrit |schild-g
Die erste und gleich so schnell die zweite hinterher! #6
Gefällt mir gut, rot auf schwarzen Blank gewickelt reicht allemal, ganz klassisch, und kein überflüssiger Schnickschnack dran. :g
Ich bin mal sehr auf live gespannt.


----------



## Slotti (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Pikepauly #6#6 zweimal Daumen hoch. Rutenbauen ist einfach geil !!


----------



## angler1996 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Rutenbauer,
ich habe da die Beschreibung von Schnurspannern gelesen,
Versucht es mal in einem Nähmaschinengeschäft ( möglichst ein Alteingesessenes), An Nähmaschinen werden diese Teile auch zur Schnurführung und -spannung verwendet.
Jedenfalls habe ich mir dort diese Teile versorgt.
 Die Rute sieht wirklich gut aus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Wollebre (20. April 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

auf die folgende Webseite gestoßen, die für alle Rutenbauer bestimmt von Interesse ist. Ein Katalog läßt sich als PDF Datei herunter laden.

http://www.mudhole.com/


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mein Erstlingswerk:

Batson Blank HS1023F
Ringe VS3, Bockring VD ebenfalls von Batson
Kork aus Portugal
Spacer aus Pflaumenholz selbst gedreht,
Garn von Madeira

















Erfolge habe sich auch auch schon eingestellt. :vik:


----------



## megger (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da hast Du dir aber richtig Mühe gegeben! Respekt! Schöne Rute!

Hast du beim Spitzenteil das Ende bei der Überschubverbindung nicht abgebunden? Oder hab ich mich da verguckt. Da muss auf jeden Fall was hin! Sonst kann dir das Ende da einreissen.


Petri


Megger


----------



## resusfaktor (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,
klasse Rute!

Kannst du etwas über den Blank erzählen? 
Ich überlege auch einen Batson-Blank auzubauen.

Grüße


----------



## Pike-Piekser (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sry for the late response...

Besten Dank für die Blumen:q

Vergessen habe ich die Wicklung nicht, ich war nur so heiß auf ein Testfischen, da musste es auch mal so gehen

@ resus

die technischen Daten kannst du hier nachlesen...
http://www.batsonenterprises.com/content/view/56/191/

Der Blank hat ordentlich Power, jedoch eine relativ sensibele Spitze...Hot Shot halt...das angegebene Ködergewicht kannst du knicken. Ich würde sagen 10-85g kommt hin. Um sie straffer zu machen habe ich sie an der Spitze um 5cm gekürzt.. Sie ist schnell, kommt aber nicht ganz an eine VHF 90 ran (um mal einen ungefähren Vergleich zu haben).
Wenn du eine zum Gufiangeln suchst, nimm lieber den ISA1087F.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Bei CMW hab ich zu einem Ringsatz folgendes gefunden

Ringe
Wie soll ich den Duchmesser deuten?
YSG25,16,10,7+LVSG7+LSG6,6

YSG = ?
ok, 25,16,10,7 werden wohl dann die ersten 4 Ringe sein. 
LVSG = ?
LSG = ?

Wie muss ich das weiter von der Bezeichnung her sehen? Wäre der normale "6" er Ring der letzte?

Was muss man sonst noch zu Ringen wissen?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

ist ein 7+1 Ringsatz. 
Ringgrößen in Reihenfolge: 25, 16, 10, 7, 7, 6, 6 (Spitzenring sollte dann Größe 6 oder 5.5 haben).
Der LSG ist Einbein/ Einfuß, liegt recht nah am Blank.
Der LVSG ist Zweibein / Einfuß.

DD


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Dozey Dragon

Das sind die Ringe wie Du sie auch verwendest, oder??

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Pike-Piekser

Übrigens ganz toller Aufbau.
Respekt!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

fast! Ich nehme nicht den LV in solch einem Satz. Bei mir würde es so aussehen: YSG 25, 16, 10, 8 LSG 7, 6, 6 + Top  ... Bei etwas feineren Stöckchen eher: YSG 25, 16, 10, 8 LSG 6, 6, 5.5 + Top  und bei ganz feinen Barschstöckchen sogar: YSG 20, 12, 7 LSG 6, 5.5, 5.5 + Top.


Grüße!
DD


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

DozeyDragoN bestellst du komplette Ringsätze oder die Ringe einzelnd?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Je nach dem, was gerade günstiger ist. Manchmal nehme ich auch einen Satz und bestell einzelne Ringe dazu, was sich meist auch noch rechnet.

Grüße,
DD


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wo kaufst du die? 

Ich bin am Kosten "Durchplanen" für eine Rute, da ich die doch gerne mit etwas hochwertigeren Sachen bestückt haben möchte und nicht so ein 0/8/15 Aufbau haben will, bin ich letzendlich bei Matagi gelandet. Nur da blick ich kein bischen durch die Ringe durch, aber ich werde mich nochmal etwas damit beschäftigen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mach mal, so schwer ist das gar nicht ... *g*

Grüße!
DD


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Naja das Problem ist nur, dass ich z.B. bei Matagi nicht weiß um was für Ringe es sich handelt, weil ich das nicht lesen kann. Und ich die Bezechnungen nicht so drauf hab.
Eigendlich will ich nur mal die Preise von den verschiedenen Ringen vergleichen. Am liebsten will man natürlich Titanium Ringe verbauen, aber preislich sind die wohl zu hoch, daher werden es (wenn ich überhaupt mal zum Bauen kommen sollte) "nur" Fuji SiC".

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den Bezeichungen für die Ringe?


			
				CMW schrieb:
			
		

> Typ T-SVSG=Dreibein,
> Typ *T-LVSG*=Einbein


Quelle: CMW Titaiumringe


			
				DozeyDragoN schrieb:
			
		

> Der LSG ist Einbein/ Einfuß, liegt recht nah am Blank.
> Der *LVSG* ist Zweibein / Einfuß.


 
Was denn nun? 
Beine = "Stangen" die den Ring halten
Füße = die "Pins" die man einwickelt

Nach den Bild hat DozeyDragoN recht - dass es Zweibeinringe sind.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

schau doch schon mal hier:
http://www.matagi.co.jp/english/newfujilist/newfujilist.html

und hier:
http://www.fujitackle.com/catalog/imgs/2008/pdf/1_80_2_13.pdf

Ist viel japanisch, aber meistens sprechen die Bilder für sich. Wenn Fragen aufkommen, schick mir einfach eine PN!

Grüße!
DD


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke, die Seite von Matagi ist gut - da kann man wenigstens die Ringkürzel anhand des Fotos erkennen. Jedoch hat mich die Fujiseite etwas verwirrt, wo später im PDF (Seite 13) die Berechnung des Schwerpunktes vorgestellt ist - sowas ist ja nicht gerade unrelevant. Da muss ich mich wohl nochmal in die Hebelgesetze reinfuchsen.

Auch im Matagi Katalog, PDF 34 und 35 weiß ich noch nicht, was die unterschiedlichen Beringungen zu bedeuten haben. Eigendlich wollte ich, wenn ich dazu komme, nach dem New Guide System bauen.
Ich denke mal vor allem im New Guide System muss ich mich auch noch reinfuchsen, da dies ja auch die Ringgrößen/-anzahl beeinflusst, gekoppelt mit Rutenlänge und Rollengröße. 


So viel, nur um erstmal die Kosten für so ein Stock recht passend zu berechnen. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich überhaupt noch irgendwann mal zu der Rute komme, oder ob es die später nur in meinem Kopf gibt. |supergri


----------



## the doctor (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sacht mal,
was mache ich wenn  die fertige Lackierung nicht ganz so hart ist?
Hab ja erst im Winter meine erste Rute gebaut.
Fischt sich top und hält
Ich habe sie einmal etwas dicker 2 mal dünn lackiert.
Jedoch empfinde ich das der Lack nicht wirklich "hart" ist, wie ich es von Mad´s Ruten kenne.(Kann mit dem Fingernagel unter druck ganz leicht eindrücken)
Verwendet habe ich Flexcoat.
Was für einen Fehler habe ich gemacht? Vielleicht nicht mikrometer genau gemischt?(Spritzen)
Soll ich nochmal dünn drüber gehen, oder lassen?


Gruß Marcel


----------



## ok1 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



the doctor schrieb:


> Verwendet habe ich Flexcoat.
> Was für einen Fehler habe ich gemacht? Vielleicht nicht mikrometer genau gemischt?(Spritzen)
> Soll ich nochmal dünn drüber gehen, oder lassen?



Am Flexcoat liegt es sicher nicht. Das präzise Mischungsverhältnis ist sehr wichtig und anständiges vermischen.

Wenn Du mit der Bindung leben kannst, lass es. Du kannst eine dünne Schicht drüber lackieren. Wenn die drei darunter aber weich sind, bleibt das die Gesamtbindung auch. Auch dann wenn die oberste dünne Schicht hart sein sollte.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



the doctor schrieb:


> Ich habe sie einmal etwas dicker 2 mal dünn lackiert.
> ..
> Verwendet habe ich Flexcoat.


Wie dick ist dünn? Und verdünnt oder unverdünnt? kann man mit Aceton verdünnen und dünner aufbringen, trocknet verdünnt schneller aus.

Wie der Name Flexcoat sagt, soll das flexibel bleiben.
Voll ausgehärteter Bindungslack wird irgendwann einbrechen, Risse bekommen. :g So ein Stückchen Elastizität muß bleiben, im Laufe der langen Zeit trocknet es eh immer mehr aus. Wenn die Mischung nicht 100% stimmt, also mehr Harz als Härter, dauert es halt, nach Wochen bessert sich das auch.


----------



## the doctor (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die erste Lackierschicht wird ja leicht vom Garn aufgesaugt, danach sind noch 2 dünnere Schichten drüber.
Ok, mach mir halt weiter keinen Kopf drum und mache beim Nächsten Mal besser
Danke#h

Plane schon weitere Projekte.
Da ich noch nie mit der Fliegenrute gefischt habe, mache ich es mir etwas schwer mit der Blankauswahl.
Sollte für kleine Flüsse und Bäche sein.(Forelle, Döbel,....)
Hab hier nen Katalog von Brinkhoff Flyfishing....- da sind schon nette aber teure Blanks drinn-
Was könnt ihr so empfehlen, was den Preisrahmen nicht so sehr sprengt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da würde ich einen Rainshadow RX7 von Batson der Länge 8' und #5 empfehlen.


----------



## the doctor (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke, macht einen optischen und günstigen Eindruck.
(Hab mir jetzt erst mal ein Buch zum Fliegenfischen von Hans Eiber gekauft um dem Ganzen ein bisschen etwas näher zu treten)


----------



## edeltrout (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Rutenbauer,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Griffmaterial mit Namen: *Soft* *Touch* Japanese *Shrink Rubber,* Fox verarbeitet dieses Material (Schrumpfschlauch) neuerdings sehr viel.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Material und weiß jemand, wo ich das Material bekommen könnte?

Ich will mir eine Rute bauen, und es mal mit diesem Material probieren.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Conrad Elektronik bietet den Schlauch an


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Georg! Ich wußte es schon vorher/vorhin, nichtmal einen Tip geben war nötig. 
Du bist der Meister #6 der Kunststoffgriffschläuche!


----------



## edeltrout (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke erstmal für den ersten sachdienlichen Hinweis, habt Ihr schon Ertahrung mit dem Material als Griff gemacht, gibt es nennenwerte Probleme, wenn man das Material verbaut?

Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur Kork oder Duplon verbaut.


----------



## peterws (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe Euch meinen Eigenbau, eine Harrison VHF (270,10-45) in diesem Threat hier (LINK) vor langer Zeit (Januar 2008) vorgestellt. Leider bin ich im vergangenen Jahr nicht viel zum Fischen gekommen und außer ein paar Gummifische im Rhein zu baden konnte ich die Rute bisher nicht wirklich testen. 

Jetzt habe ich es aber endlich geschafft. Während meines Kanada Urlaubs konnte ich endlich den ersten Fisch auf meine Rute fangen und wie es sich für Kanada gehört, war das ein prächtiger Lachs. Der Kommentar von unserem Guide lautet: "She's not a virgin anymore!"

Rute und Rolle (TP2500) arbeiten sehr gut zusammen und bieten ein ermüdungsarmes leichtes fischen, sind aber dennoch mit einem ordentlichen Lachs nicht überfordert. Speziell für diese Fischerei wäre allerdings sicherlich eine etwas weichere Rute besser geeignet.


----------



## Tisie (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Peter,

Petri Heil zum prächtigen Lachs und zur Entjungferung der schönen Rute #6

Aber warum weicher? |kopfkrat

Die Rute hat doch eine wunderbar durchgehende Aktion |rolleyes

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schöner Fisch!
Wieso ist die Rute denn nicht durchgebrochen?
Ist damit etwas nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ein Traum, in Kanada auf Lachse fischen! Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Peter
Digges Petri!!
Solche Bilder sind ein Traum.


----------



## peterws (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Fisch!
> Wieso ist die Rute denn nicht durchgebrochen?
> Ist damit etwas nicht in Ordnung?



Nachdem, was ich hier über die VHF's alles gelesen habe war ich auch fast überrascht.


----------



## peterws (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aber warum weicher? |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Rute hat doch eine wunderbar durchgehende Aktion |rolleyes



Die Aktion ist bis ins Handteil ein Traum! Aber für die quirligen Lachse, die gerne mal den Kopf schütteln oder aus dem Wasser springen wäre mir eine noch etwas weichere Spitze lieber, vor allem, weil wir dort (ist in BC Gesetz) nur mit wiederhakenlosen Einzelhaken gefischt haben. Ist der Druck auch nur kurz weg, ist es der Lachs auch.


----------



## Theo254 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo ,

sind wirklich klasse (geil ausehende) ruten die ihr hier baut 
das einizge was zwischen mir und so einer schönen rute setht ist der preis ...

aba naja dann weiß ich ja wenigstens worauf ich sparen kann#6

naja euch allen noch 

petri heil


----------



## Tisie (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Theo,



Theo254 schrieb:


> das einizge was zwischen mir und so einer schönen rute setht ist der preis ...


das muß nicht sein.

Es gibt bereits günstige Bausätze ab 40€ - guckst Du hier.

Für den Preis sind weder Blank noch Komponenten besonders hochwertig, aber für den Einstieg ins Rutenbauen reicht das allemal. Oder Du beginnst mit dem Umbau einer vorhandenen Rute, so habe ich auch angefangen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Theo254 schrieb:


> hallo ,
> 
> sind wirklich klasse (geil ausehende) ruten die ihr hier baut
> das einizge was zwischen mir und so einer schönen rute setht ist der preis ...
> ...




Mach's, wie Tisie schreibt, Du musst (anfangs) nicht viel Geld ausgeben. Das "geile" Aussehen bekommst Du durch intensive und gründliche Handarbeit eher hin, als durch teure Teile. Ich denke da vor allem an Kreuzwicklungen oder andere Zierwicklungen, die wenig Geld, aber "viel" Arbeit kosten.


----------



## Slotti (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Peterws

ganz dickes Petri zu dem wunderschönen Lachs besser kann man eine Rute kaum einweihen  #6


----------



## Theo254 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ok werds mal mit so einen etwas billigerm satz ausprobieren..


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann mich @Slotti nur anschließen!!! Einfach klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hier konnte deine VHF zeigen was sie drauf hat!!!#6



TL
Matze


----------



## peterws (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Theo254 schrieb:


> ok werds mal mit so einen etwas billigerm satz ausprobieren..



Viel erfolg dabei!

@maesox+slotti
Danke für die _Blumen_


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da ich meine Meerforellen-Spinnrute nun fertig habe, möchte ich sie euch nun auch vorstellen.

Aufgebaut auf einen Rainshadow RX6 Salmon/Steelhead Blank 9'6" mit einem angegebenem WG von 5-40g.
6+1 Fuji-SIC Ringe von 25 - 6
17er Fuji DPS Rollenhalter

Der Griff ist 37cm lang und die Rute hat ein Gewicht von 165g.
Die Beringung hab ich nach dem Vorschlag von Christian Weckesser gemacht.

Ich konnte die Rute am Wochenende ausgiebig testen. Die Rute arbeitet bei 10g schon gut, bei 18-20g hat sie ihr optimales WG. Auch 25g wirft sie ohne zu mucken. Mehr hab ich nicht dran gehängt, aber ich denke, sie verträgt auch bis zu 30g. Dann muss man allerdings etwas sinniger werfen. Auch im Drill macht sie eine gute Figur. Ich konnte gleich beim ersten Einsatz eine Anfang 40er Mefo fangen.

Alles in Allem bin ich schwer begeistert von der Rute.


----------



## fluefiske (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Saubere Arbeit,gut lackiert #6.
Bei diesem Leichtgewicht kannst Du tagelang durchfischen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir mal bitte ein paar gute Adressen im WWW nennen?


----------



## fluefiske (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja ???


----------



## DozeyDragoN (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

www.google.de

ist eine gute Adresse *g*

|clown:

DD


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke


----------



## DozeyDragoN (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sorry, aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen ...

Was für Adressen suchst Du denn? 


DD


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Suche nen Kühler für meinen 79er Ascona!#h

Brauche für meine Rute:Lack,Korkgriff,Rollenhalter und Bindegarn!Also Zubehör eben!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der?

http://www.yatego.com/kfz-kuehler/p...kÜhler-neu-opel-manta-b---ascona-b---record-e

DD


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke,Du bist der beste...........


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/
http://www.rodbuilding.de/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

HIER ist eigentlich die beste Adresse für solche Fälle!!! :vik:


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Fluefiske,die Artikel in den Shops sehen gut aus!#6
Da ist auch gute Auswahl vorhanden,danke nochmal!!

Was Google usw angeht,so muss ich sagen das man da nie weiss an was für einen Shop man da gerät,seriös oder unseriös!Will jetzt hier kein Offtopic machen,nur ist Angeln nicht mein einzigstes Interesse,habe noch 2 Hobbys in die ich gut Geld gesteckt habe und auch mal mit einigen Läden sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe!
Daher wollte ich von euch hören wo eihr euer Zeug her habt,
da ihr ja anscheinend auch damit zufrieden seit!


----------



## Gard Friese (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hab am sonntag auf der ostsee meine Lieblingsrute zersägt ne YAD-Cleveland 3m 70-180 g .Brauche nun ein neues Spitzenteil. Kriegt man sowas irgendwo zu kaufen fürn schmahlen Taler?  Ist leider nicht mehr zu reparieren |gr:


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Normalerweise schon, obs beim schmalen Budget bleibt kan ich allerdings nicht sagen


----------



## Stxkx1978 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wollte nur mal ein Positives Feedback zu 
http://www.rodbuilding.de/
abgeben!
Komme gerade von dort(ist quasi um die Ecke) super viel Zubehör,viele Sachen die auf der HP garnicht aufgeführt sind,supernette Kontaktperson und sehr guter Service!
Werde wohl wenn ich mit meiner ersten fertig bin da öfter mal vorbei schauen!#6


----------



## KKF (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus...

Ich baue gerade meine erste Rute und habe mir ein Komplett-Kit gekauft. Wollte rst mal testen ob das was für mich ist und mir Spass macht. Nun habe ich ne Frage zur Lackierung. Es wird erst der Lack für die Bindung aufgetragen und wenn das gehärtet ist dann lackiert man die ganze Rute? Ist das so richtig und wie lackiert die Rute, auch mit dem Pinsel?

greetz KKF


----------



## Noob-Flyer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der Blank wird normalerweise garnicht mehr lackiert#h


----------



## KKF (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hmmm, komisch... ich habe nämlich einen Lack für die Bindungen und Einen Rutenlack, beides von Balzer. Für was ist dann der Rutenlack?


----------



## peterws (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mit der Frage "Blank lackieren oder nicht" habe ich mich auch lange beschäftigt. Ein eindeutiges "Ja" oder "Nein" dazu gibt es nicht!

Klar ist aber, dass es sehr aufwändig ist einen ganzen Blank ordentlich zu lackieren. Auch klar ist, dass es der Aktion der Rute sicherlich nicht schadet, wenn der Blank nicht im ganzen lackiert wird.

Bleiben eigentlich nur _Optik_ und _Schutz_ als Argumente für eine Blanklackierung. Den ersten Punkt muss jeder selber entscheiden, der zweite ist mir auch noch nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## peterws (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das hier könnte auch helfen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140337


----------



## Ollek (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kurze Frage an die Rutenbauer.

Bei einer Rute ist die SIC Einlage des vorletzten Rings herausgefallen, Ring und Einlage sind aber sonnst in Ordnung also ohne Verbiegung oder Risse etc.

Kann man die wieder einkleben oder besser gleich nen neuen Ring?
Wenn kleben welcher Kleber ? Sekunden oder Harz?

Gruss
Ollek


----------



## peterws (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Besser ist sicherlich ein neuer Ring.

Viel weniger Aufwand, preiswerter und wahrscheinlich auch recht haltbar ist die Varante "Einkleben".

Ich würde das mit 2K-Epoxidharz machen, z.B. Uhu Schnellfest.


----------



## Ollek (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

alles klar, habs erstmal mit 2K eingeklebt. Wenns hält hälts wenn nicht kommt ein neuer Ring drann.

|wavey:


----------



## Stxkx1978 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gibt es da eigentlich nen Trick wie man die Ringe beim anbringen ins Lot bekommt?
Oder macht man das nur nach Augenmaß?


----------



## Ollek (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also laut meinem Buch mit ner Schur von Handteil bis in die Spitze die man am Blank mit Klebeband befestigt hat.


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> [...] ins Lot bekommt?



               [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] Augenmaß!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Computergesteuerte Laserpointer! :m


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Computergesteuerte Laserpointer! :m



Ist das Dein Ernst?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



peterws schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Ernst?



Machen teilweise sogar die Handwerker  ok jetzt nicht um die Ringe in Flucht zu bringen aber zum exakten Verlauf von Fugen oder ähnliches


----------



## Stxkx1978 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Laserpointer ist gut,hab ich hier liegen!:q

Werde dann hingehen die Ring alle auf einer Seite mit Klebeband fixieren,per Augenmaß ausrichten,und dann richtig befestigen!

Oder gibts da ne bessere Methode?


----------



## peterws (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also,
man sollte die Ringe vor dem Binden mit Klebeband fixieren und schon grob in eine Flucht bringen, dann anbinden. Wenn alle Ringe fertig gebunden sind, muss man vor dem Lackieren nocheinmal ganz genau justieren. Dazu reicht meines Erachtens allerdings Augenmaß aus.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Peter!

Wobei das schon sehr davon abhängt, wie gut man gucken kann.
Bei mir klappts aber auch problemlos nach Augenmass.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Peterws,
werde es so machen!#6

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## pikeslayer (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo ! 

Ich möchte mir auch eine Rute bauen, es wird die Erste sein. Ich habe genaue Vorstellungen von dem was ich möchte, aber ich brauche Hilfe bezüglich der Auswahl der Teile. Ich möchte eine kräftigere Spinnrute bauen womit ich auf Hecht angeln kann. Die Rute soll aus 3 Teilen bestehen, Länge 9' , Wurfgewicht 40-120 Gr./ 1 1/2-4 oz., Action - Fast, Power - Medium Heavy bis Heavy. Kennt jemand einen Blank der dazu passen würde? Ich könnte noch Ratschläge bezüglich der Ringe und des Griffs gebrauchen. Jede Antwort ist willkommen! 

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus in die Runde,
nun habe ich seit es den Thread gibt fleißig mitgelesen und, wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, möchte ich nun die kommende Schonzeit nutzen, selbst aktiv zu werden und mir eine Rute aufbauen.
Es soll eine Fliegenrute werden, das ist wohl, so wie ich an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen habe, noch etwas "kniffliger" als z.B. eine Spinnrute. Ich möchte mich trotzdem an die Thematik heranwagen und hoffe auf Eure Unterstützung, auch wenn ich in den nächsten Wochen den ein oder anderen etwas auf die Nerven gehen sollte |wavey:

Folgende Materialien habe ich mir ausgesucht und möchte diese ganz einfach zur Diskussion stellen um einen Fehlkauf zu vermeiden.

Basis der Auswahl ist die allseits bekannte Seite bzw. der Shop von Hr.Weckesser

Blank - Rainshadow RX6 Fliegenruten BlankB-F764-2 oder RX7 IF 764
Rollenhalter - CW 115B + Unterfütterer 16mm
Griff - FL Kork Half Reverse 38-RHW
Schlangenring -  619Ap Größe 1-6 oder 619AP-HC-TW
Endring - Seymo Supaglide THI-B-G
Leitring - Seymo Supaglide GHI-E-G Größe 12
Einhängeöse als Klappöse
Alu Winding Check
Gudebrod Garn
Lackset
Alternativ: Rutenbauset 1 oder 2

Evtl. hat noch jemand einen Tipp bzgl. der Ringe, ob es diese auch als Set gibt (vllt.habe ich im Shop etwas übersehen)

Anregungen und Empfehlungen sind willkommen.

Danke und Frohe Weihnachten,
René


----------



## fluefiske (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo René !
Die RX7 IF 764 habe ich dieses Jahr aufgebaut,ein schnelles Stöckchen.Sie wurde im Erzgebirge eingeweiht  .
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125881

Schau Dir aber auch die Ruten von Pacific Bay an.Diese bekommst Du incl. Komponenten bei    http://www.rodbuilding.de/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Erich,
Deinen Beitrag zur RX7 habe ich damals auch gelesen und dies bewegte mich nun auch dazu diesen Blank in die enger Auswahl zu nehmen. 
Nur, ob ich das so sauber hinbekomme wie Du, bezweifle ich momentan noch :q
Vllt. kannst Du mir ja per PN mal die (Deine) verwendeten Komponenten zukommen lassen.
Danke
René

PS: Und wenn Du wieder einmal im Erzi "räuberst" melde Dich einfach mal.


----------



## Aitor (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

_is zwar schon etwas läng_er her aber ier findet man ein paar bilder zu meiner Spinnrute die ich auf einem Sportex Black arrow deLuxe Blank aufgebaut hab.
http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/anglerforum/index.php?action=vthread&forum=6&topic=27&page=0


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem "Hauslack" von CMW? Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Flexcoat Lite für die Ringbindungen haben, aber CMW hat es nicht.


----------



## fluefiske (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Matchrute
Blank : PacBay Tradition II T2SH1561-3 - 13‘/3-teilig
Ringe : Slim Sic 20-16-12-10-8-8-7-7-6-6-
Titan - Endkappe + WC
RH : Woven

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Feiner Aufbau Erich! #6

So muss ne *richtige* Matchrute aussehen, wie eine Kreuzung mit der Spinnrute, ordentliche weite Ringe, eng beringt, geeignet für ne 18er Mono.
Soll die als eine Forellenrute fürs Sbiro-Fischen eingesetzt werden? Der Leitring sitzt so hoch ...


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Erich

wie eigentlich von dir gewohnt ein durch und durch sehr sauberer Aufbau. Besonders die Korkarbeit abschließend mit der Endkappe find ich perfekt!!

ganz tolle Arbeit

#r


----------



## fluefiske (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Det und Slotti !
Ich werde diese Rute am Vereinsgewässer auf Rotaugen,Brassen und Schleien einsetzen.Möchte mal wieder mit Schwimmer fischen,das habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr praktiziert,ausser auf Köderfische.Ja genau,eine 18er Mono kommt auf mein neues schnuckeliges Röllchen ABU Cardinal 801.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ein Traum Erich #6

Frage an die erfahrenen Rutenbauer.
Der Winding-Check wird über die Anschlußwicklung zum Griff geschoben (?) und dann verklebt, um dann nochmals ein paar Windungen zu setzen und anschließend lackiert?
Oder wie macht Ihr das?

Danke,
René


----------



## fluefiske (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo René !
Der WC passt selten so genau,daß Du ohne unterfüttern auskommst.Hat er etwas Spiel,wickle ich Tesakrepp unter,bis er passt.Dann draufschieben,die Kante anzeichnen,WC runter und 1mm hinter der Markierung mit dem Messer abdrücken.Die Kreppkante noch schwärzen,damit ja nichts durchscheint.WC aufschieben,dann kannst Du Deine Wicklungen davor setzen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo René !
> Der WC passt selten so genau,daß Du ohne unterfüttern auskommst.Hat er etwas Spiel,wickle ich Tesakrepp unter,bis er passt.Dann draufschieben,die Kante anzeichnen,WC runter und 1mm hinter der Markierung mit dem Messer abdrücken.Die Kreppkante noch schwärzen,damit ja nichts durchscheint.WC aufschieben,dann kannst Du Deine Wicklungen davor setzen.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Hallo Erich,
also wird er nicht verklebt, nur wird zwischen Kork und Wicklung vom Krepp gehalten?

René


----------



## fluefiske (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Du kannst minimalst Kleber auf den Krepp und an den Kork anbringen,ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig,da ja auch der Lack,den Du auf die Wicklung bringst,zur Fixierung beiträgt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

je nachdem wieviel spiel der WC hat, reicht es auch aus die Wicklung davor durchgehend zu machen und ihn dann einfach drüberzuschieben.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Euch beiden.
Werde sicher noch öfter fragen #h

... "Guten Rutsch" in die Runde


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> je nachdem wieviel spiel der WC hat, reicht es auch aus die Wicklung davor durchgehend zu machen und ihn dann einfach drüberzuschieben.


Das ist sogar besser, weil zumindest ein harter metallischer Winding-Check-Ring nicht gepreßt straff sitzen darf, da sich an der Stelle eine Kerbe in den Blank einfressen kann und der dann bruchgefährdet ist, allerdings betrifft das besonders bis an den Griff arbeitende Rutenaufbauten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Muss den Thread malwieder hocholen , der scheint ja etwas in vergessenheut geraten zu sein .

Hab gestern meine 2. Eigenbau Rute fertiggestellt :

Blank : Pac Bay Tradition II T2MBC782
Länge : 185
Action : Fast
Gewicht : 155gr
Wg : Laut Datenblatt 1/4 - 5/8 oz (7-17 gr) kommt mir allerdings etwas kräftiger vor n Arnaud 100s Scheint mir etwa das ideale gewicht zu haben . Also denke ich mal für Köder von 15 - 25 gr wird die Rute super sein .

Bilder :

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/7224/imgp4057zu6.th.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/1407/imgp4059jt1.th.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/9117/imgp4060wh3.th.jpg

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/8386/imgp4062ua8.th.jpg

http://img291.*ih.us/img291/2738/imgp4064fy3.th.jpg


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal dicke Fische.
Sehr schöne Rute, hast du zufällig Gewichtsangaben zum 
Rollenhalter?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nee leider nicht , der wiegt aber schon n bisschen mehr als ein normaler .
Ist vom Gewicht her wirklich schon obere grenze für so eine Rute , aber von der Optik her gefällt er mir halt sehr gut =)


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ich schau mal auf die PB seite, da sollte der vielleicht zufinden sein
Gruß A.


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe fertig :m
Nachdem ich aus USA Köder bestellt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, daß ich gar keine passende Rute habe |bigeyes
Also einen PacBay Blank T2MBC783- 6`6`` mit sämtlichem Zubehör bestellt, eine Wickelbank aus einem Schuhkarton gebastelt und ab ging die Luzie.  Die Ringwicklungen sind zwar noch verbesserungswürdig aber fürn Anfang gehts #6


----------



## DozeyDragoN (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Fein für die erste!

Magst Du evtl. mal ein Bild "unter Last" machen, damit man die Kurve sehen kann?

Danke!
DD


----------



## marcel1811 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine eigene Spinrute aufzubauen, etwas besonderes das nicht jeder hat.

Jetzt war es so weit nachdem ich schon Monate das ganze AB nach Informationen zum Bau durch hatte, stellte sich ''NUR'' noch die Frage welchen Blank soll ich nehmen.
Ich hatte wirklich alle Themen durch High-End Spinruten |krach:, Harrison Blank Fan |krach:,Blechpeitschen Blank Fan |krach:,CTS Fan |krach: und und und mann sollte jetzt meinen es hat geholfen.
Naja jetzt kannte ich noch mehr Blanks :m und wusste immer noch nicht so recht welcher es werden soll.
Gefischt hatte ich bisher nur zwei Handmade Ruten eine Originale Blechpeitsche und eine VHF 30-75 von denen beiden ich sehr begeistert war.

Nach langem hin und her wurde es dann eine VHF 15-45g :l

Den Aufbau fand ich leichter als anfangs gedacht die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wurde immer mal wieder ne Stunde auf zwei gebastelt und wie ich finde kann sich das Ergebniss der ersten selbst aufgebauten Rute sehen lassen.



Aufbau:

Blank: Harrison VHF 15-45g
Ringe: Fuji SIC LVSG 25-8
Halter: Fuji DPS mit Wovencarbonspacer
Endkappe: Alu Endkappe mit meinen Initzalien


Wegen dem geteiltem Aufbau musste ich ein Kontergewicht von 50 gr. verbauen was ich nicht sonderlich schlimm finde lieber was schwerer wie Kopflastig. 

So und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder.































Gruß Marcel (jetzt Rutenbauer) 
__________________


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht klasse aus.

Was wiegt das Stöckchen?Wie schaut es mit der Kopflastigkeit aus? Also mit welcher Rollengröße ist die Rute ungefähr ausbalanciert?

Ansonsten sieht das für den ersten Versuch echt sauber aus.

Gruß


----------



## Breamhunter (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Fein für die !
> Magst Du evtl. mal ein Bild "unter Last" machen, damit man die Kurve sehen kann?
> Danke!
> DD



Sorry für die Verspätung. Bin gestern zum ersten mal mit der Rute am Wasser gewesen. (Bilder in der Natur sind doch schöner). Die 100er und 110er Pointer lassen sich schon gut 30 Meter schleudern|stolz:. 
Ist aber doch ein ganz schöner Unterschied zur "normalen" Jerke.|bigeyes


----------



## marlin2304 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jetzt wird es früher dunkel und langsam auch kälter, hoffe bald wieder schöne Bilder und Berichte von euren selbstgebaute Ruten zu sehen.


----------



## zandertex (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo liebe Rutenbauer,hier mal keine fertige Rute, sondern ein kleines Hilfsmittel zum Aufbau eines Korkgriffes der -Korkringhalter-.Unter dem Halter hängt eine Oberfräse mit Staubabsaugung,dass linke Brettchen der Halterrung lässt sich unten "auf" und "zu" machen.Die Korkscheibe wird in das Dreieck gelegt,dass Brettchen an die Korkscheibe gedrückt und dann die Oberfräse noch oben geschoben.Da in diesem Fall der passende Fräser zu kurz war,muss die Scheibe nochmal umgedreht werden.
Etwas kuriose Konstruktion,aber sehr funktionell.
Bin dabei mal wieder eine Rute zu bauen und werde,wenn gewünscht, die Tage noch ein paar Bilder meiner selbstgebauten Hilfsmittel einstellen.Vielleicht kann jemand etwas damit anfangen.

grüße Zandertex


----------



## maesox (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hut ab vor eurer Arbeit!!!!!|bigeyes 
Hier mal ein paar pic`s meiner St.Croix Twitche,die gestern fertig geworden ist und schlappe 86 Gramm wiegt:

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/3176/img1613q.jpg

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/4391/img1617y.jpg

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/4319/img1630h.jpg

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/7176/img1628o.jpg

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/185/img1623m.jpg


 ......viel Spaß damit @Marces ;-)))))))



TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Matze, selber gebaut , oder aufbauen lassen?


----------



## maesox (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@DET

Die ist von mir #h Kann man`s anschauen??
Meinst ich treib mich zum Spaß im RBF rum ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann kann ich nur sagen: Gratulazzione, und es hat was gebracht! #6

Sauber und exakt aufgebaut.
Wenn ich was anzumerken hätte, dann nur die vordere Ringaufteilung bzw. Abstände.
Vermute aber, Du hast Dir das mit dem 2. Laufring von oben genau so wegen der Spitzenaktion überlegt.


----------



## Upi (27. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin!
Ihr baut hier alle so tolle Ruten, nun hab ich mir eine gekauft und möchte wissen ob man die auch noch nach lackieren kann sieht fast so aus als ob da kein Lack drauf ist und wenn ja womit.
Material= IM 12


----------



## zandertex (28. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

bearbeiten der Endkappe aus Eiche.


----------



## zandertex (29. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kugelgelagerte Vorrichtung zum bearbeiten des Kork.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. November 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Maesox

Super gebaut!!
Respekt und Glückwunsch!


----------



## maesox (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Freut mich daß sie euch gefällt,Danke!!#6

Ich Dummi hatte erst vergessen, die Endkappe mit zu bestellen!!|bigeyes|bigeyes
Zum Glück haben wir im Geschäft nebenan ne Drehbank inkl. Alu-Rundmaterial!!
Man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen ... außerdem ist dann wieder ein Teil mehr *Handmade*|rolleyes

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/4008/img1630p.jpg

Derzeit habe ich ne leichte Jerke in Arbeit...

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/5209/jerkei.jpg

Wenn sie fertig ist gibts ein paar mehr Bilder


TL
Matze


----------



## zandertex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,meine neue Wobblerrute,aus einem Pacbay T2SA 1084-2 Blank.

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## gufipanscher (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Zandertex, was ist das für eine Beringung? Find das ein wenig unterdimensioniert.  Vorallem der Spitzenring, scheint so, als wär es ein einfacher Einstegring.
Naja, jedem wie es ihm gefällt |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Zandertex
Hat die Rute eine normale Balance? Der Griff sieht dafür eigentlich zu kurz aus.


----------



## Windmaster (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich finde die gelben Ringwicklungen interessant. Und so einen ergonomischen Kork kenne ich auch noch nicht....


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wo ist der Spitzenring? Das sieht aus wie abgebrochen. |supergri


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wo ist der Spitzenring? Das sieht aus wie abgebrochen. |supergri


Vielleicht an Spitze und Handteil gekürzt?! |rolleyes

Ansonsten interessante Farbkombination, mal was neues.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ansonsten interessante Farbkombination, mal was neues.




Sehr diplomatisch formuliert


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielleicht an Spitze und Handteil gekürzt?! |rolleyes





:q :q :q :q


----------



## zandertex (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo,alles Fuji Alconite Ringe.Der Spitzenring ist auch ein normaler Einstegring mit 4mm Innendurchmesser.Hatte noch einen Fuji Sic Spitzenring in 10mm Innendurchmesser,der sah aber zu globig aus.
Wieso unterdimensioniert?Vielleicht sind andere Rutenberingungen überdimensioniert?Was kann oder soll denn mit der Beringung schief gehen.Die Ringe befinden sich auf einem flexibelen Blank und nicht an einer Eisenbahnschiene.Halten werden sie auch,erst mit Epoxitharz auf den Blank geklebt,dann mit Geflochtener gebunden und lackiert.Vom Innendurchmesser her,ist auch noch genug Platz für die Schnur,ca.3,85mm.Sie ist etwas kopflastig aber bei 160gr. Eigengewicht,noch alles im grünen Bereich.Die Kupferbindungen haben die Rute noch 20gr schwerer gemacht.
Das Handteil ist etwas kurz,wie ich.Passt schon.

Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

genehmigt, denn dir muss es ja gefallen. :m

ist es deine erste rute?

beim spitzenring hätt ich aber bedenken, dass da irgendwas mal die grätsche machen könnte. hier wirken ganz andere kräfte als bei jedem anderen auf dem blank.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zandertex schrieb:


> hallo,alles Fuji Alconite Ringe.Der Spitzenring ist auch ein normaler Einstegring mit 4mm Innendurchmesser.Hatte noch einen Fuji Sic Spitzenring in 10mm Innendurchmesser,der sah aber zu globig aus.
> Wieso unterdimensioniert?Vielleicht sind andere Rutenberingungen überdimensioniert?Was kann oder soll denn mit der Beringung schief gehen.Die Ringe befinden sich auf einem flexibelen Blank und nicht an einer Eisenbahnschiene.Halten werden sie auch,erst mit Epoxitharz auf den Blank geklebt,dann mit Geflochtener gebunden und lackiert.Vom Innendurchmesser her,ist auch noch genug Platz für die Schnur,ca.3,85mm.Sie ist etwas kopflastig aber bei 160gr. Eigengewicht,noch alles im grünen Bereich.Die Kupferbindungen haben die Rute noch 20gr schwerer gemacht.
> Das Handteil ist etwas kurz,wie ich.Passt schon.
> 
> Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex



Herrliche Ironie, ich muß zugeben es erst nicht geschnallt zu haben, aber der Witz ist dir echt gelungen. #6
Kupferdrahtbindungen, geflochtene Schnur als Wickelgarn und hauptsache die Schnur passt durch die Ringe, köstlich! |supergri


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zandertex schrieb:


> dann mit Geflochtener gebunden und lackiert.




hast du da wirklich geflochtene Schnur zum binden genommen oder schon richtiges Bindegarn?


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Slotti schrieb:


> hast du da wirklich geflochtene Schnur zum binden genommen oder schon richtiges Bindegarn?


 
Und als Lack hätte Tapetenkleister auch gereicht :q .


----------



## zandertex (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,es ist ca. die 30te Eigenbaurute.Warum keine gefl. Schnur,seit 10 Jahren keine Probleme damit.Was spricht gegen kleine und leichte Ringe.Habe mit einer 30-60gr.Tusk Selbstbaubaurute mit der gleichen Beringung einen 1,36m Waller aus dem Rhein geholt.Alle wollen eine leichte und schnelle Rute,und basteln sich die schwersten Ringe an ihre Stecken,habt ihr eure Ringe mal gewogen?Ein 20er Fuji Low Rider Ring ist fast doppelt so schwer wie die kommplette Beringung von dem Teil.Ach ja,der Rollenhalter ist durchgehend mit Kork unterfüttert,es soll aber auch Selbstbauer geben,die dafür Klebeband :c nehmen.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

naja warum den Rutenbau neu erfinden wenn es seit Jahren bewährtes Material gibt?

das liest sich ein wenig wie " Ich mache alles richtig was die anderen falsch machen"

übrigends wenn ich ne leichte schnelle Rute will kaufe ich mir eben einen entsprechenden Blank... 


Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Ding


----------



## Mr. Sprock (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich nehme für die Unterfütterung auch Kork, da er mir einfach optisch besser gefällt als Klebeband.
Wegen dem Garn:
Meinst du nicht, dass es Sinn mach, wenn man einen elastischen (Bindegarn) anstatt eines fast nicht dehnbaren Fadens (Dyneema) verwendet?


----------



## habitealemagne (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

spannende Installation, hat er da wirklich Kupferdraht drum geschlungen? Und den RH , mit dem gut dämpfendem Körk unterfüttert? Und das ist die 30ste? Erstaunlich ;+


----------



## zandertex (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> spannende Installation, hat er da wirklich Kupferdraht drum geschlungen? Und den RH , mit dem gut dämpfendem Körk unterfüttert? Und das ist die 30ste? Erstaunlich ;+




Hallo,Kupferdraht? ja habe ich.Was glaubst du für welchen Zweck ein Rollenhalter unterfüttert wird? Wir reden hier von einem Fuji-Rollenhalter,kein dünner Allerweltsrollenhalter vom Wühltisch.
Was glaubt ihr,macht zuerst schlapp bei einem Rollenhalter.Die Auflagefläche vom Rollenfuss,die Feststellschraube oder die Backen die den Rollenfuss halten?
Desweiteren sollten auch hier bei den Hobbybauern mal ein paar andere  Ruten vorgestellt,ohne gleich zerrissen zu werden.Sonst könnte man auch behaupten,eure Ruten sind perfekt aufgebaut,für die Galerie,die meisten jedenfalls,aber alle irgendwie,alle gleich, 08/15, langweilig.
Noch eine Frage hätte ich da.Wie bekomme ich einen Fuji Allurollenhalter vom Blank,ohne den RH. oder den Blank zu zerrstören?
Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## zandertex (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> spannende Installation, hat er da wirklich Kupferdraht drum geschlungen? Und den RH , mit dem gut dämpfendem Körk unterfüttert? Und das ist die 30ste? Erstaunlich ;+




der Spruch müßte dir bekannt sein:
Alle sagten,das geht nicht,bis ..................
und dann so ein Kommentar,noch erstaunlicher #d
grüße Zandertex


----------



## Nolfravel (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Herrliche Ironie, ich muß zugeben es erst nicht geschnallt zu haben, aber der Witz ist dir echt gelungen. #6
> Kupferdrahtbindungen, geflochtene Schnur als Wickelgarn und hauptsache die Schnur passt durch die Ringe, köstlich! |supergri


 

So langsam glaube ich, der meint das ernst:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## habitealemagne (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Zandertex |wavey:

ich möchte dir herzlich zu deiner einzigartigen Rute gratulieren. Da ich sowas in der Art zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, hatten sich natürlich Fragen ergeben. Eben genau die Ansichten, des Künstlers interessieren  mich da brennend. Schade , dass du da gleich so bös reagierst. Und tatsächlich du hast das getan, wovon manche dachten, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich kenn da jemanden, der hat manchmal so eine Signatur und Wahlspruch, 
dass er es auch einfach gemacht hat, obwohl es gar nicht gehen darf ... 

@all
Interessant sind solche Experimente schon, vor allem wenn man dran teilhaben kann, wenn Ergebnisse über die Bewährung und Haltbarkeit gemeldet werden können.

In dem Sinne ein #6 einem jeden schrägen Rutenschmied ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zandertex schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage hätte ich da.Wie bekomme ich einen Fuji Allurollenhalter vom Blank,ohne den RH. oder den Blank zu zerrstören?


Längs Abschlagen (vorher freistellen, Ansatz/Anschlag konstruieren)
oder moderat erhitzen.
Ich bekomme einige verklebte mit einem Haarfön wieder herunter, halbe Stunde drehend erhitzen (+warme Umgebung), dann mit 2 Lederhandschuhen (oder 4 + 2 Personen) runterdrehen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich, der meint das ernst:q



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Leute,

nun ist aber mal gut. Anstatt Euch zu freuen, daß hier mal neue Impulse reinkommen, macht Ihr Euch nur lustig |rolleyes ... das finde ich nicht nett #d

@Zandertex:



zandertex schrieb:


> Ein 20er Fuji Low Rider Ring ist fast doppelt so schwer wie die kommplette Beringung von dem Teil.


Wenn Du die Ringe mal einzeln gewogen hast, würde mich das Ergebnis sehr interessieren. Danke!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen von ner leichten Jerke, die ich für meinen Spezl auf Weihnachten gebaut habe. Verbaut wurde ein Rainshadow Blank, mit dem er kleine Jerks, sowie Twitchbaits fischen kann. 

Hier die Pic`s:

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/9023/img1638r.jpg


http://img7.*ih.us/img7/9259/img1644c.jpg
l

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/107/img1648xr.jpg
l



...staubfrei Makro fotografieren geht fast gar nicht oder?? Naja,solange der Staub nicht im Lack ist,läßt er sich wie hier wenigstens abwischen|rolleyes


http://img7.*ih.us/img7/2306/img1653ls.jpg


http://img682.*ih.us/img682/1158/img1663.jpg


http://img43.*ih.us/img43/9459/img1661go.jpg

http://img691.*ih.us/img691/2300/img1668r.jpg


Naja...keine tollen Bilder, aber man erkennt immerhin was #c.



TL
Matze


----------



## Blink* (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

_black is beautiful_ ...

Sieht doch echt gut aus, da wird sich dein Spezl freuen !
Wünsch ihn ne Menge Drills damit #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schönes Teil#6

Viel Erfolg damit.#a#:|pfisch:



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also Matze,ich kann nicht viel erkennen.
Aber wenn ich das einzige klare Bild mit dem Übergang Duplon-WC-Blank betrachte,hast Du sauber gearbeitet und das nehme ich auch bei den anderen Details an.Prima.

Gruß Erich


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Matze,
sauber aufebaut!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hatte für Weihnachten auch was einfaches für nen Bekannten aufgebaut. Es ist ne Rute für die Holsteiner Forellenbordelle.


Blank:  [FONT=&quot]PacBay Tradition II T2SH1024-2 - 8'6"/2-teilig
Guides: Slim Sic 30-06 NGC, [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Top Fuji SiC MNST [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Seat: PB Minima
Splitgrip mit [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Woven Carbon Tube und [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Alu Einsteckabschlusskappe TBC001 Titan


[/FONT]


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Eins noch...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ist die schon fertig?

Es sieht zumindestens auf Bild 3 so aus als wenn die Bindung noch nicht lackiert ist.
Ansonsten sehr schön mit dem Blau.


#h#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ist vor dem lackieren geknipst worden, wie auch die Wicklung vor dem RH.


----------



## maesox (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dat wird schon!! Sieht sehr interessant aus!!!#6#6#6#6
Bitte das Ganze nochmal* nach* dem Lackieren!!#6


TL
Matze


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Rute habe ich schon weggegeben, aber die Lackierung ist halt wie wie ne Lackierung sein müsste...glatt ohne Dellen. Auf den ersten beiden Bildern sind die Ringe schon lackiert. 2x nass in nass.
In meiner Profilgallerie sind ja auch noch ein paar Stecken.

Ne schönen Stecken haste da gebaut. Ist am Ende das RH das Duplon bündig? Es schaut so als als wär da ne Kante!?


----------



## maesox (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

mmmmmh, kann nichts erkennen|kopfkrat Da ist aber nichts mit Kante.
Nächstes Mal lege ich aber mehr Wert aufs Fotografieren - schade drum#t


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vieleicht sieht es auf Bild 6 auch nur so merkwürdig aus. Aber ist der ACS-Seat nicht bündig mit dem Duplon? Welche Bewandnis hat das?


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich krieg nen Orga..... wenn ich manche Ruten hier sehe:v|bigeyes:q:q:q#d#d#d#d

Echt perversomat.......aber jetzt hab ich erstmal meine 3 Einsteiger Ruten gekauft und später werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal eine selber bauen,von der Fingerfertigkeit hab ich da garkeine Bedenken und Leute die Dremaschinen und Co haben kenn ich auch zu Genüge sollte also alles ken Problem darstellen.

Wollt vor 2 Wochen schon nen Rutenbaukurs für 100-150€ je nach Rute besuchen aber habs erstmal auf Eis gelegt bis ich überhaupt mal weiß welche Angelei mir am meisten Spaß bringt.

Mir haben schon einige erzählt einmal ne selbstgebaute gefischt und die von der Stange bleiben nach und nach im Keller liegen.

Wusste ich nicht das man sich von den Farben her beim selber bauen so austoben kann,klar das liebe Geld aber das ists allemal Wert.


Kurze Frage an euch die selber bauen,habt Ihr da mal nen Kurs gemacht oder habt Ihr euch alles selbst beigebracht(gibts da irgendwelche Anleitungen oder sonstiges)?


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch die selber bauen,habt Ihr da mal nen Kurs gemacht oder habt Ihr euch alles selbst beigebracht(gibts da irgendwelche Anleitungen oder sonstiges)?



Ich hab einfach drauf losgewerkelt. Ein Boardmitglied hat mir bei der Auswahl der Komponenten geholfen, da hatte ich keinerlei Plan davon. Aber beim Bauen/Basteln war das nach besten Wissen/Gewissen. 

Ich hab mit von Planet Angeln vorher die CMW-Folge angeguckt und ein paar bebilderte Anleitungen zum Ringe-Wickeln. Aber viel mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Alles autodidaktisch, durch trial and error. Sehr gut ist das Bilnkerheft von  Weckesser "Rutenbau".
Ein Kurs ist ebenfalls sehr empfehlen, da man sich den langwierigen Lernprozess etwas abkürzt. Solltest du einen Kurs belegen wollen, ist der Karl Bartsch sehr zu empfehlen, er hat m.M. das umfangreichste Wissen im Rutenbau in Dtl.

http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/


----------



## prignitz_angler (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Zum Glück wohnt der Habitalemagne(in meinen Augen ein wahrer Profi, versteht sein Handwerk) nicht weit weg von mir und hat mir sehr sehr gut weitergeholfen#6

Ohne ihn, hätte ich es nicht wirklich geschafft, aber durch seine Tips und Erfahrung wird es immer besser #h

Habe jetzt schon 3 Ruten gebaut , die 4 te ist schon in Arbeit :l


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin!
Ich möchte bei zwei meiner Ruten die Abschlußkappe ändern-wechseln wie bekomme ich die Alte Kappe ab ohne groß etwas zu beschädigen?
Wo liegt der optimale Balance Punkt bei einer montierten Rute?


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich möchte bei zwei meiner Ruten die Abschlußkappe ändern-wechseln wie bekomme ich die Alte Kappe ab ohne groß etwas zu beschädigen?
> Wo liegt der optimale Balance Punkt bei einer montierten Rute?



Ich würde es erstmal mit Heißwasser versuchen. Endstück reinstellen und dann versuchen abzudrehen. 
(Ansonsten die Feuersäge scharfmachen )
Balance-Punkt *bei mir* Oberkante Rollenhalter.


----------



## Upi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke ich werde es mal versuchen!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Upi schrieb:


> Wo liegt der optimale Balance Punkt bei einer montierten Rute?




Dort wo du die Rute später hältst. Also entweder rollengreifer oder am Vorgriff.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Upi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke! Also ist eine Rute genau da aus-zu-balancieren wo man die Hand anlegt=Optimal? nicht Kopflastig oder ich sag mal Hecklastig machen?


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

ich hab mir mal 'ne Eisrute gebaut ... das war nur "Resteverwertung", aber dafür ist es ganz OK geworden. Besonders der Fliegenrollenhalter gefällt mir optisch sehr gut und die kleine 750er Symetre paßt auch super rein, allerdings ist der Griffkomfort nicht so doll - ist eben nicht dafür gemacht, aber mit Handschuhen geht's 

Gruß, Matthias

--


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

die 750er Rolle läßt erst erahnen wie zierlich das Stöckchen ist  nette Art der Resteverwertung, gehts jetzt an die "grüne" ?


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> die 750er Rolle läßt erst erahnen wie zierlich das Stöckchen ist  nette Art der Resteverwertung, gehts jetzt an die "grüne" ?


eigentlich wollte ich schon letzte Woche mit der grünen und den anderen beiden anfangen, aber wie das so ist ... erstmal die unangenehmen Sachen abhaken (z.B. Steuererklärung :v), dann sind noch die Kids krank geworden und zu guter letzt muß ich auch noch Teile nachbestellen (die Spitze der grünen ist dicker als angegeben ). Naja, wird schon ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Für meinen 13-jährigen Enkel habe ich einen Blank gesucht,mit dem er ein breites Spektrum abdecken kann.
Gefunden habe ich einen 11' Blank mit Spitzenaktion und einem WG. von ca.60g.
Bestückt mit PacBay MINIMA-TV Chrome/TiGold 7+1.

Gruß Erich


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Feines Ding. Ich steh extrem auf Gold. So einen Opa hätte ich auch gern gehabt:q.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Feines Ding. Ich steh extrem auf Gold.
> Gruß Daniel


 
Besondes in Barrenform :q

Gruß Erich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Saubere Sache!

Kann mich nur anschließen, wer so einen Opa hat kann sich glücklich schätzen!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

|bigeyesbauste mir auch so eine?|bigeyes|kopfkrat:m
mfg fabi:q


----------



## Slotti (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Erich,

wie gewohnt,extrem sauber verarbeitet !!! sehr schöner dezenter Aufbau,trifft voll meinen Geschmack.

Kurze Frage, welchen Lack verwendest du?


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Besondes in Barrenform :q
> 
> Gruß Erich



Krisensicher


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Leute !

Hallo Mark,
ich benutze nur Flex Coat.Habe seit 2 Jahren 1 Gebinde Treadmaster noch unbenutzt herumstehen.Macht der Gewohnheit oder schon Altersstarrsinn  ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich nutze normalerweise den Flex Coat Lite, bin auch soweit sehr zufrieden, habe aber letztens bei einer schwereren Rute den Threadmaster verwendet und muß sagen der trägt besser auf, heißt zb Metallicränder sind nach dünnem Auftrag dicht. Du lackierst ja auch eher dünn daher die Frage.

Ist das der normale Flex Coat oder der Lite Build?


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@fluefiske


Hast klasse gemacht!!! Sauber...TIP..TOP!!!!!!#6


----------



## fluefiske (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Mark
Musste nachschauen,es ist High Build Formula 2-Komponeten Lack von Tackle 24.
Also dünn lackiere ich nicht,bin eher für ein sattes Finish,da wird nicht gegeizt wegen einem halben Gramm Lack verteilt auf Rutenlänge.Ich möchte keine Garnwicklung erkennen.
Eigentlich habe ich vom Treadmaster auch nur Gutes gehört und werde den auch mal testen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Toller Aufbau, Erich, Du hast wirklich ein gutes Gespür für eine farblich passende Zusammenstellung der Garne #6 ... mein erster Gedanke war auch gleich: so einen Opa ... :k

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Mit der Fotografiererei ist das so eine Sache ... ich mache es inzwischen auch so wie Du (etwas überbelichtet mit hochgedrehter Blitzsstärke). Anders bringt man die Details bei den winterlichen Lichtverhältnissen irgendwie nicht gut rüber, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich damit noch nicht. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## fluefiske (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Matthias.

Zu den Fotos : 
Ich nehme ein weisses Handtuch als Untergrund.Die Meissten mach ich ohne Blitz.Ich schiesse von jedem Detail 2-3 Fotos.
Dann werden sie auf den PC übertragen und das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gestartet.Oft muß ich nur die Helligkeit regeln,da alle etwas dunkel sind.Manchmal spiele ich auch noch mit Licht und Schatten.
Dabei achte ich darauf,daß die Farben der ganzen Komponenten so naturgetreu und echt wie möglich bleiben.
Bei 90% aller Bilder,die hier eingestellt werden,kann ich fast keine Details erkennen,weil alles zu dunkel ist.Mit jedem kostenlosen Programm kann man das regeln.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Erich,

danke für die Info zu den Fotos! Das weiße Handtuch als Unterlage ist eine gute Idee ('nen Spiegel werde ich auch mal probieren). Mit dem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm geht's natürlich auch, aber dafür bin ich zu faul  ... wenn man die Blitzstärke hochdreht, bekommt man einen ähnlichen Effekt, siehe Anhang. Die Details kommen dann zwar einigermaßen rüber, aber der Rest wirkt überbelichtet/verblitzt und das stört mich noch.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dein Bild hat mir gut gefallen,zeigt es doch die Details,die man sehen will.Da habe ich auch gemerkt,daß Du am Probieren bist  .
Wenn Du mit Blitz arbeitest,besteht auch immer die Gefahr mit den Spiegelungen,besonders bei einer Lackierung.Aber wir arbeiten dran.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke, Erich, aber Du hast natürlich Recht, die Spiegelungen sind beim Blitz ein Problem. Man kann den Effekt zwar mit dem Winkel ein bißchen abmildern, aber so schön spiegelfrei wie bei Dir wird es natürlich nicht. Mein Foto profitiert auch nur von dem guten Kontrast des dunklen Duplons und Carbons, mit hellem Kork wird's dann schon wieder problematisch (wirkt dann auch zu hell, so wie die Umgebung).

Mit welcher Beleuchtung machst Du denn Deine Fotos? Im Freien bei Tageslicht? Ganz ohne Blitz wird momentan in der Wohnung schon schwierig (ohne effektive Zusatzbeleuchtung), selbst mit lichtstarkem Objektiv. Vielleicht mache ich am Wochenende gegen Mittag mal ein paar Fotos im Garten auf dem Schnee, das sollte auch ohne Blitz und Nachbearbeitung klappen (wenn es nicht gerade wieder mal schneit |rolleyes).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Matthias,
ich mache die Fotos wenn möglich im Freien.Selbst ohne Blitz muß man auf Spiegelungen achten,deshalb aus verschiedenen Winkeln knipsen.
Bei Sonnenschein ist es auch nicht so einfach,da hast Du auch wieder schnell die Spiegelungen und dann kommt noch der Schattenwurf dazu.Oft lege ich die Objekte in den Schatten und helle später auf.
Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist von grossem Vorteil,ich hatte mir nach der Anschaffung der Digicam nach einigen Recherchen FIX FOTO angeschafft.Das ist selbsterklärend und mit 30€ recht günstig.Du kannst Dir dieses zu Testzwecken runterladen und 14 Tage probieren.Wurde nur für die Digitalfotographie entwickelt und es gibt auch ein Forum dazu.
Da hast Du ruckizucki Deine Bilder bearbeitet und gespeichert.
Oder mit Picasa,kostet nix,kannst die Bilder bearbeiten und gleich ins Forum stellen.
http://www.j-k-s.com/index.php?idcat=3&sid=7b9ccc9ed7531c2952a45052a8971a15

http://picasa.google.com/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, Erich!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## danny.circle (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo,ich wollte mir auch mal eine rute bauen.hab bis jetzt folgende vorstellung davon:
ringe:http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0487930454546586&AnbieterID=10136
+endring:http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0487930454546586&AnbieterID=10136
blank: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Blank%20RX%207%20%203-teilig%20Rainshadow-4639/
,den in 20-100 wg
rollenhalter: http://server5.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0487930454546586&AnbieterID=10136
denke mal,dass das ganz in ordnung ist.was haltet ihr davon?
mfg,danny.circle


----------



## fluefiske (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schau mal hier,das ist der Blank in 10-50g WG.

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=1501

Gruß Erich


----------



## Ozmo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

ich habe auch ein paar Ruten gebaut....

Schaut einfach selbst, sind auch in anderen Foren zu sehen und einige werden sie auch kennen.

Bei der ersten habe ich einen PacBay Tradition II 720 verwendet und bei der Rute mit der Presso einen T-Russel Blank der dünner als ein Bleistift ist!

TL


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Letztes Bild: ist das ein Spacer oder ist das der original Blank?


----------



## Ozmo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Spacer, der Blank ist ansonsten zu dünn und würd komisch aussehen!

TL


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wo hast den weg wen man fragen darf ?


----------



## fluefiske (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gefällt mir gut,angenehmes Design #6 .

GE


----------



## Ozmo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weiß nicht ob man es hier besser sieht habe da auch ein wenig mit Carbon gearbeitet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick


----------



## Jol (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Zusammen!
Hier mal meine erste selbstgebaute Rute. Bestehend aus einem Rutenkomplettbausatz (Bausatz Twister 3) von CMW. Grauer Blank mit goldenen Wicklungen (ohne Farbfixativ!).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marcel


----------



## danny.circle (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ozmo:was is des hinter der rolle,sieht aus wie holz?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



danny.circle schrieb:


> @ozmo:was is des hinter der rolle,sieht aus wie holz?



Ein in brown marble lackierer Rollenhalter würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
nachdem ich heute nichts und wirklich nichts zu tuhen hatte, hab ich mich mal getraut an einem Blank rumzuspielen.
Meine Älteste Rute, Glasfaserstock von Abu Garcia 235cm lang und bis 30gr Wurfgewicht, absolut bescheidene Ringe und schrottiger Moosgummi. Ich hab mich dann entschlossen alles selber zu machen, den Kork habe ich von Weinflaschen, und das untere Griffstück habe ich aus einem Stück Wacholder gefertigt. 2 Stunden hat es alleine gedauert bis das harte Holz endlich fertig war, bisher ist nur das Griffstück fertig, neue Ringe kommen in den nächsten Tagen ran.
Ein wenig Lack muss auch noch rüber, aber alles schwer zu bekommen am Sonntag. |evil:
Zugegeben, nicht perfekt, aber ich finds schön. :q
Schon jetzt ist die Rute für mich "unbezahlbar", dabei stammt die Rute aus einem billig Set. (Wobei die Aktion super ist! :vik

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin moin, ich brauche mal einen Tipp von den Fachleuten 

Ich bau mir grade meine Erste "Harrisson VHF 30-75" auf, habe den Griff auch soweit fertig.































Ich mache mir nun Gedanken welchen Lack ich verwenden soll, FlexCoat Lite oder Threadmaster??? |kopfkrat
Ich habe bis jetzt nur einige Versuche mit 2K-Klebern von UHU gemacht und die waren eher bescheiden.

Vielen Dank im voraus, Joannis



PS: Die Ringe sind Silber mit blauen Zirkoneinlage.
-Nassschiebefolie habe ich vom; Dream Dock Shop
-Griffkomponenten von; Hous of Brunner


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Irgendwie waren die Bilder verschwunden ???


----------



## Slotti (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der Flex Coate Lite und der Threadmaster sind beides gute Lacke, da machst du mit keinem etwas falsch, wichtig ist das du erstmal bei einem Lack bleibst und dich darauf "einschießt".

Ich habe und nutze zurzeit noch den Flex Coat Lite werde aber sobald das Gebinde leer ist wohl auf den Threadmaster umsteigen, beim Threadmaster habe ich das Gefühl das er besser aufträgt/deckt als der Flex Coat.

Kleiner Nachteil des Lite Build ist noch das er recht lange brauch bis er angezogen ist, zum von Hand trocknen/drehen ist der meiner Ansicht eher ungeeignet.

|wavey:


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schickes Ding bauste da#6. Das ist deine erste oder?

Ich baue ja auch gerade meine erste und stand auch vor der Entscheidung, ob ich Flex Coat oder Threadmaster verwenden soll. Hab dann die Foren etc. durchforstet und bin dabei immer wieder auf die Aussagen gestoßen, dass der Flex Coat zwar durchaus gut ist, das Ergebnis mit dem Threadmaster aber dennoch etwas besser sein soll. Außerdem wäre der Threadmaster etwas besser zu verarbeiten und nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll beim Mischungsverhältnis. Angeblich kanns schon bei geringen Differenzen im Mischungsverhältnis Probleme beim Härten des Flex Coats geben.....die der Threadmaster da noch verzeiht.

Wie gesagt, ich bau auch meine Erste und kann keinen wirklichen Vergeich zwischen den Lacken ziehen, sondern nur das mitteilen, was ich selbst darüber gelesen habe. Ich habe mir dehalb den Threadmaster bestellt und in den letzten Tagen das Spitzenteil meines Erstlings lackiert. Hatte echt Bammel vorm Lackieren, muss aber sagen, dass das mit dem Threadmaster völlig unkompliziert war. Nachdem man einmal wusste, wie der Lack sich auf der rotierenden Rute verhält, wars echt gut. Ich hab den Lack kurz vorm Verarbeiten für ein paar Minuten auf die Heizung gestellt und dann angerührt. Hab mich dabei an diese Anleitung gehalten, da es dort wirklich gut beschrieben ist: http://www.redtag-flyfishing.de/rutenbau_know-how/rutenbau_know-how_03.html

Einzige Abweichung bei mir war, dass ich meine Rute vorsichtshalber länger rotieren lassen habe, als es in der Anleitung beschrieben steht.

Ergebnis ist wirklich gut geworden, befreundetem Angler war mein Rutenbauprojekt von Anfang an suspekt. Er meinte, sowas kann man doch selbst garnicht (kann ja nicht jeder zwei so linke Hände haben wie er:q). Als er gestern vorbei kam und sich das fertig lackierte Spitzenteil anschaute, hat er erstmal nichts gesagt und alles penibelst begutachtet und mit ein paar Stangenruten verglichen.....Nach ein paar Minuten kam dann: "Ähm, ja das sieht wirklich gut aus.......du Daniel, wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kannste mir dann auch vielleicht mal eine bauen?"
Scheint also ausreichend gut geworden zu sein. Ich werde wohl auch in Zukunft den Threadmaster verwenden, ganz nach dem Motto: Never change a running system.

Werd nachher mal ein paar Fotos von den lackierten Bindungen reistellen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ TRANSformator & Slotti

 Danke für Eure Tipps, Ihr bestätigt auch meine Tendenz zum Threadmaster-Lack, ich werde mir die Tage ein Set bestellen.
Da es meine Erste ist, habe ich etwas Bammel, dass das mit der Lackierung schief geht |uhoh: ich werde wohl vorher einige Testläufe machen müssen  

 @ All

Was sagt Ihr denn zu meiner Idee mit der Skyline auf dem Blank, too much oder Ok.???


MfG, Joannis


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo,
nachdem der erste versuch mir selber eine rute zu bauen (relativ) erfolgreich beendet ist bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Blank für mein neues projekt:

spinnrute zum angeln vom bellyboat
länge: 210cm-240cm
wurfgewicht: bis 40g
aktion: fast (med-fast ist auch noch ok)
preis: bis 100€
schön leicht und dünn sollte der Blank natürlich auch noch sein!

ich weiss das das natürlich kaum alles unter einen hut zu kriegen ist (vor allem mit der preisvorstellung)!
ich bin aber für jeden vorschlag dankbar auch wenn er von meinen angaben abweicht, bin wie gesagt für jede anregung ofen!

hat jemand einen tip für mich?

danke im vorraus


----------



## Tisie (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Discobarsch,

der 784-2er PacBay könnte passen, den baue ich mir auch gerade auf (als Baitcaster). Den gibt's bei Tackle24 für <25€ in unterschiedlichen Farben (unter Sonderposten Rutenbau » Blanks » Spinnruten » PacBay Spinnruten-Blank 784-2 / 6‘6"-198cm / 2-teilig), damit bekommst Du für 100€ 'ne schöne Rute aufgebaut.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## discobarsch (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

jo, der sieht wirklich gar nicht schlecht aus! danke für den hinweis!
ist die aktion den auch wirklich "schnell"? da du den ja hast kannst du das vielleicht "ehrlicher" beurteilen als der dealer!


----------



## Tisie (8. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

der Blank ist schon schnell/straff, hat dabei aber eine rel. durchgängige, harmonische Aktion mit viel Kraft im Handteil.

Mehr kann ich erst sagen, wenn die Ringe drauf sind und die Rute Wasser gesehen hat.

Pass auf mit dem Spitzendurchmesser, mein Blank lag deutlich über den angegebenen 2mm (ich brauchte einen Ring mit 2,2er Tube, die 2mm paßte auch nach abschleifen des Lacks nicht).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## TRANSformator (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
meine erste Eigenbaurute ist nun auch fertig. Aufgebaut wurde auf dem hier schon genannten PacBay 784-2 mit einem geteilten Duplongriff und Minima Rollenhalter. Die Ringe stammen ebenfalls aus der Minima-Serie von PacBay.
Gesamtgewicht der Rute liegt bei 125 gr.


----------



## TRANSformator (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Noch ein paar Bilder....


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die ist ja richtig schön geworden.#6

Auf den ersten Blick erinnert sie ein wenig an die WFT Pencill. Muss wohl am RH liegen.

Auf den zweiten Blick sieht sie aber besser aus.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Alle Achtung Sportsfreund,sehr saubere Verarbeitung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## discobarsch (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

respekt! wirklich schickes teil!


----------



## flasha (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Moin,
> meine erste Eigenbaurute ist nun auch fertig. Aufgebaut wurde auf dem hier schon genannten PacBay 784-2 mit einem geteilten Duplongriff und Minima Rollenhalter. Die Ringe stammen ebenfalls aus der Minima-Serie von PacBay.
> Gesamtgewicht der Rute liegt bei 125 gr.



Ein Traum von einer Rute!#6

Darf man mal fragen was das ganze gekostet hat und wie lange der zeitliche Aufwand war?


----------



## donlotis (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ganz sauber! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Rutenringe sehen aus wie an den Blank gegossen. Sehr geile, vorbildliche Verarbeitung!#r


----------



## TRANSformator (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vielen Dank für das Lob, freut mich, dass die Rute gefällt.

Der Preis für den Aufbau liegt rein von den Komponenten letztlich bei knapp 65 €. Da ich als Neuling noch kein Repertoire an verschiedenen Bindegarnen hatte, musste ich das natürlich noch extra kaufen. Genau wie den Lack und Kleber. Das waren dann zusammen nochmal knapp 18 €.
Mit Versandkosten habe ich round about ca. 90 € bezahlt.

Die Zeit für den Aufbau kann ich so genau garnicht bestimmen. Als Neuling ist man da noch nicht so fix und die ein oder andere Wicklung habe ich auch zweimal gemacht, weil mir der erste Versuch nicht gefiel. Habe immer in Etappen gearbeitet, immer dann wenn Zeit war. Kann da wirklich keine genaue Stundenzahl nennen, hab die quasi im Februar aufgebaut, aber 20 Std. waren das ohne die Trockenphasen sicherlich. Das Ganze aber ohne Gehetze.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## donlotis (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> ...Das Ganze aber ohne Gehetze...



Das wird das Ausschlaggebende gewesen sein... #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## TRANSformator (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



donlotis schrieb:


> Das wird das Ausschlaggebende gewesen sein... #6
> 
> Gruß donlotis




Gut möglich.
Werde das Teil bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Spinntour mal mitbringen, dann kannste das Ding mal in der Praxis auf Herz und Niere testen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schicke Rute Daniel. Tolle Arbeit!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wirklich schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Slotti (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Daniel,

ich war in letzter Zeit wenig Online von daher konnte ich bisher nichts zu deiner Rute schreiben.

Die Rute ist wirklich sehr gut geworden, du kannst Stolz auf dich sein. Du bist aber auch von Anfang an sehr gewissenhaft an die Sache herangegangen , da habe ich fast nichts anderes erwartet. 

Besonders der Lack scheint für die erste Rute wirklich super gelungen zu sein. Hut ab !!

Ich hoffe der fertige Stock erfüllt seinen angedachten Einsatzzweck. Ich denke mal auf kurz oder lang werden deine ganzen Stangenruten entweder stark überarbeitet werden oder ausgetauscht


----------



## TRANSformator (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ sundvogel & Schleifen-Stefan

Vielen Dank fürs Lob, das treibt einem ja fast die Röte ins Gesicht.




Slotti schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> ich war in letzter Zeit wenig Online von daher konnte ich bisher nichts zu deiner Rute schreiben.
> erwartet.
> ...



Hallo Mark,
Lob von Experten wie dir hört man natürlich doppelt gern. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass eigentlich auch alles wie am Schnürchen geklappt hat, das Rutenbauen ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Man hat mir ja auch sehr gut geholfen. Erst hast du mich bei der Blankauswahl und einigen Tipps sehr kompetent beraten und auch im Rutenbauforum wurde mir jede Frage super schnell von den Membern beantwortet. Die ganze Rutenbauszene ist eine echt tolle Truppe.

Zum Lack:
Das war irgendwie die Phase, vor der ich den größten Bammel hatte.....Bindungen kann man fast beliebig oft neu machen, wenn der Lack aber erstmal drauf ist, wirds schwierig, wenn was schief läuft. Habe ja den Threadmaster in Spritzen verwendet und fand den echt klasse. Hatte mit Bläschen eigentlich überhaupt keine Probleme, brauchte auch keinen Strohhalm oder ein Feuerzeug zur Hilfe. Lediglich beim letzten Rest aus den Spritzen musste ich aufpassen, die Luftblase in den Spritzen ist da etwas tricky.

Ich bin guter Dinge, dass der 784-2 genau meine Erwartungen erfüllt, der Trockentest verspricht viel. Da hast du mich top beraten, dafür nochnmal danke. Wenn die ersten richtigen Erfahrungen da sind, werde ich mal kurz berichten.
Mit dem Ersetzen oder Überarbeiten der Stangenruten könntest du Recht haben.....bin im Rutenbauforum ja bereits auf der Suche nach neuen Projekten.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> bin im Rutenbauforum ja bereits auf der Suche nach neuen Projekten.




Ich bin sicher Du findest was... #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Genau.#6

Wenn man einmal angefangen hat ist man nicht mehr zu bremsen.

Oder wie es früher hieß: Wo sinnlos rohe Kräfte walten, kann kein Knopf die Hose halten.|supergri|supergri|supergri

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin zusammen,
ich möchte auch einmal wieder mein neuestes Werk für das "Schaufenster Rutenbau" beisteuern.

Es handelt sich um eine Fliegenrute (welch Wunder |supergri)
Blank PacificBay Tradition-Serie
mit der Bezeichnung IGF 805-4 (noch einer in den USA hergestellter)
Beringt wurde mir Einstegringen von PacBay in TICH
2,2,2,3,3,3,4,4,T12 laut Guidespacing.

Griff und RH sind Eigenkreationen welche ich mit einem Skeleton RH von PacBay ergänzt habe.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder 

Grüße,
René


----------



## fluefiske (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wirklich sehr schön,Deine feinen Holzarbeiten,ausgesprochen edel.Die Farbe der alten PacBay gefällt mir noch heute ausgezeichnet,habe sie ja oft genug in der Hand.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bobster (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Traumhaft !

Sehr schöne Arbeit.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön,Deine feinen Holzarbeiten,ausgesprochen edel.Die Farbe der alten PacBay gefällt mir noch heute ausgezeichnet,habe sie ja oft genug in der Hand.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Erich, Du mußt das gewußt haben, das ich noch so einen Blank hierliegen habe, sonst hättest Du mir sicher nicht dieses Cocobolo mitgebracht 

René


----------



## Breamhunter (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönes Ding, Respekt. Die Wicklungen in Blank-Farbe gefällt mir  sehr gut.
Hast Du den Winding-Check (wenns denn einer sein soll) auch selbst hergestellt ? Sieht gut aus #6


----------



## Blauzahn (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, Respekt. Die Wicklungen in Blank-Farbe gefällt mir  sehr gut.
> Hast Du den Winding-Check (wenns denn einer sein soll) auch selbst hergestellt ? Sieht gut aus #6



Hallo Breamhunter,
der Griff ist komplett Handarbeit, also Korkscheiben verleimt, Holzspacer und Rollensitz gedrechselt...
demnach auch der Abschluss des Griffs, von mir aus auch Windingcheck #h
Erich hat mir nur zwei Holzklötzchen mitgebracht...

René


----------



## MeyerChri (21. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey alle zusammen,

Ich bin gerade dabei meine erst Rute zu bauen und habe eine kleine frage.

Muss ich nur die Ringbindungen oder die komplette Rute lackieren??

Hier ein Link zur Rute: http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...ngelgerate/Fliegenruten-Fly-Spezial-II-BA-13/


----------



## Blauzahn (22. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei meine erst Rute zu bauen und habe eine kleine frage.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
da der Blank schon lackiert ist, werden nur die Ringwicklungen lackiert.
Wenn der Blank unlackiert ist, wird dieser erst lackiert, aber mit einem anderen Lack, nicht mit dem Rutenbaulack.
Dieser Lack gehört nur auf die Wicklungen...
War das Deine Fragestellung ?

Grüße


----------



## MeyerChri (22. März 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Genau das wollte ich wissen. Danke dir. Wenn sie fertig ist kommen Bilder |wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (13. April 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hi rutenbauer,
an meiner shimano speedmaster 2,70m 20-50g ist mir eine ringeinlage rausgefallen! diesen ring will ich jetzt erneuern weiss jedoch nicht wo ich so einen kriege!
das müsste ein
Fuji Ti-Lite Hardlite Ring
sein.
Weiss jemand wo ich sowas bestellen kann?

danke im vorraus,
gruss


----------



## Lenni4321 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo ist hier irgendein rutenbauer in s-h der  lust hat mir das mal einen nachmittag zu zeigen wie das geht ich bin voll begeistert und möchte mich vllt auch mal daran versuchen aber ich möchte es erst ausprobieren bevor ich das ganze zeug bestelle 
LG Lenni


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
hier für speziell für _jogibaer1996 _die Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht, wie ich die Rute aufgebaut habe, für einen ausführlichen Bericht hätte ich mit einer Digicam alle Schritte festhalten müssen, leider zu spät. :c
An dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank an unser "Sonnengestochendes Zottelbärtchen" Steffen (Steffen23769) er war mir in allem eine große Hilfe.

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal meine Shimano Technium DF BX Spinning in 270cm, 20gr zerbrochen, was muss das Teil auch immer bei den Füßen liegen. #q

Da ich es mir nicht leisten kann mal eben so 80€ in die Tonne zu kloppen beschloss ich die Rute umzubauen, alles neu, von Ring bis Rollenhalter. Wie ich es mache, wusste ich mit der Zeit genau, ich bin ja dabei, mit der Baitcaster zu angeln und da ich ein Freund von hochwertigem Gerät bin, mal "eben so" umgebaut. Rute etwas gekürtzt, sie ist jetzt etwas mehr als 1,80 Meter lang
Über einen Monat lang war ich auf der Suche und habe mir alles geholt, Ringe, Rollenhalter, Unterfütterer, Winding Checks, Kork & Korkabschlusskappe, Bindegarn und dehnender Schaumkleber (Uhu Puu Max, ich liebe den Namen ).
Alles zusammen ~90€, dabei waren die Produkte im Einzelnen nicht soo teuer.
Steffen war so freundlich und hat mir dabei geholfen, die Ringabstände zu bestimmen, den Overlap zu ermitteln und die nötigen Sachen zu besorgen. #h

...

Zuhause mit den ganzen Einzelteilen ging es sofort an die Arbeit.
Mühsehlig habe ich jeden Ring mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber am Blank befestigt und später angebunden, es waren locker mehr als 4 Stunden die ich immer wieder 
zum korrigieren, überprüfen und binden verbraucht habe. 8+1 Ringe hat die Rute, damit das Auge auch was hat, habe ich einen Low-Ryder Weitwurfring angebunden, sieht ganz gut aus. Allerdings schweineteuer mit 10€

















Dann ging es an den Rollenhalter, da auf dem 1. Teil nur der Rollenhalter sitzt, war es eigentlich egal wie der Rollenhalter steht, eigentlich!
Damit es optisch passt, habe ich die alten Blank-Artikelnummer draufgelassen und sie genau nebeneinander geschoben, und demnach den Rollenhalter auf die Ringe verschoben.






Den Kork habe ich extrem mühsam mit dem Akkubohrer aufgebohrt, da ich keine Rundfeile habe. Nachdem der Kram fertig war, alles auf den Blank geschoben und geguckt ob es passt, jau tut es! Doch mist, die Winding Checks fehlen!!! Verzweifelt habe ich die kleinen Plastikringe gesucht, die ja elegant die ungleichmäßige Bohrung vom Kork verdeckt. Zum Glück lagen sie noch auf meinem Schreibtisch, sodass es schnell voranging.
Vorsichtig habe ich den Pu Max Kleber auf den Blank gegossen und alles nach und nach aufgelegt, extrem klebrig das Zeug! Und wenn das schon nicht genug wäre, als ich eigendlich schon fertig war, musste ich feststellen, dass der Kram noch derart instabil ist, dass mir der Rollenhalter total abgesackt ist! 
Nochmal alles gerichtet, mit Gummibändern und Tape fixiert, damit der Kram über Nacht nicht sonstwas macht, senkrecht hingehängt und erstmal schlafen gehen, da der Kleber 12 Stunden zum aufschäumen und festwerden braucht.
Am nächsten (diesen) morgen schnell angeguckt, alles sitzt fest! Super, bald kann ich angeln gehen. 








Die Abschlusskappe habe ich übrigends erst noch nicht angeklebt, so konnte ich heute die Rute ausbalancieren, was mit ziemlich wenig Gewicht ging.
Die Abschlusskappe ist fast fest, ich konnte aber schon ein paar Fotos machen.

http://www.bild-upload.de/index.php?m=display&h=a35cb8403596139211fac689e2258c

http://www.bild-upload.de/index.php?m=display&h=0e537faa76730b0d5d8615ea18f198

Wie schon gesagt, fiel mir das Ausbalancieren ziemlich leicht. Stahlbolzen in die passende Länge gesägt, Kleber rauf und rein damit! Kurz vor der Rolle ist das Ding ausbalanciert, perfekt!

http://www.bild-upload.de/index.php?m=display&h=d4f1afa73bcb1022d53625b39d7535



Die Rute ist ein wahres Fliegengewicht, der Blank wog 37gr, jetzt aufgebaut wiegt sie 115gr! 
Länge: ~180cm
Wurfgewicht: ~30gr/35gr
Ringe: 8+1
Aktion: Parabolisch 
Gewicht: 115gr

Zum Rutenbau kann ich sagen:
Es macht wirklich Spaß sich freiwillig so zu konzentrieren, alles perfekt hinzubekommen, bei jedem fehlerfrei gemeißtertem Schritt denkt man leise "Ja!" und wenn am Ende die fertige Rute vor einem liegt, will man nur damit angeln gehen.


Gruß, Jochen



Zu den Bildern:
Mehr kann ich irgendwie nicht einfügen. |uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schön, schön . . . 

Leider kann man die Bilder nicht öffnen.


#h#h#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön, schön . . .
> 
> Leider kann man die Bilder nicht öffnen.
> 
> ...


 


uuups, dann muss ich die Bilder doch hässlich unten ankleben


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja, mach mal.

Bin(und wohl nicht nur ich) doch sehr gespannt auf deinen Eigenbau.


#h#h#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Soooo, ein paar Bilder habe ich rein bekommen, der Rest wird nicht angenommen, da bleiben nur die Links #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na gugge da 
Hast Du ne Nachtschicht eingelegt?  hast doch gestern erst das Päckchen von mir bekommen 
Konntest es nicht abwarten? 

Glückwunsch mein Bester, wird ja mit jeder Rute besser #h

Wir sehen uns #h


----------



## stefano89 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir. Ich wollte demnächst auch mal damit loslegen, nur fehlen mir noch Materialien. 
Und zwar hab ich bis jetzt noch immer keine Ahnung, welchen Kleber ich verwenden muss.
Man benötigt ja 2 verschiedene. Für die Ringbindungen würde ich normales Epoxy vom Köderbau nehmen, Envirotex Lite.
Und was benutzt man am besten für unter den Rollenhalter und den Kork/Duplon? Funktioniert das gut mit diesem Uhu? Schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen damit gemacht? Nicht dass der sich mit der Zeit auflöst oder so.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Fehmarnangler,
sehr schön welchen Elan Du beim Rutenbau an den Tag legst,
Hut ab!
Ein paar Tips noch von mir:
Die Ringe kann man vor dem Wickeln sehr gut mit Tape befestigen. Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Auch die Ringe vorher nochmal an den Ringfüßen anschleifen (somit wird die Wicklung homogener)
Das Garn, welches Du verwendet hast erscheint mir etwas dick, damit sehen die Wicklungen auch etwas ungleichmäßig aus. Da Du, wie ich sehe, noch nicht lackiert hast, kannst Du dort aber noch korrigieren. Wenn erstmal der Bindungslack drauf ist, ist es zu spät.
Zu guter letzt, der wichtigste Tipp.
Nimm Dir Zeit beim Rutenbau !
Ob der jeweilige Arbeitsschritt nun 1 oder 3 Stunden dauert ist nicht so wichtig, gewissenhaftes Arbeiten bringt gute Ergebnisse und sehr lange Freude mit dem  Selbstbau.

Grüße,
René


----------



## discobarsch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@stefano89: eigentlich sollte man für den rollenhalter KEINEN aufschäumenden kleber benutzen sondern unterwickeln (tape).
zum verkleben von griffteilen und rollenhalter benutze ich "5-minuten" epoxyd aus dem bootsbau. zum lackieren der bindungen habe ich flexcoat und die cmw eigenmarke ausprobiert: der flexcoat ist viel besser zu verarbeiten!

@fehmarnagler: schickes teil und wirklich leicht! ist doch schön wenn man einem rutenbruch doch noch was positives abverlangen kann.
die ringbindung (die grossaufnahme) scheint mir aber auch ziemlich unsauber, das würd ich schon nocheinmal korrigieren!

gruss


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Na gugge da
> Hast Du ne Nachtschicht eingelegt?  hast doch gestern erst das Päckchen von mir bekommen
> Konntest es nicht abwarten?
> 
> ...


 


Nachdem ich los war, gings sofort nach Hause, da habe ich mal eben so bis halb 9 rumgebastelt. 


@ Blauzahn:
Danke für das Lob, 
vielleicht mache ich den einen oder anderen Ring nochmal neu, schwarz auf schwarz ist nicht so leicht zu sehen. 
Ich war wirklich hochkonzentriert dabei, nichts konnte mich von der Rute abbrigen.

Der Ring sieht übrigends nur schlecht gewickelt aus, weil Nahaufnahme!

@ stefano:
Der Kleber heißt "Uhu Pu Max", und schäumt auf, dadurch presst er sich zwischen Kork und Blank und klebt fest.
Den Rollenhalter unterfüttert man mit extra Unterfütterern.
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Unterfütterer%20f.%20Rollenhalter-5388/
Die Dinger bestehen aus einem festen, trockenen Schaum, der hohl ist. Alternativ kann/soll man Malerkreppban nehmen.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nachdem ich los war, gings sofort nach Hause, da habe ich mal eben so bis halb 9 rumgebastelt.
> 
> 
> @ Blauzahn:
> ...




Du schaust dir deine Rute doch nicht nur aus der Ferne an.

Du machst das mit soviel Elan, da kannste den Ring ruhig nochmal binden.|rolleyes

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Zusammenstellung der Komponenten sehr gut.#6


Übung macht den Meister. . . . 


#h#h#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, gefällt mir. Ich wollte demnächst auch mal damit loslegen, nur fehlen mir noch Materialien.
> Und zwar hab ich bis jetzt noch immer keine Ahnung, welchen Kleber ich verwenden muss.
> Man benötigt ja 2 verschiedene. Für die Ringbindungen würde ich normales Epoxy vom Köderbau nehmen, Envirotex Lite.
> Und was benutzt man am besten für unter den Rollenhalter und den Kork/Duplon? Funktioniert das gut mit diesem Uhu? Schon jemand Langzeiterfahrungen damit gemacht? Nicht dass der sich mit der Zeit auflöst oder so.
> Gruß Steffen




Nimm für die Ringlackierung kein Epoxid Harz (zu dickflüssig), sondern 2K Rutenlack.
Selbst bei Verwendung von Rutenlack wirst du immer Lufteinschlüsse am Ringfuß haben. Die wirst du aber nicht sehen, da man sie nur bei Verwendung von Garn erkennen kann, welches nach der Lackierung voll- oder teil-durchsichtig wird.

Wenn du Epoxid nimmst, wird die Wicklung überhaupt nicht richtig durchtränkt werden.


----------



## stefano89 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nja, das mit Malerkrepp war mir bekannt. Mir geht es nur um den Kleber. Ringbindungen lackier ich mit Epoxy, aber beim Griff sollte man dann doch eher was anderes nehmen oder? Auf den Videos von Mudhole ist einn sehr zäher Kleber zu erkennen, mit dem die Hohlräume zwischen Kork/Rollenhalter und Blank komplett aufgefüllt werden.
Mit 5 Min-Epoxy erscheint mir auch eher ungeeignet, dann müsste ich ja den kompletten Griff mit Krepp unterfüttern. Aber bis jetzt hab ich nur gesehn, dass man 4 bis 5 Unterfütterungen für den kompletten Griff macht.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Zum Verkleben des Korks und RH auf dem Blank verwende ich UHU plus endfest 300. Das ist kein aufschäumender Kleber, da ich diesen nicht besonders mag, weil er aus allen möglichen Ritzen herausquillt. 
Ich arbeite den Kork mit einer Rundfeile so auf, dass er fast am Blank anliegt (100% genau bekommt das keiner hin)... dauert zwar wieder seine Zeit, aber dafür ist das Ergebnis und die Haltbarkeit entscheidend besser als wenn paar Millimeter aufschäumender Kleber zwischen Blank und Kork sind. Somit auch nen haufen Luftblasen, welche je nach Beanspruchung der Rute irgendwann zur Lockerung des Giffs/Korks führt.
Der RH wird mit Malertape unterfüttert, ist bedeutend preiswerter als die "Unterfütterer" in den Shops. Wenn man sauber und straff wickelt, die Wicklung satt mit Kleber einstreicht, ist diese Art der Unterfütterung mit  Sicherheit besser als die Fertigteile.

Grüße,
René

PS: Jochen, ich zweifelte nicht daran, dass Du Dir Zeit genommen hast, ich gab nur eine Empfehlung.
Wobei Du  die Wicklung am Lowrider nochmal in Ruhe machen solltest. Lack glättet zwar, aber man sieht das "Sauerkraut" (übertrieben) darunter trotzdem noch


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich verwende auch nur den Endfest 300 für Rollenhalter und Kork.
Er ist sehr dickflüssig und langsam trocknend.
So hat man immer genug Zeit, die Teile auszurichten oder im Notfall noch mal zu entfernen.
Außerdem würde ich immer empfehlen für den Griffaufbau eine Spannvorrichtung zu verwenden. So verhindert man Spalte zwischen Kork, RH, u.s.w., die man bei Ruten die ohne Spannvorrichtung hergestellt wurden allerdings nur bei genauerem Hinsehen sieht.


----------



## discobarsch (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

so, endlich ist es so weit!
nach ca. 3 monaten planung, recherche, bestellung und dem aufbau ist mein 2ter eigenbau fertig!

verbaut habe ich folgende komponenten:
blank / PacBay Tradition II
ringe / fuji new concept alconite (7+1)
rollenhalter / fuji IPSM+KDPS
dazu kommen noch duplon griffteile, alu-gummi endkappe, gudebrod bindegarn (schwarz und rot metallic) und die hakenöse.

insgesamt haben mich die bauteile (ohne garn, lack, epoxy, unterwicklung, etc.) knapp über 100€ gekostet.

die rute ist 2,15m lang, 131g leicht (inkl. einem kontergewicht für eine bessere rutenbalance) und hat ein wurfgewicht von 5-30g

dafür das das erst meine 2te ist bin ich mächtig stolz!
eigentlich hat auch alles ohne komplikationen geklappt, der trick ist halt, wie schon so oft erwähnt, sich richtig zeit zu lassen.

gruss
...und danke an alle die mich im laufe des baus mit hilfreichen tips unterstützt haben!


----------



## discobarsch (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

...und noch ein paar pics


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht echt super aus.
Sehr schöne Komponenten und auch die Arbeit.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Waldemar (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo,
ich hab mir ne inliner für die ostsee zum leichten pilken zugelegt.
nun ist der schaft etwas zu lang.
ich würde ihn gern ca. 10-15 cm einkürzen.
wenn ich da was abschneide weiß ich nicht was mich erwartet.
geht das so einfach?
kann ich das endstück einfach wieder ankleben? 
was muß ich beachten?


----------



## realbait (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

stel mal n foto rein von deiner rute. mehr als 10 cm ist ne ganze ecke und könnte Auswirkungen auf Aktion und Balance der Rute haben,
Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Discobarsch
Wirklich schöner Aufbau!
Glückwunsch.


----------



## discobarsch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

danke für die glückwünsche!

konnte gestern beim testfischen auch schon 2 brasche und ne kleine bafo mit dem teil "drillen"!

aber mal was anderes: als nächsten aufbau ist eine gummirute für hecht geplant, also für mittlere bis grössere shads.
als blank habe ich 2 favoriten
harrison vhf 2,70m / 45-90g
cts est 2,70m / 45-90g

könnt ihr einen davon empfehlen bzw. eignet sich zum gufieren einer besser? oder habt ihr andere empfehlungen? komm ich mit dem wurfgewicht klar?

gruss


----------



## Bobster (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na... welchen Blank wohl 

...also bei den 16 Kopyto-Shads fühlt sich
meine VHF (30-75) "pudelwohl" :q

...hab ich Dir letztens doch gezeigt !

die 23ger Latschen sind mir persönlich zum
dauernden werfen mit Bleikopf doch ein wenig heftig....
...zum schleppen O.K. !


----------



## flasha (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

verfolge den Thread schon lange und bin wirklich begeistert von den Ruten die ihr gebaut habt. Bräuchte einen Fachmännischen Rat. Habe vor mir eine Rute aufzubauen nur leider steh ich bei der Wahl der ganzen Komponenten auf dem Schlauch. 

Suche Komponenten für eine Hechtrute. 
Länge: 2,7m oder 3m (für Fluss, Kanal und See)
WG: -100g 
Blank: "exotische" Farbe = z. B. Weiss aber kein Muss

Sie sollte so einen geteilten Griff wie die DAM Calyber haben bzw. die Rute von discobarsch in diesem Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2943410&postcount=638


Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn sich einer kurz für mich Zeit nehmen könnte und mir ein paar Tipps geben könnte. Kommt man da mit max 100€ hin oder ist dies nicht machbar?


----------



## danny.circle2 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

schau mal bei matagi,da gibts eig alles


----------



## discobarsch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@bobster: schon klar, aber sicherlich ist harrison auch nicht der einzige hersteller der ordentliche gummi-blanks hinkriegt.
aber die harrison vhf ist natürlich in der engeren auswahl!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Discobarsch
_Mir gefällt die CMW SS 2 in dieser Klasse am Besten._
_Für richtig hohe WG die SS 3, dann bist Du aber auch schon in der Range einer CTS EST 120 Gramm oder 90 Gramm VHF._


----------



## Waldemar (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



realbait schrieb:


> stel mal n foto rein von deiner rute. mehr als 10 cm ist ne ganze ecke und könnte Auswirkungen auf Aktion und Balance der Rute haben,
> Gruß


 
es handelt sich um eine black star inliner 330 cm.
der schaft ist abwärts vom rollenfuß 57 cm.
das stöhrt natürlich wenn ich vom schlauchboot angel.

ich glaub ich werd mal ne alte rute zerlegen und mir das näher ansehn.


----------



## penell (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

ich habe mir überlegt auch eine erste eigene Rute zu bauen. Leider kenne ich mich noch nicht wirklich damit aus. Es soll eine fürs leichte Barschangeln sein.
Gibt es vll eine Seite wo die ganzen Blanks und Ringe aufgeführt sind und was die Unterschiede sind.
Mir geht es darum das ich erklärt bekomme was z.b. die Unterschiede der Blankzusammensetzungen sind.

Vielen lieben Dank

Gruss


----------



## Bobster (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/hmportal.php


----------



## penell (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

klasse!!!
genaus sowas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## Tisie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

für meinen Einstieg in die Baitcasterei habe ich mir drei Blanks aufgebaut, zwei einteilige "Prototypen" in 1,80m zum Twitchen und Jerken sowie einen zweiteiligen PacBay 784-2 in grün zum Angeln mit Gummi und als Allrounder.

Zu den Griffaufbauten gibt es nicht so viel zu erklären, die Fotos sagen eigentlich alles  ... die Jerke (geteilter Griff mit Kork Vordergriff) habe ich mit Fuji SIC Ringen aufgebaut, die Twitche (durchgängiger Duplongriff) mit American Tackle Ring Lock Titan Guides und die PacBay mit verchromten Fuji Alconites (alle drei Ruten mit Fuji SIC Spitzenringen).

Lackiert habe ich die Jerke mit verdünntem Threadmaster, die anderen beiden mit dem neuen ProFinish Light Build - toller Lack  

Bei Interesse gerne mehr Infos ... jetzt erstmal ein paar Fotos.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch ein paar von den Ringen ...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie fischen sich auch super#6
Congrats|supergri


----------



## Tisie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Basti,



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> ... sie fischen sich auch super#6


was vor allem den tollen Blanks zu verdanken ist - vielen Dank nochmal #6 #h

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Eine Hand wäscht die Andere #6


----------



## habitealemagne (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

Cts Est 8ft-60g. Nette Gummirute, für das Mittlere.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Leute,
wie HIER vor laaaaaaaaaanger Zeit mal geschrieben, war ich auf der Suche nach einer Meerforellenrute. Maximal ~250€, nicht zu schwer, dies, das... natürlich gefiehl mir keine Rute wirklich. Naja, da kam mir dann das selberbauen in den Kopf, ne Weile überlegt und dann erstmal das Internet nach brauchbaren Infos durchsucht. Da habe ich dann auch schnell was gefunden, vom Slotti ist ja ein netter Text auf der Angelpraxisseite.

Blank: Batson Rainshadow XST 1143f 
Ringe: Fuji SiC 9+1, 30-5(?)
Rollenhalter Fuji Matagi DPS 17 Cranberry Marble 
Griff: Duplon in Spitzenqualität, wirklich sehr, sehr hart
Abschlusskappe: Duplonkappe
Winding Checks: Alu-Titan

Erst war ich etwas misstrauisch ob der Blank wirklich was wäre, denn ich habe ja auch eine 28gr Skelli, nicht das ich später 2x fast das selbe habe. Aber nein, als nach ein paar Tagen die ersten Sachen von Cmw ankamen, war ich sofort beruhigt. Also, als erstes Ringe, usw. gemacht, als erstes hatte ich einen MNST Spitzenring, den ich aber gegen Ende gegen einen TitanSiC Ring einer ehemaligen Shimano Rute getauscht habe, die Rute war danach deutlich schneller.

Naja, als Garn kam das Guddebrod (oder Guddenbrot, kann mir den Namen nicht merken ) Garn in A und in Weinrot, sollte ja gut zu dem Matagi passen.

Am Ende alles noch beschriftet... ich weiß das ich ne Sauklaue habe, aber so weiß wirklich jeder, das es meine ist 

Ulli soll mir bitte verzeihen, dass ich einen Duplongriff verbaut habe, so manches Zottelbärtchen hier auf der Insel hat mir schon was erzählt. 

Kann es auf jeden Fall kaum abwarten damit am Wochende in der Ostsee zu stehen...  

Genug geschrieben, unten die Fotos. |rolleyes


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch ein paar:


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Arbeit - sieht gut aus das Teil.
Gerade das Krakelige "HANDMADE BY......" gibt ihr doch erst den richtigen Charakter.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Lütter, das sieht schick aus. Bin ab Freitag auf der Insel zum schauen...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Geht klar! :m
Bist du dann nur mit der Fliege los, oder kommt auch ne Spinnrute mit?


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Eigentlich nur Fliege. Mal sehen ob wir Freitag abend noch Eisen trümmern wollen.


----------



## habitealemagne (31. August 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

schöne Rute. Ich hatte das Velvetmaterial, für Griffe schon mal als Vormuster, in der Hand und wenn ich keinen Kork verbauen würde, tät ich genau dieses nehmen. Schade, das es nicht in anderen Farbtönen, in eben dieser Härte, zur Verfügung steht.
Viel Spaß beim Fischen.
Rene´


----------



## davis (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Ho!

So, habe nun endlich mal die vorhanden Zeit genutzt um  meine erste "handmade" Rute fertig zu bauen! Ja und das Ergebnis wollt ich folgend mal vorstellen:




Hier das gute Stück in der Gesamtansicht




Die Abschlusskappe wurd als CAD Modell erstellt und anschließend aus Messing Vollmaterial gedreht. Innen wurde sie nach dem errechneten Wert ausgedreht und mit entsprechender menge Blei ausgegossen. Dieses wurde dann mit 2 Komponenten Epoxid versiegelt/fixiert und die Kappe wurde am Griffende angepasst und verklebt. Die meiste Fuddelarbeit war den Kork, der ja bereits bündig bis Blankende verklebt war kreisrund abzuschneiden um die Endkappe aufstecken zu können. Hier musste ich die Unebenheiten mit ner feinen Feile händisch ausgleichen damit der Übergang von Kork auf Hlse sauber war.




Hier nochmal das Griffteil komplett. Die Abschlusskappe glänzt aktuell sehr da ich sie poliert habe aber mit der Zeit bildet sich ne Oxidschicht und sie wird dunkler. Ob mir das dann gefällt weiß ich noch net...ggfs. werd ich sie neu polieren und mit Klarlack versiegeln. Der Kork ist übrigens nur etwas fleckig weil ich ihn vorher geschruppt hab und er noch nicht ganz trocken war.




Rollenhalter und oberes Griffteil.




Einhängeöse und Rutenbezeichnung 




no comment




Hier nochmal die Steckverbindung mit Metermarkierung




Und dann die Hochzeit mit der quitschneuen Kurbel




Optisch passts schonmal super, hoffe die Rolle hält was man verspricht und geht durch die schweren Köder nicht in die Knie. 




Und hier zeigt sich zum Schluss das alles perfekt in der Waage ist!   :daumenhoch 

Noch paar Daten zur Rute:
Blank ist ein CTS LRS CC903-2 - 9" (~2,7m) und 90-180gr. - habe den Blank allerdings um 30cm im Handteil gekürzt. Neues Wurfgewicht ist nicht genau bekannt, dürfte aber ne ganze Ecke höher liegen schätze ich. Muss das nochmal genau ausmessen. Hab auf dem folgenden Bild mal eine 300gr. Dose Mais dran gehängt und dabei neigt sich die Spitze etwa 12cm. aus der Waagerechten. 




Hab mir sagen lassen das das max. Wurfgewicht dann erreicht ist wenn sich die Rute 10cm aus der Waagerechten neigt. Oder kann man das anders ermitteln?
Der Rollenhalter ist komplett aus eloxiertem Aluminium aus dem Hause ALPS. Der Griff ist aus drei Teilen hochwertigem Kork. Die Einhängeöse ist aus nem kleinen Dreisteg-Rutenring ohne Einlage. Und die Beringung besteht aus Dreisteg Fuji SIC Ringen 6+1.

Die Rolle ist übrigens die 5000er TwinPower FC. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis der ersten Bauaktion und hoffe bald auf den ersten Fang mit der neuen Combo! 

greetz


----------



## Tisie (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Uuiii, lange nicht mehr reingeschaut hier ...

@Rene:

Sehr schicker Aufbau, die roten Farbakzente passen super zum eleganten Erscheinungsbild und dem Kork Split-Grip, gefällt mir sehr gut #6 ... hast Du die Rute inzwischen eingeweiht? Mit welchen Ködern harmoniert sie am besten?

@Jochen:

Für Dein Alter absolut bemerkenswerte Leistung #r ... viel Spaß mit der Rute und berichte mal, wie sich die Beringung in der Praxis macht (so viele Ringe werden meist eher nach NGC mit kleineren Ringgrößen verbaut). Bin gespannt!

@Davis:

Das sieht nach 'ner reinen Großköder-Klatsche aus, das Foto mit der Maisdose ist echt beeindruckend (wie unbeeindruckt die Rute das wegsteckt ). Dazu paßt der Aufbau, interessante Idee mit der Abschlußkappe und Einhängeöse #6

Gruß, Matze


----------



## habitealemagne (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Tisie,

nein nicht eingeweiht, naja mal zur Probe musste ja schauen, ob das Kribbeln, vom absinkenden Köder, an der Hand ankommt und man den Bodenkontakt schön spürt. Aber so richtig durchgetestet noch nicht. Ist ja ständig hohes Wasser, wenn mal ein bischen Zeit ist. Aber im Vergleich zur 9ft-75, erscheint sie mir spritziger, dabei sehr leicht . Etwa in der selben Ködergewichtsklasse, aber wie gesagt noch nicht richtig getestet.

@davis,
warum vermutest du, dass sich das WG erhöht, wenn du das Handteil kürzt?


----------



## davis (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@habitealemagne: Weil der Abstand zwischen Griffposition und Spitze kleiner ist. Hat das kein Einfluss auf die Aktion bzw. auf die Belastbarkeit? Denke schon


----------



## habitealemagne (1. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Naja insgesamt hat die Rute natürlich eine Aktion, aber wenn Du das ST unbeschnitten belässt hat doch das ST, bis zum Ende des jetzigen Griffes, die gleiche Aktion, bei Belastung. Warum sich das Wg, Deiner Meinung nach erhöht(so hab ich das herausgelesen), hatte mich interessiert. Oder ist die Belastung, bei Wegnahme von Material, jetzt höher?


----------



## Tisie (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Rene,



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Ist ja ständig hohes Wasser, wenn mal ein bischen Zeit ist.


stimmt, war bisher irgendwie blöd dieses Jahr ... aber der Herbst wird super! |rolleyes :m

Bez. Einkürzung im Handteil und Änderung der Aktion hat Davis schon Recht. Wenn man das Handteil kürzt, wird die Rute straffer.

Ich habe mal eine 4/5er Fliegenrute radikal von 9' auf 6' gekürzt. Die hatte eine recht gutmütige Aktion und erschien mir passend, um daraus eine kurze "Bach-Dschungel-Rute" zu machen. Das Handteil bestand quasi nur noch aus dem Griff und einem Stückchen Restblank bis zur Steckverbindung. Nach dem Umbau erkannte ich die Rute kaum wieder, von der  alten "Gutmütigkeit" war nichts mehr zu spüren. Die ist richtig flott geworden und mit Schnüren der vorher gut passenden Klassen 4/5 hat sich die Rute im Nahbereich nicht mehr gut aufgeladen (trotz unverändertem Spitzenteil!). Ich habe mir dann mit dem Einsatz einer Vollkohlefaserspitze beholfen ...

Im nachhinein wurde mir auch klar, warum das so ist ... man kann diesen Effekt ganz einfach im Selbsttest veranschaulichen:

- nimm eine Rute
- häng ein Gewicht an die Spitze (sollte eine deutliche Auslenkung sein)
- leg die Rute waagerecht auf einen Tisch, Tischkante in Höhe des Griffes
- nun zieh die Rute langsam nach hinten, so daß sich der Auflagepunkt der Rute (Tischkante) in Richtung Spitze verschiebt
- beobachte die Auslenkung 

Der Effekt hängt natürlich von der Aktion ab. Bei einer parabolischen Aktion ist das deutlicher zu sehen als bei einer ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## davis (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Genau wie von Matthias beschrieben habe ich mir das auch gedacht! Natürlich hat ein Blank bei bestimmtem Durchmesser und Länge eine gewisse Aktion aber diese Verändert sich wenn du den Parameter Dicke oder Länge änderst. Sagen wir du hast ne Rute die mit 50gr. und 2,70m angegeben ist und wirfst damit dann z.B. 100gr. welches (mal angenommen) die äußerste Belastungsgrenze darstellt. Die Aktion des Blank bildet dann (mal angenommen) die max. Auslenkung bevor Bruch entsteht. Kürzt du nun das Griffteil wirst du sehen das mehr Kraft also mehr Gewicht notwendig ist um die gleiche Auslenkung zu erreichen. Natürlich hat die Kürzung des Griffteils einen deutlich geringeren Einfluss bzw. geringere Auswirkungen wie die Kürzung des Handteils, gerade bei semiparabolischer Aktion wäre das deutlich denke ich.
Ich bin kein Experte aber ich hab mir von einem sehr erfahrenen Rutenbauer sagen lassen das man als Faustregel sagen das das max. (sinnvolle) Wurfgewicht erreicht ist wenn die Auslenkung der Spitze 10cm beträgt während der Blank in der Waagerechten liegt und an dem Punkt aufliegt an dem sie auch beim Fischen gehalten wird.


----------



## Tisie (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Patrick,



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hebelgesetz! Wo geht denn die Kraft hin? in den Tisch.
> 
> wieso soll denn auch eine im Handteil gekürzte Rute plötzlich mehr vertragen? Es bleibt ja im Gegensatz zu vorher weniger und dünneres Blankmaterial übrig ...


die auf den Tisch wirkende Kraft interessiert nicht, genausowenig wie die Kraft, die zum halten des Handteils nötig ist und die sich durch Änderung des Hebels verändert. Mir ging es nur darum zu veranschaulichen, daß die gleiche Kraft eine gringere Auslenkung bewirkt, wenn die Rute vom Handteil her gekürzt wird.

Es ist klar, daß die Rute dadurch nicht mehr "verträgt" (bis zum Bruch), da hast Du völlig Recht. Es wird ja nur der sich biegende/arbeitende Bereich eingegrenzt (was eben auch die geringere Auslenkung bei gleicher Belastung begründet).

Seit der oben beschriebenen Erfahrung mit der Fliegenrute ist mir jedenfalls klar, daß auch Kürzungen im Handteil die Aktion und das Schwingungsverhalten einer Rute deutlich beeinflussen können 

Gruß, Matze


----------



## habitealemagne (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

@ Tisie, ich hab ja nun auch schon ein /zwei Ruten gebaut und sicherlich an fünf oder sechs davon herumgeschnitten. Handteile, Spitzenteile, asymmetrisch geteilt, symmetrisch, war alles schon dabei. Die Aussage von Davis war, dass sie nach Einkürzen des Hanteils mehr WG verträgt, was ich doch bezweifel. Was Du nun hier beschreibst habe ich  nicht bezweifelt, dass sie subjektiv spritziger wird.

@ Davis
Du schreibst nun, dass die Kürzung des Griffteils, einen anderen Einfluss hätte, wie die Kürzung des Handteils. Das kann ich nicht so recht verstehen, wo du den Unterschied, zwischen den beiden Begriffen siehst.
Und ja man kann Das optimale Wg, einer Rute, in Abhängigkeit, einer gewissen Spitzenauslenkung, bei Belastung mit Gewicht ermitteln. Die Aussage 10cm Auslenkung, ist in diesem Zusammenhang aber zu pauschal.
Darüber hinaus, möchte ich dir zu deiner gelungenen Rute gratulieren ich brauch für das nächste Jahr auch noch was, was einen guten Wels packt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Rene hat recht.

Weniger Rutenlänge => schnellerer Bogen
Weniger Rutenlänge, vorne abgeschnitten => mehr WG
Weniger Rutenlänge, hinten abgeschnitten => weniger WG

Konnte man z.B. in den alten Sportexkatalogen gut sehen bei 2401 vs. 3053 oder 2855 vs. 3054. 
Die Auslenkung bei 3,75-Messung darf auch nicht mehr so weit gehen wie ungekürzt - logisch.


----------



## Tisie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,



habitealemagne schrieb:


> @ Tisie, ich hab ja nun auch schon ein /zwei Ruten gebaut und sicherlich an fünf oder sechs davon herumgeschnitten. Handteile, Spitzenteile, asymmetrisch geteilt, symmetrisch, war alles schon dabei. Die Aussage von Davis war, dass sie nach Einkürzen des Hanteils mehr WG verträgt, was ich doch bezweifel. Was Du nun hier beschreibst habe ich  nicht bezweifelt, dass sie subjektiv spritziger wird.



ich habe auch nicht behauptet, daß Du das von mir beschriebene bezweifelst  ... also kein Grund zum Widerspruch, wir sind einer Meinung :m

Ich wollte nur bestätigen, daß der subjektive Eindruck von Davis ("Rute veträgt mehr") absolut nachvollziehbar ist, da die Rute durch die Kürzung am Handteil schneller/straffer wird und bei gleicher Belastung eine geringere Auslenkung zeigt (als ungekürzt).

Daß die Rute objektiv gesehen durch die Kürzung am Handteil gar nicht stärker werden kann, ist klar 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Theoretisch müsste sich das Kürzen vom HT doch eher auf die Power auswirken, oder?
Weniger Handteil = Griff sitz höher = weniger hartes Rückgrat über'm Griff, also weniger Power. |kopfkrat#c


----------



## davis (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

habitealemagne: Nee du ich hab das vermutet und nicht behauptet mit dem höheren Wurfgewicht bzw. der strammeren Aktion.  Hab ja gesagt ist meine erste Rute und hab da noch wenig Erfahrung. Und wegen dem Griffteil und Handteil hab ich mit verschrieben, anstatt Handteil meinte ich natürlich Spitzenteil. :m 

Wie kann man denn genau ermitteln wieviel WG der Blank ab kann?

greetz


----------



## habitealemagne (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

wieviel der Blank abkann kann man nur ermitteln, wenn man ihn belastet, bis man ihn zerstört. Man kann aber das optimale WG, durch Messmethoden bei gewissen Graden der Auslenkung (auch abhängig von der Blanklänge)ermitteln. Es gibt auch Leute, die es Dir recht genau erklären können. Det wird es wissen, er kann auch so gut erklären.|wavey: Alternativ können das auch andere Leute, ich kann dir da das Rutenbauforum empfehlen. Diese Messmethoden, der Auslenkungsgrade, bei gewissen Belastungen kommen aus der Fliegenfischeszene, denn gerade hier kommt es auf das noch werfbare bzw. eher  optimal werfbare Gewicht an. Da ich vorwiegend mit der Spinnrute losziehe, ermittel ich das noch gut führbare Ködergewicht, was eigentlich immer unter dem max. WG liegt. Das mach ich ganz einfach, indem ich die verschiedenen Köder durchteste.
Rene´


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab mal ne Frage, ich denk hier bin ich richtig.
Will mir jetz auch entlich mal ne Rute selber aufbaun.
Vorallem zum Gufi fischen.
WG sollte so bei ca 50 Gramm liegen und die Rute zwischen 2,40 und 2,70 liegen.
Wollte wissen wo man relativ günstige Blanks so bis ca 80 Euro beziehn kann, da es meine erste Handmade Rute wird wollt ich nicht zuviel investiern falls ichs versau 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## habitealemagne (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo ,

es gibt diverse Händler, die Rutenbauteile und Blanks verkaufen. Als Beispiel, CMW in Veitshöchheim. Karl Bartsch in Handzell/Pöttmes, oder Brunner in Nürnberg. Oder  Tackle 24. Dies sind die größeren Händler. Haben auch Onlineshops.Gibt natürlich mehr, einfach mal Google bemühen.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieviel der Blank abkann kann man nur ermitteln, wenn man ihn belastet, bis man ihn zerstört. Man kann aber das optimale WG, durch Messmethoden bei gewissen Graden der Auslenkung (auch abhängig von der Blanklänge)ermitteln. Es gibt auch Leute, die es Dir recht genau erklären können. Det wird es wissen, er kann auch so gut erklären.|wavey: Alternativ können das auch andere Leute, ich kann dir da das Rutenbauforum empfehlen. Diese Messmethoden, der Auslenkungsgrade, bei gewissen Belastungen kommen aus der Fliegenfischeszene, denn gerade hier kommt es auf das noch werfbare bzw. eher  optimal werfbare Gewicht an. Da ich vorwiegend mit der Spinnrute losziehe, ermittel ich das noch gut führbare Ködergewicht, was eigentlich immer unter dem max. WG liegt. Das mach ich ganz einfach, indem ich die verschiedenen Köder durchteste.
> Rene´




Glück Auf!

Ich frage mich gerade, da ich ja nach Theos Methode auch vermesse, ob nicht auch eine Möglichkeit besteht, Spinnruten zu vermessen.
Angelehnt an die 15° Powermessung sollte es doch möglich sein, WG und Aktion - sprich fast / medium etc. zu ermitteln.
Bei der Methode von Theo wird mit dem statischen Weg (1/4 der Messstrecke von 15°) die Schnurklasse der Fliegenruten bestimmt und mit der kompletten Auslenkung auf 15° der Powerfaktor (Verhältnis von statischen Weg und kompletter Auslenkung) ermittelt.
Sicherlich kann man messen und bestimmen, angelehnt an die Angaben der Hersteller... nur woher stammen die Werte der Stangenruten zu WG und Aktion. Sind das nicht eher marginale Werte, welche keinerlei Grundlage haben?
Eine Rute mit WG-Angabe von 30gr kann locker mit einem Jig von 15g überfordert sein, wenn sie ein "Schwabbelstock" ist, wogegen die Rute mit WG-Angabe von 20g locker einen 20g-Gufi zum Horizont befördern kann, eben weil der Blank eine ganz andere Aktion, ein ganz anderes Rückstellvermögen hat.
Das war ja auch Ausgangspunkt für die Vermessung von Fliegenruten, der Wunsch nach einer klaren Skala, einer klaren Definition... da eben AFTMA 5 bei Rute XY nicht AFTMA 5 ist  sondern eine 6 oder 4...

Im Winter werde ich mal meine Spinnruten in die Anlage spannen und versuchen einen Zusammenhang zwischen WG-Angabe und gemachten Messungen herzustellen.
Bin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das was bringt, aber man muß ja auch noch was anderes machen als Rutenbauen und Fliegenbinden 

Gruß in die Runde
(noch`n)
René


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Ergebnisse sind sicher interessant. Immer her damit wenn du was rausgefunden hast.|wavey:


----------



## habitealemagne (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo anderer Rene´,

das kann man ganz genau so ermitteln. Beim letzten RB-Treffen hat Karl auch eine Auslenkungsmessmethode, just an einem Spinnblank vorgenommen und das optimale WG bestimmt. War ein ungelabelter Blank. Ich meinte auch nur, dass mir persönlich eher nichts an dem Ermitteln des WG bei Spinnruten liegt, sondern eher an dem Ermitteln des führbaren Ködergewichts.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

René, hat Karl nicht eine Anlage wie sie Ludwig Reim verwendete, also die mit Lichtschrankenmessung?
Mit welcher Methode hat er denn da gemessen?

Sicherlich ist die Beurteilung einer Rute beim Fischen immernoch der beste Eindruck bzw. Gradmesser, aber eben auch ein sehr subjektiver...
Jeder Mensch ist von der Motorik anders, zudem haben manche die Sensibiltät eines Eichhörnchens, manche die eines Elefanten. Somit gehen die Meinung bzw. die Beurteilungen hier wiederum sehr weit auseinander #h
Die Vermessung, genauer die einheitliche Vermessung, macht hierbei den Unterschied (ich beziehe mich jetzt auf die Fliegenruten). Ich kann z.B. eine Rute vermessen und entsprechend der ermittelten Werte die SK bestimmen bzw. Empfehlungen geben, welche beim Besitzer den ein oder anderen AHA-Effekt hervorruft.
Das bringt vor allem Einsteigern sehr viel, bei Auswahl des Gerätes und auch dem Fortgeschrittenen Möglichkeit, sich weiterzuentwickeln.
Das kann man mit Sicherheit auch auf Spinnruten, ja eigentlich auf alle Ruten übertragen.

Fußballgruß,
René


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Genau.

Man hätte womöglich eine aussagefähige Vorstellung der Flitsche, ohne sie in der Hand gehabt zu haben.

Verbunden mit Fotos könnte man evtl. Blanks ungesehen kaufen.|kopfkrat

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt . . .#h


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

das altbekannte Problem immer wieder neu.
Die Ringwicklungen sind meiner Meinung nach, gerade im Spitzenteil, viel zu dick.
Gut für die Optik, klar, man muß verkaufen.
Gewicht bei den Bindungen im oberen Segment immer raus, hilft der Schnellkraft.
Aber nur für die, die keinen optischen Rolls-Royce wollen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## habitealemagne (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Rene´
Nun ja es gibt da ja schon viele Ansätze und auch Vortschritte. Als Beispiel das Rating Sytem vom Olaf. 

Karl hat eine Aufnahme vor einer Wandtafel mit Raster. Da kann man die Ruten direkt an der Linie ausrichten. 

Und wir wissen ja, dass in Übersee  die fischbaren Schnurstärken auch auf Spinnblanks/Ruten vermerkt sind.


----------



## habitealemagne (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Rene´

die Möglichkeit, Karls Messmethode und Vorrichtung zu sehen , ergibt sich  am 25.Sept. Das wird sicher ein gutes Event. Freu mich schon, dass ich hoffentlich deine Fliegenruten bestaunen darf.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> @ Rene´
> 
> die Möglichkeit, Karls Messmethode und Vorrichtung zu sehen , ergibt sich  am 25.Sept. Das wird sicher ein gutes Event. Freu mich schon, dass ich hoffentlich deine Fliegenruten bestaunen darf.



Hi René,
die bringe ich natürlich mit...
und Karls Anlage interessiert mich auch sehr.
Wird sicher ne tolle Sache, ich freu mich schon |wavey:

Abendgruß,
René


----------



## Pike-Piekser (24. September 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Guys,

die Rute war eigentlich für einen Forumsinternen Rutenbauwettbewerb gedacht. Nachdem ich mit dem RH und dem Lack auf dem Blank einige Probleme hatte, war ich gezwungen am Wettbewerb nicht teilnehmen zu können.
Leider war ich zu hektisch und habe beim (Express-) Trocknen im Backofen den Blank und RH zerkratzt. Beim Versuch die Teile nur zu lackieren musste ich feststellen, das eine Komp. vom 2-K klarlack gelliert ist.
Habe es zwar mit 2K-Verdünnung aufgelöst bekommen, aber das Ergebnis sah beim Lackieren grausam aus. Überall kleine "Pupse". Neues Material hätte ich erstnächsten Tag bekommen. Leider zu spät.
Der Blank war eine Vorgabe und wurde nur für dieses Event produziert. Das Orginal war blau 2- teilig -30g med-fast 270cm lang.

Griff:

Besteht auch mit Duplon bezogenem weißem Kalbsleder und Perlrochenleder, welches per Baseball Stich und Cross Stich vernäht wurde.


Rollenhalter:

Der RH ist aus Markassarholz gedreht und mit selbstgedrehten Aluteilen verziert. Der vorgriff ist schraubbar und ebenfalls mit Perlrochenleder bezogen, sowie mit diversen Aluteilen verziert.



> Makassar (Diospyros celebica)  gehört zu den farbigen Ebenhölzern und ist für hochwertige Innenausbauten wie für kunstgewerbliche Arbeiten höchst gefragt. In seinen mechanischen Eigenschaften gleicht es sehr dem schwarzen Ebenholz, ist aber um ein vielfaches seltener und damit teurer als schwarzes Ebenholz - Makassar gehört zur Zeit mit zu den teuersten Hölzern des Handels.


Blank/Rolle:

Die Rolle, eine Revo SX 2010, habe ich extra für dieses Projekt gekauft. Sie wurde umlackiert und innen getuned.
Der Blank, die Rolle, als auch die Nuss des RH sind mit PORSCHE  Macadamia-Met. braun lackiert und mit 2K-Klarlack mehrfach dünn überzogen. Vorher wurde natürlich der "alte" Lack entfernt  ;-)Der Blank ist auf 215cm nur am Handteil gekürzt worden. Die Teilung liegt somit genau unter dem Bockring.


Ringe:

Titanium Guides von ATC und Fuji 10+1.

ATC: Ring Lock NIRLC 12,10,8    NIRLF 8,7,6,5,5,5,5

Fuji: T-FST-5.5-5


Bindung:

Gudebrod 9541 Bronze und NCP 002 weiß



Hier aber mal ein paar Bilder der Rute.


----------



## volkerm (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

wer Lust hat, schaue mal ab 20:00 Uhr in der Bucht unter Fliegen- und Spinnruten.
NEIN, das ist keine Werbung, denn wer selbst baut, kauft nicht anderleuts Selbstbau.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



> d berichte mal, wie sich die Beringung in der Praxis macht (so viele Ringe werden meist eher nach NGC mit kleineren Ringgrößen verbaut). Bin gespannt!


 
Meine Batson habe ich mitlerweile eingefischt und entschneidert und kann jetzt auch was zur Berinungung sagen. Anfangs hatte ich noch Probleme sie Rute voll durchzuziehen, mitlerweile werfe ich mit der Rute genausoweit wie mit meiner 270cm 28gr Skelli, die aber im Vergleich ne Nummer härter ist. Bis 20gr lässt sich die Rute wirklich richtig gut werfen und führen, darüber isse zu "weich". Der bisher größe Fisch war ein guter 60er Dorsch der die Rute richtig schön durchgebogen hat, machte wirklich Spaß und hatte bisher noch keine Angst vor Bruch. 
Um nochmal zur Berinung zu kommen:
Bei meiner nächsten Bestellung muss ich mir Spitzenringe holen, der jetzige Spitzenring von Shimano gefällt mir nicht so, da sich die Schnur gerne vertüddelt.

Und die nächste Rute wird schon bald kommen :l


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer Lust hat, schaue mal ab 20:00 Uhr in der Bucht unter Fliegen- und Spinnruten.
> NEIN, das ist keine Werbung, denn wer selbst baut, kauft nicht anderleuts Selbstbau.
> ...




Und was gibbet da zu kaufen? Stichwort


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schau mal nach der Marke, deren Logo Du wähltest.
Oder Gatti, auch nicht schlechter.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe ich, find da aber nichts mit Handmade....


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habs gefunden ist das die Rute mit dem falschen Mischungsverhältnis des lackes?


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Auch die, aber das ist mein Liebling!
Die anderen sind auch nicht ohne.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bei den großen Ringen habe ich z.T. auch nur die ersten 5-7 mm gewickelt, was bei den Schnurstärken sicher reicht.
Den Rest des Fußes natürlich mit Epoxid unterfüttert.
So kann der Blank trotz großen Ringen frei arbeiten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann möchte ich euch auch meine neue vorstellen...:m
Vorneweg, ich habe kein Makro, deswegen gehen auch keine absoluten Detailaufnahmen. Dennoch, man sieht sie schon, die

*The Wizard vertical*






















Die Rute ist 1,98 lang und hat ein (angegebenes) WG von 5-40 gramm.

Verbaut wurden der PacBay 784-2 Blank, 2 SlimSic T, 4 SlimSic S und ein Fuji FST (oder war es der PST) Endring.

Beringungsschema: 16, 12, 10, 8, 7, 7, Tip 7

RH ist ein Standard DPS in 18.
Garn das Gudebrod A Nylon in Braun, und das Gudebrod A Metallic in Lime.

Endkappe und WC von Tackle 24, Lack ist der Rod Pro High Built, ein klasse Lack!


Die Rute soll vor allem auf dem Boot als Verticalrute herhalten, deswegen auch der 16er Leitring. Ein 12er Leitring, wie ihn die meisten Vertikalruten haben, ist mir zu klein, da nur noch ganz schlecht werfbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick, schick Kohlmeise.#6#6#6

Nur der Vorgriff wär mir zu lang. Ein 2 oder drei Zentimeter Knubbel und (mit Rolle) direkt am WC balanciert. Das wärs.:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ahh, hab ich noch vergessen. Der Balancepunkt ist mit einer Passion 720 vom Vorgriff her gesehen 1cm vorm Rollenhalter.


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

dann passt das, 
gute Arbeit, Details sieht man leider nicht.
Was bringt die schlanke auf die Waage?
Wo liegt das realistische WG?
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

alles in allem 137 Gramm.
Zur Aktion: Ich habe sie nach dem Aufbau natürlich noch nicht gequält, der Lack ist noch keine 48 Stunden drauf. Aber ein Weichbrot ist sie nicht, genaueres werde ich berichten, wenn ich sie das erstemal spazieren gefahren habe.


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

das wußte ich nicht , dass das noch ne Jungfer ist, 
fasse mich in Geduld
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und bitte Belastungsfoto. Mal sehen welche Aktion . . . .:m|wavey:


----------



## Jule_88 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Männers,

ich werfe mal n Frage in die Runde und hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Jerkbait Blank so bis 150g Wurfgewicht.
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen und/oder Bezugsquellen nennen.
Bin im Netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Gruß
Julian


----------



## FehmarnAngler (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Frag mal im Rutenbauforum (rutenbauforum.de)... da sind die Kenner angemeldet. Da habe ich auch schnell Infos bekommen als ich nen Blank gesucht/aufgebaut habe.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Den T2MBC846 kannst du bis 150g belasten. 
Evtl muss noch die eine oder andere Modifiktion vorgnommen werden.


http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...Spinnruten-Blank-Rainshadow-Musky-Jig-B-IMU6/

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...elgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-RX7-Mag-Bass-B-IMB/

oder im Ausland Mudhole und Matagi z.B.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Viele Leute schwärmen auch von Firejerk Blanks. |kopfkrat
Musste mal gurgeln.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Viele Leute schwärmen auch von Firejerk Blanks. |kopfkrat
> Musste mal gurgeln.



Die gibt es nicht mehr. Ich habe den letzten hier##


----------



## weserwaller (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich werfe mal n Frage in die Runde und hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
> 
> ...




Wie lang? wie teuer? ein-,oder zweiteillig ???


----------



## Tisie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Basti,



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...elgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-RX7-Mag-Bass-B-IMB/



falls Du den IMB846 schonmal in der Hand gehabt hast, kannst Du hier ja mal ein kurzes Statement abgeben: *klick*

#h

Danke & Gruß, Matze


----------



## Jule_88 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nach den Firejerk Blanks habe ich schon gesucht, wie schon geahnt kein Chance! Dann werde ich mal Rutenbauforum reinschauen.

Der Blank sollte 1 teilig sein. und so bis 150g WG


----------



## weserwaller (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr geil zum Jerken sind die Xzoga Taka Blanks G**  (**=Länge in Fuß)

Für Deinen Fall der Taka G66 5KG, habe den selbigen und bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe schon versch Xzogas (4,6,8,10kg)aufgebaut mir gefallen sie nicht. 

Hier mal ein Statement von mir aus einem anderen Forum:


> Ich habe alle Blanks (Taka-G) von 4-15kg zu Hause gehabt.
> Auch  wenn die dünnen Blanks verlockend sind, kauf sie dir nicht. Ich hatte  nicht einen dabei der gerade war, manche sahen aus wie ein "S". Zudem  ist die Aktion der Ruten nicht zufriedenstellend. Mich stört vor allen  Dingen, dass die Blanks kein Leben inne haben. Will heißen sie  reagieren, aggiren aber nicht. Vergleiche ich den 8kg mit der Firejerk  so ist diese doch wesentlich lebendiger und haucht dem Köder noch mal  einen extra Kick Leben ein. So sind die Köder auch auf Distanz gut und  vor allem kontrolliert zu führen. Mit dem 8kg ging das wesentlich  schlechter. Das Drillverhalten hat mich nicht sonderlich angetan, war  aber Ok. Bei der Firejerk ist es schöner bzw. harmonischer und  entspannter. Die subjektiven Eindrücke sind etwas schwer darzustellen,  vergleiche es mit einer Hose, die von Beginn an sitzt und in der man  sich wohlfühlt, bei dem Xzoga wäre es dann zugunsten des Styles ein  Kompromis.
> Um eine vernünftige Aktion eine Blanks zu erhalten muss er  sich unter Belastung oval verformen. Bei den Xzogas geht das durch die  hohe Wandstärke nicht oder dann erst im Übergang vom 2. zum 3. Drittel.  Das erzeugt ein unharmonisches Verhalten der Rute. Will heißen die Spitze  blebt steif und der Blank kommt dann später und wirkt dabei nicht gut  kontrollierbar.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> Nach den Firejerk Blanks habe ich schon gesucht, wie schon geahnt kein Chance! Dann werde ich mal Rutenbauforum reinschauen.
> 
> Der Blank sollte 1 teilig sein. und so bis 150g WG



Du hast doch ein Angebot bekommen.


----------



## surfer93 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, 
ersteinmal finde ich es echt erstaunlich, was hier so an Ruten selbstgebaut wird! Spitzenmäßig kann man  dazu nur sagen!

Nun mein Anliegen:
Ich bin schon seit längerem am überlegen mir mal einen neue Zanderrute anzuschaffen... Fische zur Zeit eine Ron Thompson Flexide in 280cm bis 28g WG. Da mir diese Rute aber etwas zu leicht ist und eher was zum Barsch- bzw. Mefoangeln ist, muss da mal ne neue, etwas kräftigere her!
Und jetzt hatte ich die Idee mir eine Rute slebst zu bauen, da sowas einfach unverwechselbar ist!
Nun erstmal die Frage, ob jemand vllt. einen Link für einen Anleitung hat, wo ich auch sehen kann, was für Hilfsmittel ich brauche (Ja, ich habe die Boardsuche benutzt, aber bin nicht auf was für mich brauchbares gestoßen).
Zudem dann ncoh die Frage zum Blank... Also die Rute sollte Zwischen 2,80 und 3,00 m lang sein und ein Wurfgewicht bis max. 40/50g haben, aber trotzdem sehr Straff und mit schneller Aktion, eine GuFi-Rute halt
Zudem wärs schön, wenn der Blank nicht allzuteuer wär, da man als Schüler doch ein bisschen wneiger Geld zur Verfügung hat...

Ich weiß, das sind ganzschön viele anforderungen, aber vllt. kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen! Würde mich über jeden Tipp sehr freuen!

Gruß Tim


----------



## Bellyboater (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Im Rutenbauforum wirst du jede Menge Antworten auf deine Fragen finden.


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ersteinmal finde ich es echt erstaunlich, was hier so an Ruten selbstgebaut wird! Spitzenmäßig kann man dazu nur sagen!
> 
> Nun mein Anliegen:
> ...


Schau mal hier nach http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/bausaetze/
welcher von den Bausätzen als Gummipeitsche am besten taugt kann dir bestimmt einer der Cracks sagen oder der Christian Weckesser selber#h


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zudem wärs schön, wenn der Blank nicht allzuteuer wär, da man als Schüler doch ein bisschen wneiger Geld zur Verfügung hat...
> 
> ...



hehe, Blank und Komponenten kosten richtig Geld im Rutenbau, dafür nur beste Quali 

Rutenbau ist nicht billiger, das läppert sich ganz schön was zusammen, aber dafür hat man selber was geschaffen und der erste Fisch den man damit fängt, ist doch was besonderes#h

Und dann ist man infiziert


----------



## Jule_88 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Angebot bekommen.




Von wem soll ich ein Angebot bekommen haben??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> Von wem soll ich ein Angebot bekommen haben??? |kopfkrat




per PN


----------



## surfer93 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So...
Danke nochmals für die Tipps!
Hab mich im Rutenbauforum angemeldet und dann mit Karl Bartsch Kontakt aufgenommen. Ein sehr netter man, der einem auch sehr viele gute Ratschläge gibt!
Bin jetzt ertsmal von der Zanderrute ab, da mir das Geld dafür im Moment doch fehlt und werde jetzt erstmal eine Barsch und Forellenrute in 2,10m aufbauen. Morgen sollte das Paket kommen und ich bin shocn gespannt zu sehen, was Karl mir so eingepackt hat
Und dann wirds auch die nächsten Tage losgehen mit dem Bau! Freu mich schon sehr darauf und bin gespannt, wies klappt bei mir!

LG

Tim


----------



## DeHeld (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moinsen,

ich interessiere mich für Rutenbau habe aber kein Plan.

Dieser Rutenbauer schaut recht interessant aus, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem??


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Karl Bartsch ist sicherlich einer der renomiertesten Rutenbauer in Deutschland.
Wenn Du an einem seiner Seminare teilnimmst,
bist Du schon ein ganzes Stück weiter 

Ansonsten gibt es hier für Dich mal wieder viel zu lesen von
mir :q

www.rutenbauforum.de


----------



## DeHeld (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Cool das ist deine, das habe ich auch schon heimgesucht...

Findet man viele nützliche Dinge aber... am besten lernt man vom Menschen direkt.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner Bobster nur anschliessen, Karl Bartsch ist zu 100% eine ideale Adresse, um einen Rutenbau-Kurs zu machen. Die Kurse bei ihm in Handzell kosten für Jugendliche, Rentner und Arbeitslose  nichts, nur das verbrauchte Material für den ersten Eigenbau wird in Rechnung gestellt. (sieh auch hier http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/rutenbaukurs ), Für alle anderen kostet die Teilnahme am Kurs € 20,- + verbrauchtes Material. Ein gute und sehr persönliche Betreuung durch Karl ist dabei garantiert. 
Karl ist ein echtes Original bei dem während des Kurses auch der spass garantiert nicht zu kurz kommt.
Fazit: Absolut empfehlenswert !!#6#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So hier Bilder von meiner gestern zusammengenagelten Flitsche.:m

GRundlage war ein Savage Gear Jig `n Spin Blank, welcher erstmal von allen Anbuteilen befreit und gekürzt wurde.
Da ich kein Material auf Vorrat hier liegen habe wurden der RH und Teile  des Duplon gerettet(mit Fön und kochendem Wasser) und daraus ein  Splitgrip.
:m

Lustigerweise setzte der kurze Vorgriff beim Test so an, dass das Gebiss  von Savage G. noch rausguckte also habe ich es nur abgebunden und dran  gelassen.
Der Rest ist klassisch(und schnell) in schwarz gehalten.
Da der Duplon nicht im ganzen runter zu bekommen war habe ich daraus auf die Schnelle einen Split-Grip mit Knubbelende gemacht.
Für die Balance(s- Foto) kam noch ein Bolzen in den A....:m

Sehr schnell und agil. Genauso wie ich es mir gedacht hatte. Recht harte  Spitze (für das WG) aber parabol flexibel und sicher kein Stock(schwer  zu erklären).











This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weil die Frage gerade per PN kam.

Die Ringe sind die originalen(hochbeinigen).:m


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

da stehst Du drauf, schon klar:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Naja, die waren halt dabei.:m

Machen sich aber gut. An der Fantasistas und Rocksweepers sind auch so langbeinige.|kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!
Feines Teilchen hast da gebaut! Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht klasse aus, fast als ob du sie so gekauft hättest (nur besser ).  Allerdings finde ich, dass du den Endgriff nochmal mit 600er Schleifpapier etwas glatter machen könntest, sieht noch etwas grob aus 

Meine Handmade ich auch fast fertig (fehlt noch ein Ring+ Lackierung und Ausbalancierung), Fotos kommen dann auch.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> GRundlage war ein Savage Gear Jig `n Spin Blank, welcher erstmal von allen Anbuteilen befreit und gekürzt wurde.




Hi,
würdest du denn abschließend urteilen, dass die Rute besser oder schlechter als das Original geworden ist?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Im Original war sie mir zu weich in der Spitze bei sehr parabolischer Gesamtaktion. 
Nicht mein Fall.#t

Aufgrund der härteren Spitze nach der Kürzung viel schneller und besser zum twitchen und auch leichten jiggen geeignet.
Parabol ist der Balnk natürlich immer noch und federt also trotz harter Spitze schön übers Spitzenteil und obere Hälfte des Handteils.|kopfkrat
Perfekt balanciert ist sie auch.
Drilltest steht wegen der momentanen Wasserhärte noch aus aber ich bin sehr gespannt und glaube sie wird perfekt sein auch für mittlere Topwaterbaits.:l


----------



## zxmonaco (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen hat jemand einen guten Tipp wo ich Rutenzubehör bekomme, verschiedene Farben und große Auswahl,

irgendwas wie Cata.... ding bums
seite vergessen

Gruß Tim


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

google mal nach tackle24 oder cmw-angeln.
Beides Top-Läden mit Top-Service und schnell.


----------



## zxmonaco (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke da ich keine Rute finde die mir passt wird es wohl ne custom rod


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zxmonaco schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hat jemand einen guten Tipp wo ich Rutenzubehör bekomme, verschiedene Farben und große Auswahl,


neben den schon genannten tackle24 und CMW kann ich noch allerwärmstens den Shop von Karl Bartsch www.rutenbau.eu empfehlen!#6, ebenso wie Robert mit http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/.

Weitere Händler für den Rutenbau sind www.house-of-Brunner.de und http://www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de/shop/

Gruß

 MeFo-Schreck


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Letztens fertig geworden, Batson Xst 262cm 28gr, Fuji Sic Titanringe 6+1, Fuji VSS 16 + KDPS 16, Black Velvet Duplon, Gudebrod schwarz A und Metallic HT silber A als Garn.

Wird meine neue leichtere Bootsspinnrute auf Meerforelle und Hornhecht... optimal wirft sich die Rute mit ~10-20gr.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch eine neue Rolle... :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön Jochen.#6

Schlicht und gefällig.#6#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab auch mal wieder etwas zusammengepfriemelt. Den Blank gekürzt und neu aufgebaut. Ist was für Grobe. So Gufis von 16 - 23cm, wobei nach jetzigem Gefühl  16er und 18er mit ziemlich allen Köppen  gehen dürften und gefaulenzt auch 23er mit Köppen bis  25gr. .|bigeyes:q








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

wer liefert
G.loomis Blanks
?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mudhole:m

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/GLoomis


----------



## Schxxnwxld (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mudhole:m
> 
> http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/GLoomis



Vielen Dank für den Link.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Erfrag aber vorher die Varsandkosten sonst gibts womöglich ein böses Erwachen. . . .|kopfkrat:m#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mal weieder eine Rute . . .:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch eininge vom Griffstück:


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hatte zu tun und noch keine Zeit zum Koksen



Iss klar bei der Fliessbandarbeit. Schärfe-Einstellung bei Makro klappt mit zittrigen Fingern auch nicht mehr, hä?

Der Grobian gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf die Beschriftung, Schönschrift war aber auch nie mein Ding...

Bei der zweiten passt die Blank- zur Garnfarbe perfekt sieht sehr gut aus! Die Prints sind aber zu dominant meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die sind eigentlich silbergrau und sehen gar nicht so grellweiss aus wie im Blitzlicht.|kopfkrat

Das sind Handyfotos . . .:m


----------



## Doc Plato (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Prof. Tinca

Geile Peitsche! #6
Wat is dat fürn Blank? Mehr Input bitte!


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Blank: Rodmaxx 2,40m , 15 - 40gr. WG bordeauxrot


Zutaten(gekauft bei tackle24):

Garn                 : PacBay Metallic rot
Ringe               :     Slim-SIC Ringe 20 bis 8 , Spitze Fuji SiC FST 8
Rollenhalter: Fuji Standard IPS-M16 Silver
Griff                  : Duplon + WCs silber
Endkappe   : TAC Abschlusskappe Gummi/Alu  - Red
Carbonschlauch (von emc Vega) zwischen RH und hinterem Griff unter Flexcoat.:m

|wavey:


----------



## reisi321 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tolle Stöcke hast du da gebaut!
Die Beschriftungen find ich aber etwas zu groß, ist aber wie immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



reisi321 schrieb:


> Tolle Stöcke hast du da gebaut!
> Die Beschriftungen find ich aber etwas zu groß, ist aber wie immer *Geschmacksache*.



Da haste recht.
Ist auch gar nicht leicht, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich, fertige kleine Buchstaben(Rubbelbuchstaben, Aufkleber o.ä.) zu kaufen.
Falls jemand einen Tip hat immer her damit.#h


----------



## volkerm (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

ich weiß definitiv, daß Gary Loomis nach dem Verkauf der Firma an Shimano, unter einem anderen Firmennamen, noch/wieder Blanks baut.
Kennt jemand die Internetpräsenz der neuen Firma?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

*northforkcomposites*

|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke,

das ging ja flott!


----------



## Matz3 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da haste recht.
> Ist auch gar nicht leicht, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich, fertige kleine Buchstaben(Rubbelbuchstaben, Aufkleber o.ä.) zu kaufen.
> Falls jemand einen Tip hat immer her damit.#h




Grüsse Prof..


Wegen den Buchstaben würde ich mal in Werbeagenturen nachfragen, die können doch eig. jede Schrift, Farbe und Grösse plottern....


Gruss Matze


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Matz3 schrieb:


> Grüsse Prof..
> 
> 
> Wegen den Buchstaben würde ich mal in Werbeagenturen nachfragen, die können doch eig. jede Schrift, Farbe und Grösse plottern....
> ...




Danke.#6

Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Mal sehen ob es sowas hier in der Nähe gibt . . .|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## volkerm (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Andi,

funktioniert, habe ich auch schon durch.
Handgemalt ist aber besser, da die Folie vom Werbefuzzi doch immer aufträgt.
Ich beschrifte aber auch keine mehr selbst mit meiner Klaue.
Da hole ich weiblichen Beistand; deren Handschrift ist meist lesbarer.

Grüße

Volkerl


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> *Ich beschrifte aber auch keine mehr selbst mit meiner Klaue.*




:m:m:m

Das ist auch mein Problem . . .

Mal sehen ob ich so einen Werbeladen auftreiben kann. Gedruckt gefällt mir gut.|kopfkrat

Meine Frau hole ich ungern weg vom Herd.:m:q:q


----------



## volkerm (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bist Du monogam|kopfkrat?


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*





Ich hoffe, dass ich hier auchbald meine erste zeigen kann.

Blank von Mudhole steht hier nu schon ewig und heute kam das Paket mit Zubehör von CMW.

Jez muss ich mir nur noch einen Ring besorgen, und denn gehts los



Jan Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Bist Du monogam|kopfkrat?



Erst seitdem ich verheiratet bin.:m

@ Nolfravel

Wir sind gespannt.#h


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich auch


----------



## zandertex (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kork gegen Bambus getauscht an einer Infinity Q, u.a.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Sehr interessant.
Sieht gut aus.#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jo, dann stelle ich es hier auch noch mal ein...
Es ist vollbracht...
Opfer der Begierde war meine alte DAM Speedcast, kein Highend Blank, aber eine Rute, die mich schon lange begleitet und immer zuverlässig ihre Arbeit tat. Im Original war sie 3,30m lang, mit einem WG von 40-80 Gramm. Vor Jahren habe ich mal die werksmäßige Einsteg- gegen eine Zweistegberingung mit Balzer SIC ausgetauscht, damals aber mehr schlecht als recht. Nun war eh ein Ring kaputt gegangen, der Kork was durchlöchert, den klobigen 22er Rollenhalter wollte ich auch austauschen. Also ein Komplettumbau! 

Aber erstmal von vorne: Beim Strippen der Rute kam zum Vorschein, dass das Handteil direkt nach Beginn des Vorgriffs in eine dickwandige Carbonhülse verklebt war. (Durchmesser 21mm!). Also hätte ich wieder einen 22er RH verbauen müssen, was mir wiederstrebte. Fix die Säge angesetzt und ruck zuck den Blank direkt an der Hülse abgesägt..., ich dachte, ich hätte im Keller noch ein passendes Stück zum Einkleben, was aber leider nicht so war..., also stand das gestrippte Zeug erstmal in der Ecke rum. Wie es der Zufall wollte, strippte ich später eine Magna. Und was musste ich feststellen??? Auch in eine Hülse verklebt!!! Billigzeug! Aber diesmal in eine dünnere. Ich testete und das Handteil der Magna ließ sich doch perfekt in das der Speedcast einschieben! Recht dickwandig war der Blank untenrum auch, also wieder die Säge bemüht... und die Teile eingeklebt. Leider habe ich von dem Gestänge keine Bilder mehr, sah so gar nicht mehr wie ein Blank aus im Rohzustand...

Nun gut, das nächste Problem war: Die ursprüngliche DAM Beschriftung war nicht wegzukriegen, genauso wie der Lack zwischen den Ringfüssen (durchgehend lackiert). Also zum Tape gegriffen, alles abgeklebt und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste mit einem 60er Schleifpapier bis auf die Faser runtergeschliffen. Nun war der Blank dort, wo ehemals die Ringe und die Beschriftung war, nicht mehr transparent braun, sondern anthrazit, Kohle pur eben. Bei den Ringen behalf ich mir damit, dass ich mit Metallic unterwickelte, bei dem großen Stück am Handteil hätte das wohl bescheiden ausgesehen, deswegen musste eine andere Lösung her.

Letztendlich sprühte ich 3 Schichten rot-transparenten Lack von Belton auf und versiegelte das ganze mit mattem Sprülack, auch von Belton. Gefiel mir zwar, aber nun war der Übergang des neulackierten Bereichs zum Rest des Blanks irgendwie zu heftig, so dass ich das ganze zum Ausdünsten nach 3 Tage stehen ließ und dann eine Schicht Bindungslack drüber machte. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir sehr gut.

Verbaut sind übrigens Alps Aluoxidringe von CMW, die sind sehr günstig und irgendwie schauen die genau so aus wie die meisten Ringe, die sonst auf Fertigruten als Sic angeprießen werden. Da ich auf der Rute nur Mono fischen werde, passen die mir aber super. Beim Kork muss ich aber sagen, dass der 1AAA Kork von tackle24 um Längen besser ist als der 1A Kork von CMW (etwa gleicher Preis). Garn war ein Metallic von Gudebrod, copper glaube ich, dann noch ein Metallic in weiß (leider nach dem Lackieren bläulich verfärbt). Bestellt hatte ich bei CMW eigentlich ein Gudebrod A Weinrot, gibts scheinbar nicht mehr, also bekam ich als Ersatz eines von Talbot war auch ok, nur erstaunlich, um wieviel es an der Stützwicklung mehr nachdunkelte als über der Metallicunterwicklung. Dann noch ein Aluwinding, ein 20er DPS und eine Endbirne und das wars dann.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön isse geworden.#6
Die Verarbeitung sieht sehr gut aus und die Farben gefallen mir auch.
Da macht das Angeln mit dem Oldtimer gleich nochmal soviel Spass.:m

Was man so aus alten Sachen noch machen kann wenn man will . . .


----------



## Zanderhunter344 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo!

Echt Top!!! Gefällt mir sehr gut deine Arbeit!
Weiter so!

Gruß Friedel


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

nun habt Ihr aus älteren Ruten wieder Schmuckstücke gemacht.
Mir schwebt auch eine Restauration meiner Lieblingsrute vor.
Wie der Aufbau geht- kein Problem.
Etwas Bammel habe ich vor den Abbrucharbeiten; insbesondere dem Epoxid der alten Ringwicklungen.
Weiterhin möchte ich dem Blank wieder ein mattschwarzes Finish verpassen.
Wie bekommt man das ganze Zeug vom Blank, ohne Beschädigung?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das mit den Ringen ist einfach:

Mit einem Messer die Bindungen übern Ringfuß wegschneiden, dann lässt sich meißtens der Rest ganz einfach mit dem Fingernagel abgnubbeln. Ansonsten vorsichtig mit einer scharfen Klinge die restlichen Bindungen wegnehmen, das Risiko das du den Blank beschädigst hast du aber leider immer.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gut, Jochen, verstanden, danke.

Und wie bekomme ich die alte Farbe runter?
Die Rute ist dunkelrot- glänzend, ich möchte sie aber mattschwarz.

Einfach schleifen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der alte Lack lässt sich leicht entfernen wenn man ihn kurz mit dem Feuerzeug erhitzt!
Danach, wie Jochen schon sagt, auf dem Ringfuss in Rintung Ring schneiden und das restliche Garn einfach abwickeln.

Bei Zierwicklungen nur den Lack kurz erhitzen und einen Anfang pulen. Dann abwickeln. Das geht gut.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Gut, Jochen, verstanden, danke.
> 
> Und wie bekomme ich die alte Farbe runter?
> Die Rute ist dunkelrot- glänzend, ich möchte sie aber mattschwarz.
> ...




Ja schleifen. Was fest ist kann im Prinzip dranbleiben und muss nur angeschliffen werden.
Danach mit Spraydose/Spritzpistole lackieren.


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich wollte eigentlich schleifen, bis der mattschwarze Blank zum Vorschein kommt, und nicht lackieren.
Oder ist das zu heikel; wegen Blankbeschädigung?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich schleifen, bis der mattschwarze Blank zum Vorschein kommt, und nicht lackieren.
> Oder ist das zu heikel; wegen Blankbeschädigung?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Bei dünnwandigen Blanks wohl gefährlicher als bei dickwandigen.
Prinzipiell geht das, ist aber eine elende Pfriemelei wenn man wirklich die letzten Lackspuren weghaben will.

Mit extrem feinem Schleifpapier sollte die Oberfläche einigermaßen eben zu kriegen sein.

Der einfache Weg ist die alte Farbe anschleifen und mit mattschwarz zu lackieren.

Aber versuche ruhig erst deine Variante. Die andere kannste immer noch machen wenn es nicht gefällt.


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich schleife den Lack runter, bin doch bei meinem Bootsprojekt zum Schleifmeister aufgestiegen#6.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Volker,

schleifen ist zur Lackentfernung nicht sehr effektiv und mir ist das Risiko auch zu hoch, dabei die Kohlefaser anzuschleifen (die Grenze zwischen Lack und Kohlefaser ist schnell überschliffen).

Ich entferne Lack mit einer scharfen Klinge, die ich senkrecht auf den Blank halte und damit den Lack abschabe. Das funktioniert sehr zuverlässig ... zum Abschluß gehe ich dann nochmal leicht mit ganz feinem Schleifpapier drüber, aber das ist eigentlich kein schleifen mehr, eher polieren 

Sieht dann so aus (oberhalb des Rings ist der Lack runter, unterhalb des Rings noch drauf):






Gruß, Matthias


----------



## canis777 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei dünnwandigen Blanks wohl gefährlicher als bei dickwandigen.
> Prinzipiell geht das, ist aber eine elende Pfriemelei wenn man wirklich die letzten Lackspuren weghaben will.
> 
> Mit extrem feinem Schleifpapier sollte die Oberfläche einigermaßen eben zu kriegen sein.
> ...


 
so was geht recht gut mit einer Ziehklinge, Schleifpapier sollte man nicht zum Lackentfernen nehmen da schleift man auch das Kohlefaser vom Blank.

ein altes Sägeblatt nehmen und sich daraus eine Ziehklinge schleifen. Dann immer schön Stück für Stück den Lack abziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mit einer Klinge am Blank langschnitzen ist auch nicht gerade ungefährlich.
Wenn man den Lack mit einem Fön sachte erwärmt geht es aber auch einigermassen.


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit einer Klinge am Blank langschnitzen ist auch nicht gerade ungefährlich.



Sprichst Du da aus Erfahrung?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## prignitz_angler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das einzige was erwärmt wird ist die Klinge, dann geht das Butterweich :m

Am besten noch mitm Feuerzeug die Lackierung heiß machen, nee nee da kann sehr schnell was anderes passieren, nämlich das man den Blank beschädigt


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

mit einem Heissluftfön,aus ca.10cm.Entfernung erst die Ringbindungen erhitzen, bis der Lack abblättert.Dann die Ringbindung entlang dem Ringfuss abschneiden oder abwickeln.
Der Lack lässt sich auch problemlos und schnell entfernen,wenn er vorher mit einem Heissluftfön richtig erhitzt,dann mit einem sehr scharfen Messer,vorsichtig im 90 Grad Winckel vom Blank entfernt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Sprichst Du da aus Erfahrung?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




Japp.#t

Steil im 90 Grad Winkel ist OK.
Aber flach angesetzt als Zugmesser würde ich da nicht dran rumschnitzen.

Lack erwärmen (wie Zandertex auch sagt) dann geht leichter.#6


----------



## canis777 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@zandertex  dann mit einem sehr scharfen Messer,vorsichtig im 90 Grad Winckel vom Blank entfernt wird.

was anderes machst du mit der Ziehklinge auch nicht
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziehklinge
http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/zieh.htm
einfach hier mal schauen


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



canis777 schrieb:


> @zandertex  dann mit einem sehr scharfen Messer,vorsichtig im 90 Grad Winckel vom Blank entfernt wird.
> 
> was anderes machst du mit der Ziehklinge auch nicht
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ziehklinge
> ...



|kopfkrat
Und ich hatte sowas im Sinn:
http://www.handwerksausruester.prag.webspace24.de/shop/images/ox375.gif

Daamit zieht man ja eher im flachen Winkel . . . .:m


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

vielen Dank soweit.
Lack effizient entfernen heißt dann, dank Ziehklingeneffekt:
Reichlich mittelfeine Stahlwolle, Heißluftpistole und gut dämmende Handschuhe, wegen der warmen Farbreste.
Dann partiell erwärmen, und mit der Stahlwolle den Lack runterziehen.

Schon mal wer so gemacht?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht mit Stahlwolle . . .

Ich habe aber eine Blank schon mal zu heiss gemacht mit `m Fön. Der wurde weiche und liess sich in sich selbst verdrehen, also Vorsicht!


----------



## volkerm (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

In dem Wikipedia- link steht doch, daß die Stahlwolle auch den Effekt hat#c.
Vielleicht mache ich lieber mal Tests an einer ausgemusterten Billigrute, bevor ich an der Loomis Schaden anrichte:m.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich meine doch: Ich habe es damit noch nicht probiert.
Heisst ja nicht dass es nicht geht.
Vorher an einer alten Rute probieren finde ich aber auch sicherer.#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tinka 
hast du zufällig die Temperatur beim Erhitzen gemessenen?
Ich würde da verdammt vorsichtig sein ( alles was jenseits der Temperatur im Auto/ Sommer ist). Kein Hersteller schreibt drauf,was er so im Blank verbacken hat. Nicht dass sich da irgendwelche Harze wieder selbständig machen. 
Irgend wer mehr Ahung vom Blank-Backen? ( als ich), der kann ja vielleicht was dazu sagen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gemessen nicht, war aber schon sehr heiss.
Der Scheixx-Skeletor-Rollenhalter wollte nicht loslassen.|supergri

Ansonsten passiert so schnell nix wenn man den Fön nicht die ganze Zeit auf eine Strelle hält.#h


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo,ich föne so lang bis, erst der Lack,dann die Ringbindung und als letztes der Ring sich vom Blank trennen.Der Rest wird mit der scharfen Klinge und Heissluftfön entfernt.Das hat bis jetzt der gleiche Blank schon 3 mal ohne Schaden zu nehmen überstanden.


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit einem Daiwa-Metalrollenhalter.Der Rollenhalter wurde dann auf die Backen eines Schraubstock gesetzt,so das das Handteil zur Decke zeigt.Der Rollenhalter erhitzt und mit einem 500Gr. Hammer durch Schläge auf das Endteil(mit einem Stück Holz dazwischen) der Rute vom Blank getrennt.
Die Teile halten schon was aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe in letzer Zeit einige Ruten gebastelt, die ich auch hier mal zeigen wollte. Kommentare oder Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!

Zuerst eine umgebaute S.G. Bushwhacker.
Der Blank entstammt einer S.G. Buchwhacker 2,58 (-40gr.).

Hinten gekürzt, daher jetzt 2,43m lang und viel handlicher und auch nicht mehr kopflastig.
Asymetrisch geteilt + Transporthilfe.

Aufgrund der Straffheit eine optimale Jigge, die sicher auch jeden Hecht ausdrillt. Daher der Name Roughneck(Raufbold).

Metallic-blaue Wicklungen und blauer Alu-Rollenhalter. Griffe aus besonders hartem Duplon.


Das kurze orange Stück ist bloss Transporthilfe;-), damit die Spitze im Futteral nicht übersteht und evtl. Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann noch eine Jigge:


----------



## marlin2304 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Professor Tinca,
zwei super schöne Aufbauten. Welcher Blank ist bei der Jigge verbaut?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der Blank ist aus einer P&M Sp. Manie 2,30m. Länge jetzt 2,25m,
Aktion med-fast, Rückstellgeschwindigkeit sehr schnell.

WG 30 -60gr. (1 - 2 oz.)

7+1 PacBay Minima Ringe 
Fuji IPS + KDPS(mit Carbonhülse)
Duplon, Aluteile
Garn schwarz + PayBay goldmetallic

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

krass die erste ist ne geile rute #6 darf man den mal fragen wie teuer so ein schmuckstück ist |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wie teuer?|kopfkrat

Quasi Blank(oder Rutenpreis falls Stangenrute) + Ringe + Garn + Bindungslack + Grundierung + Lackfarbe + Klarlack + Rollenhalter + Griffe + Endkappe + sonstige Ringe, Windingchecks und Zierringe(evtl. Carbonhülsen . . . .

Ganz unterschiedlich je nachdem was man so verbaut oder ob man auch mit Farbe lackiert.

Einfacher Aufbau(Duplon ohne viel Zierrat und Farbe) ca. Blank + 50 Möpse für die Teile, und alles andere kommt dazu.

Das ist nicht billiger als eine Stangenrute aaaaaber exclusiver, da das Unikate sind und man kann sich seine Wunschrute eben selbst zusammen stellen.#h


----------



## Doc Plato (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na dann will ich auch mal die Hose aufmachen :m



































Harrison VHF 10" -75gr
7+1 Fuji K Serie
Blankaussparung um feinste Anfasser im Zeigefinger zu spüren und Daumenauflage am oberen Kork
RH Fuji Softtouch
Endkappe aus Edelstahl mit auswechselbaren Kontergewichten und Gummi Abschlußkappe
Elektrarote Zierwicklung
Kein prolliges Zubehör, eine optisch schlichte Rute zum praxisorientierten Angeln. :q

:l

Habe ich aber nicht selber gebaut |rotwerden


LG Doc |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

schicke Rute
pass nur auf , dass Dir die Harrison-Fans die Namensgebung nicht übel nehmen:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Doc Plato (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> schicke Rute
> pass nur auf , dass Dir die Harrison-Fans die Namensgebung nicht übel nehmen:m
> Gruß A.




Och, damit kann ich leben, ich schrieb ja auch praxisorientiert! :m


----------



## Merlin (9. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Angeber:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Alvertje (21. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also dann auch hier...

Ich habe die Rute schon schon ausführlich in einem anderen Thread vorgestellt. Dort wurde mir geraten, sie auch mal hier zu posten. Also bitte:

CMW SpinSystem3 2,70 5-60 gr.
Zirkoniumringe (5+1) in Blau Wicklungen in Schwarz und RoyalBlue
Griff: Untergriff 30cm (inkl. Endkappe) Vorgriff 15 cm
Rollenhalter Fuji Deluxe










..und das alles für unter 200€


----------



## DJTMichel (24. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich will auch mal:







Blank: GF 700 / M + diverse Nettigkeiten


----------



## Tisie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

an der Ausrichtung der Ringe in einer Flucht mußt Du noch ein bißchen arbeiten :q

Ich habe die Entstehung im RBF schon mit verfolgt, sehr schöner Aufbau, aber ans SGS kann ich mich optisch einfach nicht gewöhnen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DJTMichel (25. März 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Matthias,

Danke #h. Hauptsache individuell (wenn ich mich schon stundenlang darüber hinhocke, obwohl es bei Askari für 'nen Appel & 'nen Ei Norgekomplettangebote gibt :vik:.


----------



## schorle (1. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Ich suche für mein Erstlingswerk einen passenden Blank mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
- max 1,8m lang
-2 -teilig
-reales WG 4-10g
-fast Taper

-Preis max 60 Euro
-in Deutschland erhältlich

Gebaut werden soll eine BC Rute mit durchgehendem Duplongriff, Blank Exposed RH und 8+1 Beringung. 

Anwendungsbereich soll sein Wacky, Splitshot, Softjerk und T-Rig. Als Rolle ist eine Curado 51e mit 6 lbs FC vorhanden.


----------



## surfer93 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hey schorle,

am besten wirds warshceinlich sein, wnen du dich mal im rutenbauforum ein wenig informierst.
da gibts dneke ich ein paar mehr leute, die dir helfen könnten
und ansonsten rufst du einfach mal bie Karl Bartsch oder bei CMW an, da kann dir sichelrich geholfen werden und es wird dir auch ein schöner bausatz zusmamengestellt, wenn du daran interesse hast

LG Tim


----------



## Chrizzi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

schorle, muss der Blank 2-teilig sein? Sonst wüsste ich ein paar (ein hab ich selbst und die anderen wären "Verdachtsfälle").


----------



## weserwaller (3. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



schorle schrieb:


> So, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein. Ich suche für mein Erstlingswerk einen passenden Blank mit folgenden Eigenschaften:
> - max 1,8m lang
> -2 -teilig
> -reales WG 4-10g
> ...




American Tackle Matrix 5-15 gr. Preis 43€ in DE erhältlich fische 4 Stück von den Blanks in verschiedenen Klassen. 

Spitzen Blanks Kraftig im Handteil mit schneller sensibler Spitze aber 1 teilig. 

Hier mal 2 Beispielbilder von den Blanks 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## schorle (3. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Jungs,
erstmal danke für die Vorschläge.
Im RB Forum habe ich mich die Tage mal etwas eingelesen und werde mich da demnächst anmelden. Die Schwierigkeit scheint in dem Fall echt die 2 teiligkeit zu sein, einteiler hätte ich schon gefunden unter anderem auch die Batson Blanks (wäre wohl dein Vorschlag gewesen Chrizzi). 2 teilig ist für mich schon sehr von Vorteil, da ich fast ausschließlich mit dem Mofa ans Wasser fahre. Habe auch schon versucht einen Rutenbauer hier in der Gegend zu finden den ich mal besuchen kann, wurde leider noch nicht fündig.


----------



## Hufi96 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier mein zweiter Eigenaufbau:  http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=4552 

Möge die Schonzeit schnell enden

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gestern `ne neue Twitche gebastelt. Nix Grelles, nur schwarz und `n paar goldene Streifen.


----------



## zanderandi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön gemacht #6

Kannst mal ein paar Daten zu Länge, Wg und Blank schreiben...

Mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Japp.

Blank einer Fox Rage vertical in 6`6" 1/4 - 1oz. x-fast Action(1,95m , 7-24gr.):
http://angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/22598/42

Nur der RH ist geblieben. Griff wurde um ca. 85mm verlängert. Sauschnell mit Spitzenaktion(x-fast) und viiiiiieeel Rückgrat.

Sehr handlich und leicht. 140Gramm im Ganzen - ausbalanciert.:m


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier meine neue Stippe:q
http://img196.*ih.us/i/rute1.png/

und hier
http://img848.*ih.us/i/rute.png/
mal mit 320 gr an der Schnur
Wenn ich doch Fotografieren könnte
oder , wie bekommt man 2 m Länge aus kurzer Distanz auf ein Bild?
Länge also 2m
Beringt 6 plus 1  in Sic Noname
Gewicht 290 gr
Gruß A.


----------



## zanderandi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was du ales so für Ruten zum Basteln rumliegen hast :m

Hats du sie denn schon (im Originalzustand) gefischt?
Ist sie gut feinfühlig?

Ich such nämlich noch was zum Softjerken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Was du ales so für Ruten zum Basteln rumliegen hast :m


Zum verbasteln neu gekauft weil der Blank so geil ist. Allerdings nicht zum vertikalen sondern zum werfen.:m



zanderandi schrieb:


> Hats du sie denn schon (im Originalzustand) gefischt?
> Ist sie gut feinfühlig?



Gefischt nicht wegen Schonzeit aber geworfen ja. Der Blank ist sehr schnell und direkt und leitfähig. Leichtes anschnipsen der gespannten Schnur an der gebogenen Rute überträgt sich mehr als deutlich(auch im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten) bis in den Griff.
Die Spitzenaktion und das steife Rückgrat machten sie für mich interessant. Die bändigt auch sicher auch guteb Hechte souverän.:m




zanderandi schrieb:


> Ich such nämlich noch was zum Softjerken.



Ich weiss nicht was für Softjerks du benutzt. Die ist schon medium/heavy und könnte zu fett sein.|kopfkrat
Musst mal begrabbeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch Fotografieren könnte
> oder , wie bekommt man 2 m Länge aus kurzer Distanz auf ein Bild?



Einfach in der Mitte zusammen klappen.:m

Wofür brauchste so `n Knüppel? Waller? Heilbutt?|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einfach in der Mitte zusammen klappen.:m
> 
> Wofür brauchste so `n Knüppel? Waller? Heilbutt?|wavey:


 
Ich hatte schon gedacht , du empfiehlst die Flex; so läßt sie sich ja wieder aufklappen
Zunächst mal Dorschartige und dann mal sehen , was noch geht.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, hier ist nun die neue TAC AX Spin, die ich in den letzten Tagen fertig bekommen habe...:m

Der Blank ist die Hausmarke von Tackle24.de und sollte als Grundlage für eine Allroundspinnrute dienen, in der Länge von 2,75 und einem WG -45 Gramm. Und ich kann schon vorweg nehmen, ich denke, dass er genau meine Anforderungen erfüllt. 

Verbaut habe ich noch einen Satz Fuji Alconites, als Leitring einen 2-Beiner, Rest 1-Bein. Größen 30-20-16-12-10-8, Tip 8, also ein klassisches 6+1.

Der Kork ist von CMW, Parallelstücke für den hinteren Griff in Super und Korkringe für den vorderen in Super Plus. Als Garne habe ich verwendet: Pro Wrap in schwarz, Pac Bay silber metallic, Gudebrod rot metallic. Die WCs und die Abschlusskappe sind von T24, Lack Rod Pro High Built. Soweit so gut. Ich musste hinten ganz schön Gewicht einkleben, um eine gute Balance mit einer 3000er bzw. 4000. Rolle hinzubekommen. Also fix eine Edelstahlgewindestange besorgt und ein paar Zentimeter abgesägt. Nun wiegt die Rute 240 Gramm und ist exakt an der Wicklung über dem WC ausbalanciert.

So, und nun zum stressigen Teil: Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so viel Stress beim Lackieren gehabt. Gerade beim Handteil war es echt mühselig. Irgendwie konnte ich mich (natürlich bei der dritten Lackschicht) kaum noch vom Staub retten, keine Ahnung, was da los war. Ich habe an denselben Örtlichkeiten lackiert wie sonst auch. Bis auf den ein oder anderen Staubeinschluss konnte ich es aber ganz gut retten. Allerdings habe ich auch schon mal glattere Lackierungen hinbekommen...
Aber gut, so schlimm ist es nicht, nur halt nicht ganz optimal...

Die fertige Rute ist dann aber tatsächlich eine Allroundspinne, wie ich sie mir vorstelle. Nicht so hart wie eine reinrassige Gummirute, aber weit einfernt von einem Schwabbelteil. Beim Trockenwedeln arbeitet das erste Drittel des Blanks leicht mit, die Aktion kommt mit schön giftig vor. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Gummis um die 10cm und 10 Gramm Köpfen noch sehr gut gehen, genauso mittlere Blinker und Spinner Größe 3-4 und mittlere Wobbler. Genau so hab ich es mir vorgestellt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Auf den Bildern siehts doch gut aus. 
Nur bei der Ringnahaufnahme sieht man links so kleine Pünktchen.
Ist das im Lack?|kopfkrat

Gefällt mir ansonsten gut#6, auch wenn ich mehr auf Split-Grip stehe.:m


----------



## Khaane (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So, und nun zum stressigen Teil: Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so viel Stress beim Lackieren gehabt. Gerade beim Handteil war es echt mühselig. Irgendwie konnte ich mich (natürlich bei der dritten Lackschicht) kaum noch vom Staub retten, keine Ahnung, was da los war. Ich habe an denselben Örtlichkeiten lackiert wie sonst auch. Bis auf den ein oder anderen Staubeinschluss konnte ich es aber ganz gut retten. Allerdings habe ich auch schon mal glattere Lackierungen hinbekommen...
> Aber gut, so schlimm ist es nicht, nur halt nicht ganz optimal...



Gratulation zur sehr gelungenen Rute. #6

Persönlich habe ich mich an den Rutenbau noch nicht rangetraut, aber einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich evtl. für dich. 

Das Staubproblem könnte am Regenmangel mit dem aktuell sehr starken Pollenflug zusammenhängen - Bei uns hier im Norden ist fast alles von dem Zeug bedeckt.

Vllt. würde es helfen, wenn du beim nächsten Mal kurz nach einem Regen lackierst.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nee, mit dem Pollenflug hatte das nichts zu tun. Klassische und fiese Staubfäden...|gr:

Ach, weiß auch nicht, wo das Problem war. Aber ist ja noch halbwegs gut geworden. Die Pollen auf dem Nahbild sind nicht im Lack!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Khaane schrieb:


> Gratulation zur sehr gelungenen Rute. #6
> 
> Persönlich habe ich mich an den Rutenbau noch nicht rangetraut, aber einen kleinen Tipp hätte ich evtl. für dich.


 

...das sagt der, der Angelrollen im Schlaf bis aufs Kugellager genau zerlegt und wieder zusammenfügt. :q

Der Einstig in den Rutenbau ist teilweise wirklich nicht so einfach, wenn man aber übt und am Ball bleibt hat man in kürzester Zeit den Dreh raus! #6

@ Kohlmeise:
Sehr schicker Aufbau, einfach und schön... genau mein Geschmack! :m

Und mit dem Staub... : It's not a bug, it's a feature :q

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Leski (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,
ich hab auch mal wieder was zusammengeschustert,Übermorgend gehts ja endlich mitm Räuberärgern los:q


Blank ist ein Walley RX8 in 7" und WG 15-50g Farbe Chrom(dezentes Chrom)
Butt 11,5mm   Top 2,2mm
Den Butt hab ich um 8cm gekürzt.Den Top um 2cm
Beringt ist die Rute mit Fuji 
T-KWSG 12,10,8  
T-KTSG 8
T-LSG 7, 6, 3x5,5
Top T-MNST 6 Tube 2,4mm.

Rollenhalter ist ein 16er ACS unlackiert(passt am besten zur Core) mit einem KDPS-Adapter
aus Duplon-Carbon,der auf einer Carbonhülse läuft.
Vorm KDPS als übergang zum Blank ein kleiner roter Tiger

Naja hab grad noch die fertige Rute gewogen : 124g
Die 51er Core dazu knappe 150g, somit hab ich kein Gewicht hinten rein  packen müssen nur so einen roten ALU-Stopfen und die Rute ist super  ausbalanciert.


----------



## Leski (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

und nochn paar Pics


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die hab ich im RBF schon gesehen.|bigeyes

Sehr geil.#6

Ein optischer Kracher.#6#6


----------



## Leski (29. April 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Du Schlawiner|wavey:


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die Rutenbau-Spezis
Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, was mit Hous of Brunner los ist???
Ich habe nämlich E-Mails gesendet angerufen (sowohl Festnetz als auch Handy) aber keiner geht ran #c

MfG
Joannis


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/ und dann oben auf "Betriebsferien" klicken. 
*Wir haben geschlossen am 20.04. 2011 bis einschliesslich 06.05.2011 Alle Bestellungen, die uns während dieser Zeit erreichen, können wir erst ab dem 06.05.2011 bearbeiten. Wir bitten hierfür um Verständnis. Auch E-mails können wir leider nicht beantworten. Mfg Brunner *


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.house-of-brunner.de/ und dann oben auf "Betriebsferien" klicken.
> *Wir haben geschlossen am 20.04. 2011 bis einschliesslich 06.05.2011 Alle Bestellungen, die uns während dieser Zeit erreichen, können wir erst ab dem 06.05.2011 bearbeiten. Wir bitten hierfür um Verständnis. Auch E-mails können wir leider nicht beantworten. Mfg Brunner *



Danke, ich wäre schon fast verzweifelt |bigeyes
Wer lesen kann...u.s.w.
Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass kein Anrufbeantworter an geht!?

Na dann, bis nächste Woche
Joannis


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Danke, ich wäre schon fast verzweifelt |bigeyes
> Wer lesen kann...u.s.w.
> Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass kein Anrufbeantworter an geht!?
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann nur empfehlen, bei Brunner anzurufen und sich wegen der Verfügbarkeit telefonisch zu erkundigen. Die Chance, dass er alles auf Lager hat, dürfte gegen 0 gehen...#d


----------



## DJTMichel (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

... mir fallen sofort drei Alternativen dazu ein, mit denen ich bisher sehr zufrieden war |rolleyes.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die erste Baitcaster zum Vertikal fischen.


Blanl: Karls Tonnen Blank mit der Nr 7 den ich von 195 cm  auf 180 cm gekürkt hab
Rollenhalter: Fuij ACSM
Ringe: Alconite 9+1 
Bindegarn: Orange mit silber 
Windingchecks: Blau passend zu der Daiwa Viento Rolle


Die Rute wird zum Vertikal und diverse Rigs (T-Rig,C-Rig) eingestzt.


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mal was Neues, jedoch nichts Besonderes, schlicht und einfach:

- kräftiger 3,60 m Match-/Floatblank
- 12+1 PB Minima Beringung
- 18er Fuji DPS Rh
- Wicklung mit Gb in schwarz und blau metallic
- abschraubbare Aluendkappe

Ist wirklich kräftig und genau richtig für schöne dicke Brassen,  Küchenkarpfen etc. Zum Testen habe ich sie mal mit den den Forellenteich  genommen, auch dort hat sie eine gute Figur gemacht.

Leider bekommt man die Fotos bei dem trockenen Wetter nicht wirklich staubfrei hin. Überall Staub und Pollen|gr:.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TRANSformator (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch zwei:


----------



## Mike85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich solche Endkappen herbekomme??? Super wäre evtl. sogar aus Kunststoff in schwarz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Abschlusskappen-Alu-Einsteckkappe-88-01/


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Frag doch mal den Tobi oder suche mal beim Christian (CMW)


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich solche Endkappen herbekomme???




Bei CMW oder, ich hab sie bei Tackle24 gekauft:m


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,
damit hier auch mal wieder was geschieht in diesem Thread mal wieder was von mir.

Blank ist ein IMU-Jerk bis 180g WG am HT und der Spitze ein klein wenig gekürzt. Übrig blieb 191cm
Nun wollte ich mich mal endlich an Carbonschläuche ranwagen.Is gar nicht  so leicht wie ich dachte.Nach dem ersten Versuch musste der komplette  Griff nochmal runter da der Lack unregelmäsig auf dem Carbonschlauch war  und irgendwelche Löcher zu sehen waren.Ihr glaubt gar nicht wieviel  Lack so ein Schlauch schluckt  
Naja dabei ging ein lackierter Matagi-Rollenhalter usw. drauf,also  erstmal ca 50€ im Ars.. . Nach etlichen Lackierschichten und mehrmals  schleiffen und aushärten und wieder schleifen,bin ich endlich zu meinem  Ergebniss gekommen..

Ringe sind FUJI T-KTSG,T-KWSG,T-LSG und T-MNST (9+1) 16-6 
Ringe wurden zur hälfte selbsthergestellt da,ich mich nach der Lackdichte gerichtet habe.
Der Carbonschlauch geht komplett bis vor den KDPS und dient gleich zur  Führung des KDPS.Die gestaltung des KDPS war auch ein wenig tricky..
Anschliesend eine "dezente Kreuzwicklung" mit diesmal ein paar mehr Achsen..
Die Ringe wurden mit Gudebrod NCP in charcoal/kohlefarben gebunden

Probiert wurde sie am ersten Mai gleich mal also ich muss sagen die  großen Köder veträgt sie,ein kleiner Hecht machte aber gar keinen Spass  an dem Stecken.Das gute ist wenn man mal einen Hänger in einem  versunkenen Baum hat,dann kann man den rausziehen,wenn er nicht zu groß  ist..  
Geeignet auch zum herausziehen von Öltankern oder anderen Wasserfahrzeugen:m

Das gute Stück wiegt 179g,Farblich hab ich mich sehr nach der Rolle  gerichtet,aber seht selbst.Der Fotografierprofi bin ich nicht..


----------



## Mike85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für die Links! Hab was gefunden was bei mir passt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Leski

Ist ja wieder sehr geil geworden.#6

Warst du das nicht mit dem Kawa Blank?|kopfkrat


----------



## Leski (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



professor tinca schrieb:


> @leski
> 
> ist ja wieder sehr geil geworden.#6
> 
> warst du das nicht mit dem kawa blank?|kopfkrat



kawa?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Leski schrieb:


> kawa?



RBF - giftgrüner Blank - Kawa ?

Schon `ne Weile her. Wohl Verwechslung . . . .|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## Leski (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ne der "onthemove"


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

|licht

Jetzt  -   ja.:q

Ich hatte noch gesucht aber den Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden. Bin halt nicht so oft da. :m


----------



## DJTMichel (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ich bin endlich damit fertig geworden:


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Michel,
sehr schöner Aufbau. Ist der Blank von Lommis und wenn ja, was für einer?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn ich richtig lese ist das die SS3 von CMW.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@DJTMichel

Schöne Arbeit.


----------



## DJTMichel (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

danke Euch :vik:

@marlin2304 & christian36: es handelt sich um einen 2,70m SS2 von Christian. Irgendwie erschien der mir robuster als der SS3. 

@Professor Tinca: hast Du den Blank selbst lackiert? Die Farbe gefällt mir. Ich habe mir neulich eine Airbrushpistole gekauft. Die liegt aber noch jungfreulich im Karton.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich liebäugle die ganze Zeit schon mit der -45g SS3 oder der -30g LRS und kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Michel

Ja, habe ich.
Aber mit Sprühflasche.
|wavey:


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Rutenbeschtler, da ich mehrere Sportex Ruten (Alter ca.10-15 Jahre)habe wo nun nach und nach der Kork und auch der ein oder andere Ring kaputt ist, lohnt es sich selber mit dem Reparieren anzufangen, also neuer Kork bzw. Ring etc. zu Reparieren bzw. zu Ersetzen|bigeyes.

*Wie aufwendig ist das*?;+ Die Ruten sind eigentlich zu schade um sie weg zuschmeißen. Bin handwerklich eigentlich nicht unbegabt, wo bekommt man genaue Tipps und Anleitungen falls es sich lohnt, und was kostet das Material etwa. Die Ruten zu einem Rutenbauer zu geben lohnt sich nicht da dort das Ersetzen des Korks ja schon so mit allem drum und dran um die 80 Euro kostet, da kann ich mir gleich neue Ruten Kaufen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn man selbst restauriert, lohnt es sich. Es recht wenn einem etwas an den Ruten liegt.#6

Man bekommt schon günstige Anbauteile. Und so schwer ist das nicht.

Rutenbauer ist nur für sehr hochwertige Ruten und bei zwei linken Händen zu empfehlen.:q


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Tinca
was braucht man an Werkzeug, was kostet in etwa ein kompletter Korkgriff, stimmt es dass man den bzw. die Ringe vom Handteil runter machen muss um den Kork drauf zu machen. 

Ich denke das ganze ist eine Geschichte an die man sich am besten im Winter macht, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Man muss den leitring nicht unbedingt abmachen. Man kann das Hnadteil auch von hinten wieder aufbauen.
Besonders wenn man nur den langen hinteren Korkriff tauschen will.

Teile gibt s hier:


http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/rutenbau/

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=10136&PKEY=4093

Und bei weiteren Anbietern.

Wieso im Winter?

Ein Tag angelfrei durch Regen reicht doch.#6


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Tinca

Du hast immer schöne Ideen und setzt sie auch gekonnt um, aber eins muss ich kritisieren und dass ist die Beschriftung der Ruten die könnte besser sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sorry. 
Schönschrift war noch nie meins.#d

Ist wie `ne Unterschrift.#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Schönschrift war noch nie meins.#d
> 
> Ist wie `ne Unterschrift.#h


 
Ich hab auch ne Sauklaue! :vik:


...dadurch kriegt die Rute doch erst wirklich DAS was sie von anderen Ruten unterscheidet


----------



## weserwaller (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

CTS LRS 45 
270 cm 
Kork Supreme 
FUJI DPS 18 
Abschlussbirne 
Beringung: BKWAG 25 20 16 BKLAG 12 BKTAG 10 8 8 BFAT 8


----------



## Bobster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Chapeau #6

Feines Stöckchen !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@weserwaller schlichter au bau. Kannst du das Mass bis zur Oberkante von dem Rollenhalter messen? Wieviel Gewicht hast du hinten noch rein gepackt? Die Birne wiegt schon 36 g wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sauber! #6

Nix auffälliges dran aber Geschmack ist Geschmack und wer den Lidl-Style mag . . .:m

 . . . duckundwech . . .


----------



## weserwaller (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



badboy199 schrieb:


> @weserwaller schlichter au bau. Kannst du das Mass bis zur Oberkante von dem Rollenhalter messen? Wieviel Gewicht hast du hinten noch rein gepackt? Die Birne wiegt schon 36 g wenn ich mich nicht täusche.




52 cm bis Vorderkante RH, kein zusätzliches Gewicht dafür habe ich ja extra die Birne verbaut.

Schwerpunkt ohne Rolle liegt so in der Mitte des Vorgriffes.


----------



## troutmaster69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab nun alle Teile zusammen und werde bald (sehr bald) meine neue Meeforute für die nächste Saison aufbauen!!!























Bauteile:
Blank - cts Seatrout
Rollenhalter - Andrews Spinning
Abschlußkappe - Fuji Balance-Systems
Beringung - Minima Stegfarbe schwarz mit goldener Einlage
7 x 1Steg/2Bein 25-20-16-12-10-8-7 Innendurchmesser in mm
2 x 1Steg/1Bein 7-6 Idm in mm
+ Endring 6 Idm in mm
Die Duplon-Teile sind aus EVA 
Zierringe von Matagi

PS: inklusive Garn und Lack bin ich jetzt bei ca. 250 €uronen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn schon Eigenbau, dann mit edlen Teile, das ist Spitze!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Teile sehen gut aus.
Bau schnell zusammen.:m


----------



## DJTMichel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hier mal das Gegenteil davon:






soll für's Vertikalangeln vom SOT sein.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sauber Michel!

Feines Rütchen. Vergiss die bitte nicht mit zum Fischen zu nehmen :m

BG
Seb


----------



## DJTMichel (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Seb,

natürlich nicht und danke nochmal für die tel. Rollenberatung. Hab' jetzt ein X4PRO am SOT...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gerne, nicht dafür

Ein schöner U-Boot-Finder für deinen Zerstörer#6


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> hier mal das Gegenteil davon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp,
das ist Rutenbau Michel.
Fertige Teile zusammenstecken/-leimen kann jeder :m

Den wollt ich schon länger mal loswerden und bitte nicht auf kürzlich eingestellte Beiträge beziehen |wavey:


----------



## DJTMichel (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

R., Du weißt doch: Ponal blau + 






sind meine Freunde (o.k., die kleine Drechselbank sollte noch erwähnt werden |rolleyes). Mit den Korkresten war das zwar eine ziemliche Puzzellei, aber jetzt paßt es. Edel im Sinne von "viel Geld dafür ausgegeben" ist da nix . 
Da ich einige Bilder Deiner blitzsauberen Arbeiten gesehen habe, freue ich mich sehr über das Kompliment.


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Eure Ruten sind echt der Wahnsinn! Das verdient schon echt Respekt#6

Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen eine Rute zu basteln. Da ich aber so gut wie keine Erfahrung im Rutenbau habe bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe von euch Profis. Der Blank sollte 2-3 Teilig sein, ein Wurfgewicht von 10- 40Gr haben, bei einer Länge von 270- 300 cm. Der Zielfisch ist  hauptsächlich Meerforelle und manchmal auch Barsch. Als Griffmaterial kommt für mich nur Kork in Frage. Wie verarbeite ich ihn, und wie bestimme ich die richtige Anzahl und Position der Ringe? das mit dem richtigem Rollenhalter habe ich auch noch nicht so recht verstanden. Vieleicht könntet  ihr mir ja helfen ein vernünftiges  Set zusammen zu stellen was auch etwas taugt.
 Werkzeuge, sowie ein Karusell zum drehen sind kein Problem in meiner Werkstatt.

Preislich wollte ich als Anfänger noch nicht so hoch gehen, falls ich da doch noch etwas verbocke... Desswegen müssen 100- maximal 125 € ausreichen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin moin,

der Griff ist schon mal angepasst, ab nächste Woche beginnt die Demontage,
dann wird mit der dezenten Wicklung und Lackierung zwischen dem geteilten Griff begonnen 






















@Hannes94
ich würde an deiner Stelle, mit einem bekannten Rutenbauteile-Vertrieb (z.B. CMW, Bartsch, Hellbrück, Hous of Brunner) telefonieren, mich beraten lassen und mir zum üben einen Bausatz mit allem Pipapo zum üben bestellen.

Grüße,
Joannis


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Troutmaster
Schicker Griff,
aber ändere bitte den Barsch in Karl Bartsch:m
oder ist mit Barsch-Rutenbau entgangen|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der Griff sieht schonmal 1a aus! #6


Aber wo hast du den tollen Rollenhalter her, ich suche so etwas ähnliches schon lange! |bigeyes


----------



## weserwaller (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Frauen brauchen ja nun immer die passenden Schuhe zu Ihren Handtaschen; ich die passende Rute zu meinen Schuhen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CMW SS2 265 cm 5+1 SVSG Sic 25/20/16/12/10+10 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das haste ja wieder gut hingekriegt.:m|supergri

Die Griffgestaltung gefällt mir sehr gut. Ringe hätte ich wohl mind. 6 + 1 verbaut aber sonst schick, schick. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier 2 Projekte vom letzten Monat. 

CTS LRS -45 
Rollenhalter Fuji Soft Touch
Ringe Alcotine Einsteg 9+1 / 25/12/10/8/8/7/7/7/6 + 6
Winding Checks rot


----------



## weserwaller (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das haste ja wieder gut hingekriegt.:m|supergri
> 
> Die Griffgestaltung gefällt mir sehr gut. Ringe hätte ich wohl mind. 6 + 1 verbaut aber sonst schick, schick. #6



Griffmäßig habe ich mich an der Anessa orientiert.

Hatte noch eine mit 6+1, 5+1 verbaut CMW genau mit den gleichen Ringabständen wie bei meiner, will dann mal direkt vergleichen zumal ich davon ausgeh dass, CW seine Blanks kennt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier noch ne kurze Rute fürs Rig fischen.


Blank CTS Elite XL -1oz
Rollenhalter Aero
Ringe Alconite Einsteg 8+1 20/12/10/8/8/7/7/6 + 6
Winding Checks Gold passend zu meiner TwinPower Fc


----------



## weserwaller (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das ist Alles ganz schön bunt, dennoch schlicht und schön #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Griffmäßig habe ich mich *an der Anessa orientiert*.
> 
> Hatte noch eine mit 6+1, 5+1 verbaut CMW genau mit den gleichen Ringabständen wie bei meiner, will dann mal direkt vergleichen zumal ich davon ausgeh dass, CW seine Blanks kennt.




An die dachte ich, wollte aber nicht schreiben: "bei Gamakatsu abgeguckt?":m

Er sollte die eigentlich kennen. Ich nehme prinzipiell lieber einen Ring mehr als einen weniger.|supergri

Vergleich mal.
Mich interessiert es auch ob man überhaupt einen Unterschied merkt.#6


@ Badboy

Auch sehr gefällige Arbeiten mit Pfriemelei.#6


----------



## weserwaller (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An die dachte ich, wollte aber nicht schreiben: "bei Gamakatsu abgeguckt?":m




Das war äußerst nett von Dir :m

Werde berichten.....


----------



## troutmaster69 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Weserwaller

...das ist doch mal ne gute Idee mit den Schuhen und den passenden Ruten! 
Das muss ich jetzt nur noch meiner Freundin verklickern 

Gefällt mir sehr gut die SS2, die du dir da aufgebaut hast. 
Damit hätte ich auch gerne mal paar Würfe gemacht :c


@badboy199

auch sehr schön/aufwändig gearbeitete Ruten, Respekt.
Wenn ich mir deine Griffe betrachte habe ich das Gefühl, 
dass da eine Farbe zu viel ist, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache |rolleyes

Grüße,
Joannis


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Frauen brauchen ja nun immer die passenden Schuhe zu Ihren Handtaschen; ich die passende Rute zu meinen Schuhen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Steffen,

am Schluss schreibst Du: "... etwas neues beginnt"
Das möchte ich beginnen: Spinnrute, Länge 270, WG ca. 2 bis 7 Gramm.
Hast Du dazu einen Vorschlag?
Könnte die Rute auch aus einem Fliegenrutenblank sein?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

meine Frage hat sich erledigt, ich war heute bei:
www.tackle24.de
in Gross-Gerau.

Herr Feldmann hat mich sehr gut beraten und eine schöne Wunschrute zusammengestellt.
Alle Teile, vom Spitzenring bis zur Endkappe wiegen zusammen nur 94 Gramm.  
Das bei eine Rutenlänge von 2,7 Meter.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was für ein Blank ist es geworden?
Du wolltest ja bis 7gr WG?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für ein Blank ist es geworden?
> Du wolltest ja bis 7gr WG?|kopfkrat



Hallo,

es ist ein Fliegenruten-Blank 5-6, LOOP Adventure, 2 teilig.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke.#6

Dann bitte Bilder wenn du alles zusammengeklebt hast.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.#6
> 
> Dann bitte Bilder wenn du alles zusammengeklebt hast.



Hallo,

hier sind die Bilder.

Das Wichtigste: die Aktion bei Ködern von 3 Gramm ist genau passend. Die Rute ist so geworden wie ich sie gewünscht habe. Alles ist so einfach wie möglich. 
Das Gesamtgewicht ist 101 Gramm.
Als Rollenhalter habe ich Schieberollenhalter gewählt.
Die Ringe sind besonders leicht, der ganze Satz mit Endring wiegt 4 Gramm.
Den Endring habe ich so gewählt, dass die Stege unten angelötet sind, damit der Wind die Schnur nicht oben über den Stegbügel legen kann.
Die Lackierung der Bindungen ist noch zu machen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Tisie (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Theodor,

interessantes Projekt, die Kombination aus Länge und WG ist ja recht ungewöhnlich (etwas ähnliches habe ich damals mit einem gekürzten Matchrutenblank realisiert) ... wofür möchtest Du die Rute einsetzen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Theodor,
> 
> interessantes Projekt, die Kombination aus Länge und WG ist ja recht ungewöhnlich (etwas ähnliches habe ich damals mit einem gekürzten Matchrutenblank realisiert) ... wofür möchtest Du die Rute einsetzen?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Hallo Matthias,

zum fischen mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern, z.B. siehe Bilder.

Urspünglich wollte eine Rute deren Wurfgewicht unter dem meiner G-Lommis liegt, die hat 2,7 Meter und ein WG von 3/8 bis 3/4 oz.
Mit meinem Wunsch ging ich in einen Angelladen in Karlsruhe.
Die Rute die ich haben wollte hat 1/14 bis 3/8 WG, sie ist im G.Lommis - Katalog mit 490 Euro angegeben.
Als ich dem Verkäufer erklären wollte was ich und wofür haben möchte, sagte er 3 mal: "Das interessiert mich nicht, sie können im Katalog etwas aussuchen".  
Dann kamen noch weitere "liebe Sätze" von ihm.

Ich habe mich geärgert und ging. 
In anderen Läden wurde ich zwar gut beraten, aber keiner hatte was ich wollte.
Nach dem ich keine Rute nach meiner Vorstellung gefunden habe, blieb nur "Eigenbau".
Eine fertige Rute kann man in die Hand nehmen und sieht ob sie passt. Eine Eigenbaurute ist immer ein Risiko, man sieht erst wenn alles fertig ist, ob die Rute passt oder nicht.
Etwas minimiert wird das Risiko, wenn man bei der Zusammenstellung der Teile gut beraten wird.

Da hatte ich ganz einfach Glück, alles passt und hat zusammen 123 Euro gekostet.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Tisie (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Theodor,

ja, eine gute Beratung ist viel wert und ich habe auch schon solche Händler erlebt, die es scheinbar nicht nötig haben. Zum Glück kann man sich aussuchen, bei wem man sein Geld lässt.

Warum hast Du Dich bei diesen kleinen Köder für so eine große Rutenlänge entschieden? Angelst Du damit auf Forellen, Barsche oder Döbel?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Theodor,
> 
> ja, eine gute Beratung ist viel wert und ich habe auch schon solche Händler erlebt, die es scheinbar nicht nötig haben. Zum Glück kann man sich aussuchen, bei wem man sein Geld lässt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Matthias,

... auf Barsche.
Rutenlänge?
Ich fische schon immer gerne mit etwas längeren Ruten.
Wenn ich an Buhnen fische, komme ich besser über die großen Steine und kann vor den Steinen den Köder entlang führen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> hier sind die Bilder.
> 
> Das Wichtigste: die Aktion bei Ködern von 3 Gramm ist genau passend. Die Rute ist so geworden wie ich sie gewünscht habe. Alles ist so einfach wie möglich.
> Das Gesamtgewicht ist 101 Gramm.
> ...


Feines Projekt #6, solche Teile auf 25mm Basis liegen bei mir auch seit ein paar Wochen und warten auf Vollendung.
Sind die Schieberinge aus Metall, der Supermetall-Ringsatz vom "Tackler" ? 
Im Bereich leichte Spinruten, gerade dann noch aus einigermaßen kräftigen und rückgratstarken Fliegenblanks, ist das nach meinem Empfinden Grifftechnisch das nonplusultra, sehr schön!

Du kannst bei geschickter Anordnung die eigentlich auch mit der Fliegenschnur classic fischen - wenn gewünscht. :m

Der Selbstbau ist übrigens fast immer erheblich günstiger und wertiger sowieso, im Vergleich zu den teuren Rutenlabels, vor allem wenn man verschiedene Rutenbauteilequellen kennt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Feines Projekt #6, solche Teile auf 25mm Basis liegen bei mir auch seit ein paar Wochen und warten auf Vollendung.
> Sind die Schieberinge aus Metall, der Supermetall-Ringsatz vom &quot;Tackler&quot; ?
> Im Bereich leichte Spinruten, gerade dann noch aus einigermaßen kräftigen und rückgratstarken Fliegenblanks, ist das nach meinem Empfinden Grifftechnisch das nonplusultra, sehr schön!
> 
> ...



 Hallo,  
die Schieberinge sind aus Metall, ich wollte Kunststoff verwenden, mit denen habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der Verkäufer hat von Kunststoff abgeraten, weil das zu der schönen Rute nicht passt. Ich habe dann ein Kunststoff- und ein Metallsatz mitgenommen und Metall verbaut.  Heute habe ich die Rute am Wasser getestet, gefangen habe ich nur ein kleiner Barsch. Vom Verhalten der Rute bin ich begeistert. Ein Angelkollege hat auch ein paar Würfe gemacht, auch er war begeistert. Vom Mepps 0 bis Mepps 3 habe ich alles probiert, auch kleine Wobbler. Mepps 0 ist die untere Grenze und Mepps 3 die obere Grenze, ideal ist das Gewicht von 2,5 bis 6 Gramm.  Am besten wird als Rolle meine alte Mitchell 308 passen, leider läuft das Getriebe etwas laut. Wer eine alte Mitchell 308 (siehe Bild) hat, bei der das Getriebe ruhig läuft, kann eine PM schicken, ich bin an einem Kauf interessiert. 

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, 

eine weitere Erfahrung, bei meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag, konnte ich nur das Verhalten der Rute bei verschiedenen Ködern beschreiben. Heute habe ich 10 Barsche damit gefangen und kann das Verhalten beim Biss und Drill beurteilen. Bei kleinen und mittleren Barschen Spitze, bei den zwei Größeren kam mir die Rute etwas weich vor. Das geht nicht anders, wenn die Aktion für 3 Gramm Köder passend sein soll.  Endbeurteilung: Würde ich für den gleichen Zweck noch eine Rute benötigen, würde ich alles wieder so machen.

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## TRANSformator (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So tot hier.....

Dann mal was Neues:

Pacific Bay 784-2
Pacific Bay Minima Ringe 6+1 / 20-07
ATC Aero Rollenhalter
Gewickelt wurde in schwarz und metallic rot. Das Ganze wird noch  kombiniert mit einer Shimano Stradic Ci4, die ja dieselben Farben hat  und perfekt passen sollte.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## TRANSformator (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch mehr:


----------



## TRANSformator (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht gut aus, Trafo.#6

Auch sehr sauber und makellos gewickelt und lackiert.#6


----------



## Zander Janky (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> .......


 
einfach toll #6


----------



## DJTMichel (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

saubere Sache Daniel, kommt gut rüber #6. Gestern habe ich mir die Bilder ganz kurz im RBF angesehen.


----------



## igiigi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo allerseits,

oh nein, wieso hab ich nur das hier gesehen. mir juckts schon in den fingern   

erstmal an alle, tolle ruten habt ihr da gemeistert, das motiviert doch ganz schön. habe bis jetzt nur wobbler selbst hergestellt wenn jetzt noch die passende rute baue! *traum*

frage an euch, wie viel gibt ihr im schnitt aus für die teile?
gibt es einen richtplan an den mal sich halten muss? (für anfänger)
und ich hab ja schonmal bisschen geguckt auf den seiten, wie teilt man den eine rute? ist das machbar aus einem einteiler zweiteiler zu machen?

schonmal danke für die infos
gruß


----------



## DJTMichel (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Am besten meldest Du Dich im Rutenbauforum an. Dort findest Du alles, was Du brauchst und noch sehr viel mehr #h.


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> ...


 guten Tag




igiigi schrieb:


> frage an euch, wie viel gibt ihr im schnitt aus für die teile?


 die meisten Ruten die ich selbst gebaut habe kommen auf über 100€




igiigi schrieb:


> gibt es einen richtplan an den mal sich halten muss? (für anfänger)


 eigentlich nicht, die Kosten bei ir resultieren eben durch die Verwendung von Blanks, hochwertigen Ringen und anderen Anbaukomponenten.



igiigi schrieb:


> und ich hab ja schonmal bisschen geguckt auf den seiten, wie teilt man den eine rute? ist das machbar aus einem einteiler zweiteiler zu machen?


 ja kann man, sollte aber von einem erfahrenen Rutenbauer gemacht werden, dabei wird der Blank mit eienr Zapfenverbindung versehen.
 Ansonsten im Link von Michael sind mehr Infos


----------



## igiigi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Denni_Lo  
danke für deine recht kurz & informativen aussagen. 

zitat: ja kann man, sollte aber von einem erfahrenen Rutenbauer gemacht werden, dabei wird der Blank mit eienr Zapfenverbindung versehen.

so so, also nur von erfahrenen rutenbauern? und alles andere kann man als leihe vollbringen?


----------



## Breamhunter (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> frage an euch, wie viel gibt ihr im schnitt aus für die teile?



Du bekommst hier günstige Komplettbausätze ab 50 Euronen. 
Für den Anfang und zum üben sind die gar nicht mal so schlecht. 
Man kann natürlich auch für einen Blank mal locker 200 und für einen Ringsatz nochmal 100 abdrücken |uhoh:


----------



## igiigi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ne ne keine bausätze! wo bleibt die herausforderung?!

gruß, aber danke! .)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> ne ne keine bausätze! wo bleibt die herausforderung?!


Deiner Frau/Freundin zu erklären wieso Du 300€ für top Einzelkomponenten ausgegeben hast und die Rute jetzt doch nicht fischt weil die Ringe nicht in einer Flucht sind und die Ringwicklungen schei**e aussehen.


----------



## igiigi (3. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ christian36 sprichst du da aus erfahrung? oder woher die story?

ausserdem würd ich nicht gleich versuchen so viel geld auszugeben. ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass man das ganze auch für 150€ schaffen würde! ohne einen "bausatz" sich bestellen zu müssen.mal abgesehen davon habe ich mir noch NIE eine rute oder rolle für 300€ gekauft!

dennoch magst du recht haben. aber bei top komponenten sollte man sich wirklich die größte mühe geben alles "top" zu machen. und vllt garnicht erst anfangen wenn man weiss, dass man nicht die gedult hat dazu bzw zwei linke hände. 

schönen samstag


----------



## DJTMichel (3. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> @ christian36 sprichst du da aus erfahrung? oder woher die story?...


 
Wir wollen Dir nur helfen, typische Anfängerfehler zu vermeiden. Nur hat nicht jeder Lust, bereits in Schriftform vorhandene Erfahrungen wieder und wieder neu wiederzugeben. Daher mein Verweis auf das RBF, denn dort findest Du ALLES, was Du brauchst. Deine erste Rute wird nicht Deine beste werden, falls überhaupt welche folgen. Daher macht es durchaus Sinn, eine bereits vorhandene, alte Rute zu strippen und beim Neuaufbau Erfahrungen zu sammeln und zwar bevor teuere Komponenten gekauft werden. Aber das hier ist ein freies Land (zumindest bis zur nächsten Bundestagswahl...).


----------



## Blauzahn (3. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich sag mal so...
die ersten fünf Ruten sind Lernobjekte.
Jede wird besser als die vorherige.
Wenn du dann mit der Technik und dem Handwerklichem vertraut bist, kannst du dich auch an das Verbauen hochwertiger Komponenten wagen.
Vorher geht das mit Sicherheit in die Hose und du setzt ne Menge Geld in den Sand.

Sieh es als gut gemeinten Rat und nicht als Belehrung |wavey:

René


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> ausserdem würd ich nicht gleich versuchen so viel geld auszugeben.


Was spricht dann gegen einen Bausatz?


> ich geh mal stark davon aus, dass man das ganze auch für 150€ schaffen würde! ohne einen "bausatz" sich bestellen zu müssen.mal abgesehen davon habe ich mir noch NIE eine rute oder rolle für 300€ gekauft!


300€ hat man gleich beisammen. Fuji-Sic Beringung (Lowrider, Titanium oder NGC), Blank, guten Kork und dann die notwendigen Kleinteile wie Rollenhalter, Abschlusskappe, Windingchecks, ..).



> dennoch magst du recht haben. aber bei top komponenten sollte man sich wirklich die größte mühe geben alles "top" zu machen. und vllt garnicht erst anfangen wenn man weiss, dass man nicht die gedult hat dazu bzw zwei linke hände.


Das hat weder was mit Geduld, noch mit zwei linken Händen zu tun. Fehler bei der Verarbeitung resultieren aus mangelnder Erfahrung; von daher ist es sinnvoller mit einem günstigen Bausatz anzufangen oder eine alte Rute neu aufzubauen.


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,



Blauzahn schrieb:


> die ersten fünf Ruten sind Lernobjekte.
> Jede wird besser als die vorherige.



das geht mir auch nach weitaus mehr aufgebauten Ruten noch so - ich lerne immernoch dazu  ... aber stimmt schon, nach den ersten 5 Ruten hat man meist schon ein ganz gutes Niveau erreicht. Ich habe damals mit Umbauten und Reparaturen angefangen und der erste komplette Aufbau war auch ein günstiger Bausatz (von CMW) ... so schlecht war der gar nicht, das ergab eine durchaus brauchbare Rute #6

Die letzten 10% (zur Perfektion) beanspruchen halt ungleich mehr Zeit und Erfahrung, da lernt man wohl nie aus (wenn man seine Werke kritisch hinterfragt und sich höhere Ziele steckt) 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



igiigi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> so so, also nur von erfahrenen rutenbauern? und alles andere kann man als leihe vollbringen?


 Naja, die Verbindung ist eben eine weitere Schwachstelle die man sich schafft  Man sollte da schon etwas Ahnung von haben.

Meine erste Rute sah nicht schlecht aus, hätte sicherlich mit den meisten Kaufruten bis 100 € mithalten können, aber ich konnte auch auf vollen Support seitens professioneller Rutenbauer zurückgreifen. Ich habe alleine an den Ringbindungen bis zu 2 Std/Bindung gesessen, beim Lackieren die meisten 2-3 x neu gemacht. Ich habe auch Blanks gekürzt, aber einen Zapfen würde ich selbst nicht einbauen wollen.


----------



## igiigi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@christian36

ich werde mal versuchen keinen bausatz zu holen. sondern eine einzelteil arbeit verrichten. 
werde dann dir berichten wie viel ich insgesamt gezahlt habe! .)


----------



## igiigi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, hallo nochmal,

hab mehr oder weniger euren Rat befolgt und nicht gl. neue Teile aus dem Inet bestellt.
Hab meine super alte W-Picker genommen und daraus ne kleine Karpfenstyle Rute gebaut. Ich muss sagen, Hut ab alle die sich ihre Ruten selber zusammen bauen |wavey:!
Ich hatte wirklich meine schwierigkeiten mit Epoxid) naja..  |bigeyes :r

Zum Umbau vllt paar Einzelheiten. Hab erst alle Teile abgemacht, Griff, Rollenhalter, Ringe und den Lack. Dann Die nackte Rute in schnwarz lackiert. Da ich keine neuen Teile kaufen wollte hab ich die alten Teile so gut wie´s geht gesäubert, gefärbt und lackiert.

Den alten Schaumstoffgriff hab ich in drei Teile zugeschnitten, die Enden mit einer Nagelfeile gerade geschfliffen, gewaschen und etwas mit Farbe aufgefrischt. Rest kann man sich ja denken. Carbon-Look und mit Epoxid beschichtet. 

Hat wirklich spass gemacht. Hab mich nur geärgert dass ich keine neuen Ringe hatte, da die alten bisschen blöd aussehen und nicht wirklich passen (weiss).

nun, hier das Ergebnis


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Spin System 2 FT(2,42m ; 5 - 40gr.).:m


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

sehr gelungen, Glückwunsch
Die Lösung mit dem Griff hats ganz schön schleifen dürfen.
Die 3 WC sind die komplett lackiert ( also wie ne Bindung) und rund?
Gruß A.


----------



## DJTMichel (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Andi,

interessante Sache mit den drei WC's hintereinander (oder sind das irgendwelche Spezialteile - schicker Aufbau 

.

PS: warum machst Du keine Bilder im Freien, kommt bestimmt bei bedecktem Himmel besser rüber


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht spezial und nicht zum Klumpen lackiert.|supergri

Das ergab sich so, dass ich zwei zuviel hatte und sie zur Probe mal draufsteckte. Sah gut aus und also so gemacht.:m

Den Vorgriff für besseren Blankkontakt halb durchgeschliffen und nu passt der Zeigefinger da rein ohne dass man ihn immer oben straff halten muss, um ihn auf den Blank zu legen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> PS: warum machst Du keine Bilder im Freien, kommt bestimmt bei bedecktem Himmel besser rüber



Muss ich extra rausrennen und besser werden die Handybilder da bestimmt auch nicht.|kopfkrat

PS: Die kleinen Staubflöckchen sind nicht im Lack. Hab ich beim Photographieren gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das unscharfe Bild nochmal neu gemacht:


----------



## DJTMichel (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

... die kleine Mühe des "nach draußen rennens" lohnt gerade bei solchen Kameras - draußen ist ungleich mehr Licht und damit werden Bilder gemacht (ist nur ein Vorschlag).


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Evtl. beim nächsten Mal.:m

Ist ja eigentlich alles zu erkennen, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## reisinger (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kannst noch ein paar Angaben zum blank machen?
Aktion, taper usw.
Evtl. mit der "alten" SS3 vergleichen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die SS3 hab ich nicht, kann also leider nicht vergleichen.

Zum Blank . . .|kopfkrat

*Spin System 2 (1b) 2,42m - 5 - 40gr.WG "Nr. SS2-B2"* 
(http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...innruten-NEU:Blank-Spin-System-2-FT-1B-SS2-B/)

*Durchmesser Spitze: 1,45 mm
Durchmesser Butt: 12,1 mm

Gewicht ST: 13 Gramm
HT: 58 Gramm*

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Recht massives und starkwandiges HT und  leichtes, spritziges ST, welches auch nicht zu dünnwandig ist.
Taper - fast.
Trotz genauer Prüfung nur eine winzige Unsauberkeit im Lack zu finden,  die eigentlich ohne starkes Licht kaum zu finden ist und eine, die  Flucht insgesamt einen Millimeter verlassende Spitze, nix gefunden was  auf 1b schließen lässt.


Gewicht aktuell 197 Gramm.
Davon 180gr. HT und 17gr. ST.:m

Die Rute ist mit Rolle balanciert an Vorderkante RH.

Geschätzt passen die angepeilten Ködergewichte bis max. 30gr und Spass sollte sie bei Barschen ab 30cm auch machen.
Das Rückgrat hat allemal genug Dampf auch für größere Hechte.


----------



## DJTMichel (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann ist das ja schon der neue SS2 Blank - ich habe mir im Frühjar noch die "alte" mit Birkenrindenscheibengriff aufgebaut und mag die Rute .


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So gestern getestet und eingeweiht mit vier kleineren Hechten. Der größte Hecht war gute 60cm, die anderen kleiner.:m






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x960.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1280x960.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Das WG ist ein bisschen niedriger als ich dachte.
Voll durchziehen geht nur bis 25 Gramm. 30 gr. sind werfbar aber nicht mehr "volles Rohr".
Und das obwohl die Spitze um ca. 4 cm gekürzt ist.

Dafür macht sie schon bei kleinen  Hechten Spaß(und bei Barschen sicher auch, so wie ich es wollte.

Eine Fun-Rute mit Rückgrat.:m


----------



## Herr P (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Professor!

Sag mal hast Du auch den -55gr mal getestet? ist der wesentlich kräftiger als Deiner?

Ich suche auch noch was leichtes . 4" und 10- absolut max 15 gr Bleikopf. aber eher die 10. Meine CTS 75 ist schon sehr schön aber ich möchte kleine Koeder spüren koennen.



Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kenne ich leider nicht.

Wäre vorstellbar, dass der 55er passt. Wobei es natürlich wieder auf die pers. bevorzugte Härte und auch vorhandene Strömung ankommt.|kopfkrat

Ich werde als Erweiterung nach oben evtl. nochmal irgendwann den 70er holen. Der 55er ist mir zu dichte bei.

Ruf doch mal den Wecki an und frag nach dem Unterschied. Der muss es wissen.#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr sauber und schick aufgebaut die SS2! #6

War erst am überlegen sie mir zu holen, aber die angebotenen Längen waren nicht so das was ich brauche. 

Bei mir wird gerade der Golianos 270cm 50gr aufgebaut, Griff ist schon fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke, Jochen.|wavey:

Mach Bilder wenn sie fertig ist.


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Aus 2 mach 1... 

 Heute endlich fertig geworden!!! Die alte  BLAUE DDR-Pilke aus Vollglasfiber meines Vaters und eine Penn TRQ Jig  geschlachtet, den Glasfiber-Blank neu lackiert und mit den Teilen der  TRQ versehen (einzig der Alps Triangle Rollenhalter ist neu) und auf die  schnelle mal ne Wallerrute draus gemacht, die so schnell auf keinen  Fall bricht! ^^

 Und schon ist das Weihnachtsgeschenk für Vattern fertig...


----------



## DJTMichel (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Spreewaldräuber schrieb:


> ...und auf die schnelle mal ne Wallerrute draus gemacht, die so schnell auf keinen Fall bricht!...


 
Das glaube ich gern, da wird sich Dein Vater freuen #6.

............................................................................................................................................................

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen den Auftrag eines Norwegenanglers zu Ende gebracht. Sämtliche Hardware wurde von ihm besorgt und ich baute die Rute nach seinen Vorgaben auf. Das ist daraus geworden:





die Spitze





einer der nachfolgenden vier





stark vergrößerter Leitring





die Beschriftung





Griff mit Stationärrolle





sie ist für beides gedacht, hier mit Multirolle






so schaut es von unten aus





und so von rechts





da hängen 3kg dran

Die "Zutaten" wurde komplett bei T24 bestellt, ich hatte 10 + 1 (garantiert rostfreie) Titaniumringe anzuwickeln . Den *20 - 40lbs. Expert Graphite Blank* kürzte ich auf Wunsch meines Auftraggebers um 6cm am Blankende. Danach schliff ich den Hintergriff in Form und verklebte ihn mit 2K Klebstoff mit dem angerauten Blank (incl. der Abschlußkappe). Die Rollenhaltermontage war etwas diffiziler, da zwischen Blank und RH viel Platz war. In Richtung Griffende behalf ich mir mit schnödem Krepp. Dann goß ich den erheblichen Hohlraum mit 2K Kunstharz bis kurz vor den Rand aus. Somit hast Du ein unvergleichliches Ködergefühl und merkst jeden Zupfer. Da hinein setzte ich dann abschließend einen gedrechselten Holzstöpsel um den RH auch oben zu zentieren. Auch den darauf folgenden Vordergriff verklebte ich satt mit Kunstharz. Die (Ring)wicklungen machte ich dieses Mal ohne Zwischenlackierung der Unterwicklung. Das Ausrichten der Ringe geht so deutlich einfacher. Die Ringfüße habe ich in aufwändiger Zahntechnikermanier ordentlich auf ihren späteren Job vorbereitet und ich finde, sie wölben sich recht harmonisch unter dem schwarzen Faden hervor. Insgesammt habe ich die Rute zwei Mal mit Light Build lackiert.





der Besitzer in Action (mein DJT als Rutentester 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ohne Angelhaken, aber 'nem Stück Wildschweinschwarte)

Der neue Besitzer hat sie am Sonntag übernommen und ich glaube, er wird über viele Jahre eine Menge Spaß damit haben - ich wünsche ihm dazu ein dickes "Petri Heil"!! 

Darüberhinaus habe ich noch drei Rutenbrüche eines Norwegers repariert:





glatter Bruch am Ende des Handteils dieser Fliegenrute





Splitterbruch





glatter Bruch


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schönes Stöckchen geworden Michel... #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Reparaturen und der Dorschknüppel sieht auch lecker aus.#6#6

Du musst dir aber einen größeren Hund als Drillsimulator anschaffen. Die Rute biegt sich bei der Fußhupe nicht richtig.
Ein Anhieb und der fliegt über die Hecke.:m


----------



## DJTMichel (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

danke Euch beiden .

@Professor Tinca: der eigentliche Einsatzbereich dieses Hundes ist "Wildschweine ärgern" - dafür ist sie *perfekt*. Über die Anschaffung eines Angelrutentesthundes denke ich nach  :m.


----------



## Revilo (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@DJTMichel
Sieht sehr schön aus.
Das war bestimmt nicht leicht die Wicklungen.
Mit was beschriftest du die Rute?;+


----------



## DJTMichel (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Oliver,

diese Form der Wicklung, also ohne daruntergezogenen Faden, ist zwar lupenrein anzuschauen, aber recht aufwändig in der Herstellung. Dafür kann sie der Kunde später drehen wie er mag und findet keine &quot;schlechte&quot; Seite.
Üblicherweise versteckt man die Anfänge ja bei den Ringfüßen.
Da ich auf Deiner HP gesehen habe, daß Du selbst Ruten im Kundenauftrag anfertigst (schade, da sind gar keine Bilder), beschreibe ich Dir meinen Weg zu dieser Beschriftung:

Den Blank habe ich im Bereich der späteren Beschriftung mit Goldfarbe grundiert - gut aushärten lassen! Du kaufst Dir Decal-Folie, die gibt es für Tintenklekser und Laserdrucker (ich arbeite nur mit Letzterem). Mit einem geeigneten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm + der Formel für den Kreisumfang (U = Durchmesser x 3,14) erstellst Du Dir den gewünschten Aufdruck. Die Folie kommt zum Aufkleben in's Wasserbad und wird vorsichtig auf den Blank geschoben. Jetzt läßt Du das wieder richtig durchtrocknen, bringst Deine Wicklungen an den Enden oder wo auch immer an und versiegelst es schließlich mit Deinem Angelrutenlack - fertig . Melde Dich doch im RBF an, da stehen jede Menge solcher Tips.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> . . . . *Du kaufst Dir Decal-Folie*, . . . .



Wo kaufst du die Folie?

Haste mal `n Link?

|wavey:


----------



## DJTMichel (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

gern: rufe einfach den Alex an, der hilft Dir bestimmt gern weiter: http://www.rutenschmied.de/


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schickes Rütchen, sauber verarbeitet!#6




Ich habe wieder eine Rute gebaut. Die Rute basiert auf einem CTS-Catfish- 9' Blank (CC901-2).

Der Blank hat ein med/fast Taper mit einem gutem Rückstellvermögen. Habe ihn auf 2,50m gekürzt um ihm für die spätere Baitcastanwendung  besser händelbar zu machen.

Der Plan war es eine Rute zu bauen, die niemand in der Form hat.  Dank an Mamoru von Matagi, der mir half die Rollenhalterteile und das Carbonrohr zu besorgen. Die Ringe sind American Tackle Titanium Ringe von Mudhole (USA). Die Größen liegen zw. #16 und #6 plus Fuji T-MNST in #6.

Ich denke das spezielle an der Rute ist das genähte Perlrochenleder und der Schieberollenhalter mit PSS-Trigger von Fuji.

Die Rute habe ich zum jiggen und für Hardbaits gebaut und wollte sie vornehmlich am Bodden einsetzen.
Leider verlief der erste Einsatz dort Fischlos. Davon ab, war es trotzdem schön.
Mit der Rute zu werfen macht viel Spaß und es wirft sich leicht und präzise. Köder zw. 60g und 130g passen sehr gut zu der Rute.
Beim Fischen ist das Gefühl mit dem Leder, der Hammer. Selbst mit nassen Fingern und nasser Rute hat man immer einen sicheren Griff. Zudem fühlt es sich immer wie eine kleine Massage an ;-)

Ein bisschen schade, dass es keinen Fisch gab. Aber ich bin sicher, er wird kommen. Ist es dann soweit, wird es viel Spaß machen!

Mehr Bilder könnt ihr wieder in meinem Blog sehen: 

*http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/*


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Pike-Piekser, sieht echt tolle aus die Rute #r
Die Idee mit der langen Carbonhülse finde ich klasse!

Darf ich fragen was du für die Hülse und die Rochenhaut bezahlt hast?

Gruß
Jannis


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

:kMein Meerforellen-Rütchen ist endlich fertig :k

Technische Daten
Blank: CTS (EST1061-2) 10´6“ Länge - 5-30g WG
Rollenhalter: Andrews Spinning FP
Endkappe: Fuji Balance-System 3 x 3/8 oz
Ringe: Minima 7+1 - 25, 20, 16, 12, 10, 08, 07 + Endring 07
Griffmaterial: 3 x EVA Duplon von Matagi, 2 x EVA Eigenbau (Alle etwas bearbetet)
Metalteile: 5 x Winding Check + 3 x Zierringe von Matagi + Hakenöse
Gesamtgewicht: 188g + 33g (Ausgleichsgewicht)

Auf der (in schwarz) eloxierten Aluhülse im Endgriff stehen, wie in einem Abspann, die Teile-Händler, meine Helfer und natürlich der Konstrukteur = Ich 
Ein Ausgleichsgewicht ist schwarz verkromt.





















...weitere Bilder folgen!!!

PS: nicht wundern, das Teil war schon paar Mal am Wasser |rolleyes

Grüße
Jannis


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Teil 2




















...weitere Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Teil 3




















...weitere Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## troutmaster69 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

...letzter Teil












...meine kleine Helferin ist auch dabei


----------



## Friedfischfreak (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

sehr geile rute respekt :m ,habe da mal eine frage 
ich will nen blank lackieren was nehme ich da am besten
für ein lack ? , will nen blank weiß machen


----------



## troutmaster69 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Friedfischfreak schrieb:


> sehr geile rute respekt :m ,habe da mal eine frage
> ich will nen blank lackieren was nehme ich da am besten
> für ein lack ? , will nen blank weiß machen



Hi Friedfischfreak, 
bei meinem nächsten Projekt wollte ich auch den Blank lackieren und habe herausgefunden das hauptlächlich 2K-Lacke verwendet werden.

Hier kannst du dir Tipps und Anregungen holen: Klick mich!

Gruß
Jannis


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Jannis

schönes Goldkehlchen#6
Wie machen sich die Ringe?

Habe das Rohr von Matagi. Leder und Rohr kommen je rund 25€. Der Materialeinsatz lag bei der Rute bei etwas über 300€.


----------



## troutmaster69 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Jannis
> 
> schönes Goldkehlchen#6
> Wie machen sich die Ringe?
> ...




Aus dem Kriterium heraus leichte Ringe zu verbauen (ca.7g) hatte ich zuerst bedenken das die Minima-Ringe etwas laut sein könnten aber bei meinen ersten Tests mit 0.10er und 0.12er Geflecht haben sie mich positiv überrascht uns sich als sehr leise erwiesen.
Man wird in Zukunft sehen wie sich die Einlagen bei längerem Gebrauch machen!?!


Bei mir lag das Material um die 250 €uronen.


----------



## Doc Plato (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nicht spezial und nicht zum Klumpen lackiert.|supergri
> 
> Das ergab sich so, dass ich zwei zuviel hatte und sie zur Probe mal draufsteckte. Sah gut aus und also so gemacht.:m
> 
> * Den Vorgriff für besseren Blankkontakt halb durchgeschliffen und nu passt der Zeigefinger da rein ohne dass man ihn immer oben straff halten muss, um ihn auf den Blank zu legen*.




Von wem haste das bloß..... :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Hardy,

Du schreibst "durchgetränkt". Wie gehst Du dabei vor?

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Von wem haste das bloß..... :m




Von der ersten Skeletor-Serie.:m

Als die damals rauskam, feilte ich den Vorgriff einer Stangenrute so auf wie bei dieser hier und das bissl Blankkontakt gefiel mir gut. Vor allem ohne den ollen harten, dünnen Skelli-RH.

An deiner VHF ist es ähnlich. Da hat der Erbauer sich wohl auch inspirieren lassen.

#h


----------



## bassproshops (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo
Ich habe eine Fragebzw. eig. sind es ziemlich viele Fragen.
Und zwar möchte ich unbedingt eine Rute bauen. Ich find es echt cool eine Rute ganz nach seinen Wünschen zu gestalten und das Angeln macht dann sicherlich auch gleich noch mehr Spaß D
Aber Erfahrung habe ich GAR KEINE !!!
Ich habe mich bei CMW und Tackle 24 schon mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und habe einige Eindrücke bekommen.
So zum rumsuchen wäre es nett wenn ihr mir noch den ein oder anderen Shop nennen könnt wo ich gute Sachen finde.

Aber jetz zu meinen eig. Fragen...

-Erst mal ganz allgemein.
Ich bin erst 14 und aus diesem Grund kann das ganze zu viel natürlich nicht 
kosten. 
MACHT DER BAU EINER RUTE SINN WENN ICH FÜR WIRKLICH ALLES      ALLERHÖCHSTENS 150€ HABE ???

-Meine Vorstellung für die Rute sehen so aus:

Ca. 2-2,4m lang
Wurfgewicht nicht zu hoch höchsten 40gr
Die Rute soll fürs Kunsköder angeln sein vorallem Twitchbits undco.
Das Design sollte modern sein zweigeteilter Griff undso... aber die Details sind ja jetz nicht so wichtig!

Ich denke am wichtigsten ist der Blank 
könntet ihr euch z.B. dieses Model vorstellen?
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...elgerate/Spinnruten-Golianos-Twitchbait-GOTB/

Was ginge noch soo ?


Genauere Fragen kommen sicherlich noch ich habe auch schon klare Vorstellungen aber als Grundlage sollte das erst mal reichen...

DANKE für alle Antworten

Gruß Robin


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Zu dem Blank kann die der C. Weckesser am Telefon sicher etwas sagen wenn du ihn fragst.

Ansonsten reichen 150 gut gern für eine Rute. Man kann aber auch viel mehr ausgeben wenn man z.B. sauteure Ringe Ringe oder Rollenhalter nimmt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/2011/09/hey-guys-this-is-latest-project-of-mine.html

@Tinca: 40e für einen Fuji BC Ringsatz geht noch (T24) und ein RH (kein Matagi custom oä) kostet auch seltener mehr als 10 €, selbst die Fuji SK2 (Skeleton) kommen auf gerade mal 8,xy (T24)

150€ ist mehr als machbar in dem von Bassproshops angepeilten Segment, wobei mit Rutenbau spart man eigentlich nie Geld... 

Ich würde Bassproshops raten sich mal bei T24 telefonisch zu melden und nach den neuen Xpertgraphite Blanks nachzufragen und sich mal da: http://rutenbauforum.de umzusehen.


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@bassproshops

Zum schauen:   Shop 1 Shop 2

Für einen Anfänger (zu denen ich mich auch zähle) würde sich mit Sicherheit ein Bausatz anbieten.
Ich würde an deiner stelle, einfach einen Verkäufer anrufen und ihn um Hilfe bzw. Zusammenstellung eines Sets, nach deiner Vorstellung, bitten.
Die meisten Verkäufer sind suuuper nett!!!

Gruß
Jannis


----------



## bassproshops (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Cool
Danke für die Infos, vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

Ich denke auch das die Leute von den Shops am meisten Ahnung haben.
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mal erkundigen (;


----------



## bassproshops (23. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe jetz schon echt viel rumgesucht in diversen Shops und es gibt so viele geile Sachen da weiß man gar nicht was man nehmen will 

Trotzdem habe ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen...

-Bei einem 2 teiligen Blank sind die Steckvorrichtung da schon komplett angebracht?

-Bei den Blanks bekomm ich Angaben über Dicke von ganz unten und von der Spitze, ist es richtig das ich mich immer daran richten muss bei den Maßen von Rollenhaltern, Spitzenring und co ?
Oder kann ich so zu sgen auch unerfüttern ?

-Da wo der Rollenhalter sitzt ist ja nicht mehr ''ganz unten'' sind die Maße da trotzdem gleich?

Weiter Fragen kommen noch, ganz sicher


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bassproshops schrieb:


> MACHT DER BAU EINER RUTE SINN WENN ICH FÜR WIRKLICH ALLES      ALLERHÖCHSTENS 150€ HABE ???


Gerade dann, wenn Du viel Zeit investieren magst und kannst, und was sehr gutes haben möchtest, macht es schon Sinn, auch bei kleinem Budget. Das ist deine Zusatzleistung, die du nicht bezahlen mußt.
Sehr gute Teile sind heutzutage auch schön günstig zu bekommen, dem Konkurrenzdruck sei dank, und man muss nicht unbedingt 100 EUR in die Anbauteile investieren.

Es gibt mehrere Sichtweisen zum Rutenbau, und viele wollen sich das was kosten lassen, da darf es ruhig etwas kosten (Beschäftigungstherapie, Kleinkunst, Hobby, Lifestyle, Passion, Lieblingsjagdgerät, Lebensinhalt usw.), aber das ist nicht die ganze Wahrheit, es geht auch sparsam, sogar so sparsam und trotzdem gut, dass es sich definitiv lohnt.
Eben wie jeder möchte ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bassproshops schrieb:


> D
> Trotzdem habe ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen...
> 
> -Bei einem 2 teiligen Blank sind die Steckvorrichtung da schon komplett angebracht?


Ja.
Man kann da zwar noch durch Feintuning verbessern, aber i.d.R. sind die einsatzfertig.
Bei billigen Angeboten, die auch mal C-Ware sein können, kann die Steckung ungenau klapprig sein. Um das auszuschließen nachfragen.



bassproshops schrieb:


> D
> -Bei den Blanks bekomm ich Angaben über Dicke von ganz unten und von der Spitze, ist es richtig das ich mich immer daran richten muss bei den Maßen von Rollenhaltern, Spitzenring und co ?
> Oder kann ich so zu sgen auch unerfüttern ?
> 
> -Da wo der Rollenhalter sitzt ist ja nicht mehr ''ganz unten'' sind die Maße da trotzdem gleich?


Die Maße nützen Dir relativ wenig.
Die Blanks sind auf ganzer Länge konisch, d.h. auch, dass man mit dem Durchmesser ein Stück weiter nichts anfangen kann.
Unterfüttern ist bei Rollenhaltern und Griffen standard, bei Ringtuben nicht.

1) Am einfachsten ist ein Rutenbausatz, auch individuell zusammenstellen lassen, du sagst was du willst und der Teilehändler packt die richtig passenden Größen dazu.
Die sind auch in der Lage eigenständig was passendes zu finden oder anzupassen, abzulängen, aufzubohren usw.

2) Ansonsten braucht man erst den Blank, und kann dann selber nachmessen (Schieblehre nötig), und bestellt sich dann die gewünschten Teile. Das dauert länger, ist aber der sichere Weg des Selbermachers. Zudem kann man den Blank schon mal in der Hand halten und bei Rückgaberecht unverbastelt nochmal ändern, ohne schon alle Teile passend dafür zu haben, evtl. aus unterschiedlichen Quellen aufwendig und teuer zusammenbestellt zu haben.

Für den Anfänger ist die erste Lösung sicher die beste zum Erfolg. :m


----------



## bassproshops (23. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Freut mich das das möglich ist 

Mein Plan sieht in etwa so aus...

BLANK - hier ab ich jetz doch noch ein bisschen eingespaart.
PACIFIC BAY TRADITION 2, 2,00m -17gr, 40€

ROLLENHATER - hier hab ich mich ein bisschen an WFT Penzill usw.   orientiert. Ginge zwar auch teurer aber ich denke das reicht.

	Fuji Skeleton 10,80€  Ich weiß nicht genau ob der mit der Rute 
           passt weil die Bohrung so groß ist, UNTERFÜTTERN ??


           oder...
           PacBay MINIMA  7,50€

-Natürlich wirt Rollenhalter undco. noch mit Winding Checks und Zierringen ausgebaut bzw. verschönert.

-Als Endgriff möchte ich einen kleinen rundlichen ebenfalls ähnlich WFT PENZILL nehmen.

Natürlich gibts noch viele Sachen die ich brauche...
Was für einen recht günstigen Ringsatz könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen??

Ich möchte gerne etwas Farbe haben.
Lohnt es sich den kompletten Blank zu lackieren lassen oder sollte ich da lieber selbst Hand anlegen und Teile lackieren ??

Welchen Bindegarn sollte ich wohl nehmen ??

Wie schon gesagt und wie ihr wohl auch merkt bin ich absoluter Neuling und ich werde aufjedenfall auch noch telefonisch mit den Besitzern der Shops in Kontakt treten.
Trotzdem wäre es nett wenn ich hier schon ein paar Antworten bekäme (;

Ich las gerade noch die Antwort von Nordlichtangler , Danke da für, und ich denke das ich mir dann etwa nach meinen Wünschen zusammenstellenlasse...

Danke


----------



## Breamhunter (24. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Was für einen recht günstigen Ringsatz könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen??
> 
> Welchen Bindegarn sollte ich wohl nehmen ??


 
Ringe hier die Slim-Sic`s (gut und günstig )
Bindegarn Gudebrod Stärke A (Farbe nach Wunsch)

Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt mal im RBF anmelden. 
Dort werden eigentlich alle Fragen beantwortet #6


----------



## bassproshops (24. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



			
				

Bindegarn Gudebrod Stärke A (Farbe nach Wunsch)

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm...
> Sollte man Nylon Bindegarn nehmen oder anderen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nylon ist gut.

Nimm Stärke D!
Das geht damit einfacher.#6


----------



## bassproshops (24. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke noch mal an alle die mir geholfen haben 

Wenns noch allgemeine Tipps gibt immer her damit und wenn jemand mit besimmten Materialien besonders gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat immer her damit 

Noch eine Frage.
Muss man den ganzen Blank lackieren oder nur die Ringbindungen oder muss man diese auch kleben ?
Ich würde meinen Blank teilweise gerne farbig haben geht das einfach ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Stärke D ist für einen Anfänger allemal leichter zu verarbeiten. Weniger Wicklungen und weniger Platz für Lücken in der Wicklung.


@bassproshops
Nimm Stärke "D".#6

Kannst später(mit mehr Erfahrung) immer noch mit dünnen Fäden rumspielen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da muss ich mal etwas widersprechen! 

Order: Nimm A + D (kleine 90m Spulen), wenn es das Budget noch zuläßt.

Vorteil bei den großen Ringen unten ist ganz klar, D geht schneller und wickelt sich viel leichter auf den Fuß hoch.
Aber die feinen Ringe vorne am ST mit D zu wickeln ist eine Strafe, da geht A viel besser und sieht weit besser aus.

Also: am besten beide Stärken! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



xbax schrieb:


> Die Slim Sic Ringe sind echt top. Die habe ich auch schon mehrfach verarbeitet.



Eine Warnung für den Anfänger vor den Zweibeinringen von Tackle24-SlimSIC oder CMW-SIC u.a.:
Die müssen sehr stark an den Fußenden herunter+angeschliffen werden, was man bei Fabrikaten von Fuji und den SlimSIC-Einbein nicht so unabwendbar tun muss.


----------



## bassproshops (25. November 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Der Garn ist ja nicht so teuer da nehm ich dann einfach beides und gucke wies geht (;

Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## weserwaller (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habs mir mal wieder selbst gemacht....

Harrison VHF M2Q 9Ff. -75 Gramm.

Fuji LCSG 16/12/10/8 LSG8/8/8/8/8 Tip MNST8

Kork Super 

Abschlussbirne 

18 DPS 
*




















Xzoga G66 15KG (Black Beauty)
*
Fuji MNSG 25/20/16/12/10/10 Tip MNST 10

Duplon geteilt 

Alubirne 

18 DPS
*












SS2 FT 258 cm -100gr 
*
SVSG 25/20/16/12/10/10 Tip MNST 10 

Kork 

Aluabschlusskappe 

Alps TRI






















Gruß Steffen


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

|bigeyes

Du hast ja wohl reichlich Ventile verkauft.

Schicke Ruten.
Schlicht und einfach.#6


----------



## Gemini (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

LCSG sehe ich da ganz oben doch, oder?

Warum hast du bei der Harrison die Lowrider gewählt?


----------



## weserwaller (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gemini schrieb:


> LCSG sehe ich da ganz oben doch, oder?
> 
> Warum hast du bei der Harrison die Lowrider gewählt?



Habe den gleichen Satz auf einer LRS drauf lässt sich super werfen und fischen, dazu kommt das ich möglichst kleine Ringe wollt um die rute so schlank wie möglich erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## Gemini (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich mag Lowrider, finde auch dass man damit wirklich gut und weit werfen kann. Ich wundere mich nur dass die so selten hier 
bei uns zu sehen sind.

Auch verwirrt mich immer wieder die Aussage, dass man mit weniger dafür grösseren Ringen weiter werfen kann, habe ich, zumindest für mich, nicht feststellen können.

Tolles Material hast du übrigens verbaut, da hat der Nikolaus wohl nix zu meckern gehabt dieses Jahr...


----------



## Leski (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,
ich würde mal so pauschal sagen um eine richtige Aussage zu treffen müsstest du die Rute mit 2 Beringungen werfen...!
LC-Ringe an ner Wurfspinnrute is mal der volle Schwachsinn,ausser du musst nicht wirklich auf weite kommen.Ausserdem haben die deutlich mehr gewicht als manch andere Ringe, was sich dann leider im höheren Kontergewicht im HT wiederspiegelt.
Also meines erachtens wirft man mit der NGC-Beringung weiter da die Schnur am Startring nicht gebremst wird und durch die vielen und zum Ende hin kleinen Ringe die Schnur besser gestreckt wird!:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So isses.:m


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne, schlichte Aufbauten, Steffen, gefallen mir gut (vom orangenen Garn mal abgesehen ) ... welches Köderspektrum packt die 100g SS2 FT?

Bez. der Lowrider sehe ich es genauso wie Tobi, aus meiner Sicht machen die überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ich baue Spinnings nur noch nach NGC und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gemini (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Leski schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mal so pauschal sagen um eine richtige Aussage zu treffen müsstest du die Rute mit 2 Beringungen werfen...!



Da hast du wohl recht. Hast du das schon gemacht?



Leski schrieb:


> LC-Ringe an ner Wurfspinnrute is mal der volle Schwachsinn,ausser du musst nicht wirklich auf weite kommen.Ausserdem haben die deutlich mehr gewicht als manch andere Ringe, was sich dann leider im höheren Kontergewicht im HT wiederspiegelt.



Genau solche Aussagen meinte ich 

Ich angele wirklich gerne mit meiner Aspire BX 300M und hatte bisher nicht das Gefühl dass mir Weite fehlt, die Rute ist 
auch ohne Kontergewicht ziemlich gut ausbalanciert und Herr Weserwaller scheint mit den LCs auch gut klarzukommen.

Da ich ab und zu in Asien unterwegs bin und bei Gelegenheit lokale Tackle-Stores besuche fällt auch auf dass dort viele Egi-Ruten damit beringt sind und das sind dort die Weitenmonster.

Ich wollte aber keine grosse Diskussion entfachen und grundsätzlich leuchtet mir auch ein dass die Schnur durch den kleinen Durchmesser gebremst werden sollte. In der Praxis fällt das aber irgendwie nicht so auf |kopfkrat Aber wird schon so sein wie du sagst...


----------



## weserwaller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Überwerfe mit der VHF die Weser in meiner Region die Weser ohne Probleme, kann ebenfalls keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Wurfweite Festellen zumal ich genügend andere Handmades mit anderen Beringungskonzepten hier habe und von daher vergleichen kann.

Von daher halte ich so pauschalisierte Aussagen wie "LC Ringe auf Wurfspinnruten blabla...." für absoluten Schwachsinn. 

Die SS2 FT ist nicht für mich selbst, würde das reele WG jedoch niedriger einschätzen unter dem der SS2.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Im Grunde ist die Optik doch Geschmackssache und selbst wenn man dafür 3, 4 Meter an Wurfweite einbüßt, ist es das dem Erbauer vielleicht wert.|kopfkrat

Ich kann den massiven Lowridern nix abgewinnen, weder optisch noch funktional. An einer kräftigen Rute fällt das Gewicht sicher weniger auf, aber jedem das Seine.:m


----------



## weserwaller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist die Optik doch Geschmackssache



Richtig :m

Nur zu sagen, dass es grundsätzlich Schwachsinn sei ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wer eine VHF -75 kennt und geworfen hat, der weiß auch, dass sich so ein Stecken nicht mit ein paar g oder gar 10g mehr unten rum beeindrucken oder verschandeln läßt. Im Gegenteil, eine etwas schwerere Beringung schafft für den ein oder anderen Einsatzzweck sogar mehr Bandbreite bei kleinen Ködern.


----------



## weserwaller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer eine VHF -75 kennt und geworfen hat, der weiß auch, dass sich so ein Stecken nicht mit ein paar g oder gar 10g mehr unten rum beeindrucken oder verschandeln läßt. Im Gegenteil, eine etwas schwerere Beringung schafft für den ein oder anderen Einsatzzweck sogar mehr Bandbreite bei kleinen Ködern.



Sprach es und bekommt meine Zustimmung :m


----------



## angler1996 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Habs mir mal wieder selbst gemacht....
> 
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen:
Wenn Du willst, dass es gut wird, mach es selbst.
Trifft voll zu; die Ringabstände gefallen mir gut.
Gruß A.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Leski schrieb:


> ich würde mal so pauschal sagen um eine richtige Aussage zu treffen müsstest du die Rute mit 2 Beringungen werfen...!
> LC-Ringe an ner Wurfspinnrute is mal der volle Schwachsinn,ausser du musst nicht wirklich auf weite kommen.Ausserdem haben die deutlich mehr gewicht als manch andere Ringe, was sich dann leider im höheren Kontergewicht im HT wiederspiegelt.


Ich erkenne keinen Unterschied was die Wurfweite angeht wenn ich meine Skyblade mit der eines Freundes vergleiche. Und was das Gewicht angeht.. hat schonmal jemand einen Lowrider-Ringsatz und einen _normalen_ Ringsatz gewogen? Ich selbst noch nicht, aber ich behaupte mal das bei vergleichbaren Ringen (also nicht 9+1 Lowrider und 5+1 Titanium-Sic oder Einstegringe) der Unterschied keine fünf Gramm ausmacht. Und das auf zwei Meter verteilt ist in meinen Augen absolut irrelevant. Zumal auf die paar Gramm Ausgleichsgewicht im Handteil gesch*ssen ist; mir braucht niemand erzählen das er bei einer 9" Spinnrute 10g Unterschied kennt.



> Also meines erachtens wirft man mit der NGC-Beringung weiter da die Schnur am Startring nicht gebremst wird und durch die vielen und zum Ende hin kleinen Ringe die Schnur besser gestreckt wird!


Da irrst Du Dich. Die Unterschiede zwischen NGC und popeliger 6+1 Beringung macht - zumindest auf 90er LRS - exakt gar keinen Unterschied. Ein sehr guter Freund von mir, mit dem ich regelmäßig am Wasser stehe hat eine von CMW aufgebaute 90er LRS mit NGC. Meine Wenigkeit wirft eine 90er LRS mit 6+1 MNSG und selbst wenn wir die Ruten tauschen erkennt man keinen Unterschied was die Wurfweite anbelangt.

Mir sagen die Stöcke von weserwaller bis auf die SS2 voll zu; ich mag zwar keine farbigen Ringwicklungen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Meine 7523 werd ich wahrscheinlich genauso aufbauen wie die G66. Der asymmetrisch geteilte Duplon hat irgendwas


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

5g Unterschied im Ringgewicht sind 'ne Menge, je nach Rute merkt man das sehr deutlich, v.a. im Spitzenbereich sensibler Ruten!

Ich verbaue das NGC nicht für mehr Wurfweite (das ist praktisch so gut wie nicht vergleichbar, da selbst zwei gleiche Blanks faktisch nicht identisch sind; Rolle, Schnur, Köder, Werfer, äußere Bedingungen, usw. müßte auch alles gleich sein), sondern weil es die Verwendung von mehr Ringen erlaubt (dadurch bessere Ausnutzung der Kraft + Aktion der Rute) und absolut Ringgewicht spart sowie besser verteilt (v.a. weniger Ringgewicht im Spitzenteil -> Schnelligkeit + Sensibilität).

Selbst wenn die Wurfweite nicht unter den Ringen leidet, stellt sich doch die Frage: was sind die Vorteile der LowRider ggü. einer NGC-Beringung? Unter rein praktischen Gesichtspunkten (Optik mal außen vor) fällt mir da nichts ein und deshalb machen LowRider für mich einfach keinen Sinn.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## FehmarnAngler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

...Lowrider haben ähnlich wie die neuen Fuji K-Series Ringe den Vorteil, dass sie der Schnur kaum eine Möglichkeit gibt um sich beim Wurf am Rahmen zu verwickeln. 

Der Unterschied in der Wurfweite ist in meinen Augen zu vernachlässigen. Pfingsten 2011 hatte ich die Möglichkeit zwei Hi-End Brandungsruten eines spanischen Herstellers zu werfen, die eine mit Lowridern, die andere mit relativ großen "normalen" Ringen. Große Unterschiede in der Wurfweite waren irgendwie nicht zu erkennen und ich habe jedesmal voll durchgezogen. Die Rollen, die Schnur und auch die Spulen (bzw. Füllung - randvoll) waren die gleichen.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 5g Unterschied im Ringgewicht sind 'ne Menge, je nach Rute merkt man das sehr deutlich, v.a. im Spitzenbereich sensibler Ruten!


Eine 75er Harrison VHF M2Q würde ich nicht als im Spitzenbereich sensibel bezeichnen. Zumindest nicht so sensibel das 5g auffallen.



> sondern weil es die Verwendung von mehr Ringen erlaubt (dadurch bessere Ausnutzung der Kraft + Aktion der Rute) und absolut Ringgewicht spart sowie besser verteilt (v.a. weniger Ringgewicht im Spitzenteil -> Schnelligkeit + Sensibilität).


Hast Du - oder sonst jemand - mal die Ringsätze gewogen und verglichen? Weil "absolut Ringgewicht spart" hört sich für mich nach 10g aufwärts an.
Bei leichteren Ruten mit einem WG von max ~50g mögen die Lowrider sich evtl. nachteilig auf den Blank und deren Aktion auswirken, aber bei Spinnruten mit 75g WG ist es  egal ob man Lowrider oder andere Mehrstegringe verbaut. Zwei gleiche Blanks sind zwar verschieden, aber definitiv nicht so, dass man dadurch extreme Unterschiede hat, die man durch die Beringung ausgleichen könnte/müsste. 



> Selbst wenn die Wurfweite nicht unter den Ringen leidet, stellt sich doch die Frage: was sind die Vorteile der LowRider ggü. einer NGC-Beringung? Unter rein praktischen Gesichtspunkten (Optik mal außen vor) fällt mir da nichts ein und deshalb machen LowRider für mich einfach keinen Sinn.


Nicht "selbst wenn", sondern "Die Wurfweite leidet bei Ruten im dem WG-Bereich nicht. Mein Angelkollege und ich haben beide die gleichen Ruten, die bis auf den Ringsatz identisch sind (15lbs PowerPro und 4000er TP FC) und da gibt es exakt keinen messbaren Unterschied; die Wurfweite ist identisch (mal er etwas weiter, mal ich, ..). Theoretische Vorteile hin oder her; ich kenne keinen Vor- oder Nachteil beim Werfen und der Köderführung zwischen den Ruten. 
Lowrider haben keinen nennenswerten Nachteil wenn man sie mit NGC vergleicht. Ergo kommt es auf die persönlichen Vorlieben bei der Optik an. Umgekehrt wird nämlich ein Schuh daraus. NGC hat keine Vorteile gegenüber Lowridern. Letztere sind bauartbedingt stabiler.


----------



## weserwaller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Bez. der Lowrider sehe ich es genauso wie Tobi, aus meiner Sicht machen die überhaupt keinen Sinn. Ich baue Spinnings nur noch nach NGC und bin damit sehr zufrieden.



Nicht das wir hier an einander vorbei reden.

Die VHF ist nach NGC aufgebaut unter verwendung der von Fuji empfohlenen Ringe für das NGC.

*LCSG+LSG* 

Das ich nicht jedermann Geschmack getroffen habe, mit den von mir verwendeten Komponenten steht ausser Frage, aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bei dem "macht was aus" oder nicht an Ringgewicht muss man schon die Rutenklasse berücksichtigen, also in welcher WG-Klasse bewegt man sich damit gerade.

- über (reale) 160 g irrelevant
- über (reale) 80g uninteressant, da gehört z.b. ein VHF-75 9+10ft hin.
- über (reale) 40g interessant und merklich.
- über (reale) 20g interessant und stark merklich.
- unter (reale) 20g extrem entscheidend 

Mehr als auf die Wurfweite macht eine leichtere Beringung sich auf der vorderen Hälfte des ST bemerkbar, wo bei leichteren Ringen inbesondere die "sensible" Spitze viel besser steht, also mehr dem unberingten Zustand nahe kommt. 

Für die Wuirfweitenvermutungen und Proklamation von Wurfweitenvorteilen stehen immer noch belastbare hieb+stichfeste Messungen aus.
Ich erinnere nur mal an den AB-Messversuchsreihe mit 3 verschiedenen Schnüren und sogar veralteter Mono dabei, die keine echten Unterschiede erbrachte, entgegen fast jedermanns vollmundiger Behauptung.


----------



## Leski (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gemini schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl recht. Hast du das schon gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja hab ich schon gemacht an 2 SS3 60g und zwar gleiches WG und gleiche Rolle einmal beringt mit NGC und einmal mit normal 6+1 mit 8er Spitzenring |bla:


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,

Detlef (Nordlichtangler) hat nochmal gut beschrieben, worum es eigentlich geht #6

@Weserwaller:

Du hast natürlich Recht, es gibt für alle möglichen Ringtypen (auch Lowrider) NGC-Empfehlungen ... ich bezog mich in meinem Vergleich auf die NGC-Beringung mit großen Y-Guides als Starter und erste Laufringe bis zum Choke-Guide + LSG im weiteren Verlauf bis zur Spitze bzw. alternativ die entsprechenden K-Guides.

@Christian36:



christian36 schrieb:


> Eine 75er Harrison VHF M2Q würde ich nicht als im Spitzenbereich sensibel bezeichnen. Zumindest nicht so sensibel das 5g auffallen.



Kommt drauf an, wo Du die 5g sparst 



christian36 schrieb:


> Hast Du - oder sonst jemand - mal die Ringsätze gewogen und verglichen?



Klar und nicht nur das, ich habe auch einige Ruten entsprechend umgebaut ... bei meinem letzten Umbau habe ich die alte 6+1 Einstegberingung gegen ein (absichtlich extremes) 10+1 NGC-Schema getauscht und trotz 30er Starter 5g absolutes Ringgewicht gespart. Relativ - also auf bestimmte Bereiche der Rute wie z.B. die Spitze bezogen - war die Einsparung prozentual im Vergleich zu vorher noch größer und das spürt man auch deutlich im Verhalten der Rute.



christian36 schrieb:


> Weil "absolut Ringgewicht spart" hört sich für mich nach 10g aufwärts an.



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint ... "absolut" habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang als Abgrenzung zu "relativ" verwendet, s.o. (da hab ich's nochmal ausfühlicher beschrieben).



christian36 schrieb:


> Bei leichteren Ruten mit einem WG von max ~50g mögen die Lowrider sich evtl. nachteilig auf den Blank und deren Aktion auswirken, aber bei Spinnruten mit 75g WG ist es  egal ob man Lowrider oder andere Mehrstegringe verbaut.



Grundsätzlich ist das schon richtig, wobei jeder andere Ansprüche/Ziele beim Aufbau einer Rute hat. Ich lege mehr Wert auf die Performance und möglichst gute Ausnutzung der Blankeigenschaften, weniger auf Optik oder aus meiner Sicht unnötige Robustheit wie z.B. komplette Zweistegberingungen an Spinnruten.



christian36 schrieb:


> Zwei gleiche Blanks sind zwar verschieden, aber definitiv nicht so, dass man dadurch extreme Unterschiede hat, die man durch die Beringung ausgleichen könnte/müsste.



Nein, das nicht, aber wie Detlef schon sagte, ist ein wirklich belastbares Vergleichsergebnis bez. der Auswirkung bestimmter Parameter auf die Wurfweite extrem schwer realisierbar. Darauf wollte ich hinaus: es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren, die da reinspielen, so auch die Unterschiede im Blank, d.h. mal überspitzt gesagt: wenn Dir ein Pups quersitzt, wirst Du wahrscheinlich auch mit dem besseren Gerät schlechter werfen als mit dem weniger guten Gerät 

Deshalb habe ich den Wurfweitenaspekt für mich abgehakt. Ich werfe weit genug, um Fische zu fangen und konzentriere mich lieber auf andere Aspekte, wie z.B. die Tüddelneigung beim Wurf durch Verwendung von FC-Vorfächern vor der Geflochtenen in Abhängigkeit vom Beringungsschema.



christian36 schrieb:


> Lowrider haben keinen nennenswerten Nachteil wenn man sie mit NGC vergleicht. Ergo kommt es auf die persönlichen Vorlieben bei der Optik an. Umgekehrt wird nämlich ein Schuh daraus.



Naja, das nicht vorhanden sein von Nachteilen ist nicht zwangsläufig ein Vorteil :q ... aber Du kannst das natürlich drehen und wenden wie Du willst 



christian36 schrieb:


> NGC hat keine Vorteile gegenüber Lowridern.



Das ist Deine Meinung ... ich sehe es eben anders, s.o.



christian36 schrieb:


> Letztere sind bauartbedingt stabiler.



Ja, aber die Stabilität brauche ich bei den meisten Spinnruten nicht und selbst wenn, würde ich viele andere Zweisteg-Ringformen dem Lowrider vorziehen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Leski (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das seh ich auch so, ich hab nur an einer Rute diese Lowrider draufgemacht und das is ne Firejerk die ich mit ner Multi fisch.
Ich find auch generell das die Lowrider eher was für Multirollen sind da diese Ringe sehr nah am Blank anliegen im Gegensatz zu normalen Beringungen.

Aber ez lass mas wieder gut sein,da hab ich ja ein Gefecht angefechtet.#t

P.S.: Nur mal so am Rande hast schöne Ruten aufgebaut:m


----------



## Gemini (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Leski schrieb:


> Aber ez lass mas wieder gut sein,da hab ich ja ein Gefecht angefechtet.#t



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht 

Wobei dann ja schon noch sehr interessante und detaillierte Ausführungen kamen.

Ich habe gerade angefangen mich mit dem Thema Selbstbau zu
beschäftigen und bin mir sehr unschlüssig wenn es um die optimale Beringung geht. Das ist, wie man sich denken kann, nur eine der Baustellen die mir im Moment noch Kopfschmerz bereitet |rolleyes

Mal als Beispiel:
Ich habe hier eine gestrippte Butch Light 7' bei der ich die vorhandene BC-Beringung (Seaguide) um einen 25er ergänzt habe um sie als Spinning zu nutzen.





Aus den gefledderten Teilen und dem 25er könnte ich dann 25/12/10/8/8/6/6/6+6 bzw. 25/12/10/8/8/6/6/6/6+6 generieren. Ich habe die Rute als BC geworfen, durch den Umbau wird sich an der Performance ja nicht viel ändern, oder?

Der Diskussionsanstoss zu den Lowridern hatte ausnahmsweise keinen ketzerischen Hintergrund, sondern ich habe hier einen Batson XST 1024 stehen den ich demnächst mit den LCs oder einem vorhandenen Satz BKLAGs aufbauen will. 

Mitgenommen habe ich durch die angeregte Diskussion |rolleyes dass es mehr oder weniger persönliche Vorliebe/Geschmackssache ist und erst echte Tests ergeben ob eine bestimmte Konfiguration für einen selbst passt. Wobei die meisten bei den Specs der XST wohl auf die Lowrider verzichten würden.

Also nochmal danke für die interessanten Ausführungen. Habe ab Montag Urlaub, dann könnten wir uns ja über Leichtbaurollen (Ci4, Zaion) und Getriebematerialien unterhalten


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin, 

Vielleicht kann mir einer weiter helfen. Ich möchte mir eine rute aufbauen, mein erste und hab keine ahnung was ich alles brauche. Habe mich zwar schon bisschen über alles gelesen, aber ein paar tips wäre sicherlich hilfsreich. So nun ich wollte mir eine rute zum Heringsangeln aufbauen, ein paar eckdaten kann ich noch geben sie sollte :

- 3,0m lang sein 
- ein WG zwischen 40 & 50g 
- realtive leicht sein
- einen straffenblank mit sptizenaktion

Ich hoffe mir könnte jemand weiterhelfen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Bobster (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Am besten bist Du aber hier mit Deinen Fragen aufgehoben:

www.rutenbauforum.de


----------



## Gemini (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So.

Erster, richtig kompletter Eigenumbau ist fertig und ich bin nun mehr oder weniger zufrieden. Hat auch garnicht lang gedauert... #t

Die Zierwicklungen gefallen mir eigentlich nicht, ich mag es lieber einfacher. Aber da ich vor kurzem erst gerafft hab wie das überhaupt geht hab ich hier mal ordentlich verziert.
Auch dachte ich dass das Weiss-Metallic mehr Weiss-Metallic bleibt...

Kork+Duplon selbst gedrechschliffen, Edelstahlhülse gebrushed, Endkappe selbst gebaut, Luftblasen im Lack sind auch von mir.

Lackiert hab ich den Blank auch noch, und zwar 4 mal bis ich einigermassen zufrieden war 

6'9", 1/2-1.1/2 Oz, Seaguide SICs 8+1. Gut dass jetzt bald Schonzeit ist... :vik:


----------



## Upi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Oh Man,
da bin ich aber noch weit von entfernt, von deiner Arbeit. #6
Toll gemacht!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was man sieht, sieht gut aus.#6

Warst aber auch weit genug weg mit dem Fotoapparillo . . .|supergri#h


----------



## Gemini (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mäck, mäck, mäck...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na geht doch.:m

Sieht doch aus der Nähe auch gut aus.#6#6


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe mal wieder ein paar Dinger gebastelt.

*TusK X2M 9ft 20-40 gr.*

-Slim Sic Titanium 9+1

-17er DPS Delux Silber

-Duplon 

-VA Einsteckkappe 






















*Tusk Bartsch BSP240H 60-120 gr.*

- Slim SIC analog Fuji MNSG 8+1 

- Korklon Split Grip  

- Pac Bay Alurollenhalter


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehen wieder gut aus.#6

So einfarbig-dezent-schwarz ist auch nett anzugucken.|bigeyes

Sehe ich da bei der unteren Rute etwa Kleber glänzen zwischen Kork und Endkappe?|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen wieder gut aus.#6
> 
> So einfarbig-dezent-schwarz ist auch nett anzugucken.|bigeyes
> 
> Sehe ich da bei der unteren Rute etwa Kleber glänzen zwischen Kork und Endkappe?|kopfkrat



Danke, danke dormal dürfte da nichts sein denke ist eine Reflektion.

Wollter bei dem grünen Blank mit dem Korklon und den titanfarbenen Anbauteilen nicht noch noch bunte Wicklungen machen.

Bei der matt grauen habe ich Gudebrod golden olive genommen ohne Fixierer, sieht irgendwie edel aus dieser Transparentlook.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Bei der matt grauen habe ich Gudebrod golden olive genommen ohne Fixierer, sieht irgendwie edel aus dieser Transparentlook.



Kanste das nochmal als Nahaufnahme knipsen?|bigeyes


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke.|wavey:

Sieht interessant aus.|bigeyes


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.|wavey:
> 
> Sieht interessant aus.|bigeyes



Ist eine tolle Farbe grade an ganz schlanken Blanks sieht das richtig edel aus. 

Wenn man das mit grau oder hell silber unterwickelt unterwickelt kommt das richtig gut. 

Habe in Wuppertal bei meinem Bruder eine stehen, mit einem Schlag metallic gold, versteckt grau unterwickelt, 5 Schläge davon sieht man noch nach dem goldenen und anschließend das Golden olive ohne fixierer drüber.


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

'werd ganz neidisch 

'musste jetzt wieder, wie jedes Jahr  einen neuen Auftrag vergeben, würde es aber auch mal gerne selber versuchen.

..und ja ich kenne das RB-Forum,
trotzdem würden mich die "Hilfsmittel", die man natürlich gewissenhaft und vorrausschauend benötigt vor der selbstmedikamentation "Rutenbau",  interessieren.

'habt Ihr alle 'ne elektrische Wickelbank ? :q 
Foto ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich nicht, drehe immer per Hand.


----------



## weserwaller (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Bobster schrieb:


> 'habt Ihr alle 'ne elektrische Wickelbank ? :q
> Foto ?




Ich bin ja auch nicht im RBF angemeldet habe da auch nocht nicht drin gelesen Wickelbank elektrisch gibt es sowas ? 

Zum Trocknen habe ich einen Diskokugelmotor, Wickelbank ist selbstgebaut.


----------



## Bobster (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Prof und Weserwaller,
Eure antworten geben mir Mut.

Den "Köderkarussell-Disco-Motor" habe ich noch in mehrfacher Ausführung...und die Skater-Rollen werde ich mir auch noch beschaffen können.

Ansonsten fange ich mal mit 'nem "billig" Bausatz von CMW, etc., an ....müsste doch zu schaffen sein.

Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Aber gewiss.

Nur Zeit muss sich lassen. Dann wird das.#6


----------



## Gemini (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe mir auch eine rudimentäre Anfänger-Wickelbank selbst gebaut,
die ganzen Vorbereitungen zum eigentlichen, ersten Rutenbau haben richtig Spass gemacht.

Meine "Hightech" Fadenspanner-Konstruktion #t hätte ich mir aber sparen können da mir persönlich das Wickeln bisher leichter mit ganz einfachen Bobbins fällt:

http://www.rudiheger.eu/Bindematerial/Bindewerkzeug/Standard-Spulenhalter::1445.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich wickel ganz old school: Karton, auf 2 Seiten mit einer V-Einkerbung, Rute drauf - fertig!

0 Problemo, warum auch die Sache verwissenschaftlichen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch nicht im RBF angemeldet habe da auch nocht nicht drin gelesen Wickelbank elektrisch gibt es sowas ?


Ja gibt es http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Wrappers/Power-Wrapper


----------



## angler1996 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

letztlich kannst du Dir auch diese Trockenvorrichtung sparen,
einfach auf'nen Schuhkarton und öfters per Hand drehen , reicht völlig aus
nebenbei kannst'e ja, was anderes machen ( nicht unbedingt Kork schleifen:q)
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

wobei ich die elektrische Drehhilfe nicht missen möchte, egal, wie poplig sie gebaut ist!


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> letztlich kannst du Dir auch diese Trockenvorrichtung sparen,
> einfach auf'nen Schuhkarton und öfters per Hand drehen , reicht völlig aus
> nebenbei kannst'e ja, was anderes machen ( nicht unbedingt Kork schleifen:q)
> Gruß A.


#d Annemie ich kann net mi...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Männers,

ich habe auch mal wieder eine Rute gebastelt. Die ist für einen Kollegen ausm Verein.
Vorgabe war bunter Blank und irgendwas mit Gold.:m

Leider sind die Handybilder nicht so dolle geworden. Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas.|bigeyes
Mehr Fotos kann ich nicht machen. Er hat die Rute vorhin abgeholt und ich habe die Bilder eben erst hochgeladen.

Egal, ich kann sie mir ja gelegentlich angucken.:q


----------



## weserwaller (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick, schick grün und gold passt einfach super zueinander.


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Muß ich auch sagen...sieht echt super aus#6


----------



## weserwaller (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> wobei ich die elektrische Drehhilfe nicht missen möchte, egal, wie poplig sie gebaut ist!




Drehhilfe = Trockenmotor ? das ist ja auch ein muss aber einen Elektrowrapper |kopfkrat


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> letztlich kannst du Dir auch diese Trockenvorrichtung sparen,
> einfach auf'nen Schuhkarton und öfters per Hand drehen , reicht völlig aus
> nebenbei kannst'e ja, was anderes machen ( nicht unbedingt Kork schleifen:q)
> Gruß A.



Hallo,

ich habe mir bei der Echtdampf-Messer eine kleinen sehr langsam drehenden Motor mitgenommen, Preis 5 Euro.

Wenn es ein Schukarton sein soll, kann ich den Motor davor stellen, damit er die Rute dreht.

Dann ist einfach und bequem kombiniert.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schön dass sie euch auch gefällt.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Yes, sie gefällt|wavey:


----------



## Kneuer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

ich muss echt sagen, dass ihr echt super schicke Ruten gebaut habt. Meinen vollsten Respekt dafür.

Ich hab mir neulich mal ne Ultraleichte Renkenrute gebaut: Fliegenrutenblank Klasse 2 mit eingespleißter Vollkohlefaserspitze, Gesamtlänge 2,22m, Gewicht 84g. 
Ich steh auf schlichtes Design und es wurde alles weggelassen, was Gewicht haben könnte, aber seht selbst:

























Grüße
Kneuer


----------



## Kneuer (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ach ja, was zu der Rute noch zu sagen ist: Der Kleberrand am oberen Rubberkork wird noch weggeschliffen mit feinem Schmirgelpapier. Das wollte ich erst machen, nachdem der Lack komplett ausgehärtet ist. Sonst hat man Kork in der Wicklung.

Und die weißen Flecken auf der Wicklung sind nur Fusseln. Also nix in der Wicklung bzw. keine Luftblasen. Ich habs endlich mal Luftblasenfrei hinbekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schicke Rute!#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt aus Carbonschlauch, Kupfergarn ... usw.:

Erstes Bild mit Blitz - ging aber besser ohne - also die anderen ohne Blitz.:m


----------



## Wickedstyler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

wahnsinn .. sieht super edel aus .. #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke.|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön,
aber vor Deinem Blitz muss sich das Spitzenteil erschrocken haben|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Wickedstyler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke.|wavey:



was kostet sowas , wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Je nachdem was man bauen will kann man mit günstigen Teilen unter 100 bleiben und mit Titanium Ringe  und teurern Blanks auch mehrere hundert Flöhe da versenken.

In dem Carbongriff steckt vor allem Zeit und Arbeit.#h


----------



## Tino (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das beantwortet aber nicht seine Frage,gelle Tinci?!


*Geiles Stöckchen haste da gebaut,alle Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tino schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber nicht seine Frage,gelle Tinci?!
> 
> 
> *Geiles Stöckchen haste da gebaut,alle Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Wir haben per PN noch geschrieben . . .


Und danke, Tino.(PN)|wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht schlecht :m

Carbon habe ich auch grade in der Mache denke so 2-3 Wochen noch....... |supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Carbon habe ich auch grade in der Mache denke so *2-3 Wochen noc*h....... |supergri



|bigeyes
Nicht dass du das Einfädige erst flechten willst.|supergri
Das gibt es als Schlauch zu kaufen.:m


----------



## weserwaller (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Nicht dass du das Einfädige erst flechten willst.|supergri
> Das gibt es als Schlauch zu kaufen.:m




Abwarten...... :g


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

OK!#h


----------



## weserwaller (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe lange hin und her überlegt ob ich es tue, nur komm erst am Wochenende dazu.


----------



## spike999 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt aus Carbonschlauch, Kupfergarn ... usw.:
> 
> Erstes Bild mit Blitz - ging aber besser ohne - also die anderen ohne Blitz.:m




WOW...ich glaub ich hab mich verliebt:l


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönes Kompliment.:m


.


----------



## spike999 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

für was für einen zweck hast dir die schönheit aufgebaut?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Barschrute für alles was klein ist.:m

#h


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

naja die Zielfische sind scheints doch unterschiedlich,|kopfkrat ich fang lieber große:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kleine Köder natürlich.
Die Fische dürfen ruhig größer sein.:m


----------



## Gemini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Meine neue Meerforellenspinne ist bis auf Duplon saubermachen und Polierfinish endlich fertig |supergri

Blank ist ein Batson XST 1024. Nylon Schwarz, Metallic Schwarz, RH Schwarz, Ringe schwarz, Griffe schwarz, Blank teilweise schwarz lackiert. Rolle schwarz. Schwarze Geflochtene kommt noch. 

Falls sich jemand mit Decals auskennt, das war mein erster Versuch, wie bekomme ich es hin dass die transparenten Bereiche "unsichtbar" werden?


----------



## bassproshops (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey
Den Aufbau gefällt mir echt gut, Respekt!!
Den Rh verbaue ich auch immoment und zu der Smoke passt die natürlich klasse, viel Spaß damit.

Zu den Decals kannich leider  nichts sagen


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr geiles Stöckchen.

Welche Rolle ist denn dran und hast du die selbst lackiert, oder ist die vom Werk ab, in der Farbe.


----------



## Gemini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@basspro: Der Rollenhalter war mir ursprünglich zu "nackt", die Ergonomie ist aber erstaunlich gut wie ich bei meinem Vendetta-Umbau gemerkt habe. Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.

@Tino: Die Quantum Smoke ist ab Werk mattschwarz. Geändert
 habe ich an der Optik nichts.


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Gemini

Frage mal den Sebastian von *

http://www.sword-customrods.com/DE/*


Der macht sehr sehr viel Extravagantes selbst,beim Rutenbau.

Vielleicht weiß der ja etwas dazu.


----------



## Gemini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch zwei Griffvarianten aus meiner K|CFK-Phase, die ich – so Frau will – dieses Wochenende fertigstellen werde... 

ST von Fliegenrute, Länge 5'5". Gewicht 265g ohne Lack (aber mit Rolle und Schnur) 









Leichte Spinne, 6'6", Blank und Ködergewicht unbekannt, sauschnell.


----------



## Tino (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die untere sieht schön futuristisch aus ,was absolut endgeil aussieht.

Jedenfalls für mich.

Der obere RH ist auch schön extravagant.

Klasse Gemini !!!


----------



## marlin2304 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich finde beide Ruten sehen richtig gut aus.


----------



## bassproshops (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Richtig geile Ruten, mindestens genauso geil we die erste!
Die treffen meinen Geschmack 

Die letzte ist mit Vendetta RH oder ?


----------



## Gemini (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke fürs Lob!

Bei der letzten hab ich einen Fuji VSS mit der Alu-
Hood von der gefledderten Vendetta kombiniert.


----------



## -GT- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gemini schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand mit Decals auskennt, das war mein erster Versuch, wie bekomme ich es hin dass die transparenten Bereiche "unsichtbar" werden?



Hi, 

also vorab sei gesagt : Wirklich geniale Stöcker die du hier präsentierst, tolle Einfälle, vor Allem die Rute mit dem Vendetta RH gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Zu deiner Frage : Es gibt aus dem Modellbaubereich sog. Softer für Decals, also einen Weichmacher zum aufpinseln. Der lässt den Trägerfilm quasi verschwinden. Klappt sehr gut auf glatten Flächen, wie es bei Angelruten ja normalerweise üblich ist. Das der Trägerfilm sich milchig absetzt, nennt man "Silvern", lässt sich mit einem solchen Softer aber leicht beheben. Vorversuche würde ich aber machen, nicht jede Decal-Folie verträgt das. Es gibt auch Setter, um den Untergrund vorzubereiten. Ist bei einem glatten Blank oder Lack aber nicht von Nöten. Der Softer wird einfach von der Rückseite auf den Trägerfilm gepinselt, wenn du das Decal vom Papier ablöst und auf die Rute bringen willst. Dann aufbringen, ausrichten und nochmals von der Oberseite einpinseln. Dann reagiert das Ganze, am Besten über Nacht trocknen lassen, am nächsten Morgen sollte der Softer seinen Dienst getan haben und du kannst das Decal ganz normal mit versiegeln und hast das silvern nicht. 
Ein gutes Produkt ist z.B. Mr. Hobby "Mr. Mark Softer". Gibts im großen Auktionshaus für vergleichsweise wenig Geld. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, das Zeug wirkt wirklich Wunder, ist aus dem Modellbau nicht mehr wegzudenken, wo man recht häufig mit Decals/Nassschiebebildern zu tun hat. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mike, das hört sich sehr gut an, hab hier noch einen kompletten Bogen Decals den ich gerne verarbeiten würde. Hab den Softer und Setter eben bestellt, danke dafür!


----------



## -GT- (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jo gern geschehen . Wenn du den Setter dazu genommen hast, kannst du ihn anstelle vom Softer unter das Decal aufpinseln, dient der Haltbarkeit des Decals auf dem Blank. Der bildet quasi einen sehr glatten Film, an dem das Decal luftfrei aufliegen kann, als wenn man eine Klebefolie auf Glas anbringt. Dann das Decal erst ausrichten und den Softer mit wenigen Pinselstrichen drauf, danach auf keinen Fall mehr berühren, das Ganze ist bis zum austrocknen sehr instabil, danach aber recht unempfindlich. Je nach Dicke des Papiers auf dem das Decal gedruckt ist gibt es eine mehr oder weniger starke Reaktion, das Ganze kann teils üble Falten werfen, wo man die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlägt. Das legt sich aber während des trocknens wieder. Also auf jeden Fall ruhen lassen. Hier eine kleine Beschreibung : 

http://www.arnes-modellbauseite.de/Tips/decals.htm

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mensch Gemini,
die Ruten sind doch sehr schön geworden. Nur bei der zweiten hätte ich anstatt Presskork Duplon verbastelt.:m

Ansonsten treffen die Teile voll meinen Geschmack.

#6#6#6


----------



## Tisie (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön, Tim, so stimmige Aufbauten sieht man selten #6 ... freue mich schon auf's Treffen und begrappeln der Ruten |wavey:

Für meine XST habe ich ein ähnliches Konzept im Hinterkopf ... nicht komplett schwarz und nicht ganz so viel Carbon, aber ähnlich "stealth"-mäßig  ... Name/Beschriftung Deiner Rute ist auch sehr geil!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gemini (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Stealth ist ein gutes Stichwort, zufällig hatte ich so ein Decal drucken lassen 

Meine Stealth ist bis auf kleinere, leider noch notwendige Korrekturen... |uhoh: fertig.
Der angekokelte Lack ist natürlich Bestandteil der "Stealth-Optik!" |znaika:  (...muss leider wieder runter, gut dass ich dieses Decal doppelt habe.)

Das Aufbringen der Decals ohne Silvern hat diesmal sehr gut geklappt dank der prima Tipps von Mike (GT).

6'6" lang, schlanker, schneller, leichter und wie ich finde sehr schöner Blank für Rigs bis max. 10g. Angebliches WG 30g.


----------



## Tisie (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick, schick, wieder ein sehr stimmiges Design, passt auch gut zur Rolle (Bradia?) #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die ist auch wieder sehr schön geworden.|bigeyes:k

So 'n ganz schwarzen stealth fighter muss ich auch mal basteln, glaub ich.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Tisie: Ja, ist eine Bradia 1503

@Andi: Mach das mal, mir gefällt das immer besser so Schwarz in Schwarz. Leider fehlt es im Zubehörbereich ein wenig an Teilen in Mattschwarz. Hab mir für die nächsten Projekte einige Edelstahlteile und RHs lackiert, leider hatte ich nur glänzenden 2K Klarlack.


----------



## igiigi (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Gemini,

tolles design! Schwarzmatt wirkt absolut ungewöhnlich! Im positiven Sinne!

Gruß


----------



## -GT- (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Gemini, 

sehr schönes Rütchen haste da gezaubert. Freut mich das Alles geklappt hat. Nun muss ich mir wohl doch bald mal einen Bausatz für eine eigene Finesse-Rute zusammenstellen, wenn ich das so sehe . Wäre das Einzige was mir derzeit noch fehlt, die Vendetta mit 5-20g ist da doch bald etwas straff.

Welchen Blank hast du denn verwendet ?

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Mike,

den Blankhersteller kenne ich nicht. War ursprünglich ein 
dreigeteilter 10' Blank aus den USA von dem ich das Handteil weggelassen habe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Fertig:

Meine Harrison VHF. 

Heißt "Sharp Shooter".
:m


----------



## TRANSformator (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schick Schick, passt sehr gut zusammen. Die "klassischen" Elemente hast du auch sehr gut umgesetzt. Einzig beim Carbon wirkt es etwas unförmig....war das der erste Versuch? Kann aber auch an den Fotos liegen. Durch den Blitz kann man diese Stellen ganz schlecht beurteilen. Welche Farbe hast du da neben schwarz zum Wicklen benutzt?

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ne, nicht der erste Versuch(blätter mal zurück).
Ist leider bedeckt und duster, so dass ich mit Blitz fotogrfieren musste.
Wenn es heller wird mach ich davon nochmal Bilder. Sieht gut aus in live.:m
Garn ist schwarz und ProWrap metallic in gunsmoke.


----------



## TRANSformator (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab ich mir fast gedacht., dass der Blitz das Ergebnis verfälscht. Dann nehm ich meine Kritik zurück


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nochmal welche ohne Blitz. Da sieht man die tatsächlichen Farben besser.:m


----------



## bafoangler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@ Tinca

Edel geht die Welt zugrunde #6

Wo gibbets denn den hübschen Carbontube?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wat'n für ne Tube?
Das Inlay vom RH??|kopfkrat


----------



## bafoangler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tube:
englisch für Hülle/Röhre/Hülse, in diesem Fall aber für Schlauch (engl. "tube")...
Dass du keine fertige Hülse verbaut hast weiß ichz doch ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Dass du keine fertige Hülse verbaut hast weiß ich doch ;-)



Achso.:m|wavey:

PS: Die Übersetzung ist bekannt.:q#6


----------



## bafoangler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Prima, aber....beantwortet die Frage nicht |kopfkrat
Woher hast du denn den Schlauch bezogen? Hab bei tackle24 nur die festen Hülsen gesehen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vergessen hab gerade mehr zu tun.:m|wavey:

http://www.emc-vega.de/de/search?x9...c=on&sdesc=on&keywords=carbonschlauch&x=0&y=0


----------



## bafoangler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Klasse, danke Dir!
Die sehen so braun aus, täuscht das oder sehen die nach dem Lackieren/Harzen dann dunkler (schwarz) aus?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sind auch vorher graphit-schwarz. Täuscht also.:m#6


----------



## weserwaller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nochmal welche ohne Blitz. Da sieht man die tatsächlichen Farben besser.:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Car(b)one 

Mir wäre das zuviele Arbeit, aber schick schick auch wenn sowas auf Fotos leider nie so wirklich rüberkommt #6


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr Sauber, Klasse gemacht....#6

Muss mir doch och mal wat feinet von Dir basteln lassen Andy...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Super, sieht echt Klasse aus...


----------



## weserwaller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe auch mal wieder eine Dings zusamengedengelt.....


Xzoga G66 15 KG, Fuji BSVAG 30/25/20/16/12/10 BMNAT10, Alps Alui RH.


----------



## bafoangler (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind auch vorher graphit-schwarz. Täuscht also.:m#6



Alles klar.
Klasse!
Danke Dir! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Habe auch mal wieder eine Dings zusamengedengelt.....
> 
> 
> Xzoga G66 15 KG, Fuji BSVAG 30/25/20/16/12/10 BMNAT10, Alps Alui RH.



Sieht gut aus!#6
Warum haste den RH als screw down montiert?|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wollte die Schrift nach Möglichkeit kpl. freilassen und das ging nur mit gedreten RH sonst wäre mir das HT nach hinten zu lang geworden. 

Fasst sich übrigens auch ganz angenehmem an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ach daher....|kopfkrat:m#6


----------



## Tino (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Andi

Wieder ne sehr schöne Gerte die du da gebastelt hast und der Stecken vom Weserwaller sieht auch echt Spitze aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Gemini (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab auch wieder was fertig.

Eine Mefo-Spinne für kleine Blinker ala More Silda bis 12g für 
den Nahbereich.

8'3" lang, extrem spitzenbetonter Blank fürs Egi-Fischen von 
Expert Graphite.

_Edit: Vielleicht noch interessant, das Gewicht:
HT: 125.2g
ST 16.2g

Ist vor dem Fore-Fore-Grip ausbalanciert ohne zus. Gewichte im "Butt".
_
Ich weiss, vorne der Lack am WC kommt noch weg und Ringwicklungen muss ich noch üben...


----------



## bassproshops (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr NIce (

Interessantes Griffdesign, Gute Verarbeitung, Top Rute !

Gruß Robin


----------



## marlin2304 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ihr baut hier richtig schöne Ruten.


----------



## weserwaller (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Griff ist wirklich sehr toll gelöst #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Griff- und RH-Lösung gefällt mir.#6

Aber die Wicklung mit Zierstreifen .|kopfkrat#t:q|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für Lob und Kritik.

Mit dem Leitring bin ich ja selbst nicht besonders happy, nach dem Runterschneiden und neu Aufbauen hatte ich aber keine Lust mehr wieder anzufangen. Hab noch ein paar andere Mefo-Blanks hier stehen bei denen es besser wird 

Teilschuld schiebe ich aber mal auf das hellgrüne Prowrap Garn dass mir echt mehr Probleme als sonst schon bereitet hat. 

Selbst bei guten Wicklungen sieht man den Abschluss und das Neon-Garn an der Spitze fasert ohne grossartigen Druck sehr schnell auf. Die haben ein tolles Sortiment und prima Farbtabellen aber ich als Beginner komme besser mit Gudebrod zurecht.

P.S. Dieser RH ist aus einer Reihe RHs die ich mit Ralley-Lack Matt-Schwarz vorlackiert habe, diesen Lack finde ich am einfachsten zu handeln, tropft irgendwie nicht so schnell, danach mit 2K Klarlack aus der Dose finalisiert. Funktioniert ganz gut wenn man kein Airbrush hat.


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey Gemini, 

klasse Stecken, und so schlimm sehen die Wicklungen nun auch nicht aus, bin mal gespannt wie ich mich da anstellen werde .
Der RH sieht auch klasse aus.
Aber wo kriegt ihr diese gelochten Winding Checks her ?
Hab die bisher in noch keinem Shop gesehen.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@mike

Gibts bestimmt auch irgendwo in DE die Alps Winding Checks.

Hier hats die auf jeden Fall und zu recht guten Preisen:
http://rodhouse.fr/category.php?id_category=30

Hab schon bestellt bei rodhouse, sehr zuverlässig und nett. Duplonpreise sind auch ziemlich gut und einen MHX-Blank hab
 ich von dort.


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Feine Sache, danke für die Rückmeldung. Wundere mich immer wo die Alle hernehmen, hatte aber weder eine Ahnung wer die herstellt, noch wo man anfangen soll danach zu suchen. 

Danke dir !
Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Gemini (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

die alps wcs gibts auch hier, ich weiss aber grad nicht wo


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sind die dat ?

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/show...inzelteile - Riesenauswahl! -> Winding Checks


----------



## -GT- (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind die dat ?
> 
> http://www.house-of-brunner.de/showframe?article=43866&mode=article&showframeheader=Artikel:%20Angelrutenbau%20-%20Einzelteile%20-%20Riesenauswahl!%20-%3E%20Winding%20Checks&backcommand=catanchor=category3290andmarkercategoriescategory=3290andmarkercategory=3290andmarkerexpandcategory=trueandmarkermode=categoryandmarkershowframeheader=Artikel:%20Angelrutenbau%20-%20Einzelteile%20-%20Riesenauswahl!%20-%3E%20Winding%20Checks



Jo, sieht ganz danach aus ! Danke !

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## -GT- (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

so, nun bin ich auch endgültig infiziert, ohne Chance auf Heilung . 

Mein Golianos Twitchbait 6ft, ist heute eingetrudelt und ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten schonmal zu tapen, zu rechnen und die Aktion in Trockenprobe auszuprobieren. Muss den Spitzenring noch umtauschen und hab mich bei den Winding Checks mit der Größe vertan. Typisch Anfänger . Auch das Metallic-Garn passt nicht....ganz anderes Rot als gedacht, bei Schwarz kann man ja zum Glück nicht viel falsch machen. Liegt in Trockenprobe aber klasse in der Hand das Teil, bin schon jetzt schwer begeistert. 

Aktueller Stand :


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja, typische Anzeichen für eine Infektion mit dem Rutenbauvirus.:m


----------



## -GT- (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Echt ansteckend. Wo ich hier noch vor einem Jahr reingeschaut habe, dachte ich immer das wäre alles viel teurer als Stangenruten, lohnt sich nicht, ist kompliziert und kostet Zeit und Nerven.......kaum liest man sich 2 Monate in die Thematik ein, hat man´s begriffen und möchte am besten gleich anfangen. Muss mich echt zurückhalten nicht gleich schon mit dem binden anzufangen . Will aber erstmal durchprobieren wie sich die Rute mit verschiedenen Beringungen verhält usw.....um darin auch praktische Erfahrung zu kriegen, wie sich was verändert und was man womit bewirkt. Ansonsten schon ein heftiger Unterschied, was Alleine 6+1 Beringung statt 5+1 ausmacht, wie ich es an der gleichlangen Vendetta mit ähnlichem WG habe. Und was ein kräftiger Blank bei ähnlicher Aktion mehr an Rückgrat hat. Total faszinierend, und dabei wiegt die Rute schlussendlich vermutlich noch weniger. Absolut faszinierend 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Absolut und der Ansatz mit den Beringungstests ist auch richtig!
#6#6#6


----------



## weserwaller (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Quatsch, lohnt sich alles nicht ne 9,99 Silverman tut es auch :q


@ GT
Den Golianos Twichbait habe ich hier auch noch liegen macht einen tollen Eindruck das Teil, ich bin mir aber noch unsicher bzgl. der Beringung, teste Du also erst mal :m


----------



## -GT- (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Quatsch, lohnt sich alles nicht ne 9,99 Silverman tut es auch :q



Das ist wiederum eine Frage der eigenen Anforderung an die Rute und den Geldbeutel . Wer aber nie was Anderes probiert, wird sich immer mit Stangenruten abspeisen lassen. 

Habe gerde 7+1 ausprobiert, sieht besser aus in der Aktion , jetzt bin ich verunsichert. An der Balance ändert sich aber komischerweise nicht viel. Habe allerdings die Rolle noch nicht die montiert werden soll, also kann ich nur eine vergleichbare anhalten. Und muss noch ein paar Artikel umtauschen, also verzögert sich die ganze Geschichte noch ein klein wenig. 8+1 wird denke ich zu viel, bei 7+1 sieht es schon nach vielen Ringen aus, da ich eine 2500er Rolle montieren wollte, um Schnurreserven drauf zu haben. Eine 1000er widerum passt vom Gewicht her auch nicht wirklich, auch wenn dadurch Alles etwas leichter werden würde. 
Zudem wäre 8+1 auch nach dem Fuji NGC und dafür habe ich nicht genug passend kleine Ringe. Denke also ich bleibe bei 7+1, teste aber nochmal genauer wenn die Rolle da ist. Auch um den Choke der Spulenachse mal ungefähr zu ermitteln und mit dem jetzigen Startring-Abstand abzugleichen. 7+1 sieht allerdings von der Verteilung her ausgewogen aus und die Schnur verteilt sich natürlich etwas besser. Schwere Entscheidung .

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## weserwaller (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich habe den 6Ft. mal zur Probe beringt und bereits gefischt (Wicklungen nur mit 1k Lack ganz dünn benetzt damit nicht mehr verrutscht)

6+1 10 23 38 56 78 100 

BKLAG 20 12  BTAG 8 7 6 6 FST 6

7+1 ging ganz klar zu Lasten der Schnelligkeit.


----------



## -GT- (10. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also lag es mir doch nicht nur im Gefühl, dass sich bei 7+1 deutlich was ändert. Wollte ihn morgen oder Montag mal probewerfen mit getapten Ringen. Wobei 6+1 ausreichend sein dürfte auf 6ft, da ich ja sowieso nicht nach NGC beringe. 
Im Rutenbauforum wurde mir sogar 9+1 nahe gelegt. Kann mir nicht mal vorstellen wie das aussieht auf so einem kurzen Blank. 
Vor Allem müsste das in der Berechnung dann ja so liegen, dass der Ring am Schnittpunkt ziemlich weit Richtung Rollenhalter liegt, dass da noch so viele Ringe dazwischen kommen. 

Auf dieselben Abmessungen bei der Verteilung komme ich übrigens auch, ist die Beringung wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. 
Bei mir ist der Starter allerdings ein 25er,dann 16, 12oder10 8,7,6. Sieht gut aus und sollte denk ich passen. 

Aber ich gucke natürlich trotzdem beim probewerfen nochmal, wie sich beide Varianten so verhalten.

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## weserwaller (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Harrison VHF M2Q 5-30 9Ft. 

9+1 Fuji BKWAG 25 16 12 BKTAG 10 8 6 6 6 6 TIP BMNAT 6 

Duplon Black Velvet, Fuji DPS 17 Deluxe, ALPS Alu Birne


----------



## -GT- (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gefällt, bis auf die Birne, aber das betrifft dann meinen persönlichen Geschmack. Schön schlicht gehalten, ohne Schnörkel, sieht edel aus. 

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## angler1996 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

gefällt wie immer,
darf man die 9 plus 1 hinterfragen?
Gruß A.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich denke er meint damit die Ringe, also die Anzahl der Ringe


----------



## weserwaller (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



-GT- schrieb:


> Gefällt, bis auf die Birne, aber das betrifft dann  meinen persönlichen Geschmack. Schön schlicht gehalten, ohne Schnörkel,  sieht edel aus.



Danke, die M2Q brauch hinten einfach Gewicht um ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen und da ich auf diese Birnen stehe kommt mir das ganz recht. 




angler1996 schrieb:


> gefällt wie immer,
> darf man die 9 plus 1 hinterfragen?
> Gruß A.




Was willst du dazu genau wissen ?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönes Teil, aber die Birne ist auch nicht meins

Hier eines meiner letzten Projekte:

das ist meine neuste Rute, die ich gebaut habe.
Der Blank von Noth Fork Composites ist relativ schwer zu bekommen. Mit einer Länge von 8 Fuß und einer mod-fast mag heavy Aktion, ist er für Swimbait-Anwendungen prädestiniert.
NFC hat den Blank mit 2-8oz angeben, würde ihn aber eher mit 3-7oz raten.

Durch die mod-fast Aktion lädt sich der blank gut auf  und wirft die Swimbaits recht weit.
Die Rute ist genial für Grund- und Mittelwasseranwendungen. Im ersten Drittel ist sie recht weich, hat aber ein sehr kräftiges Rückgrat. So ist es kein Problem auch den stärksten Fisch zu händeln.

Die Rute ist mit 10+1 Fuji Alconite K-guides bestückt, die in den Größen 12-5.5 mit einem 6er Top verbaut worden sind. Hochqualitatives EVA, titanfarben eloxierte Winding Checks  und ein paar Carbonteile verzieren den Griff. Der Fuji PSS ist als Blickfang in einem schönen metallic-schwarz lackiert.

Die Rute habe ich für Sebi von http://stalkingpirate.blogspot.de/ gebaut.

Beste Grüße
Sebastian

Mehr Bilder findet ihr wieder in meinem Blog...
*
http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.de/2012/03/north-fork-swim-bait-rod.html*






















[/quote]


----------



## bassproshops (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Leute

Evtl. kann sich der Ein oder Andere noch dran erinnern, vor ein paar Monaten, hatte ich hier meine ersten Fragen zum Thema Rutenbau gestellt, darufhin wurde ich auss RBF verwiesen...
Dort bekam ich sehr gute Tipps und Tricks!

Jetzt will ich mein erstes Projekt aber auch hier mal vorstellen...

Und zwar habe ich mir eine Barschrute auf Basis eines Pacific Bay Tradition 2 Blank, 2.10m. - 17gr. Wg., aufgebaut, als RH kam ein Fuji Sk2 zum Einsatz, beringt wurde 7+1...
Natürlich ist das Ergebnis geschmackssache-mir gefällts, ich hoffe euch auch!
Noch Fragen ?

Jetzt ein paar Bilder, aus der Entstehungsphase und von der Rute...


----------



## bassproshops (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und weiter gehts mit ein paar Bildern vom Griff, unfertig 

Später kommen noch ein paar mehr...


----------



## Shadpoker (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hast kein Geld für Windingschecks gehabt?

Und wieso diese Ringe? Tackle24 hat doch hauseigene die um Welten besser sind imo


----------



## Seele (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Shadpoker schrieb:


> Hast kein Geld für Windingschecks gehabt?
> 
> Und wieso diese Ringe? Tackle24 hat doch hauseigene die um Welten besser sind imo




Bevor man motzt, erst hinschauen, dann sieht man einen Winding check. Außerdem ist es nicht unbedingt üblich bei Duplon einen Winding Check zu verbauen. Mach ich auch nicht, sondern wickle nur. Aber hauptsache gemault.
Er hat die Komponentenauswahl getroffen, wahrscheinlich gefallen ihm die Ringe, deshalb hat er sie genommen.


----------



## Shadpoker (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

trotzdem siehts billig aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich finde (gerade auch für ein Erstlingswerk) sieht sie schon richtig gut aus.
Schwarze Winding Checks haben etwas.#6

Die Minima Ringe sind für Mono allemal gut und für Geflecht nicht unbrauchbar, nur ein bissl laut. Dafür aber sehr leicht.
Gefallen muss die Zusammenstellung ja letzendlich nur dem Erbauer. 

Gequake von "billig" und ähnliche Stänkereien haben hier nix verloren!#d


----------



## Boddenangler27 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dafür das es seine Erste ist, geht es doch.Hab gestern meine Erste auch zum Abschluß gebracht:vik:
Stell die Tage,wenn ich es auf die Reihe krieg, paar Fotos rein.
Mein neues Projekt fang ich auch demnächst an,warte nur noch auf den Blank.


----------



## Gemini (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Finde auch dass die Fuji WCs prima zu dem RH passen. Auch Minima-Ringe zu dem "minimalen" Griffkonzept passen, sogar vom Namen her  Alles farblich sehr dezent und für die Erste doch prima.

@shaddingens
Zeig doch mal einen Schwung deiner Ruten die du mit 15 so gebaut hast, verblüffe mich bitte.


----------



## bassproshops (7. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hey

Danke für Lob und auch Kritik, mit der ich gut umgehen kann...
Obs billig aussieht oder nicht - es stimmt, dass ich erst 15 bin und dementsprechend auch nicht so viel Geld zu Verfügung hatte!

Fest steht, an allen Übergängen, ob Duplon oder RH sind WCs verbaut, mal sehen wie sich die Ringe in der Praxis beweisen, bei der Einweihung heute am Bach war ich durchaus zufrieden, gefischt habe ich kleine Twitchbaits und Gummis an 0,12 Geflecht...

Anbei noch ein paar weitere Bilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Farb zusammen stellung ist gar nicht mal so schlecht...die Komponenten würde ich persòchlich andere verbauen...welche Ringe Größe hast in der Spitze verbaut sehen etwas groß für die leichte Rute aus...


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Danke für Lob und auch Kritik, mit der ich gut umgehen kann...
> Obs billig aussieht oder nicht - es stimmt, dass ich erst 15 bin und dementsprechend auch nicht so viel Geld zu Verfügung hatte!
> ...


 
Ob dort WC's verbaut sind oder nicht, ist Deine Sache!
Keiner davon fängt einen Fisch. Und ansonsten #6
Gruß A.


----------



## weserwaller (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

(Un)gleiches Doppel CMW SS2 & SS3 

SS2 5-85gr. 270 cm
6+1 LVSG 25 20 16 12 10 8 MNST 8
Kork Super versiegelt (leider ist selbst Qualität "Super" relativ stark gespachtelt wodurch der Kork nach dem versiegeln recht struckturiert erscheint) Fuji DPS 18 Deluxe in gunsmoke, WC in gunsmoke Hülse am Überschub, Hakenöse extra groß.



SS3 15-95gr. 270 cm
7+1KWSG 25 KTSG 16 12 10 8 8 8 MNST 8
Kork Super Fuji DPS 18 Deluxe in gunsmoke, WC in gunsmoke Hülse am Überschub, Hakenöse extra groß.


----------



## Herr P (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da hast Du nen kleinen Tipfehler . es heisst SS3 15-95.

Ps hast Du eigentlich auch ne neue SS2 - 100 mal gebastelt ?
Gruss

Herr P


----------



## weserwaller (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Herr P schrieb:


> Da hast Du nen kleinen Tipfehler . es heisst SS3 15-95.
> 
> Ps hast Du eigentlich auch ne neue SS2 - 100 mal gebastelt ?
> Gruss
> ...



Danke, ja die SS2 FT - 100 habe ich auch mal für mein Kumpel gemacht ist voll sein Ding mir ist die in der Spitze ein wenig zu weich. Allerdings hinten heraus kommt die sehr kräftig, zum reinen gufieren lieber die normale SS2, von der ich schon verschiedene Aufbauten eine ganze weile gefischt habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöner und schlichter Aufbau Weserwaller.

Du hast die meisten Spinnblanks schon verbaut. Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen LRS'S, SS2 und SS3 nennen. Bezogen auf Gummifisch angeln...


----------



## weserwaller (8. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich versuch mal die Frage zu beantworten 

Anfangen dazu möchte ich mit den EST's die EST hat eine ordentliche Spitzenhärte, jedoch hat mich diese parabole Aktion speziell aus dem Handteil heraus mächtig abgenervt, was auch der Grund war warum ich mich von alles ESTs getrennt habe.

Die LRS ist im direkten vergleich zur EST hinten heraus viel kräftiger mit schnellerer Spitze allerdings ein bisschen zu weich auf dem ersten 1/3 des ST. Von den LRS habe ich nur die 75er behalten da sie sehr universell ist sowohl für Gummi wie auch Wobbler und Blech, jedoch kommt sie durch die verhältnismäßig weiche Spitze grade im Fließwasser recht schnell an ihre Grenzen. 

Die SS2 stellt für mich das ideale Mittel aus der EST Spitze und dem LRS Handteil da schnell, hart mit einer tollen Leichtigkeit im ST. 

Von der SS3 habe ich alle 3 Blanks hier liegen, den 95er bereits fertig aufgebaut kann ich nur grob einschätzen, Spitze ist viel straffer und schneller, gegenüber der SS2 wodurch erstmal der Eindruck erweckt wird sie fällt kräftiger aus. Ich denke allerdings das die SS3 max. das gleiche eher noch weniger WG aushält wie die SS2. 

Ich verspreche mir allerdings von der SS3 einen tucken sensibler bzw. direkter in der Köderkontrolle zu sein aufgrund der etwas hochmodulierteren Matte. 

In Summe bin ich allerdings bei LRS 75, SS2, VHF M2Q 270 -75gr. stehen geblieben, da sie meinen 
Anforderungen welche ich an eine Angelrute stelle am ehesten entsprechen.

Von den SS3 -60gr. und -45gr. erwarte ich meine schweren Ruten nach unten hin zu ergänzen, so das ich das Rutenbauzeugs erstmal 1-2 Saisons einmotten kann, da ich es im Moment ein wenig über habe :m

Gruß Steffen


----------



## -GT- (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

klasse Ruten, hattest die Blanks doch kürzlich erst gekauft, oder ? Sehr schlicht gehalten, sieht aber edel aus bei den Blanks. Vor Allem die mit den Doppelstegen wäre auch was für mich . Tolle Arbeit, viele dicke Fänge damit !

Gruß
Mike.


----------



## weserwaller (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen, ich mag es auch eher schlicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Herr P (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wenn ich nochmal was zur SS2 FT - 100gr fragen darf .

War es nur so ein Gefühl  , dass die Rute schwächer ist als die alte SS3 oder SS2 oder hast Du es aktiv testen koennen?

Laut Aussage von CMW soll sie doch schon mehr Dampf haben .


----------



## weserwaller (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hinter heraus hat die mehr Kraft bedingt durch das dickere Handteil, es lassen sich damit auch im Schnitt schwerere Köder werfen, nur kommt sie beim jiggen mit schweren Gufis im direkten Vergleich zur SS2 schlechter weg, bedingt durch die recht ausgprägte Spitzenaktion. 

Gruß


----------



## Herr P (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ok ! Danke


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Manoman, in den letzten Wochen wurden ja echt viele Ruten gebaut. |bigeyes#6

Ich habe auch mal ein wenig was gemacht, für einen Bekannten:

Bei iebääh hatte ein Händler immer mal alte Sportex Kev Blanks (die alten, Made in Germany) drinne, und mein Bekannter ist echter Kev-Fan.

Also so ein Teil zu mir geschickt, bis auf den Korkgriff sollte ich nur drauf achten das sie schlicht ist. Hab mich dann für ein klassisches Design entschieden.

Sportex Kev Spin 250cm 50gr (Zweite Generation)
6+1 Fuji Alconite 25-8 Standartkonzept
Vollkorkgriff
Fuji DPS black 17
Abschlussbirne von Alps
Gewicht: 193gr, ohne Zusatzgewicht geile Balance

Morgen gehts mit dem zukünftigen Besitzer und seinem Boot auf die Ostsee. #6

Als nächstes steht bei mir eine alte Daiwa Powermesh 275 H auf dem Plan. Hab das uralte Teil von meinem Nachbarn bekommen... Ringe vergammelt, Griff & RH absolut billig verklebt, bzw. zum Teil gar nicht ... aber geiler Blank. #6


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## -GT- (16. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

dann möchte ich auch mal meine erste Selbstgebaute zeigen. Nach viel Recherche lief es für das erste Mal ganz gut. 

Hier ein paar Daten zur Rute : 

Blank : CMW Golianos Twitchbait 1 - 6" 3-30gr
RH : Fuji VSS 16 mit Schmuckring und passendem Duplon in verjüngter Form
Ringsatz : Tackle 24 SlimSic 25-06, 6+1
Gesamtgewicht : Genau 100g, wobei natürlich viel auf die Unterfütterung vom Rollenhalter entfällt. Habe aber bewusst nicht auf Leichtbau, sondern Balance gesetzt.
Sie ist bewusst mit wenigen roten Akzenten gehalten, ich stehe nicht so auf Sachen wie Carbon oder Kreuzwicklungen.

Leider fehlt eine Kleinigkeit, hier vorab noch einmal vielen Dank an User "Gemini" aus dem Anglerboard, welcher sich dem Problem annehmen wollte. 
Es fehlt das Decal auf der lackierten Schicht nach dem Rollenhalter. Gemini hat mir dazu tolle Vorlagen geliefert, nur scheiterte es bisher am drucken ( lassen ). Selbst drucken klappt nicht, da ich es nicht weiß hinterlegen kann und ein Decal für knapp 10€ zum Drucker zu geben ist mir zu hart. Deswegen warte ich noch auf eine passende Gelegenheit. 
Sonst ist sie soweit fertig und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit. Soll für kleine Hardbaits, Rigs und leichte Softjerks zum Einsatz kommen. Dafür hat der Blank eine grandiose Aktion, komme nur leider erst ab dem 1. Mai zum testen. Erste Wurftests bei 7 und 10 Gramm waren äußerst vielversprechend.
Bessere Bilder krieg ich bestimmt direkt am Wasser nochmal hin und reiche sie gern nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht gut aus - erst recht für den ersten Versuch!#6

Ein Belastungsfoto würde mich interessieren.


----------



## marlin2304 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Rute hast du da gebaut.


----------



## weserwaller (20. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jungs, schöne Ruten habt ihr gebaut :m

Ich war allerdings auch nicht ganz untätig.

CMW SS3 5-60 gr. 260 cm 

Fuji Sic YSG 25 16 10 LVSG 10 LSG 8 6 6 FST 6


----------



## Herr P (21. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

wenn Sie mal gehen muss sende mir ne Pin...

Gruss und sehr schön 

Herr P


----------



## -GT- (23. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin, 

ich melde mich nochmal mit Neuigkeiten direkt vom Wasser zurück. Habe die Rute heute etwas testen können mit T-Rig und Wurm ( 5g Bullet ). 
Was soll ich sagen : Grandios. Kein Vergleich zu irgend einer Stangenrute die ich bisher hatte. Wurfweite, Präzision und Ködergefühl waren wirklich einmalig. Ich war rund 3 Std. unterwegs und habe vom Ufer diverse Plätze abgeklappert. Als Erster und einziger Fisch an der neuen Rute für heute konnte ich einen stattlichen Barsch verhaften. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, der Biss war top zu merken und die Rute macht im Drill richtig Spaß, hat wunderbar die Stöße abgefedert und ging schnell ins Rückgrat, ohne dabei zu hart zu sein. 
Freue mich über den Fisch natürlich ganz besonders, da der Erste in 2012, der Erste an der eigenen Rute und für unsere Seen eine ordentliche Größe. Schätze ihn auf rund 30cm, nach dem Foto durfte er ohne messen und wiegen zurück. Kann es aber kaum erwarten bis die Schonzeit ganz vorbei ist und ich endlich die Pointer und Squirrels sausen lassen kann. 

Anbei noch neue Bilder, auch unter Belastung, wie angefragt :


----------



## weserwaller (24. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So Jungs eine noch :m

CMW SS3 5-45 gr. 260 cm 

Fuji Sic LVSG 25 16 10 8  LSG 8 6 6 FST 6


----------



## Tisie (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Steffen,

da hast Du ja jetzt alle SS3 vereint und wieder schön schlicht aufgebaut - ganz nach meinem Geschmack #6

Bitte schreib nach den ersten Runden am Wasser mal, wie sich die 45er SS3 gegen die 60er vom Köderspektrum her abgrenzt. Danke! |wavey:

Ich habe gestern abend meinem neuen Hecht- und Norge-Spielzeug (Sage Z-Axis 990-4) die finale Lackschicht verpasst  ... vielleicht mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## weserwaller (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern abend meinem neuen Hecht- und Norge-Spielzeug (Sage Z-Axis 990-4) die finale Lackschicht verpasst  ... vielleicht mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos.



Mit der 9er habe ich im Herbst halbe Kaninchen durch die Luft gewedelt #6


----------



## eumex10 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Danke für Lob und auch Kritik, mit der ich gut umgehen kann...
> Obs billig aussieht oder nicht - es stimmt, dass ich erst 15 bin und dementsprechend auch nicht so viel Geld zu Verfügung hatte!
> ...



Rute Ok aber dein Cam man man man :q


----------



## Tisie (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,



weserwaller schrieb:


> Mit der 9er habe ich im Herbst halbe Kaninchen durch die Luft gewedelt #6



welche Schnüre/Schußköpfe wirfst Du mit der Rute?

Von halben Hasen bin ich so gut wie weg, ich fische inzwischen bevorzugt Bucktail+Synthetik auf Hecht ... für die heimische Angelei braucht man eigentlich nicht unbedingt so 'ne kräftige 9er Rute, ich fische hier lieber #7 und #8 mit 'ner moderaten Aktion (Loop Blue+Yellow Line), aber in Norge & Schweden brauche ich mehr Power für das Handling schwerer Sinkleinen und die Drills stärkerer Fische - da waren die anderen Ruten deutlich am Limit. Von der 9er Z-Axis verspreche ich mir da mehr Reserven, wollte aber auch keinen SW-Prügel wie Xi2/Xi3 ... na mal schauen, wie sie sich bewährt 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## weserwaller (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin,
> welche Schnüre/Schußköpfe wirfst Du mit der Rute?



Habe mit meinem Angelkumpel für nen halben Tag Spinrute gegen Fliegenrute getauscht, ich selbst fische nur eine Klasse 3 auf Forellen. Kann Dir also nichts genaueres zur Gerätesusammenstellung der Z sagen.


----------



## -GT- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi,

nachdem ich kürzlich keinen zufrieden stellenden, preiswerten Blank für meine Anforderungen finden konnte, wurde eine Abu Garcia Vendetta Cast die ich sowieso hier hatte nackig gemacht. 

Blank : 2-teilig 1,80m, 5-20g WG 
Rollenhalter : Fuji Trigger deluxe 16 mit passender Bohrung
Beringung : Slim Sic Titanium mit SGS im Handteil, 8+1 12-04
Reargrip Duplon 20cm, schwarzes Garn mit einer Zierwicklung Silber-metallic mittig jeweils pro Bindung im Handteil. Blank geschliffen und lackiert.

Darauf montiert ist eine 51er Curado, war heute knappe 2 Std. damit probewerfen, läuft wie eine 1 die Combo. Die Curado ist aber auch ein feines Teil wenn man vorher eine Revo SX gewohnt war und erweitert die Grenze des nach unten machbaren deutlich. Hab damit heute 60er Pointer ganz passabel geworfen. Rute spielt dabei schön mit, arbeitet ab 5 Gramm wunderbar und passt von der Aktion her wie angegossen. Leider konnte ich sie heute nicht einweihen, hab aber mal diverse Köder durchgetestet, von 3g Bleikopf mit 2,5" Shakern bis 100er Pointer ging Alles recht problemlos und schmerzfrei. 
Das erstaunlichste finde ich, dass trotz des engen Spiral Guide auf dem Handteil, die Schnur wie gewohnt durch die Ringe fetzt beim Wurf, meiner Meinung nach macht es kaum Abstriche in der Wurfweite, auch wenn ich leider keinen direkten Vergleich zu einer normalen Vendetta habe, da ich sie bisher wie gesagt immer mit der Revo gefischt habe. Gefühlsmäßig macht´s aber kaum einen Unterschied. Derzeit hab ich noch 2 Pins bei der Curado draußen, Wurfweite war aber bereits jetzt sehr angenehm.


----------



## zandertex (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nachdem ich das Oberteil meiner InfinityQ unfreiwillig um ca.10 cm gekürzt habe#q und ein neues 70 Euro kostet,babe ich es mal etwas anders als üblich repariert.Von Innen.
Habe 4,5cm des Wallerhaken rausgeschnitten,abgeschliffen und gerade gearbeitet.Dann mit einer Spritze etwas Flex Coat in das lange Oberteil gespritzt,den Stahlstift eingesetzt,die Spitze mit dem Stahlstift nach unten,mit Klebeband fixiert,über Nacht trocknen lassen.Dann wieder Flex Coat in abgebrochene Teil gespritzt,auf den Stahlstift gesetzt und über Nacht mit der Spitze nach oben trocknen lassen.Danach mit dünner Gefochtenen gewickelt,Ring dran und nochmals gewickelt,lackiert und fertig.Bei leichten Ruten kann auch ne Fahrradspeiche genommen werden.

Kurze frage an die Experten,wie verhält sich Titan?Ist das biegefest,gibt es das in der Stärke,ca.2mm,wenn ja,wo?

Grüße und dicke Fische
Zandertex


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bilder von meiner neuen CTS LRS(Elite SD).

Leider ging es nicht besser, wird irgendwie nicht richtig hell heute.#t
Falls die Sonne mal wieder rauskommt, mache ich evbtl. noch bessere.
So kann man die Brillianz der Garnfarben leider nur erahnen.
#c


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nice Nice Prof, was sind das für Ringe?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Fuji Alconite BLAGs und BKLAGs.:m


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

und was hast da zwischen die Griffe gespachtelt, das hab ich ja noch nie gesehen? Ist das ein Spacer oder ne Folie?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Keine Folie, ein Carbonrohr mit eingeflochtenem blauem Faden(gibbet auch mit andersfarbigen Fäden).:m


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

zu schwer, kommt mir nicht auf die Rute    
Könnt eigentlich meine Sage auch mal hier rein stellen, aber die kennt ja eh fast jeder


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ach ja die Rute mit dem Namenströöt.|supergri
Schick!#6

Carbonrohr wiegt quasi "nix" aber für ne Fliegenklatsche wohl noch zuviel.
:m
Diese Rute komplett mit Balancegewicht im Arxxx = 218 Gramm.


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weiß schon, aber ich spare normal wo es geht mit dem Gewicht. Kommt aber natürlich auf die Rute an. Find leichte Ruten einfach geil.

War aber sicher ne ganz schöne scheixxe mit dem Metallicfaden zum wickeln oder.


----------



## weserwaller (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Kleine Spaßrute: 

Blank ist das Spitzenteil einer 3,5 LBS CMW MP1 Karpfenrute Länge 205 cm 1tlg.  

Schätze das max WG so auf 100gr. 

Kork  Qualität Super hinten 260mm, vorne 100mm 18er Fuji DPS Deluxe,  Abschlussbirne von Alps, Ringe Fuji BKWAG 25 16 10 8 8 Tip BMNAT8  Gewicht kpl. 147 gr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na ist doch wieder schlicht und edel geworden.#6


----------



## marlin2304 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@werserwaller

Die Rute sieht richtig geil aus.
Wenn du sie gefischt hast, kannst du ja mal ein paar Zeilen schreiben.


----------



## weserwaller (7. November 2012)

*CMW Tactilus*

CMW Tactilus 

- 255 cm 
- Abschlusskappe Edelstahl 
- Edelstahl WC 
- Edelstahl Trim Ring
- Edelstahl Hülse
- Kork Super Plus 
- Fuji DPS Deluxe 18 silber 
- 6+1 KLSG KTSG FST 25 16 10 8 8 8 8


----------



## marlin2304 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Weserwaller

Eine sehr schöne Rute hast du da wieder gebaut.
Wenn du mit der Tactilus gefischt hast, schreib doch mal ein paar Zeilen wie dur sie findest.
Mich würde das Köderspektrum interresieren.


----------



## magi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da schließe ich mich an.. Die Tactilus interessiert mich auch schon seit langem. Freue mich auf einen Erfahrungsbericht...Was wiegt die Rute ca. mit diesem Aufbau bzw. ist zusätzliches Balancegewicht im Heck notwendig?


----------



## weserwaller (20. November 2012)

*CMW Multispin / Dropshot*

CMW Multispin / Dropshot

Wurfgewicht 5-45gr Länge 187cm (Spitze 5 cm gekürzt)

- Fuji VSS 16 
- Duplon BlackVelvet 
- Edelstahl Einsteckkappe 
- Fuji Alconite 6+1 BKLAG 20 12 BKTAG 8 6 6 6 6 BFAT 6
- Gewicht 109 gr. :k


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Meine neue leichte Meforute :l

Batson Rainshadow Xst 1143F
8+1 Titan (25-12 Tackle24 Titanellen, 10-6 Fuji Sic Titan + TFST Top)
Korkgriff Super
Alps Titan Abschlusskappe
Pro Wrap Chestnus (unfixiert)

Hab das Ding schon 2 Monate und hab sie 4x vom Boot und 5x vom Ufer gefischt... eine Mefo und 76 Dorsche 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



> Batson Rainshadow Xst 11,43F



Hübsches Stöckchen!
Ist das die Länge?

Jürgen


----------



## weserwaller (2. Dezember 2012)

*CMW Tactilus*

CMW Tactilus 

- 255 cm 
- Abschlusskappe Edelstahl 
- Edelstahl WC 
- Edelstahl Trim Ring
- Edelstahl Hülse
- Duplon Black Velvet
- Fuji DPS Deluxe 18 silber 
- 5+1 KLSG KTSG FST 25 20 16 12 10  10


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Meine neue leichte Meforute :l
> 
> Batson Rainshadow Xst 1143F
> 8+1 Titan (25-12 Tackle24 Titanellen, 10-6 Fuji Sic Titan + TFST Top)
> ...


 



Hallo Jochen,#h

wieso Meforute bei einem Fangverhältnis von 1:76? |kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hübsches Stöckchen!
> Ist das die Länge?
> 
> Jürgen


 
Moin Jürgen,

Nein, das ist nur das Modell. 
Angegeben ist die Rute mit 9'6 Fuß - 290cm. #h


Und das Fangverhältnis von 1 : 76.... ich hatte halt mal Lust die Rute zu misshandeln  Gibt halt nicht viele Tage wo ich mit 10-15gr Blinkern auf Dorsch vom Boot fischen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Gerten... Junge junge!

Da müsste ich meine erste eig. verstecken... aber dennoch lasse ich euch mal daran Teil haben:

Ist ne kleine 2.10m Spinnrute die ein WG von ca. 7-17Gr hat, aber recht schnell und hart ausfällt.

Blank ist ein MHX Mag Bass MB842-2-MHX (Lure Weight: 3/16 - 5/8 oz); 7" Länge, Aktion "Fast".

Rollenhalter: Fuji VSS 17
Ringe: MicroWave (American Tackle)

Gesamtgewicht der Rute ohne Rolle: 137gr



http://img35.*ih.us/img35/5739/cimg1705i.jpg​ 
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/5984/cimg1707u.jpg​ 
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/4126/cimg1706w.jpg​ 
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/2038/cimg1708k.jpg​ 
http://img211.*ih.us/img211/9026/cimg1709l.jpg​ 
http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5835/cimg1712j.jpg​ 


Natürlich sind hier und da ein paar Macken zu sehen - mich ärgert es ein wenig. 
Vorallem das Lackieren fand ich am schwierigsten von allem - hier spielen Erfarungswerte eine große Rolle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das nächste mal kannste dir ruhig ein bisschen Mühe geben beim Holzstapeln.:m

Da sieht die Rute schon viel besser aus.#6#6


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tach zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei meine YAD-Cleveland zu strippen.
Ist ja eigentlich ne schöne Rute aber die Materialien sind unter aller Sau. Ringe rosten, Kork bröselt und unter dem Rollenhalter war gewickelter Hanf oder ähnliches. #c
Hier mal ein (Handy-)Foto (RH ist mittlerweile durch Wärmezufuhr runter)



Bis jetzt habe ich auf allen Spinnruten 18er RH`s und 25er Korkriffe. 
Jetzt wollte ich es mal mit 27er Kork mit 20er RH probieren. 
Hat mal jemand einen Tip oder noch besser ein Foto ob das so paßt ?


----------



## Oeschi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was versprichst du die von nem 20er RH???
Also ich wähle den RH immer nach dem Blankdurchmesser, so groß wie nötig aber so klein wie möglich!! Hab keine Lust riesige unterwicklungen zu machen.
Solange die Rolle in nem 18er Platz findet würde ich nicht größer gehen...


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Auf die 3-4 Drehungen mehr an Unterwicklung kommts mir auch nicht an.
In erster Linie gehts mir um einen etwas dickeren Korkgriff.
Und ich weiß nicht, ob der 18er RH dann noch optisch sowie funktionell paßt. #c


----------



## Oeschi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Baue gerne Split Handle´s die kannsr schön ballig schleifen und auf deinen RH anpassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> T
> Jetzt wollte ich es mal mit 27er Kork mit 20er RH probieren.
> Hat mal jemand einen Tip oder noch besser ein Foto ob das so paßt ?


Passt dann wieder richtig gut, sozusagen das einzig wahre, wenn man etwas kräftigere Patschehändchen hat! :m
Aber eine Warnung: Das bringt aber schon einige zig Gramm mehr Gewicht auf die Waage, was wiederum oft ein weiteres ausbalancieren ersetzen kann.


----------



## heu20 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus zusammen

Hier Bilder meiner neuen Hechtfliegenrute. Entstanden aus einem MHX  F909-4-MHX 9'0" #9 Blank von RodPro. Die Wicklungen wurden mit 3 Fäden  gleichzeitg ausgeführt. 2 schwarze und ein royalblauer Metallicfaden.  Unter dem Rollenhalter wurde nur mit dem Metallicfaden gewickelt und  lackiert. Alle Lackierungen sind einfach ausgeführt. Also mit einem  Spatel ordentlich Lack drauf, mit dem Feuerzeug kurz erwärmen. So zieht  der Lack gut in den Faden und gleichzeitig entweichen eventuell  vorhandene Luftblasen. Dann wird der überschüssige Lack unten am Blank  wieder abgenommen. Dazu spanne ich die Rute in einen Motor mit 4,1 U/Min  ein. Ich finde die Geschwindigkeit passt perfekt. Später kommt der  Blank dann zum Trocknen in meinen Trockenschrank. Da der noch nicht  fertig ist, gibbet später Bilder davon ;-)

Die Rute habe ich gerade mit G-Loomis Distance Schussköpfen #9 und einer  fetten Hechtfliege geworfen. Ich bin wahrlich kein Weitwurfkünstler,  aber rund 25m waren ohne Probleme immer drin mit dem fetten Lappen vorne  dran ;-) Ich bin bisher einfach begeistert von der Rute. Wirft sich  hervorragend und die Wicklungen glitzern dezent im Sonnenlicht. Und  vielleicht wird sie  ja bald beim Huchenfischen eingeweiht  :q

TL Jan


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Spitze  Mir gefällts ^^


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr lecker das Teil. Respekt.


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Als stiller Mitleser habt ihr mich jetzt überzeugt. Habt da ja schon einige schöne Stöckchen gebaut und ich will das auch machen. Kenne nur zu gut das ein Detail immer an der Rute nicht so ist wie es sein soll und denke durch euch auch ans selber basteln. Habt ihr dafür ein Extra Forum??Weiss nicht wo ich mich mal Informieren kann, wie ich Blanks auswähle etc. Wie ihr merkt habsch kein Plan und brauche helfende Hände:q:q.Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar und wenn es dann soweit ist poste ich hier meine Eigengebaute Rute#6#6


----------



## heu20 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke für die Blumen ;-)

@mabo: Schau mal im Rutenbauforum rein. Da wird dir geholfen.

TL Jan


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



heu20 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen ;-)
> 
> @mabo: Schau mal im Rutenbauforum rein. Da wird dir geholfen.
> 
> TL Jan



Hust, Hust wo ist das hier im Board oder woanders, sorry bin heute nicht zum denken veranlagt...;+


----------



## heu20 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ist nen eigenes Forum, wo es nur um Rutenbau geht. Einfach nen www. und nen .de drumrumsetzen ;-)


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



heu20 schrieb:


> Ist nen eigenes Forum, wo es nur um Rutenbau geht. Einfach nen www. und nen .de drumrumsetzen ;-)



Danke


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Da triffst sicher auch paar von uns 
Allerdings freuen wir uns trotzden über dein Ergenis oder dann über Fragen.


----------



## Boddenangler27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin
Baut ihr keiner mehr Ruten?
Würde ja gerne meine letzten 3 Projekte hier posten,nur leider krieg ich keine guten Detailfotos hin,hab schon etliches probiert,aber nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Seele (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Doch, aber es fehlt noch Material, 3 Stück sind für die nächste Zeit geplant.


----------



## Boddenangler27 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Was hast denn geplant aufzubauen?


----------



## Seele (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Einmal ne Bachspinne einfach just for fun. Hab zwar x andere Ruten in der Klasse, aber egal  

Eine Karpfenrute 

und eine Wallerrute


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So, ich will dem Anglerboard meine Bacardi Rute natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Manche kennen sie sicher schon aber für alle Anderen hier nun ein paar Bilder.

Rute ist ein Tonnenblank mit Bartsch Rollenhalter und Bartsch Ringen, Endkappe und der Rest ist alles selbst gebaut.


----------



## Seele (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und die Letzten


----------



## Franky D (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Seele schrieb:


> So, ich will dem Anglerboard meine Bacardi Rute natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Manche kennen sie sicher schon aber für alle Anderen hier nun ein paar Bilder.
> 
> Rute ist ein Tonnenblank mit Bartsch Rollenhalter und Bartsch Ringen, Endkappe und der Rest ist alles selbst gebaut.


 
zu geil:m


----------



## weserwaller (11. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mal wieder ein wenig geschliffen gebohrt, geklebt gewickelt und lackiert. 

Spin System 2 H 

6+1 Fuji KTSG KLSG FST 25 16 10 8 8 8  Tip 8

Kork Super Plus und ein wenig Aluminiumanbaumaterial.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Fein, fein.
Schlicht und elegant wie gewohnt.#6

@Seele
Die Bacardi Rute hab ich jetzt erst gesehen.|bigeyes
Geiles Teil!:m#6


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöner Stecken. 
Bin auch gerade am Ringabstände ausmessen, wird glaub auch n geiler Stecken. Präsentiere ich dann morgen oder übermorgen 


Danke Prof, fischt sich auch genialst.


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So neue 3 lbs Karpfenrute fertig gestellt. 

Ganz schlicht aufgebaut, aber mit vielleicht doch nicht ganz alltäglichen Garnfarben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr minimalistisch aber sieht gut aus.#6#6

Wat fürn Blank haste genommen?
#h


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Menava Carp

Ja Logo kommt denk ich schon noch drauf. Aber snost wüsst ich nicht was ich noch drauf machen könnte. Krakelieren passt nicht zum Aufbau, Kreuzwicklung ist mir zu aufwändig und sonst fällt mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jau bei so minimalistischem Aufbau passt auch nix weiter als ein Logo und gut isses.#6


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Brauchst doch nichts mehr ranpappen.
Einfach- und gut , sieht doch gut aus.
Ist ne Angelrute und kein Weihnachstbaum
Gruß A.


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Brauchst doch nichts mehr ranpappen.
> Einfach- und gut , sieht doch gut aus.
> Ist ne Angelrute und kein Weihnachstbaum
> Gruß A.



Aber Custom Made, also kann das schon mal zum Weihnachtsbaum ausarten, dann ist jedes mal Weihnachten beim Fischen 

Hätte sie keinen so langen Griff, dann hätt ich da nen Tiger Warp hin gemacht aber so auf die Länge wirds glaub nichts.


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

ich lass mich da lieber mit Fischen " beschenken",
als mit zuviel Blink-Blink an Angelruten.
Das muss aber jeder mit sich ausmachen, wo blink.blink anfängt.
Wie ist der Blank?
Gruß A.


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja kann ich natürlich wenig dazu sagen weil ich ihn erst einmal zusammen gesteckt habe. 
Subjektiv würde ich sagen eine sehr durchgehende Aktion und schön leicht, was aber natürlich auch am Aufbau liegt.


----------



## angler1996 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

gibts dann in nächster Zeit nen Testbericht?
oder habt ihr noch hartes Wasser, wie hier?


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab schon einige Karpfen dieses Jahr gefangen. 
Testbericht wird es in der Form nicht geben weil ich Testfischer für den Blank bin und dann mein Fazit gegen Ende des Jahres abgeben werde. Deshalb mag ich da dann auch nicht wirklich viel vorgreifen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ach haste von Karl B. bekommen das Ding?|kopfkrat
Ist der Blank eher weich oder eher straff?


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jap, vom Karl. 

Also erst dachte ich er ist echt ziemlich hart. Aber jetzt wo er aufgebaut ist ist er eher weich würde ich sagen. Aber wie gesagt muss ich erst mal am Wasser testen. Alles andere ist nur ne subjektive Einschätzung


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke.#6
Irgendwann gibt es ja sicher mehr Infos?


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Notfalls exklusiv für dich


----------



## weserwaller (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Habe das gleiche mit dem Menava LRS 120 Bericht zum Jahresende vorher nichts, der ist aber eher atypisch zum CTS LRS also weich .


----------



## odinherne (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

hallo ihr selber bauer
 habe mal ne frage was nehmt ihr für bindegarn ? 
und was für lack ? habe gelesen das man auch neylon garn nehmen kann . 
 habe mir einen ring an der rute abgebrochen und müste einen neun dranmachen , 
gr odinherne


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

nun ich nehme dafür immer das Gudebrod Bindegarn und normalen 2k-Lack vom rutenbauer


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Im Grunde ist Bindegarn Nylon Garn. Für 90% der Ruten nimmt man Stärke A

Als Rutenlack -  wie bereits erwähnt - 2 K Epoxy Lack.... der wird 1 zu 1 angemischt und dann verarbeitet.


----------



## odinherne (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

danke für die andworten 
werde mal schauen wo ich was bekomme , an garn und lack
habt ihr ne adresse
oder bokomme ich das garn im bastelladen und den lack im baumarkt


----------



## Seele (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nein kriegst du nicht. Allerdings ist die Frage wie professionell du es machen willst. Wenn du den Ring einfach nur wieder dran haben willst geht auch Mono oder Geflochtene. Wenns nach was aussehen soll, dann solltest dir richtiges Garn zulegen. 
Was für ne Farbe brauchst denn? Ist es nur für einen Ring? 
Lack gibts auch überall. 
Evtl ist es sogar billiger wenn einfach ins Geschäft gehst und die dir den schnell hin schustern. Sollten die für nen 5er machen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



> Evtl ist es sogar billiger wenn einfach ins Geschäft gehst und die dir den
> schnell hin schustern. Sollten die für nen 5er machen.


 
@Seele

Mir ist kein Händler in meinem Kreis bekannt, der sich ernsthaft mit dem Ringanwickeln auskennt. Nen neuen Spitzenring mit Kleber ranpappen kann jeder...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



odinherne schrieb:


> danke für die andworten
> werde mal schauen wo ich was bekomme , an garn und lack
> habt ihr ne adresse
> oder bokomme ich das garn im bastelladen und den lack im baumarkt


 
Speziell den 2-K-Lack wirst du kaum im Baumarkt bekommen.
Es gibt da 'ne Reihe von Online -Shops für Rutenbaumaterial.
Die Reihenfolge, die ich jetzt nenne ist KEINE Rangfolge, alle diese Shops haben erstklassiges Material.
http://www.tackle24.de/ 
http://rutenschmied.de/
http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/
https://www.rodpro.de/

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## odinherne (4. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Super danke dir .


----------



## weserwaller (15. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

CTS LRS 15-45gr. 9Ft. 
Kork super Plus 
Fuji DPS 18 Deluxe black
Alu Abschlussbirne mit Korklon 
Alus Winding Check und Trimring
Beringung nach NGC mit Fuji BLVAG 25 16 10 8 BLAG 8 7 7 7 7 BFAT 7


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2013)

*CMW Spin System 3 25-110 gr. 260cm SpinSystem III*

Gleich die Nächste hinterher....

CMW Spin System 3 260cm 25-110gr. 
Fuji SIC KWSG KTSG KLSG 25 16 10 8 8 8 8
Fuji DPS 18 silber Deluxe
Edelstahl Windingcheck
Edelstahl Abschlusskappe
Edelstahl Trimring 
Edelstahl Hülse
Kork Super Plus


----------



## Herr P (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin ! 

Sind es nicht 8 Ringe ? Oder gibt man den Spitzenring nicht mit an?
Hast Du die Ringe ( Form - Grösse - Abstände ) selber ermittelt ? Oder einfach mal probiert ?

Gruss

Jörn


----------



## weserwaller (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ringrößen haben sich so bewährt ohne die Zweischengrößen, 7+1 völlig ausreichend bei der Blankaktion. 

Abstände nach Ringrechner, mit Vergrößerungsfaktor 1,18 leicht angepasst an die Aktion der Rute.


----------



## derdiescher (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Weserwaller:

Das sind mal wieder richt schöne "Stöcke" geworden.  ;-)


----------



## weserwaller (28. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ausnahmsweise mal für jemanden eine Rute zusammengeklebt, sollte optisch zu bereits vorhandener Rolle passen. 

CMW Golianos -120gr. 9Ft. 
Kork Super
Fuji DPS 18 Deluxe Gunsmoke
Aluteile in Wehrmachtsgrau
Fuji LVSG 6+1 25 20 16 12 10 8 FST 8


----------



## Upi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bis auf die Abschlußbirne sieht das absolut TOP aus!


----------



## BaFO (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

ich hab ne Frage an alle, die sich mit Rutenbau auskennen. Mir sind an meiner Balzer Magna Magic 25 die ersten ca. 40cm durch meine eigen Dummheit abgebrochen.  
Sie ist jetzt noch ungefähr 2m lang, die Bruchstelle hab ich schon sauber abgeschmirgelt. War direkt über nem Ring.

Jetzt zu meiner frage:
Ich hab mir überlegt, die Rute zu ner Quiver bzw. Picker-Rute umzubauen.
Dazu würde ich mir eine (oder mehrere) feine Carbon- oder Glasspitzen zulegen und diese entsprechend einpassen. 
Ich wollte ungefähr ne Länge von 2.70m erhalten.
Nach passenden Spitzen hab ich mich schon umgeschaut (bei Gerlinger usw.), und jetzt wollte ich mal wissen, ob das so überhaupt klappen kann und ob jemand vllt noch ein paar Tips für mich auf Lager hätte   
ich bin mir z.B. auch nicht sicher, ob ich die Ringe wechseln oder die alten drauflassen kann.   
Wär cool, wenn jemand mir ein bisschen helfen könnte 
Danke


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juli 2013)

*CTS LRS 45-90 gr.*

War in den letzten Tagen mal wieder ein wenig kreativ. 

CTS LRS 45-90gr 9ft. 
Kork SuperPlus 
Anbauteile alle in Edelstahl wie Abschlusskappe. Trimring, Windungcheck und V-Hülse
Beringung Fuji LVSG 25 20 16 12 10 8 8 + FST 8


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juli 2013)

*CTS TAS 50-100 gr.*

CTS TAS 50-100 gr. 9ft. (CTS Catfish) 

Nach viel Probieren einer der wenigen Blanks der dem (German Catfish) am meisten ähnelt.

Kork SuperPlus 
Anbauteile alle in Edelstahl wie Abschlusskappe. Trimring, Windungcheck und V-Hülse
Beringung Fuji SVSG 30 25 20 16 12 10 10 + MNST 10


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juli 2013)

*CMW RX6 Agent Orange*

CMW RX6 Agent Orange 

Ist eine kurze Rute, die ich für einen Freund gebaut habe womit er aus dem Gestrüpp heraus im kleinen Bach fischen will. 

140cm Wg. ca. 25gr. 
Beringung Fuji BLVAG 20 12 8  BLAG 7 6 6 6 BFAT 6


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Ruten haste da wieder zusammengenagelt, Wallerchen!#6


----------



## Seele (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich kann irgendwie keine Bilder sehen, aber die Daten hören sich schon mal interessant an


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ick seh se.|bigeyes|supergri

Kannst du das sehen?
http://up.picr.de/15065068xq.jpg

http://up.picr.de/15065041zo.jpg


----------



## Seele (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das passt schon, liegt nicht am AB oder so.


----------



## weserwaller (1. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Neue LeichtWallerklatsche für das Bootspinfischen zusammengebastelt....

TAC Cross jigging PE3-5 -200gr. 12KG max Power 182cm

Unglaubliche 192gr. leicht, Schwerpunkt ohne Rolle genau mitte Vorgriff.

Duplon Split Grip mit Super Plus Vorgriff, Windingchecks Alu, Edelstahl Einsteckkappe, Fuji DPS 18 Gunsmoke Deluxe

Fuji Sic 6+1 KWSG 25 16 10 KLSG 10 10 10 MNST 10


----------



## davman (2. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Freunde
Eine Seite zuvor habe ich mich durch die Rutenbaushops geklickt. Hier findet sich sicher jemand, der einen freundschaftlichen Kontakt zu RodPro hat. Der Mann(?) verstößt so ziemlich gegen alle Regeln/Vorschriften für gewerbliche Webseiten, die ich kenne. Bitte ratet ihm dringend, sich professionellen Rat einzuholen, da er sonst vermutlich recht bald irgendwelche irrwitzigen Abmahnungen von irgendwelchen Anwälten an der Ferse hat.

LG

davman


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wat macht er denn falsch?|kopfkrat
Schreib ihn doch an:info@rodpro.de

Oder schick ein Fax:

https://www.rodpro.de/imprint


----------



## weserwaller (2. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

In einen in Deutschland betriebenen Onlineshop müssen alle Verbraucherinformation in deutscher Sprache sein. 

Das schlimmste aber ist das die AGB nicht in in Deutsch geschrieben ist.

(Warum korrigiert das AB die Abk.  A G B automatisch in Kleinschrift ??? )


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Glossar.:m


Von dem restlichen Kram hab ich keinen Plan. Vielleicht schreibt ihm das mal jemand.#h


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Haben Sich schon einige -  vorallem ältere Rutenbaukollegen beschwert. Die Konsequenz war, diese haben dann woanders bestellt....

Ich habs bis heute nicht verstanden... da ich der engl. Sprache aber mächtig bin und schonmal vor Ort war, hab ich das auch so hinbekommen zu bestellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Mal wieder rauskramen den Trööt.

Gerade trocken und von der Leine genommen::m


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

25/16/10?
Ringe? Fuji?
Abstand VK RH zum Bock?
|bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> 25/16/10?
> Ringe? Fuji?
> Abstand VK RH zum Bock?
> |bla:



1. Japp.
2.Gunsmoke SIC, hatte ich noch zu liegen(glaub war Hausmarke von T24?|kopfkrat)
3.55cm


----------



## Upi (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab auch mal was gebaut! War mal eine Infinity Q 40-80 WG 270 cm


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Dann will ich auch mal...

Ich tacker mal Links rein, da sind die Fotos größer :m

Die erste ist eine EinhandBC-Rute mit Micro-Spiral-Beringung,

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=434491133337816&set=pcb.434497306670532&type=1&theater

die zweite ist eine Vertikalrute, der ich ein "warmes" Finish verpasst habe ;-)
Eigentlich verbaue ich auf meinen Spinnruten nur noch Mikroringe, aber bei dieser habe ich eine Standardberingung aufgebaut, die friert im Winter nicht so schnell zu...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=434495033337426&set=pcb.434497306670532&type=1&theater

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Seele (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ha der Rainer, da schau her. Servus nocherd.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ja grias di!! #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Grüße Dich ebenfalls im AB, Rainer#h, alter Knubbelierer
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moinsen! Mann, ist wohl das halbe RBF hier, oder was?|muahah:


----------



## Seele (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jap, sind schon ein paar. 
Du hast dich ja auch 6 Jahre zurück gehalten


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Genau |supergri, diesen Thread hier gibt es ja schon länger als das RBF #h, da musste man sich hier austoben :g
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Axel ist ja an sich definitiv schon die unterhaltsame und erfrischende Seele des RBF über die Jahre gewesen #6, Nachrichten aus der Salmonidenfrontszene aus den Nordkönigreichen und sowas!  

Aber gegen die gesammelte Nachrichtenpower der ganzen vielen AB-User und Nachrichtenbeiträger kommt auch er nicht an!  

Immerhin ist andauernd was neues zu lesen, und wer das Fratzenbuch und ähnliches einfach nur schaixxe findet, der ist hier einigemaßen themenzentriert schon ganz gut unterhaltungs- und interessentechnisch aufgehoben.


----------



## Bobster (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Tja Rainer,
was soll ich denn schon großartig zu Deinen Meisterwerken sagen #c

Für mich pers. "traumhaft" und mit Beleuchtung :q

So etwas auf der Drehbank zu haben ist denke ich eine sehr beachtliche Leistung.
Der Vorteil einer Spiralberingung hat sich mir nie ganz erschlossen-für meinen pers. Einsatzbereich wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na besten Dank :q, freut mich.



Bobster schrieb:


> Der Vorteil einer Spiralberingung hat sich mir nie ganz erschlossen-für meinen pers. Einsatzbereich wohlgemerkt.



Ich mache auf meinen BC-Ruten nur noch Spiralberingungen drauf, bis in die 80lbs-Klasse, weil die zwei entscheidende Vorteile hat:

1. Du braucht weniger Ringe -> weniger Gewicht auf der Rutenspitze -> mehr Performance des Blanks bleibt erhalten

2. Du hast dadurch überhaupt keine Torsionskräfte auf der Rute im Drill -> der Blank arbeitet also über den ganzen Drill schön sauber durch

3. gut, sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, ist aber technisch absolut sinnvoll.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jungs , lasst uns über Ruten reden,
die kann ich schön , häßlich oder sonstwie finden und mir deshalb die Köppe einbuchten
Beiträge zur Qualität von Boards abzugeben , muss ja nun nicht sein in dieser Absolutheit, läßt meist tief auf die naja ...ich lass es gut sein
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gummischmeißer schrieb:


> Ich mache auf meinen BC-Ruten nur noch Spiralberingungen drauf, bis in die 80lbs-Klasse, weil die zwei entscheidende Vorteile hat:
> 1. Du braucht weniger Ringe -> weniger Gewicht auf der Rutenspitze -> mehr Performance des Blanks bleibt erhalten
> 2. Du hast dadurch überhaupt keine Torsionskräfte auf der Rute im Drill -> der Blank arbeitet also über den ganzen Drill schön sauber durch
> 3. gut, sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, ist aber technisch absolut sinnvoll.
> ...


 
Überzeugende Argumentation-wenn ich das als Laie einmal so sagen darf....und dabei habe ich mir erst im März diesen Jahres für einen guten Taler eine CTS (WG 7-20) nach dem anscheinend "alten" Prinzip aufbauen lassen |kopfkrat
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3843494&postcount=197

Naja, mal schauen was fürs kommende Jahr so ansteht....


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Gummischmeißer, hast du da tatsächlich bei der Vertikalrute ne Taschenlampe eingebaut, oder hast du nur fürs Bild eine reingesteckt?

Jürgen


----------



## Gummischmeißer (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Überzeugende Argumentation-wenn ich das als Laie einmal so sagen darf....und dabei habe ich mir erst im März diesen Jahres für einen guten Taler eine CTS (WG 7-20) nach dem anscheinend "alten" Prinzip aufbauen lassen |kopfkrat
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3843494&postcount=197



Ist nicht "alt", die Spiralberingung gibt es auch schon Jahrzehnte, aber leider sind wir hier in Sachen Rutenbau in DE der Entwicklung bei den Amis um Jahre hinterher, und leider ist unser Stangenruten-Markt genauso. Aber dafür gibt es ja so Bekloppte wie uns :m, die sich an die aktuellen Standards herangearbeitet haben. Wenn ihr also Fragen habt, nur her damit. #6


----------



## Gummischmeißer (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Gummischmeißer, hast du da tatsächlich bei der Vertikalrute ne Taschenlampe eingebaut, oder hast du nur fürs Bild eine reingesteckt?
> 
> Jürgen



Ich hatte ursprünglich vor ein heat-pad in den Griff zu integrieren, damit ich es im Winter beim Fischen mit der Rute schön warm haben sollte. Leider habe ich so kleine nicht kriegen können. Da habe ich mich zumindest um einen "warmen" optischen Eindruck bei dem Stock bemüht. 
Dazu habe ich u.a. eine rote LED hinten in den Griff verbaut.
Die blinkt sogar auf Knopfdruck, ist nachts beim Streetfishing ein nicht unerheblicher Sicherheitsvorteil... |muahah:


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

@Gummischmeißer, ist schon ein bischen "schräg"!
Zum Heatpack würde die Farbgebung der Rute auch gut passen.
Ich finde es ist der große Vorteil beim Selbstbau, sich seinen Fantasien zu ergeben und sich solche Specials zu gönnen!
Hab ich jedenfalls so noch nicht gesehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Gummischmeißer (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönen Dank!
Ja, da stimme ich zu. So macht Rutenbauen richtig Spaß |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab den Offtopic-Kram und darauf antwortende/verweisende Beiträge gelöscht.

Hier also wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Danke...


----------



## Gummischmeißer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Freut mich! #6

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Vielleicht lässt uns der Rainer auch hier mal öfter von seinen Stücken teil haben. 
Zeig doch mal die SeaMaster wie sie jetzt aussieht? Werde meine jetzt dann doch auf Spiral umbauen. Eine 2. lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Seele!

Will ich gerne tun, die SeaMaster wird aber erst später wieder angepackt, da sind vorher noch ein paar andere Ruten dran...
Ich denke ich muss den Griff der SeaMaster wirklich wieder ändern, sieht so ziemlich shize aus, je länger ich draufgucke... .
Außerdem habe ich vom Jens schon ziemliche Nackenschläge für den Griff gekriegt :m...

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hab dir doch gleich gesagt das sieht übel aus. Vor allem macht es wirklich keinen Spaß das zu fischen, da tust dir nichts schönes an. Vor allem wenn die Rute ja immer in der Hand hast.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jaja... immer wieder nachgetreten... ICH LIEGE DOCH SCHON AM BODEN!!!!

Habe gestern erstmalig einen Rutengriff ohne Werkzeug -händisch- gerippt:
Als ich mir das Seamasterdesaster noch ein letztes Mal angeguckt habe (ich wollte die danach strippen) fiel mir die enorme Wandstärke des Blanks ins Auge. Da hab ich mir gedacht "den Griff kriegste auch ohne Werkzeug runter". Was soll ich sagen...
Nach hemmungslosem Rumgewürge ist es mir tatsächlich gelungen den Kork UND den Rollenhalter mit der Hand runter zu drehen. Irgendwann hat das Tape aufgegeben :vik:

Kannst jetzt HE-MAN zu mir sagen#v!!

Für alle Nichtrutenbauer: Don´t try this at home!!

Den Kork tacker ich mir jetzt zur Warnung an die Werkstattwand.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Seele (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Lol wie geil. 
Auch einem ehemaligen Meister passieren eben Missgeschicke  

mach einfach nen Duplon Split-Grip mit Krakelierung dazwischen drauf das sieht doch super aus. Und weils ne Norge Rute ist nen Trollkopf als Abschlusskappe


----------



## Tisie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Rainer,



Gummischmeißer schrieb:


> Nach hemmungslosem Rumgewürge ist es mir tatsächlich gelungen den Kork UND den Rollenhalter mit der Hand runter zu drehen. Irgendwann hat das Tape aufgegeben :vik:



zeig mal Deine Hände  ... und vor allem: was hat Deine Frau/Freundin zu den roten geschwollenen Händchen gesagt? 

Nee, mal ernsthaft ... wie sieht denn der Unterbau Deiner Rollenhalter aus und wie hast Du im Detail verklebt?

Ich fülle die Zwischenräume zwischen den Taperollen immer komplett mit Kleber aus ... hatte vor einiger Zeit mal versucht, einen so verklebten ECS (inkl. Carbontube) zerstörungsfrei vom Blank zu bekommen - keine Chance, weder mit Hitze noch mit roher Gewalt |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gummischmeißer (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

meine Hände? #d#t

Es war ja Kork mit 36mm Durchmesser insofern habe ich nur ne nette Blase an einer Hand...

Den RH unterfüttere ich bei so schweren Ruten mit zwei breiten Lagen Tape, die ich dann mit 2k auch an den Seiten versiegle, ganz normal. Füllen tu ich nicht.
Ich hatte halt einen 20er RH montiert, den kann man schon ganz gut greifen. Du bekommst erst einen halben mm Drehung hin, dann 1mm, dann 2, dann ... Dabei entsteht genügend Reibungshitze, dass der Tapekleber weich wird. Der Rest ist dann wildes Geaste und anschließend Duschen. Aber als ich das Teil erstmal in Bewegung hatte, wollte ich ihm dann auch den Rest geben. Hat gefunzt.

@Seele: Neien, die Rute kommt auf´s Boot, da mache ich keinen Splitgrip. Ich habe schon eine Idee. Fotos folgen, wenn fertig!

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Tisie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

OK, bei den Durchmessern ist das wirklich gut greifbar … wobei ich da irgendwie auch Angst hätte, daß es sich beim fischen auch irgendwann mal löst – vielleicht unbegründet, aber mit dem ausfüllen der Zwischenräume fühle ich mir irgendwie wohler.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Wallersen (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo,

auch ich habe mich nach langem Hin und Her dazu durchgerungen eine Rute selber aufzubauen und möchte euch diese nicht vorenthalten.

Blank ist ein SS2 FT in 2,5m  20-85g mit 8+1 TAC Titan SIC Beringung in 30-20-12-10-8-8-8-8 Top 8.


----------



## Breamhunter (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Als erstes Vorhaben gleich eine SS2 - Respekt !
Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus #6
Hast Du unter dem Startring noch eine Metallhülse verbaut oder ist das eine Unterwicklung?
Bei der Endkappe muß aber nochmal Hand angelegt werden


----------



## Wallersen (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, der Startring ist unterwickelt.
Ja die Endkappe is noch nicht verklebt und wird es wohl vorerst auch nicht. Erstmal muss das Teil ans Wasser wenn der Lack soweit ist.
Der Balancepunkt mit Rolle liegt derzeit aber genau mittig auf dem Vorgriff, ohne Gewichte in der Abschlusskappe.

Frage am Rande: wie lange sollte so ein Lack trocknen bevor man damit angelt ? habe die letzte Schicht vor ca 24 Stunden aufgetragen und er ist mittlerweile fest aber nicht komplett ausgehärtet.. an einem lacktropfen auf nem stück Zeitungspapier bekomme ich mit dem Fingernagel noch eine leicht sichbare Spur reingedrückt.

Is zwar die Erste Rute die ich gebaut habe aber um grobe Fehler zu vermeiden habe ich von ner alten SPinrute vorher erstmal alle Ringe runter geschnitten und neu angewickelt und lackiert ... zum Glück muss ich sagen.. das Ergebnis dabei war Grauenhaft aber der Lerneffekt enorm 

Beim Bau der eigentlichen Rute ist dann weitestgehend alles glatt gelaufen.. minimale Schönheitsfehler hat sie dennoch.. aber bei jeder Stangenrute findet man sicherlich mehr davon.


Hier nochmal 2 weitere Bilder:


----------



## Seele (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Also ich hab eine mal auch in dem von dir besagten Zustand gefischt und da fehlt sich bis heute nichts. Normal sagt man 2 Tage. Aber das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schöne schlichte Ausführung. Viele Eigenbauten neigen ja für meinen Geschmack etwas an zu vielen Verzierungen. Und mein Kompliment... du hast etwas geschafft, wozu offensichtlich viele Hersteller nicht mehr in der Lage sind. Du hast einen vollständigen Griff montiert! #6


----------



## Wallersen (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke, insbesondere die Griffe vieler Stangenruten versauen den sonst guten Aufbau meiner Meinung nach enorm.

Z.b. habe ich hier als Extrembeispiel noch ne Orenji rumstehen. Ansich ein genialer Blank und auch die Beringung ist klasse aber der Griff ist die Hölle und macht die Rute zihmlich unbrauchbar.
hat zum glück nur n Appel und n Ei gekostet und dient mehr als Sammlerobjekt denn zum Fischen 

Vielleicht kommt noch ne Beschriftung und ne weitere kleine Wicklung als Abschluss der Beschriftung dazu.. aber das kann man ja jeder Zeit nachholen.

Der Reiz mit dem Stock heute doch mal n paar Würfe zu machen ist natürlich enorm, mal sehen ob ich dem nicht doch noch erliege.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Z.b. habe ich hier als Extrembeispiel noch ne Orenji rumstehen.



Da vermittelt ja schon der Name der Rute eher den Eindruck eines Hilfmittels zur Entfernung des Schmalzes im Gehörgang...


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch mal wieder was gebastelt. Meine MHX (erste Rute) hatte mir vom Griff etc nicht so zugesagt. 
 Also hab die gestrippt und nachdem der Blank nach dem strippen etwas arg aussah - hab ich die einfach lackiert.

 Als Grundlage den Blank weiss grundiert und nachher via Airbrush 2 dünne Schichten Createx Auto Air Pearl White aufgetragen. Das ganze gut durchtrocknen lacken und 2 Schichten Klarlack aus der Dose drüber. 

 Nachder den Blank noch mit 2000er Papier nass geschliffen und fertig war der Blank.

Der Rest der Rute kann man als "recycelt" auslegen. Ringe kamen wieder drauf, neuen RH gabs (hatte ich noch daheim). Die Metallhüle von CMW hab ich ebenfalls in Blankfarbe lackiert. Garn in Schwarz, Metallic Blau und weiss war schon vorhanden 

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder - die sagen eh mehr als meine Worte:

http://*ih.com/a/img546/1002/7lqx.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img689/3503/oe8u.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img843/2822/rkjj.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img11/8605/rfna.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img24/3827/6fei.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img202/8764/ojra.jpg
http://*ih.com/a/img27/5899/aftq.jpg

Wie bei jedem Handmade Projekt entdeckt irgendwann mal ein paar "Macken". ich könnt auch sagen - das gehört so! 

 Am WC und an der Hakenöse hat sich der Lack etwas geblicher verfärbt als gewollt. 
 War aber mein erster weisse Blank. Vielleicht ich das auch bei etwas viel Lack normal.

 Achja - die Rute wurde nur 2 Tage nach Fertigstellung mit nem 68er Hecht eingeweiht, der sich den Barschköder geschnappt hat.

 Hoffe euch gefällts!

 Gruß
Sascha #h#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gratulationen zu deinem Stradic-Clone in pearl-weiß + schwarz!  #6
(Die blauen Applikationen stören so auch nicht)

Und weiß+schwarz sieht eben (für mich) viel besser aus als weiß+silber oder grau.


----------



## Upi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Gefällt mir sehr!!!


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin Rutenbauer und Interessierte !
 Vor kurzen ist mir bei einer Rute (Musky Innovations,
 Bull Dawg bis 7 OZ)die untere korkentkappe abgebrochen.
 Da mir der hintere Griff so wieso zu kurz war hab ich die gehlegenheit genutzt und habe den Griff verlängert. Die Rute ist jetzt 23 cm länger und auch ein bischen schwerer. Insgesammt ist der Griff jetzt vom ende bis zum Triger 59 cm lang. Als Verlängerung hab ich mir Kirschholz gedrechselt weil es farblich ganz gut passt. Die Rute ist mit dem mehr an Gewicht jetzt schön ausbalanciert. Das Holz ist mit mehreren schichten hartöl behandelt und sollte kein Wasser mehr ziehen. 
 Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.

















 MFG Marc


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hat was von Schippenstiel aber wenn es dir gefällt.#6

#h


----------



## Gummischmeißer (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hier mal meine 80lbs CTS Heilbuttrute unter "Arbeitsbedingungen":

Klickediklack

Guten Rutsch!!

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Wallersen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin,
ich war in Letzter Zeit auch mal mahr und man weniger fleißig aber sehr selbst was dabei heraus gekommen ist.


http://s1.directupload.net/images/140110/qnnv7rvj.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140110/ohv359yt.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140110/8z5vujri.jpg


Grundlage dabei war ein Nitro NX in 229cm bis 60g mit einer 8+1 TAC Titanium Sic Beringung und an die Kreuzwicklungen hab ich mich auch mal ran gewagt und durfte auch gleich einiges an Lehrgeld zahlen ....



Außerdem habe ich noch den griff einer Stangen Rute etwas modifiziert.... diese Skeletor Rollenhalter liegen einfach mehr als nur bescheiden in der Hand.

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140110/2hfm7zho.jpg

http://s14.directupload.net/images/140110/c86eij3c.jpg


Und weil der Startring eh schon unten war habe ich mich kurzer Hand noch entschlossen diesen ein Stück nach vorne zu verlegen um der vorverlegten Position des Rollenhalters etwas entgegen zu wirken.

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140110/qhmpx5wu.jpg

Zu Guter Letzt gabs noch nen Schwung gewicht ins Griffstück um den Balancepunkt wenigstens mittig auf den Vorgriff zu bekommen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

sehr schick, va mit farblich abgestimmter schnur^^


wieviel WG max traust du denn der Rute zu, also ab wann man nicht mehr voll durchziehn kann?

Die würd mich nämlich auch anlachen...


----------



## Wallersen (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo, das max Ködergewicht habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden da ich bisher nur mit etwas kleineren ködern gefischt habe, dabei macht sie aber ne gute Figur.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen mal n paar schwerere Köder dran zu hängen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schon das max. WG ermittelt?|wavey:


----------



## Aquarienfisch (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich muss sagen, Ihr baut echt geile Ruten !

Da bekommt man Lust selbst welche aufzubauen und man hat kein Interesse mehr an Stangenware !
Man muss beim Kaufe Keine Kompromisse im Bereich Optik eingehen, ebenso bei der Grifflänge und und und... Echt Hammer!!


----------



## siloaffe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

So Kinners der liebe Onkel hat sich nun auch unter die Rutenbauer begeben.

Zuerst hab ich mir mal ne Wickelbank zusammen geschustert, 3-4 Probewicklungen an ner alten Rute gemacht und dann hab ich mich an die erste Rute (Predator spin blank 2,35m 10-55g 7+1 packbay Beringung) gegeben 

Aber seht selbst......|wavey:













































Die rute wiegt incl. 40g ausgleichsgewicht 166g und ist mit ner Mitchel Blade 2000 perfekt überm spulenkern ausbalanciert.


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hat nicht noch jemand ne Einhängeöse rumfliegen |wavey:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4070387#post4070387


----------



## Zanderandre (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Bin zur Zeit dabei eine Karpfenrute im Deutschland Look zu produzieren. Mal sehen wie die Farben nach dem Lacken aussehen.


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hat nicht noch jemand ne Einhängeöse rumfliegen |wavey:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4070387#post4070387



Also von diesen Klappdingern halte ich nicht viel. Ich baue meine meist selber aus Zahnspangendraht ! Sehen dann ungefähr so aus.
Ruf doch mal bei CMW oder Tackle 24 an. Normalerweise stecken die das Teil dann fürn Euro in einen Briefumschlag. Ich habe das bei Kleinteil- Nachbestellungen auch schon gemacht. Hat immer geklappt.


----------



## Zanderandre (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und noch eins


----------



## Zanderandre (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Eine tolle Optik haben auch Ringe für Fliegenruten. Die geschwungene Form hat was. Ist eine Alternative zu den Eckigen Haken Haltern


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



siloaffe schrieb:


> dann hab ich mich an die erste Rute (Predator spin blank 2,35m 10-55g 7+1 packbay Beringung) gegeben


nach deinem zweiten Bild gehe ich davon aus, dass du eine Fertigrute möglichst schonend gerippt hast, um die dann vernünftig aufzubauen?


----------



## siloaffe (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nach deinem zweiten Bild gehe ich davon aus, dass du eine Fertigrute möglichst schonend gerippt hast, um die dann vernünftig aufzubauen?



Jain, ich hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, hab ihn aber wieder verworfen da der Blank Kagge ist....


----------



## ein Angler (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Siloaffe
 40g hast Du da eingepflanzt. Ich will max 20 reinbringen, ich habe aber 9+1 mit Micros genommen. Mal sehen was sie dann wiegt. Zierwicklungen spare ich mal.
 Aber ein straffer Stecken ist das schon oder.
 Andreas


----------



## siloaffe (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich hab den Griff extra kurz gemacht daher die 40g. 

Hab sie gestern mal probegefischt und bin trotz erschwerten bedingungen (Sturm wie Sau) echt überrascht! 
Sehr gefühlvoll, schön straff und kommt noch gut mit nem 16er Shaker am 21g Kopf klar....

*P.s. *
Der komplette Ringsatz wiegt 5,3g


----------



## weserwaller (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wie bekannt mag ich es ja eher schlicht, dekoriert mit Lappenfusel, nur auf Lack. 

SS3 45 gekürzt auf 263 cm Spitze 5cm HT 2cm 

Fuji K SIC 9+1 25 16 10 7 6 6 6 6 6 FST 6 

DPS 17 Gunsmoke Deluxe 

Edelstahlteile von CMW, Trimring für DPS 17 selbstgedreht und gestrahlt. 

Kork 25-23mm 27 lang 6,5cm Vorgriff


----------



## weserwaller (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

230cm WG max. ca 120gr. x fast 

Fuji BLVAG 25 20 16 12 10 8 7  BFAT7









.


----------



## weserwaller (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

und noch ein wenig CMW SS3 20-90gr. neu 8Ft. hinterher. 

Fuji SIC 8+1 Anbauteile alles Edelstahl Duplon ist Black Velvet.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wow, da kann man ja nur mit der Zunge schnalzen. Wunderschöne Ruten und sieht sehr gut gearbeitet aus.
Respekt.


----------



## Herr P (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

schön schön .... man da warst Du aber wieder fleissig .... und der Duplon ist auch wieder im Programm.

Besten Gruss

Herr P


----------



## siloaffe (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Heidaneile..... 

Da haste n paar feine Stecken gebaut, Hut ab!


----------



## Seele (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Zwar nicht mein Geschmack, aber sehen echt sauber gearbeitet aus, sehr gut.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Juten Tach zusammen!
Ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich inzwischen auch noch was fleißig war... 
Hier die "kleine Schwester" meiner 80lbs Heilbutt-Stange:

*Expert Graphite EG71020204 7'10'' 2tlg 15-40lbs

*Geplant zum Werfen und Fischen von echten BigBaits (250g+), 
was ganz vorzüglich mit ihr klappt, wird Sie auch mit nach 
Norge kommen, für´s Dickdorschzuppeln!
Dann kommt natürlich ne andere Rolle drauf.

Fehlt noch die "dritte" im Bunde, eine schwere Statio-Spinne, die liegt als nächstes auf der Bank.

Fotos folgen wenn fertig.

Klickt Ihr Link!

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Bobster (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage, Rainer #6


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schwere StatioSpinne für Norge:

Blank: PBX2-300, asymmetrisch geteilt - 2,26m
Ringe: ALPS
Griff: eingefüttertes farbiges Moosgummi
Garn: keine Trimms, ich wollte sehen, wie sich der eingefärbte Lack als Eyecatcher macht
Folienaufkleber auf dem ST und zwischen den Ringfüßen.

Ich habe hier zum ersten mal mit eingefärbtem Bindelack experimentiert, leider hat der wohl irgendwie mit dem 
Pigment reagiert, jedenfalls gab´s ne Menge Microbläschen, die direkt nach dem Lacken noch nicht drauf waren.
Muss ich noch weiter verfeinern das Ganze...

Es hängt ne Shakespeare Sigma 050 dran, die ist mir aber zu klein für Norge.
Ich suche noch nach ner 070er oder ner 080er. Wenn jemand also eine
anzubieten hätte, oute ich mich hier mal als interessierter Interessierter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Abschlusskappe ist noch in der Post, war gerade schönes Wetter zum Fotografieren.

Guckt ihr Foto:

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Darf ich auch als "Nichtbauer" mal was anmerken?

Was ihr hier so zur Schau stellt aus euren "Werkstätten" ,finde ich mehr als beeindruckend.
RESCHPEKT!!


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich verbeuge mich tief und genieße Dein Lob und Deine Anerkennung! :m


----------



## Seele (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nett nett Rainer, gefällt mir. 

Ich komm gerade gar nicht mehr zum bauen, ich lackier irgendwie nur noch Blanks


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke Kollege!

Gut dass Du ein Mann bist...

...denn wenn eine Frau "nett" zu was von Dir Gefertigtem sagt,
ist das eher ein verbales Todesurteil...|peinlich

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Tisie (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Diesmal gar nicht knubbeliert, Rainer?! 



Seele schrieb:


> Ich komm gerade gar nicht mehr zum bauen, ich lackier irgendwie nur noch Blanks



Ich bin gerade auf dem gegenteiligen Trip und entlacke immer mehr Ruten/Blanks, bin aber grundsätzlich auch eher ein Freund schlichter/dezenter Aufbauten ... ganz fein nass geschliffen und spezialversiegelt ist das Finish schon extrem geil, so richtig schön seidenmatt 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Seele (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Diesmal gar nicht knubbeliert, Rainer?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da muss Farbe rein, aber so richtig  

Ne, jeder wie er will und wie es zur Rute passt.


----------



## Gummischmeißer (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Tisie!

Jepp, ich kann auch ohne Knubbelation :vik:

Was heißt denn "spezialversiegelt"

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Rainer,



Gummischmeißer schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "spezialversiegelt"



na die bekannte Geschichte mit Autopolitur/Hartwachs ... das gibt ein wirklich schönes Finish und die Kohlefaser ist nicht ganz ungeschützt. Ich mache das schon seit Jahren und habe damit bisher noch keine negativen Effekte festgestellt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gummischmeißer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

achso..., daskennischnatürlisch..., stimmt wirkt echt edel!

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Aber erst nach den Wicklungen und nach der Verklebe-Lackierung machen! :m :q


----------



## Tisie (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber erst nach den Wicklungen und nach der Verklebe-Lackierung machen! :m :q



Logisch |rolleyes


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

endlich wieder was zum basteln..............


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Lohnt sich das noch? Sieht nach ner größeren OP aus (Verzapfen usw...).


----------



## Gummischmeißer (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Is´ ja nen bissl eingerostet das Thema hier in den letzten Wochen, da will ich doch mal u.a. was Rostiges reinstellen...:q

TAC Nitro 1. Generation, 2,30m, 50g WG "Rotten Rod"
Die Zierwicklung ist aus selbstgefertigtem Miniaturstacheldraht, die Rostoptik ist mit speziellen Pigmenten und Pulvern (kein Eisenpulver!) selbst aufgebracht. KR-beringt, den Rest seht ihr ja.
War mein Beitrag zum diesjährigen FreestyleAufbauWettbewerb im Rahmen der Deutschen RB-Meisterschaft. Die Gute ging leider nicht in die Plätze.
Ich verlink mal, da ist das Foto besser: Klick

Dann noch mein Aufbau im Rahmen der Deutschen Meisterschaft vor Ort aufgebaut: 

CTS Elite SD, 2,40m, -75g WG, soll mir auf der nächsten Norgetour nen paar Köhler aus dem Fjord kranen.
Diesen Blank habe ich tauchlackiert und mit ALPS Titanellen aufgebaut, Kreuzwicklungen und sowas, das kann ja jeder |muahah:; dritter Platz: Klack

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Herr P (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Rainer !

Na das aber mal nen cooles Design .. Hast Zeit und Lust mal ein wenig was zu dem Blank zu berichten ?  Von mir aus auch per PN , falls Du der Meinung bist , dass es hier nicht hingehört.

Wo kann ich über die Meisterschaft was nachlesen ?

Gruss an alle 

Herr P


----------



## Gummischmeißer (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi & danke!
Welchen Blank meinst Du denn? Den Nitro?
Geilster Gummiblank, den ich kenne. Sehr gut ausbalanciert, lädt super auf und meldet exzellent zurück. Geht aktuell nicht besser, finde ich. Ich fische den Blank jetzt seit knapp zwei Jahren und bin rundum zufrieden damit. #6

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Herr P (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Moin !

Nein ich meine den Elite CSD . Den wollte ich mir schon mal kaufen - aber aufgrund mangelnder Aussagen habe ich es gelassen . 
Ich hatte ihn damals als 2,55m mit 40gr oder 50gr  angedacht als leichte Zanderpeitsche .


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Die Rutenbauzeit fängt erst langsam wieder an..... 


Da ich eig voll ausgestattet bin, werde ich wohl die TAC Nitro 10-45Gr als Lückenfüller aufbauen 


Gerade im Stillwasser ist mir die SS3 -60gr doch etwas zu heftig. Meine Skeletor 4-24Gr zu weich... und meine grüne Witwe ( MHX Mag Bass 7-17gr (fällt härter aus) ist halt eher ne Barschrute mit Tendenz zur Zanderrute..... viel Druck kannste damit aber nicht ausüben


----------



## Gummischmeißer (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Herr P schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Nein ich meine den Elite CSD . Den wollte ich mir schon mal kaufen - aber aufgrund mangelnder Aussagen habe ich es gelassen .
> Ich hatte ihn damals als 2,55m mit 40gr oder 50gr  angedacht als leichte Zanderpeitsche .




Achso, im Vergleich würde ich mich für die Nitro entscheiden.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Wobei bei der Nitro nach wie vor die Sache mit den Spitzenbrüchen im Raum steht....


----------



## Gummischmeißer (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht mehr bei der aktuellen Generation, da weiß ich von keinem Bruch mehr.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Werd demnächst bei Dieter (Tackle24) mal vorbei fahren. Ist nur paar Orte weiter


----------



## Gummischmeißer (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Das ist sooooo fies...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gerade im Stillwasser ist mir die SS3 -60gr *doch etwas zu heftig*. Meine Skeletor 4-24Gr zu weich... und meine grüne Witwe ( MHX Mag Bass 7-17gr (fällt härter aus) ist halt eher ne Barschrute mit Tendenz zur Zanderrute..... viel Druck kannste damit aber nicht ausüben


Isse stark gekürzt?
Die kleinere Schwester ist schon wieder zuwenig. 
Suche auch schon längere Teit nach gut geeigneten "ausgewachsenen" Ruten oberhalb der S1 4-24g, aber zu schwache Ruten machen halt keine rechte Freude, wenn man regelmäßig mit guten Fischen zu tun hat, oder die (Natur-)Gewässerbedingungen einigen Druck auf den Fisch im Drill erfordern.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nein meine SS3 ist oben und unten gerade mal um rund 2,5-2,8cm gekürzt..... Aber gerade fürs Stillwasser mit 10Gr Köpfen ist die etwas zu brettig


----------



## silversurfer81 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schau dir für die Anforderungen mal den Lesson PT super eight H von t-russel an.den nutze ich derzeit für die gewichte unterhalb der 60er nitro /ss3 60g.
toller blank mit 1a rückmeldung und nicht so derb im handteil wie die nitro.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Stefan,

 hast du mal ne Bezugsquelle und auch nen Preis?

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Sascha,

die Blankdaten findest du bei Matagi. 
Geordert hab ich den Blank bei HoB. 
War im Endeffekt nicht teurer als beim Eigenimport aus JP (knappe 120 Euro).
Lieferzeit waren ca drei Wochen und ich hab den Blank dann abgeholt. (Wohne nur 20Min mit dem Auto entfernt). Insofern sind keine Versandkosten angefallen. 

Ist wohl eigentlich ein Blank für die Tintenfischangelei aber ich find das Teil genial für die leichte Zanderangelei.
Ich hab den Blank auf Grund eines Tipps im RBF blind bestellt und hatte Glück.:vik:

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Gummischmeißer schrieb:


> TAC Nitro 1. Generation, 2,30m, 50g WG "Rotten Rod"



Sag mal, kennst du auch die längeren Nitro-Blanks in 9' und kannst du diese ebenfalls empfehlen?


Gummischmeißer schrieb:


> Welchen Blank meinst Du denn? Den Nitro?
> Geilster Gummiblank, den ich kenne. Sehr gut ausbalanciert, lädt super auf und meldet exzellent zurück.



Möglicherweise suche ich einen, vom WG ähnlich dem noname SS3 (Modell mit 95 g. WG), evtl. 5-10 g. darunter.
Ich habe nur die Nitro-Modelle mit 75 g. WG und daran anschließend mit weit über 100 g. WG gefunden, nur weiß ich nicht, wie diese im WG-Vergleich zum 95 g. SS3 ausfallen und ob die langen Nitros auch so spritzig sind wie der von dir empfohlene, kurze Nitro.


----------



## Tisie (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Möglicherweise suche ich einen, vom WG ähnlich dem noname SS3 (Modell mit 95 g. WG), evtl. 5-10 g. darunter.



Als hätte Christian Deinen Wunsch erhört |supergri ... es gibt jetzt noch eine SS3 mit 20-80g: *klick* #h

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Jo, danke für den Hinweis, nur wäre ich nicht bereit für einen noname + B-Ware Blank mehr als 70 € zu zahlen.
Daher die Frage nach dem Nitro, wenn er denn jetzt hält.
Wichtig wäre mir auch zukünftige Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit und Garantie, welche beim 2S3 gegeben sind, wenn die Garantie nicht nur für Komplettruten gilt.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

SS3 -Noname|kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Jo, danke für den Hinweis, nur wäre ich nicht bereit für einen noname + B-Ware Blank mehr als 70 € zu zahlen.



Was ist der Hintergrund dieser Einstellung?

Worin unterscheidet sich für Dich ein "name" von einem "noname" Blank? Vom Namen mal abgesehen 

Wenn es Dir um das Label eines großen Angelgeräte-Herstellers geht, bist Du beim Rutenbau eher falsch aufgehoben - da geht es eher um große Performance bei kleinem Namen.

Denk einfach mal drüber nach, warum Du ein Label in Relation zum Preis setzt und nicht die Performance.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> wäre ich nicht bereit für einen *noname* + B-Ware Blank mehr als 70 € zu zahlen.


Also ich verstehe das da oben! 

Für einen "Nuckel-XY" - Blank aus Kalutschistan gibt man ungerne soviel aus, oder eben Preislimit deutlich niedriger, wie für einen SS3 vom Christian Weckesser. Ist doch logisch. 
Insofern setzt das manche Preislatte und deckelt manche Kostenexplosion.


----------



## Tisie (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Für einen "Nuckel-XY" - Blank aus Kalutschistan gibt man ungerne soviel aus, oder eben Preislimit deutlich niedriger, wie für einen SS3 vom Christian Weckesser. Ist doch logisch.



Aber der Kommentar ...



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Jo, danke für den Hinweis, nur wäre ich nicht bereit für einen noname + B-Ware Blank mehr als 70 € zu zahlen.



... bezog sich doch gerade auf die vorgeschlagene SS3 1B |kopfkrat ... oder?!

Oder man kauft sich eben gleich 'ne Balzer, Fox, Cormoran oder so ... ist dann wenigstens ein großer Name 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Frag mal die Käufer eine SS3 1B blankes.... 85% davon dachten nach dem Auspacken das Christian sich vergriffen hat und nen A-Grade Blank eingepackt hatte. 


Mit Pech hat man mal 1 kleine Lacknase am Griffteil wo eh der Duplon / Kork drauf kommt.... oder die Spitze ist minimal schief, sodass man eben die Ringe entgegen gesetzt der Krümmung plaziert. Schon ist wieder alles gerade 


Aber SS3 und no-name ist schon gemein. Ist halt kein Skyblade (aka Blechpeitsche Blank), oder ein CTS, Rainshadow usw... dafür aber ein Jigger Blank, den es in Japan und USA halt so nicht gibt....


Die können mit langen Spinnruten in dem WG und der Aktion nix anfangen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> Oder man kauft sich eben gleich 'ne Balzer, Fox, Cormoran oder so ... ist dann wenigstens ein großer Name


Also wenn schon ne Shimano oder wenigstens Daiwa 

Ein SS3 ist nun wirklich nicht "noname", sondern von "bestname", wie manche Bezieher eines solchen schon feststellen konnten. 

Aber bin mal gespannt auf die Erklärung ...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Irgendwie hatte ich den Thread aus den Augen verloren und ein paar meiner Bauten fehlen.... dann zeig ich mal ein paar meiner Werke (auch wenn die von der Perfektion einiger hier ganz weit weg sind!):


*  MHX MagBass 842* (210cm / 7-17Gr WG * fällt aber höher aus!)

 Meine MHX (erste Rute) hatte mir vom Griff etc nicht so zugesagt. Also hab die gestrippt und nachdem der Blank nach dem strippen etwas arg aussah - hab ich die einfach lackiert.

 Als Grundlage den Blank weiss grundiert und nachher via Airbrush 2 dünne Schichten Createx Auto Air Pearl White aufgetragen. Das ganze gut durchtrocknen lacken und 2 Schichten Klarlack aus der Dose drüber. Nachder den Blank noch mit 2000er Papier nass geschliffen und fertig war der Blank.

 Der Rest der Rute kann man als "recycelt" auslegen. Ringe kamen wieder drauf, neuen RH gabs (hatte ich noch daheim). Die Metallhüle von CMW hab ich ebenfalls in Blankfarbe lackiert. Garn in Schwarz, Metallic Blau und weiss war schon vorhanden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anbei mal ein paar Bilder - die sagen eh mehr als meine Worte:


http://*ih.com/a/img546/1002/7lqx.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img689/3503/oe8u.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img843/2822/rkjj.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img11/8605/rfna.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img24/3827/6fei.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img202/8764/ojra.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img27/5899/aftq.jpg


 Achja - die Rute wurde nur 2 Tage nach Fertigstellung mit nem 68er Hecht eingeweiht - und letztes Jahr ist die Rute leider durch Feindkontakt (Ast) gebrochen.  Neues Spitzenteil wurde kostenlos nachgeliefert und inzwischen ist die Rute komplett neu in Schwarz/ Grün aufgebaut.... Bilder folgen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Weiß sieht doch auch mal gut aus.
Bissl langer Vorgriff für meinen Geschmack aber ansonsten sieht se gut aus.#6

Nur diese Microwave Ringe mag ich nicht. Die bremsen die Wurfweite mit Mono ziemlich aus gegenüber Geflecht.
Wenn man nur Geflecht benutzt, spielt das aber keine Rolle.

@Mister Sprock
Namhafter als die bewährten SS2/SS3 Blanks gehts nun kaum noch.
Davon sind hierzulande bestimmt mehr im Umlauf als von jedem anderen Blank-Modell


----------



## Breamhunter (7. November 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Tisie schrieb:


> es gibt jetzt noch eine SS3 mit 20-80g: *klick* #h



Mal ne Frage: Ich brauch ne Rute für 12-21 gr. Köppe (in Ausnahmefällen auch mal 24 gr.) und 10-12 cm Gummis.  
Reicht die 10-60gr. oder wäre die 20-80 gr. doch die bessere Wahl ?
Meine CTS-Est -75 gr. kommt mir ein bißchen heavy vor !
Ab und an benutze ich die Greys-Prowla LS 2,4m 20-45 gr. 
Bis 18/20 gr. kriege ich damit auch noch bewegt. 
Vielleicht kann mal jemand ein Belastungsfoto einstellen, damit ich hier mal vergleichen kann !


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2014)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich brauch ne Rute für 12-21 gr. Köppe (in Ausnahmefällen auch mal 24 gr.) und 10-12 cm Gummis.
> Reicht die 10-60gr. oder wäre die 20-80 gr. doch die bessere Wahl ?
> Meine CTS-Est -75 gr. kommt mir ein bißchen heavy vor !
> Ab und an benutze ich die Greys-Prowla LS 2,4m 20-45 gr.
> ...



Die 60er EST wäre perfekt, die nehme ich gerne für den Bereich.

Bei der 60er SS3 ist für mich bei 17/18g so langsam Schluß, zumindest nicht mehr optimal bei voluminöseren Gummis wie z.B. dem 4.8er FSI. Aber wenn Du mehrheitlich schlanke und NoAction Gummis verwendest und den Blank etwas kürzt, kann das funktionieren. Hängt auch vom Führungsstil ab: aktives jiggen erfordert eine straffere Rute, faulenzen geht meist auch noch mit höheren Gewichten ganz gut.

Da die 80er SS3 gewichtsmäßig sehr dicht an der 95er liegt, wirst Du mit der wahrscheinlich auch recht dicht an der 75er CTS WG-Klasse liegen, da würde ich keine allzu große Verbesserung in Richtung "sensibler" erwarten.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Boramaniac (4. Februar 2015)

*Leichte Bootsrute für Norwegen*

Hi Freunde des Fischens,

ich will euch mein vorletztes Rutenbauprojekt (meine 2. selber gebaute Rute) vorstellen:

leichte Bootsrute für das Fischen in Middle-Norway.

Der Blank: Compound Taper-Blank (grau schwarz marmoriert)
Wurfgewicht   : 50-200g
Schnurklasse 30 lb / PE3-4
Länge: 185 cm, asymetrisch geteilt

Ich habe mich für einen ALPS Alu-Rollenhalter entschieden, dazu passend einen Alu-Gimbal (Kreuzschlitz-Endstück) und Alu-Windingcheck. Alles natürlich passend zur Avet SX-Rolle. Die Wahl des Ringsatzes fiel auf einen TAC Baitcaster Ringsatz Titanum SlimSicTi 9x (Gr. 12-06) + Spitzenring.

Die Beringung ist eine Spiral-Beringung (Simple Spiral).

Im Nachhinein stellte sich heraus, dass der Vorgriff länger gewählt hätte werden können,  um auch mal umgreifen zu können. Also folgte sogleich auch der Umbau: der Vorgriff wurde verlängert und die Steckverbindung so auch elegant im Griff versteckt.

Falls irgendwen das Gewicht interessiert: 
228g + Avet SX (459g) = 687g Gesamtsystemgewicht incl. Schnur.


----------



## Boramaniac (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Und meine Spinne:
Spinrute 2.70m, WG -80g, 
Microwave Line Control System 11+1 Beringung 
Rute 162g + Quantum Smoke incl. Schnur 295g = 457g Gesamtsystemgewicht


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus,

hier mal seit längerem mal wieder was von mir. 
Getauft auf den Namen: C O B A L T Type M (für Medium).

Ausgangsbasis war ein Musterblank von Dieter (Tackle24.de) in 258cm. Den habe ich allerdings gekürzt, da ich ne etwas andere Aktion bzw. ne härtere Tip gebraucht hatte.

Nach dem Kürzen etc. liegt das reale WG nun so bei echten 20-25Gr. Ist immer schwer zu sagen... sollte aber so passen.
Konzept mal wieder was passendes zur Rolle, und seit Langem mal wieder was mit Kork.

Und wieder ein Versuch mit dem Pi-Touch ein Label zu machen was langsam besser wird. Wenn auch nicht perfekt 

Einsatzbereich der nun rund 245cm langen Rute ist recht breit. Leichte Zanderrute bzw- schwere Barschrute. Dazu def, Rapfentauglich. Blank hat dennoch ne schöne Spitzenaktion.


























Hoffe euch gefällt es |wavey:

LG
Sascha


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht klasse aus Fr33, toll gemacht.


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schaut super aus.Technium FD passt dazu wie Arxxx auf Eimer.

Was sich an der Gesamtoptik m.M.n.(also rein subjektiv)einen Hauch beisst,ist die blaue Schnur.

Da hätte ich schnödes weiss bevorzugt..ok,sieht meist auch nur 3 Ausflüge wie frisch gebleicht aus[emoji6]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schönes Stöckchen,

habe eine Selfmade Rute mit gleicher Optik dem gleichen Röllchen und sogar die selbe Schnur ( Stroft oder?) noch bis vor kurzem gefischt. Leider hat sich das Vorderteil in die ewigen Fluten verabschiedet. 
Ein neuer Blank liegt bereit.
Expert Graphite-Ulta Pinn... da das Röllchen noch existiert wird die Rute wohl auch wieder ein blaues Design erhalten.


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Nicht ganz, hab mich für ne PowerPro S8S in 0,13mm entschieden. Ist deutlich leiser als die "alte" PP und auch noch bezahlbar


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sieht gut aus. #6


----------



## Slickerthanu (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus zusammen,

für die Saison 2016 brauchte ich noch einen kurzen aber starken Vertikalstecken zum Wallern im Vereinsee vom Boot aus.

Blank: TAC Cross Jigging 11 Kg  - 6`leicht auf 1,75m eingekürzt
Ringe: 7+1 Fuji SIC KWSG in gunsmoke 25/16/10/8888/8MNST (Schema so beringt um Multi und Stationärrolle zu fischen)
Garn: Fuji Black/Prowrap icegrey
Griff: T24 Camograu
Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS18 gunsmoke deluxe
Firlefanz von CMW in Titan

Gewicht: 210gr

Anbei mal ein paar  Impressionen:









































TL

Marc


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schicke Rute, schönen dezente Wicklungen#6. 
Würde mir persönlich noch besser gefallen wenn der Griff kein Camouflage wäre aber das ist eben Geschmackssache|wavey:
Da können sich "Deine" Waller warm anziehen:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## gambinho (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne rute und besonders der Griff gefällt sehr


----------



## Slickerthanu (21. Dezember 2015)

*PacBay Twitche 6'6". -25gr "The Whip"*

ich schon wieder...|supergri Pünktlich zu Weihnachten hab ich mir was zum leichten twitchen und  Hardbaitfischen gezimmert... Anwendungsbereich liegt zwischen 5 und 20  gramm...

Blank: PacBay TraditionII IM6 T2SJ782 einteilig 6'6"
Reel Seat: Matagi painted Fuji KSKSS
Rear Grip und Spacer: Selbstgedreht und geschliffener amerikanischer Nussbaum
Ringe: Fuji BL(N)AG 9+1 12/10/8/5,5-5TT
Garn: Fuji black,gold
Parts:Matagi Gold
Abschluss: Carbon matt + duplon
























































Eine würdige Besetzung in Form der Daiwa Millionaire CV-Z 103 ist auch schon da...

TL

Marc


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ausführung spitze, aber die Materialkombination musst schon mögen. Mein Fall ist es nicht, aber handwerklich große Klasse. Die Wicklungen gefallen mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Paintpower (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Rute das könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## DeralteSack (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr, sehr schöne Rute!!!|bigeyes

Toller Aufbau und sehr schön gearbeitet!#6


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schön zusammengestellt!
Welche Garnfarbe hast du als Zierwicklungen genommen?
Ist ja bekannt daß die Farbe nach der Lackiering verdunkelt,bei deinem Aufbau jedoch erhalten geblieben ist.
Ich hab da Metallikfarben zum binden genommen aber hab da kein gutes Gefühl dabei.


----------



## Slickerthanu (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Servus, @sam1000-0 ... Garnfarben sind gold metallic von Fuji, icegrey von Prowrap und violett metallic wieder von Fuji... das die Farben nicht ganz so stark nachdunkeln, liegt am vorangegangenen fixieren der Wicklungen vorm Lackieren...

Also Wicklungen nur aus Metallicgarn wären mir auch zu kritisch, da diese ja nur Dünne Tragfasern mit nem metallic Garn aussenrum sind...

TL

Marc


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hi Marc
Danke dir!
Schwarzmetallic ist ok aber Silbermetallic ist
ein sehr schwacher Garn,es gab ne Menge Kopfschmerzen beim binden,habs aber einigermassen geschaft.Wenn alles fertig ist gibet Bilder zu sehen.
Hab grad lackiert muß nur noch trocknen.
Viel Spaß mit deiner Baitcaster und Frohes Neues!!


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich grabe den alten Thread mal wieder aus. Da mich Ende 2016 zum ersten mal... und nach vorerst geglückter Reparatur im Feb 17 meine geliebte SS3 verlassen hat - musste was neues her. 

Diesmal ein Blaas XF Nano Blank in 9Ft zum Zanderjiggen . (naja eig sind es 2 Stk, da ich gleich eine 2. identische für Vater mit aufbaue).

Ist alles noch in der Mache - aber der Griff und die Ringabstände passen schon mal. Wird ein schöner schlanker Aufbau.

Griffende bekommt eine schöne Abschlusskappe mit Carbon Ring. Unter dem Ring kann man Gewichtsscheiben verstecken |wavey:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr sehr schick! Den Blank find ich ebenfalls sehr interessant und würd gern mehr darüber erfahren: welches WG hat der denn? 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Fr33 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Markus,

 ist der Blaas XF 35Gr..... wobei die 35Gr wohl eher das Optimum darstellen. Ne SS3 - 10-60Gr ist einiges softer. Muss sagen - anfangs war ich bisi spekisch mit dem Blank - aber der hat schon ne klasse Aktion. Sehr schnell, sehr dünn, hat richtig reserven und macht nicht sofort gnadenlos zu, sondern unter Last ein wenig mehr als nur im obersten Drittel. 

 Preislich nicht ganz billig so ein Blank.... ob der jetzt so viel besser ist wie bsp. ne knapp 50% günstigere Fireneedle2 XF wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Abend,

nach langem hin und her sind endlich die beiden identischen Blaas XF Zanderjiggen fertig. 

Hier ein paar Eckdaten:

Blaas XF Nano 9020 - 35Gr Blank in 270cm
Beringung 9 + 1 (SeaGuide HUXOLSG)
Garnfarbe: Black / Purple / Silber-Black Twisted
Eigenes Logo per Wasserschiebefolie
16er Fuji VSS Rollenhalter
Carbon Tube und diverse Titan Zierelemente
Abschlusskappe von Tackle24 mit Gewichtsscheiben (unter dem Carbon Ring).
Gesamtgewicht ohne Ausgleichgewichte um die 185 Gr.

Die Bilder sind nichts die schönsten und ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal schönere.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Schöne Arbeit soweit man das erkennen kann. Ich will demnächst auch die erste Rute aufbauen, aber ich denke da fange ich mit was einfachem zum schleppen an.


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Ich versuche am WE mal gescheite Bilder zu machen. Da erkennt man nach paar mal Hinsehen eig zu wenig....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Na gefällig und nett hast du es schon mal hinbekommen #6, ich mag dezent und trotzdem ein paar Feinheiten fürs Auge, matter Blank eröffnet sowieso viele Möglichkeiten.
Auch wenn ich sehr auf Kork bin, so mit Konstrast-silber sieht Duplon auch nett aus. Irgendwie ist da ein violetter Farbfehler auf dem letzten Bild reingeraten ... 

Zu der Einschätzung des Blanks hätte ich die Frage nach den Durchmessern gerade an den Enden, also Tip, Unteres-Ende und Innendurchmesser und Zapfen vom HT, möglichst noch Durchmesser über Griff an Stelle x cm von hinten.

Ist bestimmt für viele interessant, die nach Ablösung für die SS3 60 u.ä. suchen.
Ich habe zudem eine feingestufte Riege von 270ern, die auch deren Bereich ziemlich sicher überstreichen wird.


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt hab ich endlich bessere Bilder von den beiden Blaas XF Nano 9020 machen können.
In Kombi mit einer 2500er Caldia und 16er J-Braid ne echt feine Kombi,

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur eine Rute bauen -  als Ersatz für meine geknackte SS3... aber Vater wollte unbedingt auch eine. Also hab ich einfach beide Ruten absolut identisch aufgebaut. 

Der Blank ist zwar mit 35Gr WG deklariert - aber das ist nur das reine optimale Ködergewicht. Gefühlt (hab die noch nicht gefischt) verträgt die etwas mehr wie ne 60gr SS3. Aktion ist ähnlich schnell und ausgewogen, aber einen Hauch spritziger als die SS3. Aber def, kein Steifer Besen oder ne super reine X Fast Rute. 

Am Griff habe ich mich etwas an einer P&M Kairo orientiert. Ich liebe gerade an 270er Ruten etwas längere Griffe. Der gesamte Griff ist 55,5cm lang. Und vom Rollenfuß (Mitte) bis Ende sind es noch 42,5cm. Die Abschlusskappe ist ein Balance System von Tackle24 und unter dem Carbon Ring verstecken sich aufschraubbare Gewichtsscheiben. Ohne die beiden 5Gr Scheiben wiegt die Rute knapp 190gr. 

Und anbei wie versprochen ein paar bessere Bilder:


----------



## osasuni76 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Schaufenster Rutenbau - Eigenbauruten vorgestellt*

Sehr schöne combo's


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Lassen wir den Thread mal wieder aufleben.
Momentan liegt gerade gerade eine Wallerrute auf der Bank.
Auf jeden Fall eine gewagte Farbwahl.

Leider kommt die Lackierung auf dem Bild nicht besonders zur Geltung. Ist gemustert in Candy blau lackiert.


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine gewagte Farbwahl.


hohoho, da weiss man warums Polbrillen gíbt 
Wie erzielst Du den Effekt auf dem Blank, ist das die Art des Lackes oder des Auftrags?


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2019)

Wo die Ruten geballt rumliegen, stehen, lehnen, gefallen mir solche farbigen Akzente richtig gut ... "damit ma weisen, wem sein's is!"


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Man muss offen für knallige Farben sein, dann ist das eine Mega Kombination.

Zuerst 1 Schicht Silber mit Frischhaltefolie drauf drücken, dann 2 bis 8 Schichten Candy drüber und dann nochmal 2-3 Schichten 2K Klarlack. Sehr aufwändig aber gibt einen Mega Effekt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2019)

Deine Unterwicklung sieht man erst auf den zweiten Blick! 

Ansonsten ist bunt und ModernArt auf dem Blank nicht so meins ...


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Ist noch nicht lackiert, danach siehst du gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2019)

Sieht Hammer aus, Seele! Ich bin auf die fertige Rute gespannt


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Sehr aufwändig aber gibt einen Mega Effekt.



richtig, den Style muss man mögen. Aber über deine Sorgfalt und Kunstfertigkeit bei dieser aufwändigen Technik kann man nur staunen!


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2019)

Danke euch. Bei aufwändigeren Sachen bin ich aber auch lang dabei bis es mir gefällt. Wickeln, anschauen, neu wickeln and repeat. Es ist auch noch nicht ganz sicher ob diese Wicklung bleibt. Ist halt nicht ganz perfekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Mein letzer Eigenbau.

CMW Multispin DS1
1,3mm Spitze auf 11,6mm Butt.
Und das auf nur 1,93, Länge.
Ein echtes xx-fast Taper mit feiner Spitze und viel Dampf im Rücken.
Endkappe aus nem Sektkorken.

Ringe sind TAC SlimSic-XO Black 20, 12, 7, 5, 5.....
RH ist American Tackle DAGGER-CCT-16
Passendes Korkstück vorn und Vollkork hinten.
Bissl schwarzes Garn und ein wenig goldenes Lametta und fertig ist die Barschflitsche.

Achso.
90 Gramm Gesamtgewicht. Hätte gar nicht gedacht dass die so leicht wird mit dem Vollkorkgriff und gut ausbalanciert dabei.
Mit Duplon. Splitgrip und Leichrollenhalter kann man den DS 1 vmt. unter 70 Gramm Endgewicht aufbauen.
Das ginge dann aber zu Lasten der Balance.


----------



## Peter117 (19. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca Cool...    
Wie hast Du den Vorgriff gemacht? Gehört der zum RH und Du hast nur noch vorn etwas abgerundet?
Der Rest sind 6 mm Einzelscheiben und dann runtergeschliffen?
Die Endkappe ist selbstgemacht?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Den Vorgriff gibt es mit zum Rollenhalter passender Ausfräsung zu kaufen(tackle24). Ich habe den vorn etwas gekürzt und dann nach meiner Vorstellung abgerundet.
HInterer Griff ist ein Vollkorkstück und die "Abschlusskappe" hab ich aus einem pilzförmigen Sektkorken geschliffen.


----------



## Slappy (20. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein letzer Eigenbau.
> 
> CMW Multispin DS1
> 1,3mm Spitze auf 11,6mm Butt.
> ...


Megageil


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein letzer Eigenbau.
> 
> CMW Multispin DS1
> 1,3mm Spitze auf 11,6mm Butt.
> ...


Eine herrliche elegante und feine Rute  Wie oft lackierst be solchen bzw. Eher leichteren Ruten die Wicklungen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie oft lackierst be solchen bzw. Eher leichteren Ruten die Wicklungen?



Einmal bzw. manchmal noch ein zweites Mal "nass in nass" - also noch bevor der Lack vollständig abgebunden hat.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein letzer Eigenbau.
> 
> CMW Multispin DS1
> 1,3mm Spitze auf 11,6mm Butt.
> ...


Wow, das kann nur ein Profi.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Danke aber wir wolln mal nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke aber wir wolln mal nicht gleich übertreiben.



Greifst Du etwa auch auf so etwas zurück oder geht es _- ohne Knick in der Optik -_ auch noch so?






Quelle: https://www.cmw-angeln.de/produkt/crb-ausrichtungs-laser/

Heute übrigens 20 Prozent auf alle CRB-Produkte bei CMW-Angeln, habe gerade erst die Mail erhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heute übrigens 20 Prozent auf alle CRB-Produkte bei CMW-Angeln, habe gerade erst die Mail erhalten.



Jo. 
Die hab ich auch bekommen.
Nee. Mir reicht Peilung per Holzauge.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nee. Mir reicht Peilung per Holzauge.


Ist auch besser so, stell dir vor, du kontrollierst alle Ruten nach, was da an Arbeit auf dich zukommen kann!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Dann müsste ich wohl viel Sangenruten nachbessern.
Ich glaub man sollte son Ding mit in den Laden nehmen zum Rutenkauf - die würden dort Augen machen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so, stell dir vor, du kontrollierst alle Ruten nach, was da an Arbeit auf dich zukommen kann!



Solange die Flucht seiner montierten Rutenringe nicht so katastrophal ausschaut, wie etwa jene an den Teleskopruten mancher Zeitgenossen.


----------



## Minimax (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo.
> Die hab ich auch bekommen.
> Nee. Mir reicht Peilung per Holzauge.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Solange die Flucht seiner montierten Rutenringe nicht so katastrophal ausschaut, wie etwa jene an den Teleskopruten mancher Zeitgenossen.


Ich finde Toleranz ist eine der wichtigsten und liebenswertesten Eigenschaften, und strebe tagtäglich danach diese zu erlangen.
Bei den Fertigungstoleranzen bin ich da schon recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Solange die Flucht seiner montierten Rutenringe nicht so katastrophal ausschaut, wie etwa jene an den Teleskopruten mancher Zeitgenossen.



Wobei, wenn man beim Hegefischen seines Angelvereines einen solchen Laser auspacken und damit dann die Rutenringe seiner 10 Meter plus Bologneserute ausrichten würde, da gäbe es sicherlich einige erstaunte Augen bei den Kollegen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Solange die Flucht seiner montierten Rutenringe nicht so katastrophal ausschaut, wie etwa jene an den Teleskopruten mancher Zeitgenossen.



Stimmt, aber als ich einmal mit dem Kontrollieren angefangen habe, so ein Laser ist unbestechlich. Ich habe es dann sein gelassen, egal ob günstige oder teure Rute, der Laser findet immer eine Bindung, die nicht in der Fluch ist. Oder sie zeigt einem auf, wie krumm so ein Blank teilweise ist bzw. das die Ringe eigentlich auf eine andere Seite besser gepasst hätten. Und das waren leider keine Teleruten. Aber das gute am Prof. ist ja, er macht das mit seinem Holzauge nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber als ich einmal mit dem Kontrollieren angefangen habe, so ein Laser ist unbestechlich. Ich habe es dann sein gelassen, egal ob günstige oder teure Rute, der Laser findet immer eine Bindung, die nicht in der Fluch ist. Oder sie zeigt einem auf, wie krumm so ein Blank teilweise ist bzw. das die Ringe eigentlich auf eine andere Seite besser gepasst hätten. Und das waren leider keine Teleruten. Aber das gute am Prof. ist ja, er macht das mit seinem Holzauge nicht erst seit gestern.



Halten wir also fest... Laser sind etwas für Star Wars, nicht unbedingt auch für den Rutenbau.

_'N beten scheef hett Gott leev._






_Blot al to krum is he ok nich um. _


----------



## Minimax (21. Oktober 2021)

Übrigens hilft weder lasergestützte Perfektion, ein scharfes Augenmaß oder auch eine eher laxe Einstellung bei der Ringausrichtung nichts, wenn man das Aufrauen der Blamkpartie vor dem Anwickweln vergisst.
Dann ist man nämlich gezwungen, sämtliche Wicklungen wieder aufzutrennen, um das Abschleifen nachzuholen.
Der. Ganze. Nachmittag. Für. Die. Katz.


----------



## Jason (21. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der. Ganze. Nachmittag. Für. Die. Katz.


Irgendwie muss man den Tag doch rumkriegen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (21. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man den Tag doch rumkriegen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Schweigen Sie, Mr. Jason. Schweigen Sie.


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. Oktober 2021)

Wieso anrauen? Habe ich bislang nie gemacht.


----------



## Minimax (21. Oktober 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Wieso anrauen? Habe ich bislang nie gemacht.


So hab ich das in verschiedenen Anleitungen gelesen/gesehen.
Die Begründung ist, daß man so das verhassten (aber offenbar harmlose) Knacken und Knacken der Rute unter Lasten vermeidet. 
Bei Meiner ersten 2k Rute war das so und es nervte mich. Bei den folgenden ruten hab ich den Blank im Bereich der Bindungen ganz leicht mit 1000er angeschmirgelt, und das Knacken war verschwunden.


----------



## Peter117 (21. Oktober 2021)

Hab' ich noch nie von gehört, aber das werd' ich bei der nächsten Rute mal testen...


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Solange die Flucht seiner montierten Rutenringe nicht so katastrophal ausschaut, wie etwa jene an den Teleskopruten mancher Zeitgenossen.


Schaffen viele auch mit Steckruten,so halb und halb.

Morgens,nach dem ersten Bier auf`m Kutter oder morgens,an Land vor dem ersten Kaffee.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2021)

die wissen schon , was sie tun , wie kommt man sonst um die Ecke , wo der Fisch steht??


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2021)

Nabend liebe Kollegen,

ich habe auch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Rute aufgebaut die ich im Folgenden vorstellen möchte, die "Minimax Mk. V" Sie ist in vielerlei Hinsicht mit der Mk IV (der OCC-Rute) vergleichbar- da beide auf einem Meerforellenblank aufgebaut sind. Allerdings stand bei der älteren Rute die Allroundigkeit im Vordergrund, während ich die neue Rute explizit für das Angeln auf Döbel im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis flotter Strömung mit leichter Grundmontage und gelegentlich mit Pose gebaut habe*.






Die Rute ist auf dem leichten Meerforellenblank Rainshadow XST in 2,92m/Wg 8-28g von Batson aufgebaut. Da ich unbedingt auf 3,05m (10ft) kommen wollte habe ich das HT mit einem eingeschobenen Stück einer defekten Telespin, die ich von meinem Angeldealer geschnorrt habe verlängert. Die ungleich lange Teilung hat einen sehr angenehmen Nebeneffekt: Wenn die beiden Teile beim Transport zusammengelascht sind, ragt das Stabile Handteil oben und unten über das ST hinaus und schützt so die empfindliche Spitze/Tülle. Der Blank ist kurz gesagt, wundervoll, er ist schnell, aber dennoch parabol, und erfüllt endlich meinen Wunsch nach Bisserkennung über Spitze. Insgesamt bringt es die Mk V auf 156g. Damit ist sie kein Leichtgewicht, aber liegt in der unteren Hälfte was kommerzielle Meforuten gleicher Länge und Wg, ich bin zufrieden.





Bei den RIngen habe ich keine Experimente gewagt, sondern, wie bereits bei der Mk. II, III, IV, die guten, einfachen Fuji Alconite BLVAGS bzw. für das Handteil die Zweistegversion BSVAG gewählt. Ausserdem hatte ich noch einige davon auf Lager, und sie sind nicht mehr leicht zu bekommen. Die Ringwahl war ne Qual übers Internet, wie einfach wäre es, wenn man die mit Fingern und AUge in einem echtent Geschäft auswählen könnte,
ich habe mich für 9+1 Ringe entschieden, bei 10ft also mehr als für nen Spinnaufbau, aber einen weniger als für ne klassische Friedfischrute. Man kann sehr verrückt werden, was die Ringabstände betrifft und endlos um millimeter herumfummeln- ich habe nach einer geheimen Spezialformel, intensiven Berechnungen und endlosen Testreihen eine für mich stimmige Lösung gefunden** Man kann darüber diskutieren ob dem Blank ein weiterer Ring gut getan hätte.





Der Griff ist aus Kork in annehmbarer Qualität. Er ist länger als meine bisherigen EIgenbauten, und entspricht etwa der Länge heutiger Friedfischruten. Ich finde das beim Zwiehändigen Werfen als etwas unpraktisch, aber da ich in den letzten Monaten ärgerlicherweise so eine Art Tennisarm ewntwickelt habe, ist der verlängerte Griff und damit die höhere Position der Rute (Ich stelle die Rute steil auf einem Bankstick ab) beim Anhieb schmerzfrei und ich bin schneller.
Die Mk. V ist erste Rute mit einem echten Schraubrollenhalter, die ich aufgebaut habe, bisher habe ich einen einfachen Korkgriff mit Schieberingen gewählt. Es gibt keine technischen Gründe, ich wollte es einfach mal so machen. Um das Gewinde zu verbergen habe ich einen normalne Fuji DPS mit ner KPDS Mutter und ner Korktrompete*** verbaut. Ich bin kein Freund langer Vorgriffe, also habe ich beides mit dem Dremel gekürzt.
EIn Hakenhalter ist bei meiner mobilen Angelei unerläßlich, aber Klapphalter sind Schrott, und Bogenhalter weichen dem Haken zu gerne bei Wind, Wetter und Nervosität aus. Ich habe also einen Miniminifliegenring als Hakenhalter und Stopper für den KPDS eingebaut. Zusammen mit der WIcklung, zwischenzeitlichem Lackieren und der Installation des Vorgriffs war das insgesamt eine schlimme Fummelei.









So, kommen wir zum wichtigstem, dem Bling.
Ich war ja durch die Farbbeschreibung im Internet ("Titanium Chrome") schon vorgewarnt, als der Blamk dann wie der FInger vom bösen Terminator in meiner Bude _gleißte_ war mir endgültig klar: Das kann keine dezente Retrorute wie Mk. II-IV. werden. Also bin ich umgeschwenkt, und hab die Mk V mit nem komplexen Screw-Down Rollenhalter versehen und noch extra Zierringe reingequetscht. Passen ja auch zu meinem traditionellen Windingcheck in Gold. Dazu habe ich strategische Wicklungen noch mit einem Gold-Trim versehen- Und schliesslich steht das "Minimax Mk V" nun nicht in krakeliger Tusche. sondern in Gold auf dem Blank. Mir gefällts, und ich steh dazu.





 Überhaupt finde ich das Farbschema Titan-Schwarz-Gold wirklich cool. Passend zur Blankfarbe und den Applikationen heb ich mir für die Rute eine Daiwa Exceler Lt in der 3000er Größe angeschafft. Die Große Spule ist mit dem FInger leicht zu erreichen, und fürs Handling hab ich daran eine 2500er Kurbel drangeschraubt, fürs goldene Extrabling und dem pillow-Knauf, der dem schlechten T Knauf in jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist.
ALs Zweite Rolle der Wahl fürs Posenangeln und die schöne Jahreszeit würde ich ne Youngs&Sons Lightweight dranschrauben, ebenfalls in Titan-Schwarz-Gold










So, das wäre sie, die Minimax Mk. V. Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden -klar, besser geht immer- und denke es ist eine gelungene Rute für die ihr zugedachte Aufgabe. Ich freue mich auf unsere Gemeinsamen Abenteuer am Wasser, 
Herzliche Grüsse, Euer
Minimax


*DIe ganze Idee, leichte Meerforellenblanks für Friedfischruten zu benutzen verdanke ich unserem schmerzlich vermissten Andal , für den Hinweis auf den wirklich tollen Blank bin ich Nordlichtangler zu Dank verpflichtet, und Professor Tinca gab mir während des Bauens nicht nur dieser Rute manch wertvollen Tip, ebenso wie die ganze Ükelgemeinde. Alle Komponennten Stammen von Tackle24 und von Weckesser. Damit sind auch die Hauptschuldigen, die mich in den Wahnsinn des Rutenbauens getrieben haben genannt.
**Ok, also ich hab in etwa die Abstände von der Mk IV übertragen, die RInge Mit Kreppband fiixiert und bin angeln gegangen. Nach 3 Swims, 8 Döbelen und einer Brasse dachte ich mir: kann man so lassen.
***Somit stellt die Trompete ein typologisches Rudiment dar: Ihre Aufgabe war ja zu verhindern, das die Schubringe über den Griff hinaus hochrutschen, was ja durch den Schraubrollenhalter wegfällt. Ich mag aber die Trompeten/Zwiebelgriffe und sie sind sozusagen ein Markenzeichen meiner wenigen RUten.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Oktober 2021)

Sie ist wirklich wunderschön geworden, meine Hochachtung


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Oktober 2021)

Genau für den Anwendungszweck gebaut, Spezialwerkzeug für Minnispezial.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Kollegen,
> 
> ich habe auch nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine Rute aufgebaut die ich im Folgenden vorstellen möchte, die "Minimax Mk. V" Sie ist in vielerlei Hinsicht mit der Mk IV (der OCC-Rute) vergleichbar- da beide auf einem Meerforellenblank aufgebaut sind. Allerdings stand bei der älteren Rute die Allroundigkeit im Vordergrund, während ich die neue Rute explizit für das Angeln auf Döbel im kleinen Fluss mit mäßiger bis flotter Strömung mit leichter Grundmontage und gelegentlich mit Pose gebaut habe*.
> Anhang anzeigen 388330
> ...




Große Klasse Minimax 
Die Rute wird einst ein Kapitel in den Minimax'schen Angelmemoiren füllen mit vielen tollen Fängen und noch deine Nachfahren in hunderten Jahren werden
ehrfürchtig Weisen singen von dieser einen ruhmreichen Döbelrute. 
Denn das Universum wird bei jedem Fang wanken und der Nimbus von Excalibur wird darüber bald in Vergessenheit geraten sein.


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Große Klasse Minimax
> Die Rute wird einst ein Kapitel in den Minimax'schen Angelmemoiren füllen mit vielen tollen Fängen und noch deine Nachfahren in hunderten Jahren werden
> ehrfürchtig Weisen singen von dieser einen ruhmreichen Döbelrute.
> Ach was red' ich - der Nimbus von Excalibur wird darüber in Vergessenheit geraten.


 das Nibelungenlied muss umgeschrieben werden, (wer ist Siegfried der Drachentöter?) mit Minimax dem Döbeljäger


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ach was red' ich - das Universum wird bei jedem Fang wanken und der Nimbus von Excalibur wird darüber bald in Vergessenheit geraten sein.


Sir Minimax und die Tafelrunde der Doebelfaenger


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> deine Nachfahren in hunderten Jahren werden
> ehrfürchtig Weisen singen


----------



## Thomas. (25. Oktober 2021)

Minimax du weißt ja das ich nur Spaß mache, 
und zur Rute, sie gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut ein Rollenhalter (schei.. auf Gewicht) von ALPS in Titan hätte auch was bei der Tollen Rute,


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Minimax du weißt ja das ich nur Spaß mache,
> und zur Rute, sie gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut ein Rollenhalter (schei.. auf Gewicht) von ALPS in Titan hätte auch was bei der Tollen Rute,


Späße sind immer gut, solange man sie nicht falsch versteht. Aber das liegt ja an jedem selber. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Minimax du weißt ja das ich nur Spaß mache,
> und zur Rute, sie gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut ein Rollenhalter (schei.. auf Gewicht) von ALPS in Titan hätte auch was bei der Tollen Rute,


Hahaha, nein alles gut
Und vielen lieben Dank für Euren Zuspruch 
Ja ich hatte auch geguckt es gibt ja die edelsten Teile bei den Rollenhaltern. Titan hat auch was, das Problem wäre garnicht mal das Gewicht, sondern das Kalte Metall an den Händen im Winter. Ich glaub aber es gibt auch Korkspacer


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Oktober 2021)

Minimax So etwas würde ich auch gerne mal machen, ich habe Respekt vor der Arbeit und ein "Wow" für das Ergebnis.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Minimax So etwas würde ich auch gerne mal machen, ich habe Respekt vor der Arbeit und ein "Wow" für das Ergebnis.


Danke schön, lieber Gert. Es ist nicht schwierig, und eine Rute gelingt leicht, wenn man vor allem Geduld Geduld Geduld aufbringen kann- etwas was ich nicht schaffe, und daher zahlreiche Flüchtigskeitsfehler und kleinere Schlamperei immer habe.
Mit Geduld kann man die meisten Arbeiten in Ruhe und Schritt für Schritt erledigen. Die Schritte im einzelnen sind nicht schwer. Ich empfehle aber auf jeden Fall den Bau oder die Anschaffung von so einer Wickelbank, und eines Trocknungsmotors. Das erleichtert die ganze Sache enorm.
Es ist ein schönes Gefühl, mit einer selbstgebauten Rute zu angeln


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2021)

hat's fein gemacht, hat's fein gemacht.....
Sehr schön und ja Du hast  Recht - Ruhe ist dabei das Wichtigste, der Rest ist kein Hexenwerk und ob da paar kleine Macken drin sind völlig egal-
es ist ja handmade 
Wie hast Du die Farbe bei den Rollen hinbekommen, dass dei so genau zum Blank passt?


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> hat's fein gemacht, hat's fein gemacht.....
> Sehr schön und ja Du hast  Recht - Ruhe ist dabei das Wichtigste, der Rest ist kein Hexenwerk und ob da paar kleine Macken drin sind völlig egal-
> es ist ja handmade
> Wie hast Du die Farbe bei den Rollen hinbekommen, dass dei so genau zum Blank passt?


Die centrepin hab ich schon seit langer Zeit, das war Zufall Ne schwarze Pin sieht aber auch gut aus. Eigentlich sehen alle Pins toll aus.
Bei der Statio wollte ich mir ohnehin für die Rute eine 3000er Daiwa anschaffen. Ich hab dann einfach die farblich passende gewählt (für meine Bescheidenen Ansprüche reicht da jedes Lt Modell, und die Exceler ist farbunabhängig ne vernünftige Rolle mit gutem P/L Verhältnis).


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2021)

ok, dann viel Spaß damit, möge  die Macht der Angler mit Dir sein;-))


----------



## Slappy (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mein letzer Eigenbau.
> 
> CMW Multispin DS1
> 1,3mm Spitze auf 11,6mm Butt.
> ...


Was genau hast du mit dem Schmuckstück eigentlich so vor?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was genau hast du mit dem Schmuckstück eigentlich so vor?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> fertig ist die Barschflitsche.


Ich kann mir nicht helfen, schaut doch nach Streifendöbeln aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was genau hast du mit dem Schmuckstück eigentlich so vor?



War heute damit unterwegs:





						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Zwei Bisse und Nachleüfer mehr nicht. Buuuuuu.




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Slappy (25. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht helfen, schaut doch nach Streifendöbeln aus


Ja, das ist richtig. Aber der Prof hat ja tolle Barschruten.... Deswegen fragte ich.... 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War heute damit unterwegs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Sehr schön. 
Eventuell habe ich es überlesen, aber wie verhält sich die Rute in der Praxis?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Aber der Prof hat ja tolle Barschruten.... Deswegen fragte ich....



Kann man nie genug haben.
Zur Zeit habe immer drei kurze fertig montierte Barschruten auf dem Boot dabei(+ ne H-Power Hechtrute).
Diese neue mit ca. ML Power, ne M-Power HR Evolution und ne Zodias BFS.
So kann ich schnell Montage/Köder wechseln und brauche nicht ständig umbauen.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> und eines Trocknungsmotors.


Mein selbstgebautes Stöckchen hab ich nach dem lackieren von Hand gedreht bis der Lack trocken war  , das war sehr Zeitintensiv.



Minimax schrieb:


> Es ist ein schönes Gefühl, mit einer selbstgebauten Rute zu angeln


Das kann ich nachvollziehen, was selbstgebautes ist was besonders. Ich habe mich aber damals beim Bau meiner Rute etwas vertan sollte eine 
kräftige Spinnrute werden, heute benutze ich sie zum Ansitz (Karpfen und Hecht) ist etwas schwer auf Dauer.
Aber trotzdem immer wieder schön mit ihr zu fischen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen, was selbstgebautes ist was besonders. Ich habe mich aber damals beim Bau meiner Rute etwas vertan sollte eine
> kräftige Spinnrute werden, heute benutze ich sie zum Ansitz (Karpfen und Hecht) ist etwas schwer auf Dauer.
> Aber trotzdem immer wieder schön mit ihr zu fischen.
> Gruß Frank


Ach, selbst ich als blutiger Rutenbau-Anfänger hab bereits die goldene Regel Nr.1 der edlen Kunst gelernt:
"Die zuletzt gebaute Rute ist die Besteste der Welt - aber die nächste wird besserer!"


----------



## zandertex (25. Oktober 2021)

Kann man die Rutenringe auch mit dünner Geflochtener dran binden?


----------



## angler1996 (26. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mein selbstgebautes Stöckchen hab ich nach dem lackieren von Hand gedreht bis der Lack trocken war  , das war sehr Zeitintensiv.
> 
> 
> Das kann ich nachvollziehen, was selbstgebautes ist was besonders. Ich habe mich aber damals beim Bau meiner Rute etwas vertan sollte eine
> ...


Dann hast Du aber eine der wesentlichen Erkenntnisse beim Selberbauen gewonnen- möglichst genau zu definieren welche Eigenschaften der Blank haben soll


----------



## ragbar (26. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Kann man die Rutenringe auch mit dünner Geflochtener dran binden?


Kann man schon,ist aber Scheixxe,weil der Ring auf dem Blank rutschen kann. Auch mit Lack. Kriegst Du immer irgendwann Probleme,es wird locker.
Zum Ringebinden nur Rutenbindegarn, hab alles andere durch,für den Zweck gibt's keine dauerhaften Alternativen.


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Oktober 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du aber eine der wesentlichen Erkenntnisse beim Selberbauen gewonnen- möglichst genau zu definieren welche Eigenschaften der Blank haben soll



Das stimmt, man könnte auch sagen aus Fehlern lernt man aber so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht schließlich habe ich eine Klasse Ansitzrute
und ne Spinnrute kann man ich mir ja auch noch bauen... 



Minimax schrieb:


> "Die zuletzt gebaute Rute ist die Besteste der Welt - aber die nächste wird besserer!"


Da ist was dran wie schon gesagt ich kann mir ja noch einen bauen, wie heißt das so schön man kann nie genug Ruten haben 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, man könnte auch sagen aus Fehlern lernt man aber so schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht schließlich habe ich eine Klasse Ansitzrute
> und ne Spinnrute kann man ich mir ja auch noch bauen...
> 
> 
> ...


Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das selbstgebauten Ruten magische Kräfte innewohnen, welche die Gewässergottheiten froh stimmen und zu mehr Bissen und ungewöhnlichen Situationen führen. Man baut ja immer auch einen Teil der eigenen Essenz mit ein.


----------



## Astacus74 (26. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, das selbstgebauten Ruten magische Kräfte innewohnen, welche die Gewässergottheiten froh stimmen und zu mehr Bissen und ungewöhnlichen Situationen führen. Man baut ja immer auch einen Teil der eigenen Essenz mit ein.



Das hat meine Rute schon bewiesen vor ca. 10  Jahren hat sie bei einem Freundschaftsangeln alles gegeben, wie befürchtet haben nur kleine Schniepel
gebissen, wer 3-4 Rotaugen hatte war schon sehr weit vorn.
Meine selbstgebaute als Joker mit 2 Maiskörnern am 8er Haken 6m vorm Ufer auf Grund hat dann einen Schuppie vom 3700 gr verführt.
Vereinswertung 1er Platz , Gruppenwertung 1er Platz  und Einzelwertung 1er Platz 
da muß Magie bei gewesen sein...


Gruß Frank


----------



## zandertex (26. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Kann man schon,ist aber Scheixxe,weil der Ring auf dem Blank rutschen kann. Auch mit Lack. Kriegst Du immer irgendwann Probleme,es wird locker.
> Zum Ringebinden nur Rutenbindegarn, hab alles andere durch,für den Zweck gibt's keine dauerhaften Alternativen.


Aha!


----------



## zandertex (26. Oktober 2021)

Hätte ich ja fast nen Fehler gemacht.....gut das du alles durch hast.


----------



## ragbar (27. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> gut das du alles durch hast.


Wie meinen?

Ansonsten: Nähzwirn,echte Seide,Angelschnur geflochten,verschiedene Nähgarne,kombinierte Befestigung aus multifiler Wicklung und thermoelastischem Oberflächenmaterial=Faden,Lack,Schrumpfschlauch.

Hast noch mehr Ideen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Kann man schon,ist aber Scheixxe,weil der Ring auf dem Blank rutschen kann. Auch mit Lack. Kriegst Du immer irgendwann Probleme,es wird locker.
> Zum Ringebinden nur Rutenbindegarn, hab alles andere durch,für den Zweck gibt's keine dauerhaften Alternativen.


Da war hochwahrscheinlich dein Bindungsverklebe"lack" zu dick, das ist gemeinhin ein Problem bei Lieferung und Lagerung, so dass ohne Verdünnung nicht alles "durchsuppt" wird.
Am schlimmsten ist es auf längere Lebenszeit der Rute, wenn der "Lack" nicht unter den Ringfuss (extra Thema für sich) kommt, so dass der idealerweise komplett auf einer Lacksohle zu ruhen kommt.
Alles Faktoren, die man nur beim Probebau und wieder abmachen genau erkennt.

So ein Zupinseln mit Bindungsverklebelack in der Art "Fire&Forget" und Prinzip Hoffnung  
oder das Verdecken mit "Multilayerauftrag-so-sieht-man-nichts" 
ist jedenfalls nicht der Höchststand der Rutenbau- und Bindekunst. 
Gerade dicke zusammengekleisterte Lackschichten brechen und reißen eben recht schnell und lösen sich dann noch schneller auf, sehr dünn gehaltene nicht.

Der zweite Satz stimmt aus mehreren Gründen, Dyneemaschnur ist eher nur ein möglicher Notbehelf und nicht notwendig zur Haltbarkeit, weil es auch unterschiedliche Garnstärken gegen Abnutzung vom Ring her gibt. Die besondere Farbe kann ein Grund sein.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Oktober 2021)

So ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von meiner selbstgebauten gemacht, naja nach 18 Jahren sind schon ein paar Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen







Der Blank ist von Sportex ich weiß aber nicht mehr die Bezeichnung, nur 3,35m und 20gr bis 80gr Wurfgewicht Spitzen bis Semiparabolisch.











Rollenhalter und Ringe sind von Fuji die Hakenöse habe ich mir selber aus Edelstahl gebaut im Nachhinein hätte ich mir doch noch eine kaufen sollen, ich hatte bei der Bestellung die Öse vergessen und habe mich dann für die Selbstbauvariante entschieden
Der Kork hat, finde ich eine schöne Patina bekommen ohne ranzig auszusehen 





Hier sieht man das ich die Rute ein wenig länger hätte drehen sollen   ich dachte der Lack wäre schon trocken genug gewesen











Alles in Allen bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Stöckchen und wiegesagt immer für eine Überraschung gut 

Gruß Frank


----------



## zandertex (28. Oktober 2021)

Hauptsache du hast deine Rutenringe nicht mit Geflochtener an den Blank gezimmert,die Ringe halten dann nicht!!!


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So ich habe mal ein paar Bilder von meiner selbstgebauten gemacht, naja nach 18 Jahren sind schon ein paar Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388559
> 
> ...


Huii,
wirklich ein ehrenwertes Stück- ich bewundere das Du direkt 2 Zierwicklungen bei den Wicklungen gewagt hast, mit Erfolg! Der Hakenhalter ist doch ok so? (Übrigens polarisieren Hakenhalter: Es gibt praktisch nur Liebhaber oder Verächter, aber wenig dazwischen)  ja und natürlich begleitet jede Selbstbaurute auf ewig das "hätte.. könnte.. sollte... ob zwei Tage oder zwanzig Jahre auf dem Buckel. das gehört glaube ich dazu,
Danke auf jeden Fall fürs Zeigen, mögt ihr beiden noch viele denkwürdige Erlebnisse am Wasser teilen,
hg
Minimax

..obwohl: wenn Du magst, kannst Du ja ein Nachfolgemodell auf Kiel legen, ich bin sicher es würde ein ebenso tolles Stück werden


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

Leider habe ich gestern mein Handy geschreddert.............Bilder von meinen Handgebauten mit geflochtener Schnur angebundenen Rutenringen werden folgen.


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Neues Handy kam Gestern.Hier ein paar Bilder das es auch mit Geflochtener geht.....nicht schön aber hält seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2021)

Sieht nicht so schön aus aber scheint als Notbehelf zu funktionieren.
Solange der Lack zusammenhält wird schon nix passieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2021)

Man sieht gut auf den Fotos, wie die PE Schnur viel ungleichmäßiger liegt als das eben sehr ebenmäßige Wickelgarn.
Dann gibt es öfter störende abweisende Beschichtungen auf der PE Schnur, haben die einfachen Fabrikate aber nicht.

Die Idee zu einer grüngrauen Wicklung wie auf dem Bild links kam mir zum ersten mal mit meinen Sportex Kev Spin, da ist die Rute von der Oberfläche in Musterung schon sowas von aufgelöst, dazu passt eine ungleichmäßig liegende dunkelgrüne PE Schnur erst so richtig, wenn man nichts mehr sehen soll.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2021)

Warum soll das nicht halten?
In einer längst vergangenenZeit in einer andren Galaxis nahm man gewachsen Zwirn ( auch  Schusterzwirn genannt) um die Ringe anzubinden und das hat gehalten.
Später mit Lack wurde die Bindung noch sicherer, allerdings nicht mehr mit gewachsen  Fäden. Eher unbehandelt ist Trumpf, damit der Faden Lack aufnimmt


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei alternativen zu den herkömmlichen Bindematerialien sind: was haltet ihr davon statt 2k ein paar Schichten Nitrolack (Rutenlack) aufzubringen- sicherlich nicht für schwere Ruten in rauchen Einsatz, aber für leichte, kleine "Schönwetterstöckchen"? Gibt's da Erfahrungen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nitrolack


Willst du dir das wirklich antun. Original-Nitrocelluloselack bekommt man schlechter, er braucht lange Zeit zum durchhärten und man muß ihn in mehreren Schichten auftragen. Und was ist für dich 2K-Lack, der Lack, den du wirklich noch mit zwei Komponenten zusammen mischt oder das aus der Sprühdose, wo 2K drauf steht. Es gibt aber auch Härter für normalen Lack, der wird dann dazu gemischt um die Oberfläche hart zu bekommen. Ist aber dann trotzdem kein 2K-Lack. Und manche verdünnen ihren Lack auch mit Nitroverdünnung, das ist dann auch kein Nitrolack, da dieser sich  dann schneller verflüchtigt und auch, damit die Lackierung einen schöneren Glanz bekommt. Deine Rutenlackierungen sehen doch Spitzenmäßig aus, Never Change a Winning Team.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Willst du dir das wirklich antun. Original-Nitrocelluloselack bekommt man schlechter, er braucht lange Zeit zum durchhärten und man muß ihn in mehreren Schichten auftragen. Und was ist für dich 2K-Lack, der Lack, den du wirklich noch mit zwei Komponenten zusammen mischt oder das aus der Sprühdose, wo 2K drauf steht. Es gibt aber auch Härter für normalen Lack, der wird dann dazu gemischt um die Oberfläche hart zu bekommen. Ist aber dann trotzdem kein 2K-Lack. Und manche verdünnen ihren Lack auch mit Nitroverdünnung, das ist dann auch kein Nitrolack, da dieser sich  dann schneller verflüchtigt und auch, damit die Lackierung einen schöneren Glanz bekommt. Deine Rutenlackierungen sehen doch Spitzenmäßig aus, Never Change a Winning Team.


Ja, ok, granted, nitro-schmitro, ich mein halt den normalen Stinki-Stinki-Lack aus den kleinen braunen Fläschchen wo im Schraubverschluss ein kleiner Pinsel ist. Ich bin nicht sehr weit gereist in der wunderbaren, vielfältigen und vermutlich faszinierenden Welt der Lacke.

Herrje, Lack halt, ganz normaler Klarlack


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so schön aus aber scheint als Notbehelf zu funktionieren.
> Solange der Lack zusammenhält wird schon nix passieren.


Nur weil das sonst niemand macht,muss das kein Notbehelf sein.Wie gesagt,das hält schön sehr lange und die Zeiten mit Kreuzwicklung und so sind vorbei.
Ich binde nur mit Geflochtener!
Ich könnte auch nie gespachtelten Kork verarbeiten.....sondern nur Korkringe.
Aber jeder Jeck ist anders.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei alternativen zu den herkömmlichen Bindematerialien sind: was haltet ihr davon statt 2k ein paar Schichten Nitrolack (Rutenlack) aufzubringen- sicherlich nicht für schwere Ruten in rauchen Einsatz, aber für leichte, kleine "Schönwetterstöckchen"? Gibt's da Erfahrungen?


Du weißt um die Vorteile des Leimes, und der zerlegt sich nicht mehr einfach von selber.
Für den Probeaufbau oder Schnellflickschusterei noch deutlich besser als Nagellack (klar oder anders, die Drogeriemarktmodeeckchen helfen weiter  und es wird lustig), denn der gräbt sich ordentlich in den Blanklack hinein, hält aber nicht sehr lange bis zum Absplittern und zerlegen (so 1 Jahr).
Ansonsten wurde Bootslack schon erfolgreich verwendet, sogar zusammen mit PE-Schnur, hab ich schon begutachtet, das ist dünner Lack wie du suchst.
Aber Rutenbaulack 2k lasst sich auch beliebig verdünnen und spannt sich einfach schöner.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2021)

Natürlich ist meine Lackflapsigkeit kein Weg der bautechnisch irgendwohin führt, da hat Hecht100+ absolut recht. Übrigens zweifle ich 2k als Königsweg garnixht an- im Gegenteil, ich bleibe dabei.
Die Mini Mk. II hatte ich aber mit ebendiesem Rutenlack, ich glaube 3x lackiert- das ging schon, sah auch sehr fein und oldschool aus. Leider hab die Rute aus anderen Gründen nur sehr kurz gefischt (Der Blank war abscheulich) so dass ich keine langzeiterfahrungen mit 1k Lack habe, daher meine Frage


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mal in meinem Rutenköfferchen gestöbert und meine ersten Versuche vom Rutenbau ausgegraben, das waren alte Ruten vom Flohmarkt
gute alte Glasfaserblank der gröberen Ausführung






Diese Kombo habe ich schon gefischt, ein paar schöne Dorsche (bis 8Pfund) durften mit nach Hause (vor 17 Jahren) Länge ca.195 cm Wurfgewicht unbekannt, 150gr Pilker mühelos und die Dorsche kein Problem
Den Urspürnglichen gelben Blank habe ich weiß Lakiert und mit Klarlack einen Schutzschicht verpaßt, leider ist der Klarlack vergilbt.
Die Ringe und der Rollerendring sind Orginal, leider war auf dem alten Blank weder Hersteller noch Wurfgewicht zu entziffern gewesen.

















Die Endkappe habe ich nicht passig gehabt und die vorhandene mit Kleber angeglichen nicht wirklich orginal aber funzt, den Korkgriff würde ich heute nicht wieder lackieren.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Oktober 2021)

Und dann noch diese im Prinzip wie die erste aber mit neuen Ringen ausgestattet, auch Rollerendring aber irgendwie hielt ich das für passig





Asymetrisch geteilte Rute mit massiven Buchenholzgriff da passt der Klarlack im Prinzip wie die erste Rute, doch diesmal hatte ich mich an Zierwicklungen versucht.
Auch hier Hersteller und Wurfgewicht unbekannt, Länge 1,7m diese Rute ist von mir noch ungefischt.











Ja an den Wicklungen muß ich Zukunft arbeiten genau wie beim Lack.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Und dann noch diese im Prinzip wie die erste aber mit neuen Ringen ausgestattet, auch Rollerendring aber irgendwie hielt ich das für passig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388848
> 
> ...


Sieht doch prima aus, weiss garnicht was Du hast? Sauber!
Bei der zuvor gezeigten Rute hätte ich aber einen Kritikpunkt: Da gehört doch nicht so eine Moderne Multi dran, sondern so ein richtig altmodisches Berhardinerfässchen aus Messing, mit Knäufen aus Walfischzahn, passend zum Elfenbeinton des Blanks


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Oktober 2021)

Und zum Schluss dieses Schmuckstück, Hersteller und Wurfgewicht auch hier unbekannt, Länge 1,85m der Griff aus massiven Ahornholz leider fehlt
noch die Abschlusskappe.
Die Ringe sind Orginal.































Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei der zuvor gezeigten Rute hätte ich aber einen Kritikpunkt: Da gehört doch nicht so eine Moderne Multi dran, sondern so ein richtig altmodisches Berhardinerfässchen aus Messing, mit Knäufen aus Walfischzahn, passend zum Elfenbeinton des Blanks



Da könnte ich mich mit anfreunden kommt Zeit kommt Rat.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht doch prima aus, weiss garnicht was Du hast?


 Naja, diese Stellen wo man den Blank sieht bei der Zierwicklung.

Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2022)

Hier sind ja einige Rutenbauer und Reperateure unter uns, an diese geht meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand nen Spitzenring empfehlen, der stabil ist und optisch zu den PacBay Minima-SV TICH passt? Die Rute wird wahrscheinlich nur mit Mono gefischt, die Einlage sollte aber trotzdem was können 
Der Ring sollte schwarz und möglichst filigran sein und (jetzt das wichtigste) einen Tubendurchmesser von 1,2mm und einen ID von 5-6mm haben.
Ich würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen!

Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2022)

Hier gibt es reichlich Auswahl:









						Ringe & Endringe
					

Endringe, Micro Guides, Ringe, Ringsätze, Roller Guides and Tops




					www.tackle24.de
				









						Endringe – CMW Rutenbau und Angelgeräte
					






					www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2022)

binde doch das an , was da vorher dran ist "PacBay Minima-SV TICH" in der passenden Größe


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> binde doch das an , was da vorher dran ist "PacBay Minima-SV TICH" in der passenden Größe


Da war vorher nichts dran, das ist "Work in Progress"  Und die Minima-SV Tich gibbet leider nicht in so kleinen Tubendurchmessern, oder ich hab die nicht gefunden. Bei Tackle24 bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden, das wäre auch meine erste Adresse gewesen. Bei CMW schau ich mich mal heut Abend um


----------



## fluefiske (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
wie wärs mit diesem : https://www.tackle24.de/index.php?a=697
Hat zwar eine Tube von 1.6mm,lässt sich aber mit einer Lage Garn unterfüttern.
Viel Auswahl gibt es nicht,da kleiner Tubendurchmesser und rel. großer Ring - Innendurchmesser ist selten.


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2022)

Ja, den hatte ich auch auf dem Schirm in 6/4 oder 7/4 - hat jemand erfahrung damit Spitzenringe zu unterfüttern?


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2022)

Keine eigenen, aber kürzlich noch mit nem Kollegen drüber gesprochen, da ich auch evtl. auf einen 0,4mm zu großen Tubedurchmesser hätte zurückgreifen müssen.
Er habe das schon gemacht, ne kreuzförmige Wicklung und 1x lackiert, oder sogar auch mit Tape.
Bei mir passte zum Glück der nächst kleinere Durchmesser, also für mich überflüssig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (6. Januar 2022)

Da passiert gar nichts wenn du den Spitzenring unterfütterst. Vor allem sind es ja nur 0,4mm oder? Das ist ja fast noch Toleranz


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2022)

Super, dann order ich einfach diesen 
Ich taste mich noch langsam ran ans Rutenbauen, wie man merkt


----------



## fluefiske (6. Januar 2022)

Bestell diesen Kleber gleich mit :








						Flexcoat Thermal Plastic Adhesive - Heisskleber für Tip Tops, 3,90 €
					

Spezieller Schmelzkleber für Tip Tops von Flexcoat Der Kleber bietet eine extrem hohe Klebefestigkeit bei allen Temperaturbereichen und bleibt trotzdem flex




					www.tackle24.de
				



Der hat einen höheren Schmelzpunkt als der Heißkleber aus dem Baumarkt.
Schau Dich mal in dem Shop etwas um,irgentwas kannst Du sicher noch gebrauchen .


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2022)

Guck mal bei guides n blanks


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2022)

Spitzenring ist noch nicht dran, aber hier mal die erste Sneak-Preview vom Trockenwedeln und -werfen im Garten - ich freu mich schon richtig aufs Probefischen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Viel Auswahl gibt es nicht,da kleiner Tubendurchmesser und rel. großer Ring - Innendurchmesser ist selten.


all
Das ist leider allgemein das größte Problem für feine Rutenspitzen.
Wo die Tubenmaße der für den Handel aufwendigen Spitzenringvarianten inzwischen sehr ausgedünnt wurden, nur noch 0,2mm Schritte verfügbar wenn übherhaupt, und nur begrenzte Bereiche, unter 1,8mm wird es gleich viel enger mit der Auswahl.

Verschlimmert wird das noch durch das (relativ) hohe Gewicht des dann großen Spitzenringes, was eben nicht mehr bei verträglichen ~ 0,3g liegt.
Bei sehr dünnen Spitzen (ab ~ 1.6mm abwärts)  hat man mit dem Spitzeringgewicht allermeist ein sehr unschönes Schwabbelproblem in der Spitze.
Hier würde Kürzen der Tube oder das überlappende/aufdickende Stegmaterial wegschleifen helfen, ist ja meist Stahl und überflüssig viel Stabilität im Ring selbst für die  leichteste Rutenklasse.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit stellt auch an der Spitze das Anbinden von kleinen leichten Laufringen ganz ohne Tube und Massivität dar, das mache ich bei den steckbaren Picker/Feederspitzen so.

Leider haben die PacBay Minima von T24 in beiden Ausführungen (schwarze, goldene) ein Riesenproblem mit den "Einlagen", wenn die Ringgröße unter 8 geht.  
Auch bei den Ruten von Berkley etc., alias Series One und Skeletor usw.
Der besondere Innenring ist in 7 und 6 extrem gratig, schubbert und tut Schnur verschleißen, ein eingebauter Mangel.
Wogegen man ersatzweise einfach andere kleine Ringe für vorne hernehmen kann und sollte. Schlanke nicht auftragende Keramikeinlagen gibt es zum Glück aktuell vielfältig.


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2022)

Aaalso... eigentlich war für heute der stapellauf geplant, aber leider hat es das Schicksal nicht gut mit mir gemeint. Der Große ist krank und ich muss am Hühnerstall einen Zaun ersetzen (der Fuchs war leider vor zwei Tagen bei uns). Aber einstellen kann ich ja schonmal ein paar Bilder.
Aufgebaut habe ich auf einen straffen Matchblank. Ich schätze mal so 20g WG wird der haben. Als Schnurführung hab ich, wie gesagt, die PacBay Minima (ich hab alle Ringe kontrolliert- habe keine rauhen Stellen gefunden) gewählt - 12 + 1 mit 25er Startring und 6er Spitze. Die Anordnung hab ich ehrlich gesagt von einer anderen Floatrute abgekupfert und nur minimal verändert. Jetzt fehlt noch ein Tarriergewicht im Griffende, die Edelstahlkappe und einmal Klarlack. Bisher bin ich bei 180gr auf 390cm, parabolische, flotte Aktion. Es ist meine erste komplett aufgebaute Rute und ich bin echt zufrieden. Ich freu mich riesig darauf mit der Rute Schleien, Döbel und Karpfen anzugehen!

Achja, verpasst ist die Dame erstmal mit eine Black Arc "The Legacy" - ich finde, dass passt.

I proudly present: The "Lady in Black"


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2022)

Ertsmal die Bindungen lackieren (und dann wiegen), sonst ist noch nix mit Stapellauf. Und vorher die Wicklungen ein bisschen zusammenschieben mit dem Fingernagel o.ä..
Man sieht aber schon was es werden soll.

Hast du den Blank geschliffen oder war der so rauh?


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Januar 2022)

Sehr schönes Stück ich habe nur einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag auf dem ersten Bild sieht man das die Bindungen teilweise
nicht ganz sauber zusammen liegen die würd ich vorm lackieren noch mal mit dem Finger zusammen schieben sieht sonst nachher blöd
aus, den Fehler hatte ich auch schon.






Für die Zukunft habe ich mir vorgenommen den Blank bei solchen kontrastreichen Farben vor dem Wickeln einzufärben/streichen



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2022)

Jaja, für einen Test hätte ich mal kurz auf den Lack verzichtet. Bevor ich richtig loslege werd ich natürlich lackieren. Der Blank ist nicht angeraut, den hab ich so gekauft.
Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Jaja, für einen Test hätte ich mal kurz auf den Lack verzichtet.



Mach das besser nicht.
Ganz schnell sind die Wicklungen dreckig vom See-/Flusswasser und die Stützwicklungen an den Enden haben noch keine richtige Stabilität ohne Lack.


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2022)

Ok, wieder was gelernt, Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2022)

Welcher Blank ist das denn?
Die wichtigen Fragen wurden schon in 1489 gestellt. 
Ein Weinrot als wirkliche Superclassicmatchfarbe  wie von Astacus74 gezeigt würde dem tristen Blank auch auf die Sprünge helfen.
Noch hast du die Chance 

Ob der überhaupt nett taugt, kannst du ja wohl erst mit Ausprobieren und Fisch vermelden.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Aaalso... eigentlich war für heute der stapellauf geplant, aber leider hat es das Schicksal nicht gut mit mir gemeint. Der Große ist krank und ich muss am Hühnerstall einen Zaun ersetzen (der Fuchs war leider vor zwei Tagen bei uns). Aber einstellen kann ich ja schonmal ein paar Bilder.
> Aufgebaut habe ich auf einen straffen Matchblank. Ich schätze mal so 20g WG wird der haben. Als Schnurführung hab ich, wie gesagt, die PacBay Minima (ich hab alle Ringe kontrolliert- habe keine rauhen Stellen gefunden) gewählt - 12 + 1 mit 25er Startring und 6er Spitze. Die Anordnung hab ich ehrlich gesagt von einer anderen Floatrute abgekupfert und nur minimal verändert. Jetzt fehlt noch ein Tarriergewicht im Griffende, die Edelstahlkappe und einmal Klarlack. Bisher bin ich bei 180gr auf 390cm, parabolische, flotte Aktion. Es ist meine erste komplett aufgebaute Rute und ich bin echt zufrieden. Ich freu mich riesig darauf mit der Rute Schleien, Döbel und Karpfen anzugehen!
> 
> Achja, verpasst ist die Dame erstmal mit eine Black Arc "The Legacy" - ich finde, dass passt.
> ...





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welcher Blank ist das denn?
> Die wichtigen Fragen wurden schon in 1489 gestellt.
> Ein Weinrot als wirkliche Superclassicmatchfarbe  wie von Astacus74 gezeigt würde dem tristen Blank auch auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Noch hast du die Chance
> ...


Ja, mich würde auch der Blank interessieren. 
Ich muss sagen, das schlichte strenge Schwarz der Wicklungen sieht hier sehr gut aus- wenn sie erstmal lackiert und glänzend sind, ergibt das bestimmt einen dezenten, reizvollen Kontrast zum matten Dunkelgrau des Blanks, der sich ja auch an der ihr zugedachten Rolle findet. Das wird garantiert eine schöne Rute die Dir viel Freude bereiten wird


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ein Weinrot als wirkliche Superclassicmatchfarbe wie von Astacus74 gezeigt würde dem tristen Blank auch auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Noch hast du die Chance


Könnte man machen aber ich denke jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack und das Schwarz/Grau finde ich sieht passig aus.
Ich bin da eher der Typ der da noch ein zwei Zierwicklungen setzt so wie bei mir gezeigt, nur habe ich nicht darauf geachtet die 
Wicklungen dicht zusammen zu schieben was bei einem weißen Blank mit schwarzer Wicklung nicht so toll aussieht und ganz
wichtig nachdem lakieren drehen, drehen und nochmals drehen bis der Lack nicht mehr läuft


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2022)

Nordlichtangler 
Minimax 
Ich muss wohl einige Leute hier enttäuschen 
Erstens kommt garantiert keine Farbe mehr ins Spiel! Dafür finde ich schwarz auf grau/schwarz viel zu geil  
Zweitens hab ich leider keine Ahnung von dem Blank ... ich habe mal zwei Matchblanks für ganz kleines Geld ersteigert. Ich meine ich habe keine 40€ für beide ausgegeben. Der Blank war beschriftet mit "Match, 13ft, 20g", das wars. Ich bin aber selbst ganz angetan von dem Stück. Es gibt bestimmt besseres und viel Erfahrung hab ich auch  nicht damit, aber gerade deswegen hab ich mir solche Blanks zum "üben" ausgesucht.
Wenn ich mal mit meinen bisherigen Floatruten vergleiche (Daiwa Aqualite Power- und Sensorfloat, Sänger Carp Waggler, Fox Royal Float, Drennan Matchpro Float) würd ich das Resultat von der "Lifting Power" (wenn man denn davon reden möchte) zwischen Drennan Matchpro Float und Daiwa Sensorfloat einordnen - aber mit deutlich spritzigerem Blank.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das noch durch Lackieren und Ausgleichsgewichte im Griff verändern wird. 
Ich werde berichten!
Beste Grüße 
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ausgleichsgewichte im Griff



Würde ich nicht (mehr) machen.
Das verlangsamt die Rute nur.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Erstens kommt garantiert keine Farbe mehr ins Spiel! Dafür finde ich schwarz auf grau/schwarz viel zu geil


So soll es sein Dir muß die Rute gefallen, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht  


Gruß Frank


----------



## magut (20. Januar 2022)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie, bzw. Warum Ausgleichgwichte im Griff den Blank verlangsamen?
LG 
Mario


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie, bzw. Warum Ausgleichgwichte im Griff den Blank verlangsamen?
> LG
> Mario



Musst mal ausprobieren.
Ich habe früher ja so einge Spinnruten mit Balancegewichten versehen aber letzlich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht damit.
Die bewegte Masse wird mehr am Rutende und bremst bei Anhieb und im Drill - muss man mal gefühlt haben.
Die Spitze schlägt stärker aus mit dem Gegengewicht, braucht länger bis zum Stillstand nach dem Wurf, der Blank wird also "langsamer/träger".
Die Rute ist mit Gewicht im Heck auch nicht mehr so taktil - die Vibrationsleifähigkeit wird verringert. Im Vergleich etwa so als wenn man auf ein leeres Metallrohr klopft(klingt hell und lange nach) - vs. - man klopft auf ein Rohr welches am Ende verstopft und beschwert ist(klingt dumpfer und nicht lange nach).
Man merkt solche Unterschiede freilich nur wenn man die gleiche Rute mit und ohne Gewichte gefischt hat.
*Je mehr Gewicht desto größer der Unterschied.*

Zum Testen reicht es schon aus das benötigte Gewicht mal per Klebeband am Heck zu befestigen und beide Varianten auszuprobieren.


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2022)

Ich werd erstmal lackieren und dann, bevor ich die endkappe verklebe, mit und ohne Gewichte mal am Wasser testen. Ich werd dann mal berichten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich werd erstmal lackieren und dann, bevor ich die endkappe verkleben,* mit und ohne Gewichten mal am Wasser testen.* Ich werd dann mal berichten!



Unbedingt!


----------



## magut (20. Januar 2022)

Ich hab da eine shimanski pike rumliegen. Eventuell ist das Ausgleichgewicht da der Grund   warum mir der blank so "komisch " vorkommt.  Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen 
Danke für die Erklärung!!
LG 
Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine shimanski pike rumliegen. Eventuell ist das Ausgleichgewicht da der Grund   warum mir der blank so "komisch " vorkommt.  Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen


Deren Rollenhalter mit langem Shimano-Vorschraubgriff ist auch so eine besondere Quelle der "wabbelnden" Freude, bei den beiden Weißen noch schlimmer als bei der Roten.
Ohne Griffumbau halte ich diese Ruten für Murks, nicht wirklich schön einsetzbar trotz des prinzipiell sehr tollen Blankmaterials.
Der Blank hat im Handteil unter der Steckung auch nochmal eine "Compound-Taper" Weichstelle, die merkst du auch.

Ein schweres punktuelles Ausgleichsgewicht ganz am Ende lässt die Rute von hinten schwingen, von vorne her kommt immer das Nachschwingen vom Wurf oder Anschlag, beides zusammen kann sich nochmal so richtig blöd überlagern und aufschaukeln.


----------



## magut (20. Januar 2022)

Dann bau ich mal den Griff um . So liegt die nur unbenutzt rum. Einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

Nja, ein Blank der Dir von seiner Charakteristik nicht zusagt durch einen Umbau zu ner guten Rute zu machen halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, die 40€ kann man besser anlegen denke ich.
Z.B. im Umbau einer Rute die einem vom Grundsatz gefällt aber vom Aufbau nicht 100% passt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Dann bau ich mal den Griff um . So liegt die nur unbenutzt rum. Einen Versuch ist es wert.


Das geht relativ leicht, Vorgriff ist direkt abschraubbar, es ist wenig Metallgedöns verbaut.
Den Untergriff kann man lassen, wenn man will, und wieder sauber anschließen versuchen, mit Presszwinge.
Ich habe den ganz neu gemacht, weil ich den weiße-Yasei Powerkork nicht so mag. 
Bei der roten habe ich mit Unterwickeln unter dem Vorgriff das Problem direkt lösen zu versuchen, hat einiges gemindert, aber ist nicht perfekt schaffbar.

Probiere das Vorgriffwackeln vorher einfach genau aus, die richtige Rolle reinschrauben, gut festschrauben (ohne ihn gleich Platzen zu lassen),
 vorne kräftig in alle Richtungen drücken, von vorne dabei am Blankübergang draufschauen, da kommen wohl 1,5mm Spiel zustande.


----------



## magut (21. Januar 2022)

Kommt ganz runter. Ist mir eh zu dünn der ganze Griff. Werd es aber von hinten machen  keine Lust Hakenöse und Ring runtergehen.  Kann ja wenn fertig Foto machen


----------



## ragbar (21. Januar 2022)

Nja, das mit der Kontergewichtssache hab ich auch grad wieder erfahren.

Hatte nen Kev Surf Blank Wg-150 ,von mir 94 gekauft,als Refurbprojekt mit nem Tape-und Schrumpfschlauchgriff,in typischer Surfcaster-Überlänge,in der Mache.

Jetzt fertig beringt mit 6+1 Seymo,sind nicht die leichtesten Ringe, wabbelt das Ding wegen dem überschweren Griff ohne Ende.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte bei meinen letzten Eigenbauruten ja immer die Griffkappe abnehmbar gelassen, um ggf. Gewichte je nach Rolle hinten im Blank austauschbar unterzubringen.
Ich hab auch damit experimentiert, aber es fühlte sich irgendwie nie 'richtig' an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2022)

Mit Blei/Gewicht nur am Ende kann man meiner Einschätzung nach ohne neue Nachteile nur begrenzt etwas ausrichten, das darf nicht zuviel werden.
Die schwere dicke Birnenendkappe mit 34g aus dem Rutenbau ist oft schon zu viel (unterhalb von 3oz 80/100g Ruten).


			https://www.tackle24.de/bilder/produkte/gross/PacBay-Alu-Abschlusskappe-AF2-ID197mm-versch-Modelle.jpg
		


Erkennbar "irgendwie" abhängig vom HT-Durchmesser, Grundsteifigkeit der Giffsektion, Gesamtrutenlänge usw. , genaue Formel habe ich bisher nicht.
Viel besser vom Ergebnisfeeling her scheint ein schwererer *Untergriff* zu sein, so macht ein 300-400mm langer 27mm Kork ggü. einem 25mm Kork merklich was aus, und der ggü. einen 22mm Kork (wh.Yasei z.B). Das sind nur Differenzen im Zehner-g Bereich, hab lange keine Abwägungen mehr gemacht, damit jedoch schon merklich positiv.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2022)

Leuts 

Masse Kraft Energie - Einstein;-)))
Seit Euch Eures Tuns bewußt!


----------



## BaFO (21. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Spitzenring ist noch nicht dran, aber hier mal die erste Sneak-Preview vom Trockenwedeln und -werfen im Garten - ich freu mich schon richtig aufs Probefischen!
> Anhang anzeigen 395181
> Anhang anzeigen 395182


Hallo Daci7,
 das ist doch eine schöne Rute, die Du da aufbaust!
Die Biegekurve sieht sehr gut aus und auch die Ringplatzierung passt mMn. 
Das Farbdesign sieht doch auch stimmig aus. Schwarz und grau hat was dezent stilvolles. Natürlich ist weinrot für Matchruten auch einfach klasse!

Falls der Korkgriff vorne nicht dicker wird, kann Dir evtl der Schiebe-Rollenhalter abfallen, ist bissel blöd im Drill mit dem Monsterkarpfen!

LG Max


----------



## ragbar (22. Januar 2022)

Auch immer gut als Beschwerung (Bspw.am Untergriff) wie gesagt ist ne Unterfütterung aus Tape,glaubt man gar nicht,wie schnell das Zeug alles schwer macht.


----------



## magut (22. Januar 2022)

Habe gestern den gesamten Griff getauscht.  Werde mal probeweise werfen gehen sobald das Wetter es zulässt. Dann berichte ich


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2022)

Wenn Du kannst, versuche mal alternativ das notwendige Gegengewicht auf mehr Länge zu verteilen und nicht als Punktgewicht


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

Sou, dann will ich auch mal.
Erster kompletter Aufbau.
Stork Adamant 68c, knapp 2m, griffgeteilt. Vertikal bis 350g angegeben.
Aufgebaut für Multi mit linksdrehender Spirale.
Ringe sind Seaguide Titanium RSolution,
16, 12, 10, 8, 7, 6, 6, 6, 6er Top.
Der Starter ist etwas nach rechts verdreht, damit die Schnur mittig auf die Rolle läuft, somit ist ne Rolle mit Schnurführung weiterhin möglich.

Sie ist schlank, sie ist schwarz, sie ist stark. 
Biegekurve muss leider noch warten, evtl. zum WE, aber soviel kann ich schon vorwegnehmen: Sie ist geil. Startet schön direkt über dem Vorgriff, so wie ich es mag.
4kg hebt sie wie nix, mehr habe ich mich mit nur getapeten Ringen nicht getraut und muss sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht können, weil dann die Bremse geht.
Einsatzgebiet ist eine Woche Norwegen und dann hier als Waller-Schlauchi Klopf-, Vertikal- und Schlepprute.

Wicklungen und vor allem Lackierung ist für mich immer die größte Herausforderung. Habe komplett mit Stärke D gewickelt was ungefähr 10x leichter ist als mit Stärke A.
Lackierungen sind nicht perfekt, aber ich kann damit leben und es bleibt so. Am Spitzenring sind z.B. paar Blasen / Unebenheiten die ich mit ner weiteren Schicht wohl wegbekommen würde aber who cares.

Materialkosten so etwa knappe 200€, wobei man am Ringsatz halt gut 40€ hätte sparen können.

Hoffe die Bilder gehen einigermaßen, es sind aktuell leider permanent scheiß Lichtverhältnisse.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (7. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Erster kompletter Aufbau


Sieht schick aus, auch in Kombi mit der Stork Multi. Wünsche dicke Fische für den ersten Einsatz!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2022)

Coole Sache jkc !
Ein stimmiger Erstaufbau.

Die Wicklungen  und Lackierungen werden immer besser, je öfter man das macht.


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

Jou, danke und da sagst Du was.
Ich habe zuvor schon paar Ringe repariert und das Ergebnis jetzt, ist wirklich vielfach besser, hatte z.B. vorher noch eine andere Rute mehr oder weniger zur Übung neu gewickelt und lackiert und da merkt man wirklich von einem zum nächsten Lackiervorgang wie das Ergebnis besser wird.


----------



## 49er (7. Februar 2022)

Mal ne blöde Frage, aber ich hab das bisher noch nirgendwo gesehen.
Was bringt es, dass die ersten beiden Ringe im 90° und 180° Winkel zu den anderen Ringen stehen?
Kriegst Du so die Last überhaupt gleichmäßig über den Blank verteilt? Da bekommst Du doch Torsion drauf, oder nicht?


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

Jo, wobei es in der Praxis halt funktioniert und der Effekt ziemlich geil ist.
Unter Last dreht die Rute automatisch die Rolle nach oben, du brauchst nichts stabilisieren sondern kannst im Prinzip "hängen" lassen wie mit ner Stationärrolle.
Gerade bei schweren Fischen ist das m.M. nach ein riesen Gewinn, bei konventioneller Multi-Beringung braucht man dann eigentlich permanent beide Hände um die Rute zu stabilisieren, Bzw. hast Du halt die Torsion im Handgelenk wenn Du nur eine Hand nutzt.

Grüße


----------



## 49er (7. Februar 2022)

Ah okey, das ist der Gedanke dahinter!
Hab mir schon halb Gedacht, dass das bestimmt irgendwie vom Meeresfischen kommt. Da bin ich komplett blank...   
Danke fürs aufklären!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> bei konventioneller Multi-Beringung braucht man dann eigentlich permanent beide Hände um die Rute zu stabilisieren, Bzw. hast Du halt die Torsion im Handgelenk wenn Du nur eine Hand nutzt.


Genau das ist beim schweren Angeln ohne einige Kampfvergurtung und Eigenvergurtung sehr unschön, die Kraftanstrengung bei großer/breiter Rolle schlimmer als die anderen Faktoren.
Da lobe ich mir meine dicken Stationärwinden mit sogar mehr Einkurbelpower.


----------



## jkc (7. Februar 2022)

Jo, mitunter auch deswegen waren bisher alle meine Wallerkombis ausschließlich Stationärkombis.


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2022)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Biegekurve unter 1,5 + 3 + 4,1kg
Eigengewicht liegt bei 240g, der Werksaufbau hat 30g weniger wenn die Angabe stimmt.













Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (11. Februar 2022)

Ich hab mir seinerzeit meine Illex XH mit so einer Torsionsberingung gestrippt und konventionell wieder neu gewickelt,weil die Wurfergebnisse trotz passendem Rollen-und Schnur Setup mieser als bei allen anderen waren.
Ich hab das auf die Reibung zurückgeführt,und nach der Umänderung hervorragend werfen können. Ich bau und kauf daher keine mehr mit dem verdrehten Aufbau.


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2022)

Jou, mag beim werfen eine Rolle spielen, wobei das bei den Amis glaube ich nicht unüblich ist, selbst da wo es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt, bei so 25g WG Ruten.
Die Rute oben ist reine Vertikal- und Schlepprute, da spielt Wurfperformance 0,0 eine Rolle.

Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (11. Februar 2022)

Ja,dachte ich mir schon.
Zum raus-und runterlassen ist das vorteilhaft.


----------



## ragbar (11. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> wobei das bei den Amis glaube ich nicht unüblich ist, selbst da wo es für mich keinen Sinn ergibt, bei so 25g WG Ruten.


Macht möglicherweise noch nen Unterschied,ob Mono wie oft bei den Amis oder Geflecht im Spiel sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2022)

Mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuesten Projekt.
TAC Fireneedle(unlackiert!) 2,29m 5-40gr.. Sehr klassisch gehalten mit einfarbigen Wicklungen und Vollkork.
Dazu schwarze Ringe(25, 16, 10, 8, 6, 6, 6, 6) - alles reflexionsfrei und damit ohne Scheucheffekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2022)

Durch den Korkgriff gut ausbalanciert mit 2500er Daiwa(alte Größe) - genau über der Spulenkante.


----------



## fluefiske (1. September 2022)

Schlicht und zeitlos elegant 
Für die Wicklungen braucht man etwas mehr Geduld - gelle


----------



## Mescalero (1. September 2022)

Ich vermisse die Plastikfolie!
Haben neue Ruten doch immer um den Griff um die Käufer zu nerven. 

Professor Tinca 
Saubere Arbeit, jetzt geht es den Schnäbeln an den Kragen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Für die Wicklungen braucht man etwas mehr Geduld - gelle



Bei so durchschimmerndem Garn ja. 
Da müssen die Wicklungen dicht an dicht sein - keine Fehlertoleranz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit, jetzt geht es den Schnäbeln an den Kragen!



Nicht so ganz. Sie soll als C-Rig eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Mescalero (1. September 2022)

Ist das diese "Kugel klopft auf Eisen" Geschichte? Aber was ist da der Zielfisch, Zander wohl?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2022)

Barsch und nein ich angel ohne Glaskugel-Geklapper - nur Stopper(und damit veränderlicher Abstand zw. Bullet und Köder).


----------



## heinzi (2. September 2022)

Das Puristische gefällt mir sehr. Meine Ruten, die ich baue, sehe auch so aus. Haste jut jemacht.


----------



## Mikesch (2. September 2022)

Schönes Stöckchen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Nice!


----------



## spike999 (3. September 2022)

Hallo
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ne Rute aufzubauen...hab bei älteren Modellen von mir auch schon mal den Griff neu aufgebaut und auch schonmal n paar Ringe gewickelt...
Nun meine Frage,wie ist das mit der Steckverbindung wenn ich mir nen Blank kaufe?Ist die schon vorhanden oder muss die auch aufgebaut werden?Davor hab ich ein bisschen Sorge,ist ja elementar wichtig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2022)

Ein Blank hat eine normale Steckverbindung bzw. Zapfenverbindung(wie sie immer an Ruten vorhanden sind) und man muss nur eine "Stützwicklung" am Überschub zur Stabilisierung anbringen.


----------



## spike999 (3. September 2022)

Ok,vielen Dank schon mal...
Diese Überschubverbindung mag ich nicht so,wenn soll es schon mit Zapfen sein...
Wenn ich mir verschiedene Blanks im Netz anschaue,ist das schwierig zu erkennen ob der Zapfen schon vorhanden ist.Deswegen die frage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2022)

spike999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir verschiedene Blanks im Netz anschaue,ist das schwierig zu erkennen ob der Zapfen schon vorhanden ist.


Verzapfte Blanks sind selten geworden.
Wenn nichts davon dabei steht, kannste von ausgehen dass es eine normale Überschubverbindung ist.
Die kannst du auch nicht nachträglich "verzapfen".


----------



## spike999 (3. September 2022)

Mein erstes Projekt wird wohl ne Grundrute bis 80g werden,denke die verzeiht mehr Fehler als ne taktile Spinnrute...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2022)

Viel Erfolg dabei und lass uns bitte teilhaben.


----------



## spike999 (4. September 2022)

Werd ich machen...kann aber noch ein wenig dauern...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. September 2022)

Rutenbau ist kein Hexenwerk!
Gerade auch im Rutenbau-Forum (www.rutenbauforum.de) wirst Du sicher auch für den Anfänger Rat und Tat finden 
Drt übliche Spruch im RBF lauftet: Wenn Du Dir unfallfrei ein Butterbrot schneiden und schmieren kannst, kannst Du auch Ruten bauen! 

Zu Deiner Frage zurück mit den Steckverbindungen.
Es gibt im Prinzp 3 verschiedene Steckverbindungen:
1. Die Zapfenverbindung (Spigot)
2. Die Übersteck-Verbindung  (Put Over, ist die häufigste Verbindung)
3. Einsteck-Verbindung (Put in,  gerne mal als letzte, unterste Verbindung an starken Ruten, sorgt für relativ dünnes Handteil)
Eine von diesen 3  Verbindungensarten ist von vornherein an einem Blank vorhanden, keine Angst, da mußt Du nix selber "basteln".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> 3. Einsteck-Verbindung (Put in,  gerne mal als letzte, unterste Verbindung an starken Ruten, sorgt für relativ dünnes Handteil)


Haste falsch herum geschrieben, ergibt ja ein dickes HT und dünnes ST.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Haste falsch herum geschrieben, ergibt ja ein dickes HT und dünnes ST.


Nein, denk noch mal nach!
Ziel ist es ein relativ dünnes Handteil zu bekommen. Das bekommt man indem das 2. Teil (Spitzenteil) in eine relativ dünnes Handteil ( mit starkem Wand-Durchhmesser) hinein steckt und so des den AD insgesam des Griffes recht gering hält.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2022)

Und warum kann man das Handteil bei ner Überschubverbindung nicht genau so aufbauen? Mit noch weniger Hohlraum innen, wo dann kein Platz mehr für ein Spitzenteil sein muss?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2022)

Es ist doch so mit dem Durchmesser, dass das HT oben dicker und das ST unten dünner bei Einsteckverbindung ST in HT sein MUSS,
und anders herum das HT oben dünner und das ST unten dicker bei Übersteckverbindung ST über HT sein MUSS.
Es geht doch rein um die Verbindung, der weitere Blankverlauf im Taperverlauf kann sonstwie sein.

(unterschiedliche) Nachteile im entstehenden Dickensprung an der Verbindung haben diese beide. 
Das kann man nur mildern, aber prinzipiell nicht abstellen.

Möglichst gleichmäßig kann nur die Zapfenverbindung mit dem eingesetzten extra stabilen und zu beiden Teilen dünneren Zapfen, bei richtiger Dimensionierung des Zapfen klappt das.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Liebe Ruten- und Posenbauer und Garnexperten (Jason)

Das Bild zeigt eine Wicklung auf einer älteren Silstarrute, vmtl. Burgunder oder Dunkelrot auf einem schwarzen bzw. strukturierten Blank. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Das gefällt mir farblich sehr gut. Was meint ihr: Wurde dafür vorfixiertes Garn oder unbehandeltes verwendet? Ich bin sehr an diesem gedämpften Effekt interessiert, befürchte aber das unbehandelten Garn dann zu dunkel werden würde. Andererseits graust es mich vor diesen stumpfgrellen Bonbonfarben fixierter Garne.
Was meint ihr, was haben die Silstsrs hier verwendet?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde vermuten ein helles "Feuerwehrrot", welches dann unter dem Lack etwas nachgedunkelt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2022)

Am besten ein paar Probewicklungen mit verschiedenen Rottönen machen und mit Wasser nass machen - so sieht es dann später unter Lack aus.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am besten ein paar Probewicklungen mit verschiedenen Rottönen machen und mit Wasser nass machen - so sieht es dann später unter Lack aus.


Ja, das wird das beste sein, der Wassertrick ist ein guter Hinweis. Da kann man ja die versicheidenen Farbtöne live und reversibel nebeneinander sehen.

Also, äh, rein theoretisch natürlich, ohne konkreten Realitätsbezug. Öchem, öchem, husthust.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten ein helles "Feuerwehrrot", welches dann unter dem Lack etwas nachgedunkelt ist.


Wobei helles Feuerwehrrot wäre noch greller; neuere Farbtöne gehen gar ins Orange.
Ich schätze das von Silstar war eine Stufe heller rot als das wunderbare  Rubinrot (Ruby).
Also nach PacBay Textsprache dann Cherry Red ggü. Ruby Red.
nach Gudebrod + FishHawk am ehesten Scarlet. bei Fuji eher deren neuen CAN-AP


Etwas nachdunkeln und vermeiden des "Plastikfarbe" - Effektes ist doch super im Ergebnis.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wobei helles Feuerwehrrot wäre noch greller; neuere Farbtöne gehen gar ins Orange.
> Ich schätze das von Silstar war eine Stufe heller rot als das wunderbare  Rubinrot (Ruby).
> Also nach PacBay Textsprache dann Cherry Red ggü. Ruby Red.
> nach Gudebrod + FishHawk am ehesten Scarlet. bei Fuji eher deren neuen CAN-AP
> ...



Ja, ich sehe schon, ich muss da eine ganze Palette von unterschiedlichwn Rottönen mal anschaffen und  testen wie von Professor Tinca beschrieben.
Ich hab ja bisher nur unfixiertes Farn verwendet, und das hatte dann durchs Nachdunkeln eben diese tiefe, 'reiche' Qualität, klassisch-gediegen. Dann ists besser ich bleibe bei unfixiertem, und wähle dafür den Farbton etwas heller wie ihr beschreibt.


----------



## ragbar (1. November 2022)

Oder unfixiertes Garn mit Fixativ selbst behandeln und schauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. November 2022)

Fixativ voll auf die Garnwicklung aufgetragen stört die innige Verbindung mit dem Bindeversiegelungsklebelack.
Selbst aufgewickeltes vorfixiertes Garn ist schon merklich schwieriger zu tränken.
Ist zwar eher ab geplante starke Karpfen/Hechtruten bedeutsam, aber immerhin.


----------



## Jason (1. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Ruten- und Posenbauer und Garnexperten (Jason)
> 
> Das Bild zeigt eine Wicklung auf einer älteren Silstarrute, vmtl. Burgunder oder Dunkelrot auf einem schwarzen bzw. strukturierten Blank.
> Anhang anzeigen 423019
> ...


Tja, lieber Minimax, das ist eine gute Frage die ich nicht beantworten kann. Ich selber stelle mir gerade die Frage ab wann es vorfixiertes Garn gab. Google spuckt das nichts aus. Wie alt ist wohl die Rute, würde mich interessieren?

Egal was du für ein Bauvorhaben hast, ich würde das vorfixierte Garn nehmen, da bist du auf der sicheren Seite das die Farbe des Garns so bleibt. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Dann ists besser ich bleibe bei unfixiertem, und wähle dafür den Farbton etwas heller wie ihr beschreibt.


Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, würde aber vorher ein paar Probelackierungen ausprobieren. Das Garn auf einen Schaschlik Spieß, Lack drauf und das Ergebnis abwarten. Verdunkeltes Garn an einer Pose kann man verschmerzen, aber bei einer Rute ?

Gruß Jason


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2022)

Minimax 

mal unabhängig ob fixiert oder nicht-
Du brauchst 2 Garnstärken - das Rot ist Minimum D und das Gold A , falls das überhaupt gewickelt ist, sieht man schlecht , die "Alten" habe auch mal ne Goldkante mit dem Pinsel gezaubert.


----------



## fluefiske (1. November 2022)

Ich nehme zum Wickeln der Ringe immer unfixiertes Garn,denn ich möchte ein durchtränktes Garn für optimalen Halt der Ringe.Beim Lackieren dunkelt das Garn nach.
Am einfachsten wäre,Du sendest das Bild zu Tackle24 und bittest Dieter,eine Garnfarbe auszusuchen,die dem auf dem Bild am nächsten kommt.Schwierig ist,daß man den Grundton erwischt,denn es gibt viele Rottöne,aber wenige treffen diesen Grundton.Dieter ist ein sehr hilfsbereiter Kerl,der Dir gerne hilft ,und der auch einschätzen kann,welches Garn im nachgedunkeltem Zustand dem Ton auf dem Bild am nächsten kommt.Dann brauchst Du auch keine 5 verschiedene Rottöne bestellen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dann ists besser ich bleibe bei unfixiertem, und wähle dafür den Farbton etwas heller wie ihr beschreibt.



Du überlegst zuviel mein Lieber.
Für die Wicklungen deiner neue Rute kann es doch nur eine Farbe geben - ein sattes HubbaBubbaPink:


			https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61WmEYJoYxL._SX522_.jpg


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du überlegst zuviel mein Lieber.
> Für die Wicklungen deiner neue Rute kann es doch nur eine Farbe geben - ein sattes HubbaBubbaPink:
> 
> 
> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/61WmEYJoYxL._SX522_.jpg


Ahh, Perfekt!  
Damit wird die Rute hervorragend zu der Rolle passen, die ich mir bereits ausgesucht habe:









						site::product::name | OKUMA FISHING
					

site::product::desc OKUMA FISHING TACKLE ist ein weltweit führendes Unternehmen in der Entwicklung und Herstellung hochwertiger Angelgeräte. Bei Okuma Fishing Tackle liefern wir mehr als nur Angelausrüstung.  Wir liefern die Motivation, aufs Wasser zu gehen, die Energie, den Fokus zu behalten...




					www.okumafishing.com


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2022)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Ich nehme zum Wickeln der Ringe immer unfixiertes Garn,denn ich möchte ein durchtränktes Garn für optimalen Halt der Ringe.Beim Lackieren dunkelt das Garn nach.
> Am einfachsten wäre,Du sendest das Bild zu Tackle24 und bittest Dieter,eine Garnfarbe auszusuchen,die dem auf dem Bild am nächsten kommt.Schwierig ist,daß man den Grundton erwischt,denn es gibt viele Rottöne,aber wenige treffen diesen Grundton.Dieter ist ein sehr hilfsbereiter Kerl,der Dir gerne hilft ,und der auch einschätzen kann,welches Garn im nachgedunkeltem Zustand dem Ton auf dem Bild am nächsten kommt.Dann brauchst Du auch keine 5 verschiedene Rottöne bestellen.
> 
> Gruß Erich


Auch sehr gut, und ein weiteres gutes Argument für unbehandeltes (hab ich bisher auch immer verwendet).
 Ich hab aber gesehen, ich hab noch 2 Rottöne im Haus, und hab mir heute zu den restlichen Komponenten noch 2 weitere bestellt. Einer wird der richtige sein, und die anderen werden ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fixativ voll auf die Garnwicklung aufgetragen stört die innige Verbindung


True!
Beim Fischen ist dennoch nie irgendwas abgefallen,geschweige denn verrutscht oder so.
Ich würde selbst Waller-oder Light BG-Tackle mit Fixativ/Vorfixiert in Verbindung mit heutigen High- Build-Lacken verarbeiten,das reißt mir kein Fisch auseinander. Immer ist auch 2.Lack-Schicht Standart ,selbst wenn eine schon ausreichend aussieht-

Wenn es dann um High-End-Stealthness geht,bin ich da bei Dir.

Bei Minimax spielt das keine Rolle.

N kleines Prob beim Selbstfixieren will ich aber dennoch anmerken;

Ich hab seinerzeit einige B&W CT Carps mit dem Gudebrodt in Black-Gold neu gemacht und fixiert,da ergab sich bei permanenter Beregnung beim Angeln das Problem,daß sich die Bindungen  milchig verfärbten,aber nach Trocknung ging das immer wieder weg.

Keinen Plan,wie das zustande kam,Ringfuß war in allen Fällen drunter zu,keine Chance für Wasser,sich hier reinzumogeln.

Hat trotzdem irgendwie gesuckt.


----------



## ragbar (2. November 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Keinen Plan,wie das zustande kam,


Edit,muß ich mich mal selbst zitieren.
Wenn ich die Nacharbeiten an meinen HardyGlassFibers so ansehe,ist mir auch klar,wie da Wasser reinkann.
Die B&W  Karpfenruten sind  ja auch schon beinahe ähnlich flexibel wie Glasfaser.
Kein Wunder,wenn sich der Lack löst und Mikrorisse freigibt,die Wasser reinlassen.
Lession learned.


----------



## heinzi (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch sehr gut, und ein weiteres gutes Argument für unbehandeltes (hab ich bisher auch immer verwendet).
> Ich hab aber gesehen, ich hab noch 2 Rottöne im Haus, und hab mir heute zu den restlichen Komponenten noch 2 weitere bestellt. Einer wird der richtige sein, und die anderen werden ja nicht schlecht.


Ich habe und werde auch weiter immer unfixiertes Garn nehmen, schon alleine wegen der besseren Durchtränkung des Lackes. Man sollte eher ein Augenmerk auf den Lack legen. Denn wenn dieser mit einem UV Stabilisator versehen ist, dann kann weder der Lack noch das darunter liegende Garn sich verfärben. Die billigsten Epoxid-Lacke haben so etwas nicht. Da verfärbt sich der Lack schneller als das Garn.


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

wenn ich mir die Wicklung so anschaue, glaube ich nicht dass dies modernen Bindegarn entspricht,
Ich hab noch so paar alte "Geräte " rumstehen, dei sind mit Zwirn gewickelt, tät ich im vorliegenden falle vermutlich auch nehmen. entsprich besser dem Charakter der alten Wicklung un dglänzt auch nicht ( bitte keinen Schusterzwirn nehmen)


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> bitte keinen Schusterzwirn nehmen


Wie kommst Du darauf daß ich das tun würde?

Die Bindungen bei der gezeigten Rute sind ziemlich grob ausgeführt und dick lackiert. Ich glaube schon daß ich dieses Ergebnis vermeiden kann.

Mir ging es lediglich um den Farbton bzw. Helligkeit vor dem Hintergrund des Dunklen/strukturierten Blanks.


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

naja ,man  kann ja den Originalzustand anstreben als Ziel seiner Restaurierungstätigkeiten- dann Zwirn und dicke Wicklungen-
man kann natürlich auch schnöde rudes Gorn na wiggeln;-))


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> naja ,man  kann ja den Originalzustand anstreben als Ziel seiner Restaurierungstätigkeiten- dann Zwirn und dicke Wicklungen-
> man kann natürlich auch schnöde rudes Gorn na wiggeln;-))


Ah, achsp, ich hab das im Post mit dem Bild viellwicht nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt: Die gezeigte Rute sollte nur als Farbbeispiel für ein künftiges Bauprojekt dienen.

An dem Stück selbst will ich keine Veränderungen vornehmen. Aber klar, wollte man eine alte Rute mit solchen Wicklungen restaurieren, dann müsste man natürlich auch ihre 'Fehler' versuchen darzustellen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

na dann haste nu ne Anleitung, wenn die mal umbauen willst, Rechnung folgt;-))


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

noch lachst Du, meine Honorare liegen bei 275,€ Netto /Stunde zzgl MwSt.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> noch lachst Du, meine Honorare liegen bei 275,€ Netto /Stunde zzgl MwSt.


Du bist Feng-Shui-Berater?


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du bist Feng-Shui-Berater?


Schlimmer;-))


----------



## alexpp (2. November 2022)

Was meint Ihr, verwendet G.Loomis für ihr helles Blau fixiertes Garn?
Die Verarbeitung der Ruten ist nicht immer gut, knacksende Ringe sind eher die Regel, als Ausnahme und dazu noch manchmal schief. Hatte mich nicht ausreichend informiert und paar Ringe neu gebunden, war von der Farbe her natürlich total daneben bzw. zu dunkel. Ist aber nicht schlimm, weil mir die Optik nicht sehr wichtig ist und ich so eine für mich tolle Farbe entdeckt habe. Wird langsam Zeit erste eigene Rute aufzubauen. Die "Vegter Boron" und "Thorus Boron" Blanks von FishingArt mit Bor-Faser sehen schon sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, verwendet G.Loomis für ihr helles Blau fixiertes Garn?



Ich schätze ja. Jedenfalls kenne ich kein Blau welches unfixiert unter Lack so aussehen würde.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, verwendet G.Loomis für ihr helles Blau fixiertes Garn?
> Die Verarbeitung der Ruten ist nicht immer gut, knacksende Ringe sind eher die Regel, als Ausnahme und dazu noch manchmal schief. Hatte mich nicht ausreichend informiert und paar Ringe neu gebunden, war von der Farbe her natürlich total daneben bzw. zu dunkel. Ist aber nicht schlimm, weil mir die Optik nicht sehr wichtig ist und ich so eine für mich tolle Farbe entdeckt habe. Wird langsam Zeit erste eigene Rute aufzubauen. Die "Vegter Boron" und "Thorus Boron" Blanks von FishingArt mit Bor-Faser sehen schon sehr interessant aus.


Ich kann dir bei der Frage nicht helfen, aber ich bin sehr neugierig auf dem Unterschied zwischen den Original- und den alexpp-Wicklungen, könntest Du mal ein Bild zeigen?




alexpp schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit erste eigene Rute aufzubauen.


Mach das unbedingt, es ist keine Hexerei, macht Spass und es ist toll, mit einer Selbstgebauten zu angeln. Plus, selbstgebautes Tackle hat von Natur aus ein drastisch erhöhtes Mana-Level


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

schneid doch den Ring runter ( wenn du ihn ersetzen / verrücken willst) guck dir das Garn an und bestell dann


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mach das unbedingt, es ist keine Hexerei, macht Spass



Geb ich dir recht, zumindest bis irgendwann etwas aus unerklärlichen Gründen schief läuft. Bei meiner letzten (Fireneedle 2 von Tackle24) hat sich bei allen Ringen der Lack Richtung Mitte des Ringfusses verzogen, so dass sich jetzt an den Ringen kleine Lackballone dran hab. Hält zwar, sieht aber so furchtbar aus, dass ich mit der Rute nicht angeln kann . Keine Ahnung woran das lag, dass der Lack so reagiert hat, aber ich Tippe auf die Gummis, die ich zum Fixieren der Ringe benutzt hab, dass die mit irgendwas beschichtet waren, das sich mit dem Lack nicht verträgt. Die Rute braucht definitv nochmal eine Überholung.
Das andere ist, dass ich nicht mehr glaube, dass die Blanks, die man so bekommt, denen von Fertigruten überlegen sind. Bestes Beispiel ist die oben genannte Fireneedle. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nichts besonderes ehrlich gesagt. Für das Geld (90 Euro der Blank und mindestens nochmal 70 für Kork, Ringe, Garn usw.) bekomme ich schon sehr viel an Rute aus dem Laden, die ich notfalls bei Nichtgefallen auch umtauschen kann.
Aber man sollte das Aufbauen schon deswegen können, weil man dann (ältere) Ruten restaurieren bzw. neue auch umbauen kann. Griffe umbauen, das habe ich bei neuen Ruten schon sehr häufig gemacht, wenn mir der Duplonschrott, der da werksmässig drauf ist, nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht, zumindest bis irgendwann etwas aus unerklärlichen Gründen schief läuft. Bei meiner letzten (Fireneedle 2 von Tackle24) hat sich bei allen Ringen der Lack Richtung Mitte des Ringfusses verzogen, so dass sich jetzt an den Ringen kleine Lackballone dran hab. Hält zwar, sieht aber so furchtbar aus, dass ich mit der Rute nicht angeln kann . Keine Ahnung woran das lag, dass der Lack so reagiert hat, aber ich Tippe auf die Gummis, die ich zum Fixieren der Ringe benutzt hab, dass die mit irgendwas beschichtet waren, das sich mit dem Lack nicht verträgt. Die Rute braucht definitv nochmal eine Überholung.
> Das andere ist, dass ich nicht mehr glaube, dass die Blanks, die man so bekommt, denen von Fertigruten überlegen sind. Bestes Beispiel ist die oben genannte Fireneedle. Nicht schlecht, aber auch nichts besonderes ehrlich gesagt. Für das Geld (90 Euro der Blank und mindestens nochmal 70 für Kork, Ringe, Garn usw.) bekomme ich schon sehr viel an Rute aus dem Laden, die ich notfalls bei Nichtgefallen auch umtauschen kann.
> Aber man sollte das Aufbauen schon deswegen können, weil man dann (ältere) Ruten restaurieren bzw. neue auch umbauen kann. Griffe umbauen, das habe ich bei neuen Ruten schon sehr häufig gemacht, wenn mir der Duplonschrott, der da werksmässig drauf ist, nicht gefallen hat.


Ja, es ist natürlich absolut wahr: Bei dem pervers-spätkapitalistischem wirklich paradiesischen Angebot an Ruten jedweder Disziplin, jeder Geschmacksrichtung und für jeden Geldbeutel ist wirklich für jeden was dabei, in feinsten Nuancen ohne Basteln zu müssen. Und vom finanziellem Standpunkt sind Selbstbauruten ja ohnehin eine Narretei.

Was aber bleibt, und nicht in Perfomance (furchtbares Wort) oder Geld umgerechnet werden kann, ist eben die emotionale Bereicherung die eine eigene, selbstgebaute Rute in allen Phasen ihrer Existenz bietet. In Planung, Bau und schliesslich am Wasser. Das Herzblut was man aufgebracht hat, fließt jedes Mal zurück, nimmt man das Stück zur Hand.

Und Perfektion beim Bau ist nie zu erreichen, denn je erfahrener man wird, desto höher und strenger werden ja auch die eigenen Ansprüche an das Werkstück: Bei der ersten Rute bemerkt man so eine kleine Lackperle vielleicht garnicht, bei der zweiten oder dritten ist sie dann plötzlich eine Katastrophe die die Rute unbrauchbar macht.

Deshalb ist die Internet Recherche beim Rutenbau ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Einerseits kann man unglaublich viel lernen, andererseits übernimmt man die Standards die die Künstler, Kenner und Experten an ihre Werke anlegen und zeigen. Davon muss man versuchen sich ein bisschen freizumachen und auf sich selbst sein Werk und seine Zufriedenheit schauen.

Dies gesagt, bilde ich mir doch ein, mit meinen einfachen leichten Grundruten auf einem für mich und meine Angelei, Methode, Gewässer und Zielfisch auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein, und zunehmend Eigenschaften in meiner Mk II-V Serie zu erzielen, die mir der Markt in dieser Kombination nicht bieten kann. Es ist halt alles ein Prozess.

Herzlich,
Mini


----------



## Mooskugel (2. November 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran das lag, dass der Lack so reagiert hat, aber ich Tippe auf die Gummis, die ich zum Fixieren der Ringe benutzt hab, dass die mit irgendwas beschichtet waren, das sich mit dem Lack nicht verträgt.


Das kann gut sein. Ich tippe auf irgendwelche Silikone die da zur Oberflächenbehandlung der Gummis benutzt wurden. Die können in den geringsten Mengen die wunderlichsten Effekte haben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was aber bleibt, und nicht in Perfomance (furchtbares Wort) oder Geld umgerechnet werden kann, ist eben die emotionale Bereicherung die eine eigene, selbstgebaute Rute in allen Phasen ihrer Existenz bietet.


Das habe ich bei Stangenruten aber auch, wenn sie mir wirklich gefallen. Ich habe eine Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist, 9´und 20-50 Gramm. Seit Jahren ist das meine Allroundspinnrute und die hat mich schon bei so vielen Schneider- und Fangtagen begleitet, die würde ich niemals aus der Hand geben. Und wenn der Billigkork mal komplett runtergebröselt ist, kriegt sie eine Radikalkur incl. komplett neuem Griff und neuen Ringen.


----------



## alexpp (2. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann dir bei der Frage nicht helfen, aber ich bin sehr neugierig auf dem Unterschied zwischen den Original- und den alexpp-Wicklungen, könntest Du mal ein Bild zeigen?


Hat mit dem Original "NRX-Hellblau" überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. Hatte mich zwar über das Binden informiert, aber nicht, dass der Lack das Garn derart stark verdunkelt  Kannst Dir sicher etwa vorstellen, wie dunkel es geworden ist.


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei Stangenruten aber auch, wenn sie mir wirklich gefallen. Ich habe eine Greys Prowla Platinum Spezialist, 9´und 20-50 Gramm. Seit Jahren ist das meine Allroundspinnrute und die hat mich schon bei so vielen Schneider- und Fangtagen begleitet, die würde ich niemals aus der Hand geben. Und wenn der Billigkork mal komplett runtergebröselt ist, kriegt sie eine Radikalkur incl. komplett neuem Griff und neuen Ringen.


Oh, da muss ich an meine 13' Acolyte denken, eine herrliche Rute die mich seit vielen Jahren als Trottingrute treu begleitet. Manchmal kann kann man einfach nichts besser machen, dann stimmts einfach.


----------



## heinzi (3. November 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Das andere ist, dass ich nicht mehr glaube, dass die Blanks, die man so bekommt, denen von Fertigruten überlegen sind


Das sehe ich auch so. Ein teurer Blank wird auch als Fertigrute aus dem Laden auch entsprechend teuer sein. Mittlerweile kosten beim selberbauen ja auch die anderen benötigten Teile eine Unmenge an Geld. Ich habe letztes Jahr noch eine Zanderrute für meinen Sohn aufgebaut, bei der die Ringe annähernd das Gleiche gekostet haben wie der Blank. Den größten Vorteil, den ich für mich beim selberbauen sehe ist, das ich selbst bestimmen kann wie lang und dünn das Handteil ist. Ich mag dünne und lange Handteile mit entsprechenden schmalen Rollenhalter. Ich habe noch handelsübliche Ruten aus den 70er und 80er Jahre. Die haben alle ein dickes und starkes Handteil, sodass ich mit denen nicht mehr angeln mag. Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2022)

Es ist definitiv seit langem anders herum, die Superblanks der Großen Anbieter insbesondere aus JP (Shimano,Daiwa,Gamakatsu) bekommen die kleinen Rutenteilehändler überhaupt nicht, wenigstens für Spin weiß ich das eigenhändig sicher. Gerade im Doppelfaktorr sehr gute Blankleistung  und dabei kaum zerbrechlich unterscheidet sich sehr bei den großen und kleinen Blankverwendern.
Dazu fehlen einfach schon  mal zuviele Nullen für 10000 100000 1000000 usw. Stück Abnahme. Die großen Hi-Tech Blankhersteller geben sich dabei nicht mit Peanuts ab, die haben gesicherte Langzeitbeziehungen.

Dass man viel Geld in die Anbauteile stecken kann, das ist so und nach oben quasi offen, Ferrari Tuning und Designs aller Art sind verfügbar.
Allerdings muss man das nicht übertreiben, um eine Rute selber gut und solide aufbauen zu können.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. November 2022)

Hallo Minimax, ich würd zu klassischen schwarz tendieren und dann mit ein/zwei Zierwicklungen, hab da mal eben meine selbsgebaute rausgekramt so schaut das nach 20 Jahren dann aus






Dadurch das der Lack ein wenig vergilbt ist wirkt das Silber jetzt ein wenig Messingfarben







Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

So, liebe Rutenbauer,
Nach einigem Hin und Her habe ich schon seit einigen Tagen alle Komponenten für das neue Projekt -die Minimax MK VI- zusammen, der Plan ist klar, alles ist bereit. Die HT-Verlängerung ist bereits eingeklebt. Der nächste Schritt wäre die Griffmontage. Auch hier ist alles auf den Millimeter* genau ausgekaspert. Aber leider leide ich mal wieder an 'Anfangsängstchen'.

Den Erfahrenen unter Euch ist das sicher fremd, aber vielleicht kennen einige diesen ständigen Begleiter des Rutenbaunovizen:

Praktisch jeder Arbeitsschritt beim Rutenbau verändert eine oder mehrere hochwertige Komponenten dauerhaft oder ist irreversibel: und dabei besteht immer die 'Abfuxxgefahr'. Das ist Segen und Fluch zugleich, denn es erhöht natürlich den Nervenkitzel beim Bau: Eine abgfuxxte Pose, oder Fliege, oder Zinnfigur ist ja kein grosser Verlust. Aber eine schöne kostbare Rute auf den letzten Arbeitsschritten zu verderben, oder einen Korkgriff mies kleben, das ist ein anderes Risiko. Das macht es sehr spannend!

Nun ja, mal sehen, wann der Knoten platzt: Mehr noch als bei anderen Basteleien ist Geduld hier wichtig- eine Ressource, die ich in nur sehr begrenztem Maße besitze, daher muss ich damit genau haushalten


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Na denn Minimax gutes Gelingen ! 
Immer den richtigen Faden abschneiden.

Ich war dieser Tage oder besser gesagt ne halbe Nacht auf der Seite von rutenbau.eu
Die haben aber auch (fast)alles. Da werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt.


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Na denn Minimax gutes Gelingen !
> Immer den richtigen Faden abschneiden.


Dankeschön! Das Hauptproblem ist ja nicht das Abschneiden, sondern.daß man am Ende einer kritischen Wicklung, niemals eine Monoschlaufe zur Hand hat, egal, wieviele man sich vorgebunden und sorgfältig zurecht gelegt hat 



silverfish schrieb:


> Ich war dieser Tage oder besser gesagt ne halbe Nacht auf der Seite von rutenbau.eu
> Da werden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt.


Na, dann rinjehauen! Die Tage werden kürzer, es ist Bastelzeit


----------



## Jason (10. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Praktisch jeder Arbeitsschritt beim Rutenbau verändert eine oder mehrere hochwertige Komponenten dauerhaft oder ist irreversibel: und dabei besteht immer die 'Abfuxxgefahr'. Das ist Segen und Fluch zugleich, denn es erhöht natürlich den Nervenkitzel beim Bau: Eine abgfuxxte Pose, oder Fliege, oder Zinnfigur ist ja kein grosser Verlust. Aber eine schöne kostbare Rute auf den letzten Arbeitsschritten zu verderben, oder einen Korkgriff mies kleben, das ist ein anderes Risiko. Das macht es sehr spannend!


Du bist nervös, sehr nervös. Ich verstehe deine Anspannung, aber du bekommst das hin, gar keinen Frage. Ich habe auch immer Schixx bei meinen Posen was neues auszuprobieren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist nervös, sehr nervös.


Ich werd Dir gleich was "nervös, sehr nervös" ICH BIN DIE RUHE SELBST! Boah, ich brauch ne Kippe.


----------



## Jason (10. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werd Dir gleich was "nervös, sehr nervös" ICH BIN DIE RUHE SELBST! Boah, ich brauch ne Kippe.


Denk bitte an deinen Magen und jetzt im ernst, wir beide sollten aufhören mit dem Rauchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (10. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Denk bitte an deinen Magen und jetzt im ernst, wir beide sollten aufhören mit dem Rauchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist gar nicht so schwer, hab ich schon mindestens 12 mal geschafft


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht so schwer, hab ich schon mindestens 12 mal geschafft


Hallo,

der Spruch ist von George Bernard Shaw: "Nichts ist leichter als sich das Rauchen abzugewöhnen, ich habe es schon zwölfmal geschafft".
Da ist auch etwas dran, man muss sich nur klar darüber sein, dass es ein bisschen rauchen nicht gibt, genauso wenig wie ein bisschen schwanger .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (11. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Spruch ist von George Bernard Shaw: "Nichts ist leichter als sich das Rauchen abzugewöhnen, ich habe es schon zwölfmal geschafft".
> Da ist auch etwas dran, man muss sich nur klar darüber sein, dass es ein bisschen rauchen nicht gibt, genauso wenig wie ein bisschen schwanger .
> ...


Alkohol und Nikotin rafft die halbe Menschheit hin, doch ohne Schnaps und Rauch, stirbt die andere Hälfte auch.


----------



## angler1996 (11. November 2022)

Ess und Trink, dann steht dein D ..........ing;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Alkohol und Nikotin rafft die halbe Menschheit hin, doch ohne Schnaps und Rauch, stirbt die andere Hälfte auch.


Hallo,

ich bin ja schon ein etwas älterer Zeitgenosse und in meinem Verwandten- Bekanntenkreis ist es tatsächlich so, wie die allgemeine Statistik aussagt: 9 von 10 an Lungenkrebs erkrankten und auch daran gestorbenen, waren Raucher und einer nicht . Leider auch ein sehr guter Freund darunter.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, und was ich mich frage:

Wie kommt es eigentlich, das auf ein zufälliges Stichwort in einem ansonsten themenbezogenen Posting sich diverse Boardies bemüßigt und gerechtfertigt sehen, den jeweiligen Thread in vollkommen irrelevanter und themenferner Weise mit halbgaren Sprichwörtern und wirren Anekdoten zu derailen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, das auf ein zufälliges *Stichwort*



Die Antwort ist in der Frage bereits enthalten.
Es benötigt nur den richtigen Trigger.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder auffällt, und was ich mich frage:
> 
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, das auf ein zufälliges Stichwort in einem ansonsten themenbezogenen Posting sich diverse Boardies bemüßigt und gerechtfertigt sehen, den jeweiligen Thread in vollkommen irrelevanter und themenferner Weise mit halbgaren Sprichwörtern und wirren Anekdoten zu derailen?


Hallo,

es lebe die Vielfalt?  
Das Stichwort hast übrigens Du eingebracht  . Aber schon klar, Raucher hören da die Wahrheit nicht gerne, war bei meinem verstorbenen Freund auch so, leider. Die Anekdote ist leider wahr und nicht wirr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es lebe die Vielfalt?


Das aus deinem Munde/Tastatur?

Aber hast Du Hinweise, Ratschläge oder Erfahrungen aus Deinem reichhaltigen Fundus die sich auf das Zögern des unerfahrenen Rutenbastlers beziehen?


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das aus deinem Munde/Tastatur?
> 
> Aber hast Du Hinweise, Ratschläge oder Erfahrungen aus Deinem reichhaltigen Fundus die sich auf das Zögern des unerfahrenen Rutenbastlers beziehen?


Hallo,

eher weniger. Ich habe mal, vor so rund 60 Jahren, die gebrochene Spitze einer Hohlglasrute auf archaische Art und Weise repariert, welche mir bei der Vorbereitung zu einem Duell gebrochen ist  . Dabei merkte ich, dass ich zum Rutenbau kein Talent hatte und besorgte mir da dann eine Ersatzspitze. Außerdem fing da unser Trainer (der Berndt Matschewsky) schon mit dem Rutenbau an und als ich sah, was der konnte und ich nicht, war die Sache für mich erledigt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eher weniger.


Ja, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, Lajos1 , in dem Moment wo Du nur einen Einzeiler zum Fliegenfischen raushaust, spitze ich die Ohren und den Bleistift, weil es klug ist auf den erfahrenen Rat eines mit allen Wassern gewaschenen Fluganglers zu hören.

Aber es ist eine andere Sache, ständig und beharrlich Threads mit themenfernen Erlebnissen aus dem spanischen Erbfolgekrieg oder der daraus entstandenen Weltsicht im Allgemeinen zu belasten. Da sitz ich und viele andere natürlich auch im Glashaus, fairerweise.
Du liebst Präzision und kannst lange vergangene Situationen genau verorten: Dann kannst Du auch entscheiden ob Du ein Thema weiterbringen oder ablenken kannst.

Mit Respekt und Petri Heil,
Mini


----------



## angler1996 (11. November 2022)

Man, man  Mr. Mini, nimmt jetzt Zwirn und Ringe zwecks Hochzeit mit Mr. kohlefaserstab. Pampe etwas Lack auf entstandene Wicklungen und zeige uns das fertige Werk, Zwischenzeitlichen , eventuelle Hemmnisse werden gewohnt Kollegial hier besprochen und  esprechenund auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. Aber überwinde
 Deine Zögernisse und Abwege
Glück Auf und Rutenbruch A.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Man, man  Mr. Mini, nimmt jetzt Zwirn und Ringe zwecks Hochzeit mit Mr. kohlefaserstab. Pampe etwas Lack auf entstandene Wicklungen und zeige uns das fertige Werk, Zwischenzeitlichen , eventuelle Hemmnisse werden gewohnt Kollegial hier besprochen und  esprechenund auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. Aber überwinde
> Deine Zögernisse und Abwege
> Glück Auf und Rutenbruch A.


Sei unbesorgt. Es wird geschehen.


----------



## Minimax (11. November 2022)

Und bevor wir nun vollends in Minis Leiden eintauchen oder das hier in eine endgültigen Laberthread verkommt, zumindest  zwei vielleicht allgemein interessante Bilder  von rotem Wickelgarn in trocken und nass.

Unter der Schreibtischlampe ists natürlich unklug, ich würde gerne morgen den 'Teststab' in nass und trocken im Tageslicht fotografieren.
Aber bis dahin:

Rote Fujifarbtöne (Nr.) auf dunklem Blank, trocken:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Rote Fujifarbtöne (Nr.) auf dunklem Blank, nass:


----------



## Astacus74 (11. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Unter der Schreibtischlampe ists natürlich unklug, ich würde gerne morgen den 'Teststab' in nass und trocken im Tageslicht fotografieren.
> Aber bis dahin:
> 
> Rote Fujifarbtöne (Nr.) auf dunklem Blank, trocken:
> ...



Ich bin für 007 das ist ne gute Farbe



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (12. November 2022)

007 - die Filme haben vielleicht Kultstatus aber farblich fetzt 005 mehr! 

Aber mir muss es am Ende nicht gefallen sondern dem Rutenbauer und den brandenburgischen Squaliussen. Ich würde mit Rot wickeln und einen feinen Akzent vorn und hinten in Silber setzen.


----------



## fluefiske (12. November 2022)

Nr 6 +7 sehen im lackierten Zustand sehr edel und zeitlos aus.Hab ich schon einige Male verwendet.


----------



## fluefiske (12. November 2022)




----------



## heinzi (12. November 2022)

Ich würde auch eher nach 6+7 tendieren. Gerade die roten Garne kenne ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich mag es nicht wenn die Wicklung zu auffällig ist und zu leuchten scheint. Dann sieht die Rute für mich immer etwas unterbrochen, abgehackt und ohne fließenden Übergang aus, einfach nicht aus einem Guss. Deshalb verwende ich gerne die Farben z.B. Grün, Rot und Schwarz und das alles in den dunklen Tönen, insbesondere bei schwarzen oder dunkel roten Blanks. Garn und Blank müssen für mich einen fließenden Übergang haben. Manchmal stört mich ja schon das der Lack zu hochglänzend ist. Deshalb hatte ich mir auch schon den Rutenlack mattiert, weil der Blank matt war und nicht glänzend. Manchen Stangenruten die es so zu kaufen gibt sehen doch aus wie ein farblicher Unfall, einfach schrecklich. Gott sei Dank kann beim Rutenbau jeder nach deiner Fasson glücklich werden.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> und einen feinen Akzent vorn und hinten in Silber setzen.



Das macht es auf jeden fall ein wenig edler


Gruß Frank


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2022)

wie sieht denn der Rest aus? der da ran kommt, mancher stimmt das ja auch auf die Farbe der Rolle ,Griffe , was immer Du sonst nach ranbastels- 
I-pods , fishfinder ;-=))))


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Hier zur Vervollständigung der Teststab mit den roten Fujigarnen in Trocken und Nass im Tageslicht:
Trocken:




Nass (Lacksimulation):


----------



## Tricast (12. November 2022)

Ich würde 007 nehmen, sieht für mich am edelsten aus wenn schon kein freundliches schwarz. Und silberne Zierwicklung hat für mich etwas von Balzer, würde ich nicht machen. Ich würde überhaupt keine Zierwicklung an den Rutenringen anbringen. Einfach, schlicht und edel wäre meine Devise, eben wie eine Hermès Kelly Bag. Nur beste Materialien, Kork. Ringe, Blank das reicht. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Ja, gerade die Bilder bei Tageslicht mit Nassem Garn zeigen das auch die dunklen Varianten auf dunklem Blank nicht einfach 'absaufen' sondern im Gegenteil einen feinen, nicht zu lebhaften Kontrast zum Blank bilden. fluefiske 's Rute sieht im Sonnenlicht phantastisch aus!

Ich denke in diese Richtung wirds gehen, so eine Kombination hatte ich schon einst bei der MkIII gewählt, dir sich heute nicht mehr in meinem Besitz befindet (Liebesgabe an Bruder Kochtopf), hier ein altes schlechtbelichtetes Photo:  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Auch hier weiss ich noch 'Die Sonne bringt es an den Tag': Was unter dem Kunstlicht zu dunkel wirkt, tanzt und funkelt edel im hellen Tageslicht auf nem mattgunkelgrauen Blank


----------



## Astacus74 (12. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nass (Lacksimulation):



Ich bleibe dabei ich würde 007 nehmen, das past am besten



Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Spitze ,welche ich auf die Mitchell Rite bauen möchte ist gekommen. In matten grau. Die Farbe Sahpirblau habe ich auch .
Nun meine Frage . Hat jemand schon mal nachträglich eine Kreuzwickelung aufgebracht ? 
Ich habe gedacht ,zuerst Spitze lackieren. Farbe antrocknen lassen , danach in die noch nicht trockene Farbe Kreuzwickelung aufbringen.  Dann die Ringe anbringen und zuletzt mit Rutenklarlack abschliessen.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ? 
Welche Schnur nehme ich am besten für die Kreuzwickelung.? Eventuell ne dünne Geflochten oder Fireline ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Was denn für eine Kreuzwicklung?
Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon wie's werden soll?


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Sowas?




__ https://www.facebook.com/deanscustomrods/photos/a.376316566549878/637330713781794


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

So wie die Rute in Original aussieht werd ich es wohl nicht hinbekommen.
Aber mit einer Kreuzwickelung möchte ich das Spitzenteil stabiler machen.
Oder gibt es  dünne Karbonmatten, welche ich nehmen könnt.

Mescalero - im Prinzip ja. Nur etwas dezenter.


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Das ist ja das durchscheinende Gewebe*. So etwas gibt es natürlich zu kaufen aber eine 1mm Spitze damit zu bekleben würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.






						Kohlegewebe 93 g/m² (Style 469 Aero, Leinwand) 100 cm | 		 	 	 	R&G Faserverbundwerkstoffe
					

Kohlegewebe 93 g/m² (Style 469 Aero, Leinwand) 100 cm, Art.-Nr.: 190223




					www.r-g.de
				




*) bezieht sich auf Silverfishs Foto


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


>


Das ist bestimmt sehr schwer, würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

*Danke Jason.  *Danach suchte ich. Nu muss ich nur den Faden dafür aussuchen.


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Danke Jason.  *Danach suchte ich. Nu muss ich nur den Faden dafür aussuchen.


Üb erstmal am Zahnstocher bevor du ans Eingemachte gehst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist ja das durchscheinende Gewebe*. So etwas gibt es natürlich zu kaufen aber eine 1mm Spitze damit zu bekleben würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mescalero.

Danke.
Anglerboard da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Kreuzwickelung möchte ich das Spitzenteil stabiler machen.



Kannste dir sparen.
Sicherlich könnte man die Spitze theoretisch verstärken indem man über die gesamte Länge lückenlos Carbonrovings wickelt und dann mit Epoxy lackiert aber das Ergebnis wäre auch sauschwer.
Kurz und knapp - das wird nichts.
Kreuzwicklungen und gekreuzte Matten usw. sind mit dem Blank verbacken und tragen verstärkende Eigenschaften zur Aktion bei.
Nachträglich geht da leider nix sinnvoll.

Nachträglich angebrachte Wickelei dient nur der Optik(abgesehen von Stützwicklungen an den Enden).


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Üb erstmal am Zahnstocher bevor du ans Eingemachte gehst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 Ja klar . Erst am Probestück üben.
Sowieso erst Matte bestellen .
Spitze ist 1.8mm stark. 
Da brauch ich Ruhe und  gutes Händchen.


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannste dir sparen.
> Sicherlich könnte man die Spitze theoretisch verstärken indem man über die gesamte Länge lückenlos Carbonrovings wickelt und dann mit Epoxy lackiert aber das Ergebnis wäre auch sauschwer.
> Kurz und knapp - das wird nichts.
> Kreuzwicklungen und gekreuzte Matten usw. sind mit dem Blank verbacken und tragen verstärkende Eigenschaften zur Aktion bei.
> ...


Es wird wohl die Matte werden und nur ne Stützwickelung am unteren Ende des Spitzenteils .


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


>


Soviel Restlebenszeit hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Es wird wohl die Matte werden



Mach nicht.
Damit versauste das ganze Spitzenteil optisch und auch die Aktion durch den schweren Lack, der das Spitzeteil ja auch noch versteift aber nicht kräftiger macht.
Einmal richtig gebogen knackt und knirscht das sicherlich überall und wird rissig....zieht Wasser ....usw....


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

*oh oh   *das wird ne Zangengeburt.

Matten sind z.Z. auch nicht bestellbar.

Oder doch nur Farbe und dünn Lack ?


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach nicht.
> Damit versauste das ganze Spitzenteil optisch und auch die Aktion durch den schweren Lack, der das Spitzeteil ja auch noch versteift aber nicht kräftiger macht.
> Einmal richtig gebogen knackt und knirscht das sicherlich überall und wird rissig....zieht Wasser ....usw....


Der Profi hat gesprochen, nimm den Rat an silverfish , er weiß wovon er redet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (15. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Soviel Restlebenszeit hab ich nicht mehr


Du armer Kerl. Echt schon so schlimm?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Oder doch nur Farbe und dünn Lack ?



Jupp. Wenn dir Farbe wichtig ist ja.
Technisch gesehen ist es allemal besser das Spitzeteil unbehandelt zu lassen. Zusätzliches Gewicht bringt keinen Vorteil.
Was für Rute ist das überhaupt?


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Rute ist das überhaupt?


Rute ist gut ,zwei Teile einer
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mitchell .

Hab mir in Kopf gesetzt sie wieder zu aktivieren. War wohl ne Feederute.

Soll dann aber ne Trottingrute werden mit ner Centrepin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Und du hast dafür noch ein passendes Spitzenteil bekommen?
Müssen also 3 Teile + Feederspitzen sein ja?


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und du hast dafür noch ein passendes Spitzenteil bekommen?
> Müssen also 3 Teile + Feederspitzen sein ja?


Nein. Habe bei Rutenbau ne Spitze von 130cm in matt grau geordert.
Diese soll nun passend gemacht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Hab ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden.
Welches Teil soll sie denn werden? Oder soll es anschließend gar keine Feederrute mehr sein?


----------



## yukonjack (15. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Du armer Kerl. Echt schon so schlimm?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden.
> Welches Teil soll sie denn werden? Oder soll es anschließend gar keine Feederrute mehr sein?


 Soll dann ne dreiteilige Rute zum Trotting werden. Ohne Feederspitze.
Zusammengesteckt hab ich schon . Biegekurze sieht ok aus.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Da fällt mir ein: mir war ja im Frühjahr die Spitze einer Tubertini Styx Feeder abgebrochen. 

Wenn jemand der Bastelwütigen hier die Rute haben möchte, kein Problem! Gegen Portoerstattung geb ich sie gerne ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Zusammengesteckt hab ich schon . Biegekurze sieht ok aus.



Aha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Klarlack kann man machen für die Optik aber ich würde nur Ringe dranwickeln und dann damit angeln.


----------



## alexpp (17. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> ...Wird langsam Zeit erste eigene Rute aufzubauen. Die "Vegter Boron" und "Thorus Boron" Blanks von FishingArt mit Bor-Faser sehen schon sehr interessant aus.


Da die Zeit zwischen Feiertagen "totgeschlagen" werden muss, möchte ich nun unter anderem mit meiner ersten Rute starten.
Die Boron Blanks müssen beim Hersteller bestellt werden und sind erst Ende Januar lieferbar. Werde beim Jürgen in Bochum nachfragen,
welche bestmögliche Alternative er auf Lager hat, denn auch dieser Blank wird sich mit Ruten wie Graphiteleader Silverado Prototype 792M, NRX+ 852S, Conquest 842S messen lassen müssen. Dieser Thread wird offensichtlich auch für allgemeine Fragen bezüglich Rutenbau verwenden und ich starte mit der ersten Frage. CMW verkauft auch den Wiko 2k Kleber, der bei ihnen zu teuer ist, verwendet ihr den üblichen 2k Kleber auch für Rollenhalter, Griffe und ähnliches ?
Seid bitte nachsichtig, wenn demnächst noch paar Fragen folgen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2022)

Ja, das "und ähnliches" würde ich noch mal spezifizieren, Ringe 
Nein


----------



## alexpp (18. Dezember 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, das "und ähnliches" würde ich noch mal spezifizieren, Ringe
> Nein


Von den Ringen natürlich nur den Spitzenring mit 2k Kleber, den Rest gebunden und lackiert.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Von den Ringen natürlich nur den Spitzenring mit 2k Kleber, den Rest gebunden und lackiert.


Genau den auchnicht, 2 k härtet teils unter Hitze aus, damit bekommst den nicht runter,  1k reicht für die Spitze


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> verwendet ihr den üblichen 2k Kleber auch für Rollenhalter, Griffe und ähnliches ?



Ich benutze entweder UHU Endfest oder 10min Epoxy, je nachdem wie schnell es gehen soll, für Griffe, Rollenhalter und Spitzenring.
Wenn mal irgendwo etwas Spuren hinterlässt kann man das in frischem Zustand mit Alkohol(Desinfektionsmttel, Isopropanol usw.) entfernen.

Später nach Aushärtung geht das nur noch mechanisch. Mit 2k verklebte Spitzenringe bekommt mit durch erhitzen mit einem Feuerzeug wieder ab.


----------



## Jürgen57 (19. Dezember 2022)

Spitzenring habe ich mit Heisskleber festgemacht,hält gut und man bekommt die 
Ringe mit erwärmen gut wieder runter.


----------



## alexpp (19. Dezember 2022)

Beim Spitzenring bin ich eigentlich für 2k, musste bisher aber noch nie meine eigene Klebung lösen. Ansonsten klappte es bei Serienruten durch mal mehr, mal weniger starkes Erhitzen mit einer Kerze und permanentem Ziehen ganz gut, die Spitzen hatten es jedes Mal überlebt.

Hab jetzt erstmal die NOCTISS SNT6108-1N und SNT61013-1N Blanks bestellt, weil sie sofort lieferbar sind.
Bin eigentlich kein großer Freund von 2,08m Spinning, aber auf Baitcaster habe ich aktuell keine Lust. Bin gespannt.


----------



## alexpp (25. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Zeit zu basteln  Nachdem der Rollenhalter mit dem Griff am Noctiss SNT61013 verklebt sind, bin ich nun nicht sicher, ob ich mit der Grifflänge bei diesem Blank 2,08m 5-20g nicht doch übertrieben habe  Von der Mitte des Rollenfußes bis zum Griffende sind es 33cm, die Gesamtlänge vorne vom Winding Check bis Rubberkork ist 41cm. Das Gewinde des Rollenhalters wurde um ca. einen cm gekürzt, der Kork mit 26cm erschien in dem Fall passend. Da die Blankcharakteristik auch fürs Jiggen und Faulenzen passend scheint, wird die Grifflänge wohl noch okay sein. Beim dem doch deutlich weicheren SNT6108 Blank wird aber auf mind. 30cm gekürzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Dezember 2022)

Sieht doch schonmal gut aus.


----------



## Peter117 (1. Januar 2023)

So, gestern bei dem schietigen Wetter die finale Lackschicht aufgetragen und somit ist das Projekt heute abgeschlossen.

Aufgabe von einem Freund: diese 4-teilige Sage RPL gefällt mir so nicht - mach' mal aus den oberen 3 Teilen eine Hybridrute, also für Fliege und Stationär...
Hast Du noch Kork?

Klar...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Rest wurde skizziert und aufi geht's...

Kork aussuchen, vorbohren und positionieren...





Dann nach und nach den Kork aufkleben. Da ich ohne Windingchecks arbeite, brauche ich für die beiden äußeren Scheiben welche mit besonders wenig Einschlüssen. Damit der Kleber nicht rausquillt werden die erste und die letzte Scheibe jeweils einzeln verarbeitet.




Kleben und pressen...









Einspannen, schützen...





Und in Form schleifen...





Zum Schluß werden die Poren noch mit Wachs verschlossen. Dafür nehme ich einen Teelichtrest und eine alte Socke...
Das mitgelieferte Einsteckteil wird natürlich auch noch etwas aufgehübscht...










Nun nur noch den Leitring anwickeln und 2 mal lackieren...





Abschließend wird der Blank noch mit Rutenoberflächenwachs (gibt's das eigentlich noch?) behandelt - damit werden kleine Kratzer kaschiert. Fertig.





Das Garn ist leider doch eine Nuance zu dunkel - na egal, man muss schon sehr genau hinsehen...





Das nächste Projekt ist dann der komplette Aufbau einer Sage IGNITER 7100-4 B.
Da soll ich als erstes die Spitze einkürzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Januar 2023)

Da hast du ja ganze Arbeit geleistet, Peter.
Respekt!


----------



## Peter117 (1. Januar 2023)

Danke...


----------



## Minimax (Gestern um 22:34)

Den Göttern sei Dank, 
Ich habe mein Rutenbau-Mojo wiedergefunden, und nun geht's nach zweimonatiger Unterbrechung weiter mit der Mk. VII. Die Woche hab ich viel geschafft, und nun geht's nur noch um die wichtige Wurst: Ringe und ihre Platzierung, alles andere ist fertig. 

Abseits aller Tabellen und biegekurven etc. Hab ich die Ringe jetzt provisorisch festgetaped und werd die Rute am Wochenende als Erlkönig ans Wasser führen, das wird mir mehr über das Wurf- Bissanzeige- und Drillverhalten als alle Vegleiche, Tabellen und Formeln sagen.

Die Mk VII ist eine kleine Pechmarie, viel Probleme und Sachzwänge kamen zusammen, und ich gebe ihr den Arbeitsnamen "Das Räblein"- Genauso schmucklos, dunkel und zerzaust wird sie aussehen, aber die Hoffnung besteht, das sie trotz der Schlichtheit dennoch so gewandt und scharfäugig wie ihr Arbeitsname sein könnte..


----------

